# Compound HQ's Grows



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 6, 2020)

Took some great advise from @Renfro to back build our genetics from Ethos. We liked the OKC (Orange Kush Cake) Early Lemon Berry, Dosi Whoa!, and a couple of others from Blimberg, Seedsman, etc. .. Strawberry Banana Grape was shit.. ditching that one this round. Got the room cleared, soil warming up in the processing room, and bleached everything down. Transplanting these clones in the morning... or afternoon, whenever I wake up. We have definitely learned alot over the past 3 runs, and this time, we want to do a more scrog approach. I really fucked up this round by not setting the net low enough. But, I didn't know how these Ethos genetics were going to stretch. We know now. Hopefully, this round will be easier on us come harvest time.... alright, here we go!


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 6, 2020)

Best of luck bud!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 6, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> Best of luck bud!


Thanks Diggs!.. You too brother!


----------



## Renfro (Jan 6, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I really fucked up this round by not setting the net low enough.


I like to set more than one layer. Trellis is cheap.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 6, 2020)

Renfro said:


> I like to set more than one layer. Trellis is cheap.


Right you are Sir!


----------



## Eggman49 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi guys im a first time grower im in my seventh week of flowering im a bit unsure as to when to harvest could you look at my plants they are not huge but not too shabby for a first timer - all or any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2020)

Good luck....looks like a great setup


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 6, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Good luck....looks like a great setup


Thanks!.... we're loving these roller trays!.. Didn't get them installed until this past 3rd run, but they are awesome! You can move them 17 inches either way with one finger!.. even loaded up with a fresh feeding. Prob been our best investment so far.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2020)

Renfro said:


> I like to set more than one layer. Trellis is cheap.


we use 3 or 4 layers in our greenhouses....


----------



## mr_c (Jan 6, 2020)

Such a clean setup - the lab coats are a nice touch!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 6, 2020)

mr_c said:


> Such a clean setup - the lab coats are a nice touch!


Thanks!.. you never know when the State is going to show up and inspect your grow op.


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 6, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks!.. you never know when the State is going to show up and inspect your grow op.


Does that happen?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 6, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> Does that happen?


Of course!... we’ve had the State Fire Marshall out 3 times already. We had to make a few minor corrections, but all is good.


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 6, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Of course!... we’ve had the State Fire Marshall out 3 times already. We had to make a few minor corrections, but all is good.


Dang that’s intense! Anywho, best of luck with this run, and for inspections!! Pulling up a big comfy chair


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 6, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> Dang that’s intense! Anywho, best of luck with this run, and for inspections!! Pulling up a big comfy chair



Come on in, the water’s fine


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 6, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Come on in, the water’s fine


Alright, a nice floaty then? I think one of my friends has one..


----------



## Bobby2times (Jan 6, 2020)

I’ve been lurking in on your past grows. I love your space. Glad I’m in on the ground floor on this one!


----------



## Renfro (Jan 6, 2020)

I hate inspectors, they are always dirty and contaminated with bugs. Make them wear a lab coat at least and the disposable booties.


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 7, 2020)

Renfro said:


> I hate inspectors, they are always dirty and contaminated with bugs. Make them wear a lab coat at least and the disposable booties.


Ya looks like you’ve got some bugs and dirt around might want to look into that...


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 7, 2020)

Bandit is doing what he does best......................showing off!

All joking aside I wish you more success than you last 3 runs (which were pretty fucking impressive) and hope that the 4th run for the HQ is epic!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 7, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Bandit is doing what he does best......................showing off!
> 
> All joking aside I wish you more success than you last 3 runs (which were pretty fucking impressive) and hope that the 4th run for the HQ is epic!


Thanks bud! We’re going to give it our best shot!. .. definitely learned a few things by experience the first 3.


----------



## 2com (Jan 7, 2020)

Looks great @DoubleAtotheRON



Renfro said:


> I hate inspectors, they are always dirty and contaminated with bugs. Make them wear a lab coat at least and the disposable booties.


^Probably a gem of a tip here. These *guys* are probably the last person you'd want inside an indoor garden/grow.
I wonder what would happen to a 'facility' refusing to allow entry based on the concern/suspicion of contamination because of the state of cleanliness of the "inspectors" (and the appearance etc. of their clothing, truck, etc.).

Never mind, haha.

Edit: you'd think they'd have to follow _at least_ the minimum requirements/protocol of the facility. I don't know this stuff, just thinking.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 7, 2020)

2com said:


> Looks great @DoubleAtotheRON
> 
> 
> ^Probably a gem of a tip here. These *guys* are probably the last person you'd want inside an indoor garden/grow.
> ...


Well,... speaking a few times with the Fire Marshall, and inside of our facility, his thoughts are "if you dont let me inside your grow, Im going to run you through the ringer"... He's a super nice guy, and we actually invited him at first. Getting a guy like him on your side is a huge advantage to keeping your op running. On his last visit, he told us he had just shut down a $700,000 operation because 1, they would not allow him in. 2, he got the proper search docs and got in and shut him down.....LIGHTS OUT RIGHT NOW!. The State came and collected his inventory and pulled their card. In this State, if you do not cooperate, and have a gleaming violation, you get your card pulled, and you can never reapply for another grow lic...ever. Its a one shot game.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jan 7, 2020)

Tag in on this one. Always a pleasure watching you all do your thing.Subbed


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 7, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> Tag in on this one. Always a pleasure watching you all do your thing.Subbed


Thanks for following bud!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 8, 2020)

Alright Alright Alight!!!... things are transplanted and ready to go! Got the temps and humidity leveled, and we’re going to prob thin this herd out just a little bit over the next few weeks and see how things go.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 12, 2020)

A couple of promo shots for marketing this past run... about another week of cure, and it’ll be ready to move.


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 12, 2020)

18 lights, 96 plants? I was following your last grow but thought there was only 15 lights. Oh my


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 12, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> 18 lights, 96 plants? I was following your last grow but thought there was only 15 lights. Oh my


Yep! .. 18. It's very bright in there. We wear Method7 Agent 939 sunglasses when we work in there. Otherwise, you will get a headache. I wear a hat as well to keep the lights out of my peripheral vision.


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 12, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yep! .. 18. It's very bright in there. We wear Method7 Agent 939 sunglasses when we work in there. Otherwise, you will get a headache. I wear a hat as well to keep the lights out of my peripheral vision.


Ya I imagine! I have been using some yellow tinted construction glasses recently and they seem to work for reducing my eye strain and the color swaps from the blurple, at least over a few minutes of staring into a tent  I was surprised they did anything.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 12, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> Ya I imagine! I have been using some yellow tinted construction glasses recently and they seem to work for reducing my eye strain and the color swaps from the blurple, at least over a few minutes of staring into a tent  I was surprised they did anything.


I dont think I stated how many we had in inventory this run, what did you do, count them? LOL!


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 12, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I dont think I stated how many we had in inventory this run, what did you do, count them? LOL!


I got some free time  

How many are you thinking of finishing?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 12, 2020)

And yes, invest in some good glasses for LED


Hust17 said:


> I got some free time


LOL!.. well, I would def advise getting some good LED glasses from Method7. They work great!.. they make some for HPS/MH and LED.


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 12, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> And yes, invest in some good glasses for LED
> 
> LOL!.. well, I would def advise getting some good LED glasses from Method7. They work great!.. they make some for HPS/MH and LED.


They’re definitely on the list! Can’t put a price on seeing things


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 12, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> I got some free time
> 
> How many are you thinking of finishing?


I would say that we are going to finish with 90 this run... 121 was just too much for this room. The RH was a struggle at the end because there was so much material transpiring water vapor. We have 2, 4000 sq ft dehumidifiers that run on turbo 24/7, and we had a hard time getting it below ~58% at the end.


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 12, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I would say that we are going to finish with 90 this run... 121 was just too much for this room. The RH was a struggle at the end because there was so much material transpiring water vapor. We have 2, 4000 sq ft dehumidifiers that run on turbo 24/7, and we had a hard time getting it below ~58% at the end.


Oh wow that is quite high to finish! 90 sounds great! So excited for this run! What’s your favorite strain to grow so far?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 12, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> Oh wow that is quite high to finish! 90 sounds great! So excited for this run! What’s your favorite strain to grow so far?


The Ethos line is great.. waiting on labs tomorrow, but as far as yield,.. I would say that CropKing's Sour D was a heavy producer, and easy to grow. Ethos is harder to grow, and not the greatest yield, but it made some super frosty buds. Hoping the the labs give us some great terpene profiles.


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 12, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> The Ethos line is great.. waiting on labs tomorrow, but as far as yield,.. I would say that CropKing's Sour D was a heavy producer, and easy to grow. Ethos is harder to grow, and not the greatest yield, but it made some super frosty buds. Hoping the the labs give us some great terpene profiles.


Good to hear, thank you very much! Super stoked for this run to take off! Have a great week buddy!


----------



## Gond00s (Jan 12, 2020)

lookin forward to the grow aaron keep the shit up my mans


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 12, 2020)

Green Crack was also good to grow, as well as White Widow and Maui Wowie.... all of those are easy growers.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 12, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> Good to hear, thank you very much! Super stoked for this run to take off! Have a great week buddy!


You too! Happy Growing!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 12, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> lookin forward to the grow aaron keep the shit up my mans


Will Do! Happy Growing!


----------



## 2com (Jan 12, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I wear a hat as well to keep the lights out of my peripheral vision.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 12, 2020)

2com said:


> View attachment 4455300


My dad has one pretty close to this that he wears when he mows in the hot Oklahoma weather. ... he stays here at The Compound about 4 months out of the year... He's a great help when he's here.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 16, 2020)

It’s been a week since we transplanted these from solo cups that came out of the cloner on 12/23 as you can see by the stock numbers on the labels. I’m really happy with the explosive growth over the past week. Most are 12-14 inches tall, and making tighter internodes since we moved them into the main room. It’s about time to get out there and start topping.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 19, 2020)

Not a whole lot to report this week, ending week 3 of veg, and got the inventory topped. The cool weather has been nice on the electric bill, we are only using the intake and evap cooler to keep the temps in the mid 70’s. Humidity is always a struggle this time of year due to the dry winter air, but the evap cooler and spraying down the trays a few times a day helps a lot. When they get a little bigger, they will make their own humidity. I don’t think I have ran the AC in a week or so.


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 19, 2020)

Cleanest op on RIU, as always Aaron, beautiful job bud


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 19, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> Cleanest op on RIU, as always Aaron, beautiful job bud


 Thanks Diggs!.. we appreciate that!


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 20, 2020)

Man they are growing quick, how many weeks of veg do you normally do?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 20, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Man they are growing quick, how many weeks of veg do you normally do?


Yes they are!.. we normally do an 8 week veg, but with these clones, it may end up being a 6 week. We’ll have to keep an eye on it. It’s been a week since I’ve feed them, and I think they will be ready to drink again today. The pots are starting to get light.


----------



## themda (Jan 21, 2020)

Beautiful set up!
I’m curious do you walk around with a hose and wand to water? Also do you just let the water run off into that tray and evaporate or does it drain into a basin that you sump out?


----------



## kwigybo88 (Jan 21, 2020)

Awesome setup. So clean. Kudos.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 21, 2020)

themda said:


> Beautiful set up!
> I’m curious do you walk around with a hose and wand to water? Also do you just let the water run off into that tray and evaporate or does it drain into a basin that you sump out?


We have a 55 gallon mix tank and pump. We use one of those shrinking hoses to keep things tidy. When we water, the trays have a 2 inch drop from one end to the other, so all the runoff goes to a catch tray on the end. If there is a lot of runoff, we use a ShopVac (pump series), it pumps water to a connector in the sink. We just set the hose in the catch tray and keep watering.


----------



## 2com (Jan 21, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We have a 55 gallon mix tank and pump. We use one of those shrinking hoses to keep things tidy. When we water, the trays have a 2 inch drop from one end to the other, so all the runoff goes to a catch tray on the end. If there is a lot of runoff, we use a ShopVac (pump series), it pumps water to a connector in the sink. We just set the hose in the catch tray and keep watering. View attachment 4461562View attachment 4461563


Those two consumer grade (?) dehueys handle that whole room? That's nice. How many pint each?
I didn't know there was a "pump series" of shop vac. So it's like the dehueys that have a built in pump then? Cool.
Are those HLG550 V2's?
Is that a Hyperfan in the wall? Just curious.

Looks real nice, organized and well planned.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks man!, the dehueys are 4000 sq ft each rated. They run 24/7 and drain into the sink. Not right now though, but as we go into flower, they’ll be running all the time at 140 pints a day. I didn’t know there was a pump series shop vac either!! I was about to engineer a pump to my other vac until I ran across this. I leave the pump out hose connected to the sink all the time. ... and yes, those are HLG 550 V2’s. Love em!.. and yes, a 10 inch HyperFan is pumping in cold air with a timer lights on/off. Saves me having to run the AC.


----------



## themda (Jan 24, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We have a 55 gallon mix tank and pump. We use one of those shrinking hoses to keep things tidy. When we water, the trays have a 2 inch drop from one end to the other, so all the runoff goes to a catch tray on the end. If there is a lot of runoff, we use a ShopVac (pump series), it pumps water to a connector in the sink. We just set the hose in the catch tray and keep watering. View attachment 4461562View attachment 4461563


thank you for the response and additional pictures!


----------



## Nizza (Jan 24, 2020)

Just wow..! sick setup dude.. I would flip those dehu's around so the suction side is facing the wall, they will be more efficient. Also be careful with that shrinky dink hose they can bust open under pressure non stop. I don't think they're made to hold pressure I had left one outside this summer filled with a shutoff on the end and it blew one night. 

Other than that I have nothing.. great fucking work!


----------



## 2com (Jan 24, 2020)

Nizza said:


> Just wow..! sick setup dude.. I would flip those dehu's around so the suction side is facing the wall, they will be more efficient. Also be careful with that shrinky dink hose they can bust open under pressure non stop. I don't think they're made to hold pressure I had left one outside this summer filled with a shutoff on the end and it blew one night.
> 
> Other than that I have nothing.. great fucking work!


Good call on the hose. I duno what "brand" it is or the build quality, but _generally_ those style are a little iffy.
I don't think @DoubleAtotheRON is leaving them pressurized though. Only during watering are they pressurized, and then the water is turned off. So at least ol' Turd Furg will be there if/when it bursts.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 24, 2020)

Nizza said:


> Just wow..! sick setup dude.. I would flip those dehu's around so the suction side is facing the wall, they will be more efficient. Also be careful with that shrinky dink hose they can bust open under pressure non stop. I don't think they're made to hold pressure I had left one outside this summer filled with a shutoff on the end and it blew one night.
> 
> Other than that I have nothing.. great fucking work!


Interesting. Why do you say the dehuyes would be more efficient swapped? I think the only reason I set them that way was because it fit best for the continuous drain to the sink. On the hose, those shrinking ones work great for saving space. We do use fresh ones ever other grow, and as you can see in the pic, I have set up a Y valve to take a lot of pressure off of the hose. The left side goes to a recirculating hose to the tank to keep things stirred up, and the right side goes to the hose. We can manipulate pressure to either side. And thanks man!, we’ve worked hard to make this a good workable space.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 24, 2020)

And that hose is only pressurized during watering. I’d say we operate it at less than half of rated pressure because that soil will only soak it up at a certain rate anyways. I have seen one swell and pop that was outside all year exposed to the elements. We have protocol if it does burst,,,, kink the shit out of it till you can get to the sink or pump switch. Lol!


----------



## GrnTHUMb23 (Jan 24, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Took some great advise from @Renfro to back build our genetics from Ethos. We liked the OKC (Orange Kush Cake) Early Lemon Berry, Dosi Whoa!, and a couple of others from Blimberg, Seedsman, etc. .. Strawberry Banana Grape was shit.. ditching that one this round. Got the room cleared, soil warming up in the processing room, and bleached everything down. Transplanting these clones in the morning... or afternoon, whenever I wake up. We have definitely learned alot over the past 3 runs, and this time, we want to do a more scrog approach. I really fucked up this round by not setting the net low enough. But, I didn't know how these Ethos genetics were going to stretch. We know now. Hopefully, this round will be easier on us come harvest time.... alright, here we go!View attachment 4451225View attachment 4451228View attachment 4451229View attachment 4451228


Man looks GrEAT i jist did driz nipper n then a white Serbian my self


----------



## Nizza (Jan 24, 2020)

I just am always scared of floods lol, especially cause i'm renting too. I think that stretchy hose looks higher quality than the one I got. Just trying to put the bug in your ear !

But per the dehumidifiers, the outlet (supply) side of the dehumidifier should be pointed towards the room, and the inlet (suction ) side you want toward the wall. I may be wrong but most dehumidifiers have the drain on the inlet side so just check and make sure that the side we see in the pic is blowing out. If you have the manual there should be a chart with minimum recommended spacing. I bet it really doesn't matter considering the amount of airflow you have going on but it is a small improvement that could help the longevity of the dehumidifier too!

Your grow is immaculate, and I am not nitpicking but just really wanted a real reason to say wow and great work lol

on further thought you could just add casters to that cart and make the plugs be able to reach 180 deg


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 24, 2020)

Nizza said:


> I just am always scared of floods lol, especially cause i'm renting too. I think that stretchy hose looks higher quality than the one I got. Just trying to put the bug in your ear !
> 
> But per the dehumidifiers, the outlet (supply) side of the dehumidifier should be pointed towards the room, and the inlet (suction ) side you want toward the wall. I may be wrong but most dehumidifiers have the drain on the inlet side so just check and make sure that the side we see in the pic is blowing out. If you have the manual there should be a chart with minimum recommended spacing. I bet it really doesn't matter considering the amount of airflow you have going on but it is a small improvement that could help the longevity of the dehumidifier too!
> 
> ...


Aahhh.. I see what you’re saying. But on these units, the suction is towards the grow, and the outlet is on the side, and not pushing anything at the wall.


----------



## GBAUTO (Jan 24, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Aahhh.. I see what you’re saying. But on these units, the suction is towards the grow, and the outlet is on the side, and not pushing anything at the wall.


That's how my Fridgidaire unit is oriented. I position it so that the exhaust blows out into the grow space. 
Phenomenal effort!!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 24, 2020)

GBAUTO said:


> That's how my Fridgidaire unit is oriented. I position it so that the exhaust blows out into the grow space.
> Phenomenal effort!!!


Thank you!.. yes, these units blow the hot exhaust right underneath the AC, so it mixes in pretty well.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 26, 2020)

Ending week 5 of veg.. I gotta say that I’m pleased with the even field these clones are making. Big shout out to @Renfro for tips and advise!.. as with anything, every time you do it, you learn more and more. .. especially with you guys here on RIU!.. have a great week!


----------



## Renfro (Jan 27, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I gotta say that I’m pleased with the even field these clones are making.


It's pretty hard to beat running from clones when it comes to commercial production.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 27, 2020)

Renfro said:


> It's pretty hard to beat running from clones when it comes to commercial production.


 No doubt!!


----------



## scroogemcduck (Jan 28, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Took some great advise from @Renfro to back build our genetics from Ethos. We liked the OKC (Orange Kush Cake) Early Lemon Berry, Dosi Whoa!, and a couple of others from Blimberg, Seedsman, etc. .. Strawberry Banana Grape was shit.. ditching that one this round. Got the room cleared, soil warming up in the processing room, and bleached everything down. Transplanting these clones in the morning... or afternoon, whenever I wake up. We have definitely learned alot over the past 3 runs, and this time, we want to do a more scrog approach. I really fucked up this round by not setting the net low enough. But, I didn't know how these Ethos genetics were going to stretch. We know now. Hopefully, this round will be easier on us come harvest time.... alright, here we go!View attachment 4451225View attachment 4451228View attachment 4451229View attachment 4451228


First of all, real sick setup man!! 
Quick question, what sort of lights are you using for the clones and how long do you keep them in the solo cups before transferring to the big pots?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 28, 2020)

scroogemcduck said:


> First of all, real sick setup man!!
> Quick question, what sort of lights are you using for the clones and how long do you keep them in the solo cups before transferring to the big pots?


Thanks!.. we use a 4 bulb HO T5 in solo cups for about 2 1/2 weeks. Then we move them into the room.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 29, 2020)

Tis a cold day today, so I spent a good deal of time in the grow room today topping, trimming and super cropping some eager Dosi Whoa!’s. As it gets colder and colder, I have to remember to top of the water tank at the end of the day and let it warm up for the next day.. We’re on well water, and that shit is cold!.. about 63 degrees out of the tap. Speaking of cold, I think I need an ice cold Miller Lite.


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 29, 2020)

I bet you can't wait till harvest, I know how much you love trimming!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 29, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> I bet you can't wait till harvest, I know how much you love trimming!


Oh man... just watering I look at this crop and dreading it already. But, we have found a good crew over the past 3 rounds. I think I may just direct, and hang this round. I don't mind bucking the dry off the stem, but wet trimming sucks. Im going to try a different approach and try to SCROG this round to try and make harvesting a little easier.


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 29, 2020)

I hear ya man, I hate trimming, even the little I grow. I couldn't imagine doing a crop the size of yours.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 29, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> I hear ya man, I hate trimming, even the little I grow. I couldn't imagine doing a crop the size of yours.


Yeah, it takes a crew of 4-5 peeps every day to take this down. We lost about 10% last round because we just ran out of time, and they died on the vine...not sellable material, and we had to destroy them. But, we are running about 35 less plants, so I guess we'll see if we can harvest everything in time to go to market this time.


----------



## SUNDOG (Jan 29, 2020)

Awesomeness. I didn't see it posted, how many watts of LED light are you running in flower?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 30, 2020)

SUNDOG said:


> Awesomeness. I didn't see it posted, how many watts of LED light are you running in flower?


We are running 18, 1000w HLG 550 v2's from seed to harvest.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 3, 2020)

Had a busy afternoon (I woke up at like noon).. got the frame/netting set up so I can start training while in veg for a couple more weeks. Gonna give this scrog approach another go. I cut about 14 inches off of the legs this time. If you scroggers got any advise, I’d sure take it!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 3, 2020)

The Kosher Sorbet, and Banana Punch OG on the left, ( the whole tray) I only topped once, I wanted to see if I could get bigger colas off of them. They are Indica dominate. The rest have been topped 2-3 times.


----------



## 2com (Feb 3, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Speaking of cold, I think I need an ice cold Miller Lite.









DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We are running 18, *1000w HLG 550* v2's from seed to harvest.


Huh?


DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Had a busy afternoon (I woke up at like noon).. got the frame/netting set up so I can start training while in veg for a couple more weeks. Gonna give this scrog approach another go. I cut about 14 inches off of the legs this time. If you scroggers got any advise, I’d sure take it!View attachment 4471150View attachment 4471151


Looks fucking great.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hey Aaron, are those screen cages made with pvc? I’m looking for similar ideas right now.

always love seeing your pics, so clean.

best of luck buddy.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 4, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> Hey Aaron, are those screen cages made with pvc? I’m looking for similar ideas right now.
> 
> always love seeing your pics, so clean.
> 
> best of luck buddy.


Thanks man!.. yes sir, that's just 1 inch pvc that i got at a plumbing supply store. I glued the connections at the top of the feet only. The whole setup has just 3 sizes of pipe. The feet, the laterals, and mid supports. I can take it down or set it back up in about 30 min. Going from memory here, but I think the whole thing cost around $147 out the door. After learning how these Ethos strains stretched, I cut the legs down so I can try and weave and tie during the next 2 weeks before flip. Im hoping this round turns out a little better for harvesting by making it easier.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 4, 2020)

These are some of the extremes we have to do with this Berger BM7. Love the way it drains, but we have to feed in at 10.5 PH for two feedings, and then back it down to 9, then finally 8 to get it from 5.1 starting, to a mid 6’s settle. You’d think that large of a PH swing would have some kind of affect on them, but it doesn’t. Matter of fact, I need to shit can 6 of these, but I’m having a hard time finding 6 I want to part with. ... they all look so pretty.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 4, 2020)

Do you add water to the mix and plant immediately? I wonder if adding water and letting it sit for a few days to give the lime time to dissolve a bit would help.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 4, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Do you add water to the mix and plant immediately? I wonder if adding water and letting it sit for a few days to give the lime time to dissolve a bit would help.


No, we don't. Talking to my supplier, they make a Berger BM7 that has a starting of 7 PH, (added lime), so I think I will have him special order that for me on the 5th run. It's not that big of a deal other that we go through a lot of Rasta PH up to get it leveled. The way we are set up, it would be a bigger pain in the ass to saturate/flood the medium before we transplanted the clones. Thinking back on it though, the cloner (aeroponic) is started in ~5.8 PH, so maybe this is not a bad deal... I dunno.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 6, 2020)

Well, about 90% of the screen is covered on 2 trays, and tray 1 is just touching the screen. They are good stretchers on tray 1 tho. Thinking of flipping on Monday. That will be the end of week 7 with clones. It’s been tedious work tucking everything through the net, but relaxing at the same time. It’s not back breaking because the top of the net is about belly button height, and I can slide these trays 17 inches either way, so I got plenty of working room. After the flip, we are going to start lollipoping everything below the net and see how this turns out. Hoping for an even field of buds.


----------



## GBAUTO (Feb 6, 2020)

Indeed.
I sense an ocean of awesome bud on the horizon. 
Props


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 6, 2020)

GBAUTO said:


> Indeed.
> I sense an ocean of awesome bud on the horizon.
> Props


Man, I’m excited about this round! I’ve taken all the info I could muster on SCROG., and I hope I get it at least 50% right.


----------



## Zoonotic6988 (Feb 6, 2020)

Amazing work brother!! You da man!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 7, 2020)

Zoonotic6988 said:


> Amazing work brother!! You da man!


Thanks man!


----------



## 2com (Feb 7, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man, I’m excited about this round! I’ve taken all the info I could muster on SCROG., and I hope I get it at least 50% right.


Looks great.


----------



## Gond00s (Feb 7, 2020)

looks amazing since last time I came in looks good aaron keep it up


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 7, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> looks amazing since last time I came in looks good aaron keep it up


Thanks man!, hopping for another good run!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 7, 2020)

That is impressive man.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 7, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That is impressive man.


Thanks brother!


----------



## 2com (Feb 7, 2020)

Sarry breh, yoo woahnt yeeld enything wit leds breh becuz therre junk, and hps iz bedder n stuff. Wii yoo thinke hps iz in parrking lott lights, cuz it's tha bess. Yull haftu vegg fer lyke 18 munse oar 2 yeers tu yeeld breh. Sarry to burst yer babble. I pul a ownce per what, ferreal, hps killz dem leds.

Wait, It's like 2008ish, right?

 Jokes.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 7, 2020)

2com said:


> Sarry breh, yoo woahnt yeeld enything wit leds breh becuz therre junk, and hps iz bedder n stuff. Wii yoo thinke hps iz in parrking lott lights, cuz it's tha bess. Yull haftu vegg fer lyke 18 munse oar 2 yeers tu yeeld breh. Sarry to burst yer babble. I pul a ownce per what, ferreal, hps killz dem leds.
> 
> Wait, It's like 2008ish, right?
> 
> Jokes.


LOL!... that’s good stuff man! Speaking of which.. prob need to raise them bitches up a few inches tomorrow.


----------



## 2com (Feb 7, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> LOL!... that’s good stuff man! Speaking of which.. prob need to raise them bitches up a few inches tomorrow.


Pshh! Rays thum? Yer gunna knead to lowr dose eli-dees untel thair tuching da tahps uv tha fuquin plents, breh.

Sorry, I couldn't help myself.

The grow looks so neat and organized, and the plants look great. You guys are on top of things. Looking forward to seeing flowers. Props.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 7, 2020)

2com said:


> Pshh! Rays thum? Yer gunna knead to lowr dose eli-dees untel thair tuching da tahps uv tha fuquin plents, breh.
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't help myself.
> 
> The grow looks so neat and organized, and the plants look great. You guys are on top of things. Looking forward to seeing flowers. Props.


Thanks man!.. stay tuned!


----------



## Renfro (Feb 8, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well, about 90% of the screen is covered on 2 trays, and tray 1 is just touching the screen. They are good stretchers on tray 1 tho. Thinking of flipping on Monday. That will be the end of week 7 with clones. It’s been tedious work tucking everything through the net, but relaxing at the same time. It’s not back breaking because the top of the net is about belly button height, and I can slide these trays 17 inches either way, so I got plenty of working room. After the flip, we are going to start lollipoping everything below the net and see how this turns out. Hoping for an even field of buds. View attachment 4473529View attachment 4473532


Looking awesome brother. In the future you may want another layer of trellis up higher to hold the heavy buds up in later flower. I am glad the whole pH trick is working for you, looks like you have them right where you want them. You are a beast brother!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 8, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Looking awesome brother. In the future you may want another layer of trellis up higher to hold the heavy buds up in later flower. I am glad the whole pH trick is working for you, looks like you have them right where you want them. You are a beast brother!


Only with your help man!.. I’m learning these strains and how they stretch, so yeah, next time, I may do a double layer. I wanna see how these turn out with the net lowered, and spending more time tucking and weaving them for another week or so before flip.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 9, 2020)

Time to flippity flip flip flip!!!.. it’s crazy how these ladies will recover only hours after tying them down for some LST. Gonna set up 10 am on/ 10 pm off. I don’t get up that early anyways. I likes my sleep.


----------



## Renfro (Feb 9, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Gonna set up 10 am on/ 10 pm off. I don’t get up that early anyways. I likes my sleep.


That is one of the perks of this job, you can set your schedule to suit your nature. I am by nature a night owl and that works for me since it's cheaper to cool at night as well.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 9, 2020)

Renfro said:


> That is one of the perks of this job, you can set your schedule to suit your nature. I am by nature a night owl and that works for me since it's cheaper to cool at night as well.


True!... but Im running lights out at night.. This room is inside of an well insulated building, so I don't see but maybe a 5 degree temp swing during lights off. I have better control during lights on (daytime), this cool weather sure helps. If the temps start creeping up during the day, I can dial back the intake fan to like 35%, and turn on the AC. .. Which I really haven't had it on lately because it's been pretty cool out. This is the best, or should I say efficient time of year to grow. By the time the next 8-9 weeks roll by, we'll have to use the AC more, but at least I'll be awake and can adjust as necessary. LOL.


----------



## Flatrate (Feb 9, 2020)

Looking stellar man I just flipped the other day too. Want to put a friendly wager on who will have the bigger yield?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 9, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Looking stellar man I just flipped the other day too. Want to put a friendly wager on who will have the bigger yield?


Sure!.. but if you beat me out, Im gonna barbecue your ass in molasses!!! LOL


----------



## Flatrate (Feb 9, 2020)

I was gonna put my money on you! lol.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 9, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> I was gonna put my money on you! lol.


Man, Im finding all kinds of wood to knock on.. we've had such good luck the past 3 runs with no pests, WPM, TMV, Etc. We do take a lot of measures to make sure we're all sterile, but you never know.


----------



## Renfro (Feb 10, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We do take a lot of measures to make sure we're all sterile, but you never know.


I sure love Physan 20. That stuff rocks. 1 teaspoon per gallon and you can use it to clean equipment, mop floors and use it to clean your hands. You can even spray it on vegging plants. Just make sure that you are at the proper dilution and don't hit them twice within a week or they can fry.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 12, 2020)

It’s only been 3 days since flip, and I feel like I have lost control of some of the Dosi Whoa! towards the back. Shit is so damn thick! We’re going to get out there tomorrow and larf everything real good and try to regain some control of these ladies. Prob should have shit canned a few of these.. we may have ran too many. But, it’s all a learning experience.


----------



## Flatrate (Feb 12, 2020)

I am sure you have mentioned before, what are you using for nutes?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 12, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> I am sure you have mentioned before, what are you using for nutes?


As per some great advise from @Renfro, we fed these clones from transplant at 1000 PPM of Botanicare Pro Blend, a little CalMag, and a little Mammoth P. Fed every time until flip... then I did a moderate flush of ph’d water with only Mammoth and CalMag. Just transitioned to 250 ML per 50 gallons of Tiger Bloom with the Calmag and mammothP, and adjusted PH.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 12, 2020)

We will bump up the Tiger Bloom, and add Beasty Bloom later on.


----------



## Flatrate (Feb 12, 2020)

Renfro always gives solid advise! You got a beautiful crop my friend, well done!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 12, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Renfro always gives solid advise! You got a beautiful crop my friend, well done!


Yes he does, and thank you brother!


----------



## 2com (Feb 13, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> and larf everything real good


Meaning remove anything that would end up being larf/small, airy popcorn buds?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 14, 2020)

2com said:


> Meaning remove anything that would end up being larf/small, airy popcorn buds?


Yes. This will improve airflow, and cut down on transpiration/water vapor to bring the RH down in the room as well. Also, we don't want to jack around with any popcorn/airy buds.


----------



## 2com (Feb 14, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Also, we don't want to jack around with any popcorn/airy buds.


Thanks, figured that's what you meant.
And yea^, such a nuisance.


----------



## F80M4 (Feb 14, 2020)

How high is your ceiling? Also those tables how low can they go?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 14, 2020)

F80M4 said:


> How high is your ceiling? Also those tables how low can they go?


The ceiling is 9 ft. The tables just slide 17 inches either way from center, and do not move up or down, and are 12 inches off the floor from the bottom of the trays..So, I've got about 5 1/2 ft to work with between the bottom of the trays and the max I can go with the lights in height.


----------



## Grassizgreener (Feb 14, 2020)

You gonna need at lease 14-18” for the next scrog net, should of flip, then weave while they was stretching cause u over veg them to fill your canopy... my experience is fill you canopy 60-75% veg then flip. Weave first week and ur set till day 28 to clean up whatever don’t go pass first scrog net... good luck with the jungle u have :thumbsup:


----------



## 2com (Feb 15, 2020)

I think some scroggers wouldn't even really call this a "true scrog". More just a trellis/double trellis, for the purpose of support.
Anyways, @DoubleAtotheRON, can you give me some feedback on those Method7 Agent 939 LEDFX glasses you all have. Is that the exact model you have (the chameleon pink lens, for "full spectrum"/(white?) leds) please?
Do they alter the color of what you're seeing? I don't want that. And how do you feel they protect your eyes, are you able to comfortably work under the lights? When you walk into the room, do you get that "jesus fuck! my eyes!" feeling? I want serious protection but not wanting to be looking at purple or some weird tinted shade. Some glasses, I've found, also *really mess with...depth perception or something too, it's annoying when trying to trim branches underneath and it's a little difficult to tell if scissors are going to the right limb, haha.

Thanks for any details and impressions.


----------



## Grassizgreener (Feb 15, 2020)

We we don’t have to get technical, but if u gonna use the equipment, use it to its full potential.. just saying


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 15, 2020)

Week one stretch, and cleaned up the bottoms. I’ll let them recover for another week and clean them up again.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 15, 2020)

2com said:


> I think some scroggers wouldn't even really call this a "true scrog". More just a trellis/double trellis, for the purpose of support.
> Anyways, @DoubleAtotheRON, can you give me some feedback on those Method7 Agent 939 LEDFX glasses you all have. Is that the exact model you have (the chameleon pink lens, for "full spectrum"/(white?) leds) please?
> Do they alter the color of what you're seeing? I don't want that. And how do you feel they protect your eyes, are you able to comfortably work under the lights? When you walk into the room, do you get that "jesus fuck! my eyes!" feeling? I want serious protection but not wanting to be looking at purple or some weird tinted shade. Some glasses, I've found, also *really mess with...depth perception or something too, it's annoying when trying to trim branches underneath and it's a little difficult to tell if scissors are going to the right limb, haha.
> 
> Thanks for any details and impressions.


True!... this is not a real ScrOG . Im just doing some experimenting with weaving and training.. This group is really over populated, but we'll see how she turns out. The Method7's... man, I gotta say that If had known about these from day 1, I would have gotten them. Coming from the processing room to the grow room, I do not get that "JESUS FUCK!" at all. No glasses, for sure. But it sees natural. To me, regular sunglasses just don't let you see things in true color.... look at all my pics I take, I take them with my phone, and put the Method7's in front of the lens. When I take a pic without the glasses in front of the camera, it looks all yellow (so too speak), but as you can see (pun intended), the pics look like natural light. And that's what I see when I wear them. My vision is far sighted, so I have to wear readers over the Method's to see what Im doing, but yeah, that does kinda fuck with my depth perception sometimes if Im looking up at an angle while trimming larf and stuff. But I think that's because I'm just wearing cheap Dollar Store readers (plastic lenses) ... but Im sure if you had some good quality glass lens readers that compensated for lens distortion, that may not be a problem.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 15, 2020)

Grassizgreener said:


> We we don’t have to get technical, but if u gonna use the equipment, use it to its full potential.. just saying


Thank you for your input sir, but i am not an experienced grower. .. getting there tho. The next round I may have to modify the framework, but for now, Im gonna let them go as is. I know how these Ethos strains stretch, and stack, so I think it will work. If not, I'll try again.


----------



## 2com (Feb 15, 2020)

Grassizgreener said:


> We we don’t have to get technical


Agreed. Just pointing out that there's a distinct difference. I've done both 
I hate over shooting on the height of the second level, and having not all branches reach it - but that's also probably mostly due to poor canopy management. For example having some 12-14" tops that are an inch below reaching the second level, and thus they get no (top) support, haha. When having that level 4 inches lower would've clearly been better for the _entire_ canopy.


DoubleAtotheRON said:


> True!... this is not a real ScrOG . Im just doing some experimenting with weaving and training.. This group is really over populated, but we'll see how she turns out. The Method7's... man, I gotta say that If had known about these from day 1, I would have gotten them. Coming from the processing room to the grow room, I do not get that "JESUS FUCK!" at all. No glasses, for sure. But it sees natural. To me, regular sunglasses just don't let you see things in true color.... look at all my pics I take, I take them with my phone, and put the Method7's in front of the lens. When I take a pic without the glasses in front of the camera, it looks all yellow (so too speak), but as you can see (pun intended), the pics look like natural light. And that's what I see when I wear them. My vision is far sighted, so I have to wear readers over the Method's to see what Im doing, but yeah, that does kinda fuck with my depth perception sometimes if Im looking up at an angle while trimming larf and stuff. But I think that's because I'm just wearing cheap Dollar Store readers (plastic lenses) ... but Im sure if you had some good quality glass lens readers that compensated for lens distortion, that may not be a problem.


Thanks for the info/review. They're on my short list. It feels pretty stupid to be spending money on "cool gadgets" and shit, while eyesight slowly deteriorates, hah. (I do use some shades, cheap amazon ones, they fuck the color too much. Honestly, I think staring at this fucking computer monitor is what's really doing it, though. Haha.

Thanks again man.
The room and plants look great, keep up the good work.

Any plans or thoughts to maybe automate watering in the future? If so, how do you think you'd do it?

(Edit; specified).


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks man!, but yeah, don’t grow blind!.. These aren’t “toys”, but a real set of protection for your eyes!.. you can’t replace those for $120 bucks . ... I don’t think we would opt for auto watering with an operation this small. We kinda like the idea that this is craft bud, and we monitor every plant, every day. And even at that, we have a system for the days feeding that really only requires 2-3 hours a day to take care of things. We work together to identify those that need water/feed, and then while she drops those flags, I’m mixing up the solution, testing PH and PPM while she is preparing the water log. She will start watering, and I will follow up behind and sign off on the water log, and reset the flag on that particular plant. At the end of the session, we have a detailed log sheet of what got what, with a date and notes for the day like temps, RH, if we changed something, or if we installed a new piece of equipment (like today, a 3rd dehuey).. when you do it over and over again, we just get faster at it. We have an audio system in there, and put it on a fav Pandora station and get to work!, it goes by pretty quick. I even hang out afterwards and just look at shit.


----------



## 2com (Feb 16, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks man!, but yeah, don’t grow blind!.. These aren’t “toys”, but a real set of protection for your eyes!.. you can’t replace those for $120 bucks . ... I don’t think we would opt for auto watering with an operation this small. We kinda like the idea that this is craft bud, and we monitor every plant, every day. And even at that, we have a system for the days feeding that really only requires 2-3 hours a day to take care of things. We work together to identify those that need water/feed, and then while she drops those flags, I’m mixing up the solution, testing PH and PPM while she is preparing the water log. She will start watering, and I will follow up behind and sign off on the water log, and reset the flag on that particular plant. At the end of the session, we have a detailed log sheet of what got what, with a date and notes for the day like temps, RH, if we changed something, or if we installed a new piece of equipment (like today, a 3rd dehuey).. when you do it over and over again, we just get faster at it. We have an audio system in there, and put it on a fav Pandora station and get to work!, it goes by pretty quick. I even hang out afterwards and just look at shit.


Wouldn't that be great, replace eyeballs for $120. Sounds like you have a thorough system/procedure in place. That's great. I completely understand hanging out in a grow room/indoor garden. I've done the same. Though I think (know) I need some good headphones/earbuds immediately. Putting a cell phone in a cup just isn't cutting it anymore. Haha.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 17, 2020)

2com said:


> Wouldn't that be great, replace eyeballs for $120. Sounds like you have a thorough system/procedure in place. That's great. I completely understand hanging out in a grow room/indoor garden. I've done the same. Though I think (know) I need some good headphones/earbuds immediately. Putting a cell phone in a cup just isn't cutting it anymore. Haha.


Yessir!.. I have tennitus (ringing in the ears), so when we have the vac/suction on, I put on some Bose noise canceling headphones and plug in my phone for some music. That vac can get annoying, and spike the ringing in my ears. It’s really kinda loud in there anyways with fans, intake.,dehuyes, vac, pumps etc.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 17, 2020)

I don't know how many of you guys and gals are interested in Terpene Profiles, but Paige has developed a chart of our labs from the last run. We are working on an app so patients can pull these up and isolate terpenes that work for them, and what they do. They can then get a display of strains we offer they can help them. The label we use includes a QR code that patients can scan with their smartphones to pull up our lab results, and terpene profiles as well.. try it!


----------



## 2com (Feb 17, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yessir!.. I have tennitus


Me too.


DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I don't know how many of you guys and gals are interested in Terpene Profiles, but Paige has developed a chart of our labs from the last run. We are working on an app so patients can pull these up and isolate terpenes that work for them, and what they do. They can then get a display of strains we offer they can help them. The label we use includes a QR code that patients can scan with their smartphones to pull up our lab results, and terpene profiles as well.. try it!View attachment 4482238View attachment 4482240


That's dope!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 17, 2020)

2com said:


> Me too.
> 
> That's dope!


Thanks!.. Oklahoma is getting more and more educated on terps.. at the beginning of last year, everyone was like "give me your highest THC strain"...THC don't mean shit. We've had 7% THC, but with good terpene profiles that would knock your socks off compared to like one of our Sour D's with 21% THC, and only 2 terps.. Most of these Ethos strains are coming in with 8-14 terps.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 17, 2020)

Some of our Dosi Whoa! currently on the market.....


----------



## 2com (Feb 17, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks!.. Oklahoma is getting more and more educated on terps.. at the beginning of last year, everyone was like "give me your highest THC strain"...THC don't mean shit. We've had 7% THC, but with good terpene profiles that would knock your socks off compared to like one of our Sour D's with 21% THC, and only 2 terps.. Most of these Ethos strains are coming in with 8-14 terps.


Yea, I think there's too much emphasis on thc content alone as well, generally speaking. Maybe that's not everywhere.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 17, 2020)

2com said:


> Yea, I think there's too much emphasis on thc content alone as well, generally speaking. Maybe that's not everywhere.


Since we have hard numbers on our strains, and after trying every one of them.. it truly is science. Some make me paranoid, and others sleepy.. and we are finding out what terps do what.. some are great for anxiety, depression, and others are good for appetite, energy, pain, gastro intestinal problems... it's really interesting.


----------



## GBAUTO (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm just trying to imagine how I'd feel just sitting amongst the girls.
I only have a 5x5 so I suspect it'll be an order of magnitude.
Absolutely agree on the importance of terp profiles on efficacy.
Damn, son......


----------



## ianc4990 (Feb 17, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks!.. Oklahoma is getting more and more educated on terps.. at the beginning of last year, everyone was like "give me your highest THC strain"...THC don't mean shit. We've had 7% THC, but with good terpene profiles that would knock your socks off compared to like one of our Sour D's with 21% THC, and only 2 terps.. Most of these Ethos strains are coming in with 8-14 terps.


Do that many terps muddle the taste? And I get that you want the effects, but wont some terpenes have possible counter-effects on others like some cannabinoids do with each other?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 17, 2020)

GBAUTO said:


> I'm just trying to imagine how I'd feel just sitting amongst the girls.
> I only have a 5x5 so I suspect it'll be an order of magnitude.
> Absolutely agree on the importance of terp profiles on efficacy.
> Damn, son......


Thanks!.. it's very gratifying.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 17, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Do that many terps muddle the taste? And I get that you want the effects, but wont some terpenes have possible counter-effects on others like some cannabinoids do with each other?


The taste,.. no. It's like a complex wine, you taste wood, earth, pine, lemon, etc.. the more terps, the better.. you just have to know and find certain ones that are dominate for what you're looking for like pain relief, sleep, etc.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 17, 2020)

Also want to add that not everyone will get the same affect via the CB1, CB2 receptors in your brain.. everyone is different. Paige is a Sativa with high Ocimene and Linolool.. But that makes me a little uneasy.. I like an Indica Dom with Mircene. I know im not spelling some of these terps correctly, but there are so many of them. Anywho, if a patient really wants to know what works for them, they need to get educated on terps, and how they affect their particular brain receptors. A lot more research needs to be done for sure before we all fully understand this.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 21, 2020)

12 days into flower now, and I think we are almost done stretching. Good bud sites are developing, and the weather has been nice and cool, still not running the AC. PH is locked in the mid 6’s and stable. Cleaned up the bottoms and will revisit that again in the next week or so.


----------



## 2com (Feb 21, 2020)

Super-green, "reaching"/praying (whatever exactly that's due to, it seems to be a positive sign), nice canopy, everything looks _great,_ man!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 22, 2020)

2com said:


> Super-green, "reaching"/praying (whatever exactly that's due to, it seems to be a positive sign), nice canopy, everything looks _great,_ man!


Thank you!


----------



## Teag (Feb 22, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> As per some great advise from @Renfro, we fed these clones from transplant at 1000 PPM of Botanicare Pro Blend, a little CalMag, and a little Mammoth P. Fed every time until flip... then I did a moderate flush of ph’d water with only Mammoth and CalMag. Just transitioned to 250 ML per 50 gallons of Tiger Bloom with the Calmag and mammothP, and adjusted PH.


Just curious if you have tried a dry nutrient like Jacks or the many others. I would think you could save a lot of money with a grow this size by switching to a powder.
Your grow looks great! Keep the updates coming.


----------



## killakanna (Feb 22, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Took some great advise from @Renfro to back build our genetics from Ethos. We liked the OKC (Orange Kush Cake) Early Lemon Berry, Dosi Whoa!, and a couple of others from Blimberg, Seedsman, etc. .. Strawberry Banana Grape was shit.. ditching that one this round. Got the room cleared, soil warming up in the processing room, and bleached everything down. Transplanting these clones in the morning... or afternoon, whenever I wake up. We have definitely learned alot over the past 3 runs, and this time, we want to do a more scrog approach. I really fucked up this round by not setting the net low enough. But, I didn't know how these Ethos genetics were going to stretch. We know now. Hopefully, this round will be easier on us come harvest time.... alright, here we go!View attachment 4451225View attachment 4451228View attachment 4451229View attachment 4451228


What brand tables are those? Lookin so sexy!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 22, 2020)

Teag said:


> Just curious if you have tried a dry nutrient like Jacks or the many others. I would think you could save a lot of money with a grow this size by switching to a powder.
> Your grow looks great! Keep the updates coming.


No sir we have not. Once we found a method that worked, we just stuck with it. Especially since we know how these Ethos strains react to what we have been feeding them. Nutes are not that bad in cost, we might spend $1200 a grow front to back.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 22, 2020)

killakanna said:


> What brand tables are those? Lookin so sexy!


Those are Botanicare roller trays, that slide 17 inches either way. Makes watering and trimming so much easier. They were worth every penny!


----------



## Teag (Feb 23, 2020)

I just bought 50 lb's of dry fertilizer and was curious what the actual savings are. Couldn't find any numbers so I made my own (hopefully they are right). I don't know anything about botanicare and I'm hoping I got the figures somewhat close.
Not trying to be pushy either. Just wanted to share some info.

Jacks Fertilizer 3.6/2.4/1.2
Cost of part A = .02 $/gal
part B = .01
Epsom salt = .003
Total = 4 cents per gallon

Botanicare Pro Blend (using cost of $25 per gal) = 10 cents per gallon (using 15 mL per gal for mixing)

Would have to include the cost of cal-mag and tiger bloom to get a more accurate figure for your grow.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 24, 2020)

Teag said:


> I just bought 50 lb's of dry fertilizer and was curious what the actual savings are. Couldn't find any numbers so I made my own (hopefully they are right). I don't know anything about botanicare and I'm hoping I got the figures somewhat close.
> Not trying to be pushy either. Just wanted to share some info.
> 
> Jacks Fertilizer 3.6/2.4/1.2
> ...


I was just shooting from the hip on cost. I never put any hard number to it, but our most expensive nute mix is prob Mammoth P at $200 a liter.


----------



## 2com (Feb 24, 2020)

Teag said:


> I just bought 50 lb's of dry fertilizer and was curious what the actual savings are. Couldn't find any numbers so I made my own (hopefully they are right). I don't know anything about botanicare and I'm hoping I got the figures somewhat close.
> Not trying to be pushy either. Just wanted to share some info.
> 
> Jacks Fertilizer 3.6/2.4/1.2
> ...


Don't forget, and this depends on where you live and availability but the water weight from liquid nutrients can be a big additional cost. Also, I just don't wanna buy the water. And storage (space, shelf life, etc.)
I'm surprised it's only (only?) just over double the cost...but wait, that's pretty significant isn't it? Lots of variables here, 50Lbs of Jacks (A), CalNit (B), and MgSO4 for a small - maybe even medium sized personal grow - is...fuckin, years and years...and _years_ worth of nutrients? What's 50Lbs of liquid nutrients? Online calculator says basically 6 pounds (hard to believe...), and that doesn't include the (relatively small) amount of elements inside (for weight I mean).

Anyways, just thinking out loud. Carry on


----------



## Teag (Feb 24, 2020)

2com said:


> Don't forget, and this depends on where you live and availability but the water weight from liquid nutrients can be a big additional cost. Also, I just don't wanna buy the water. And storage (space, shelf life, etc.)
> I'm surprised it's only (only?) just over double the cost...but wait, that's pretty significant isn't it? Lots of variables here, 50Lbs of Jacks (A), CalNit (B), and MgSO4 for a small - maybe even medium sized personal grow - is...fuckin, years and years...and _years_ worth of nutrients? What's 50Lbs of liquid nutrients? Online calculator says basically 6 pounds (hard to believe...), and that doesn't include the (relatively small) amount of elements inside (for weight I mean).
> 
> Anyways, just thinking out loud. Carry on


I was trying to find a cheap price that someone with a large grow could buy it at. For a home grower the Pro blend is going to cost closer to $35 per gallon (Amazon 5 gallon price). Which works out to 14 cents a gallon (3.5 times more expensive).
I'll stop hijacking now, Please carry on


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 24, 2020)

Teag said:


> I was trying to find a cheap price that someone with a large grow could buy it at. For a home grower the Pro blend is going to cost closer to $35 per gallon (Amazon 5 gallon price). Which works out to 14 cents a gallon (3.5 times more expensive).
> I'll stop hijacking now, Please carry on


That't what RIU is all about, information!... anywho, these dry nutes you speak of, do they easily dissolve in the water tank?


----------



## 2com (Feb 24, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> That't what RIU is all about, information!... anywho, these dry nutes you speak of, do they easily dissolve in the water tank?


Yea. And for example, you can mix up a "stock solution", ie: 



There's websites with companies like master blend, probably jacks I think - can't remember, and it's a fairly common practice to do so. You can mix it up to whatever concentration you'd like (and will result in you then needing to add "x" mL of part A and "x" mL of part B (for example) just as you'd do with any liquid nutrient.
_This is exactly what the liquid nutrient companies are doing. _ You could probably (certainly? hah) do enough for a whole cycle, or a half cycle, and then be good for that amount of time.
American Hydro (or a guy using their formula. They have an actual blog/article page about it if you wanna see): 



Vitaly from ChilLED: 




OR, of course, you can just mix up what you need either in a large res/trash container/etc. with a water pump at the bottom for mixing, one part at a time. Or in a 5 gal bucket (easier to mix with a pump) then add them, in order to the larger res/container after they're fully mixed in the 5 gal bucket. Or (again, haha) you can do this with a magnetic stirrer or similar - probably better at smaller amounts/batches.

The stock solution method sounds like what would suit you though.

Edit: By the way, to directly answer your question, I'd say certain things dissolve easier/faster than others. For Jacks, the actual "Jacks" (5-12-26) is the "slowest". Calcium Nitrate (little balls) is quicker. MgSO4 (Epsom) is even faster maybe than the CalNit.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 24, 2020)

2com said:


> Yea. And for example, you can mix up a "stock solution", ie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good info!!!..... Im prob too lazy to do this LOL!!! I can mix up my 55 gallons in about 6 minutes. I've got a good routine down to where I can dump 30ml Mammoth, 450ml Tiger, 50ml CalMag, and 50ml of Rasta PH up and end up at 800ppm and 7.1 ph every time. Because like yesterday, I went through abut 135 gallons to water the inventory.


----------



## 2com (Feb 24, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Good info!!!..... Im prob too lazy to do this LOL!!!


Haha. I hear you. You can't *can *make it so that there's (*nearly*) no manual mixing at all though. It's like put scoop in agitating container, continue what you were doing or not doing, then at your leisure add the next, carry on with procrastination or work, then remember you did that thing earlier and that it's now ready. Haha.
For me, the pros vastly outweigh the ...."cons".
Edit: Also, it's hard to mess with something working excellent for you. So yea 
Edit: Shit, messed up the main point. Fixed in bold.


----------



## Teag (Feb 24, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Good info!!!..... Im prob too lazy to do this LOL!!! I can mix up my 55 gallons in about 6 minutes. I've got a good routine down to where I can dump 30ml Mammoth, 450ml Tiger, 50ml CalMag, and 50ml of Rasta PH up and end up at 800ppm and 7.1 ph every time. Because like yesterday, I went through abut 135 gallons to water the inventory.


Right now in my grow its mixing Part A and epsom salt in one bucket. Mixing Part B in another bucket, fill up rez and PH. I like working with the powder over the liquids. The liquids were too messy for me, but to each his own.

Just curious roughly how many gallons do you think you use a month?

This is the best video for learning about dry nutrients IMO. Short version - cheaper, more control over individual nutrients throughout grow.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 24, 2020)

Teag said:


> Right now in my grow its mixing Part A and epsom salt in one bucket. Mixing Part B in another bucket, fill up rez and PH. I like working with the powder over the liquids. The liquids were too messy for me, but to each his own.
> 
> Just curious roughly how many gallons do you think you use a month?
> 
> This is the best video for learning about dry nutrients IMO. Short version - cheaper, more control over individual nutrients throughout grow.


Id say we go through about 2500-2700 gallons a month.


----------



## ianc4990 (Feb 24, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Id say we go through about 2500-2700 gallons a month.


With that amount, you would save ALOT of money by switching to jacks. I think weighing things on a scale is far easier and more accurate than measuring mls. If you are mixing the same amount every time, you could portion out weeks or months worth fairly easily. I have a paint stirrer attachment on my drill that i mix my res with. All 3 products have over 90% solubility, so they are extremely easy to mix, and i notice no ph swing of i mix a bigger res that lasts a few days or more (i hand water). As for not wanting to leave what you know; everyone uses the basic 3,2,1 formula (or SLIGHT alteration) with jacks with awesome results


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 24, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> With that amount, you would save ALOT of money by switching to jacks. I think weighing things on a scale is far easier and more accurate than measuring mls. If you are mixing the same amount every time, you could portion out weeks or months worth fairly easily. I have a paint stirrer attachment on my drill that i mix my res with. All 3 products have over 90% solubility, so they are extremely easy to mix, and i notice no ph swing of i mix a bigger res that lasts a few days or more (i hand water). As for not wanting to leave what you know; everyone uses the basic 3,2,1 formula (or SLIGHT alteration) with jacks with awesome results


Something to think about for next round for sure!. After we finish up this round, we're going to take a break, it's just too hot to run in July and August. We'll keep some good mothers in there, and shut down 3 of the 18 lights to get them ready for clones. I can control July/Aug heat with just 3 lights, but not 18. I can remember 90+ days in a row here during the summer with triple digit temps.... it's brutal. Everyone just stays indoors until nightfall.


----------



## 2com (Feb 25, 2020)

Teag said:


> Right now in my grow its mixing Part A and epsom salt in one bucket. Mixing Part B in another bucket, fill up rez and PH. I like working with the powder over the liquids. The liquids were too messy for me, but to each his own.
> 
> Just curious roughly how many gallons do you think you use a month?
> 
> This is the best video for learning about dry nutrients IMO. Short version - cheaper, more control over individual nutrients throughout grow.


Yea, in his mixing video he adds Part A (doesn't show if stirred/mixed), then Part B (doesn't show if stirred/mixed, _technically_ wrong order), then Epsom. As you pointed out by saying you put Part A and Epsom in the same bucket, there's already "Epsom" in Jacks (Part A), so it's fine. It just means you can't then alter _those_ ratios later (except if you wanna _add_ more Epsom, I guess).

I'd do it in the right order though it's easy to not think of it, if you didn't know, because you'll want to add it in the order you're weighing it (as a newb), and if you're mixing any type of concentrated mix to then dilute, you'll probably run into issues (precipitation).

This is jacks actual instructions on order of mixing. They used to have an info page that was great (shown in the video you linked, now I can't find it).

This video has even more great info in it: "Greengenes Live: Nutrients" (don't wanna post more vids here).


----------



## killakanna (Feb 27, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> 12 days into flower now, and I think we are almost done stretching. Good bud sites are developing, and the weather has been nice and cool, still not running the AC. PH is locked in the mid 6’s and stable. Cleaned up the bottoms and will revisit that again in the next week or so. View attachment 4485478View attachment 4485479View attachment 4485480View attachment 4485481


Are you adding CO2? Or do you have any fresh air intake?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 28, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Are you adding CO2? Or do you have any fresh air intake?


Fresh air intake at 1265 CFM. No CO2.


----------



## killakanna (Feb 28, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Fresh air intake at 1265 CFM. No CO2.


Do you find it’s difficult to maintain temps and humidity with fresh air? I got a lot of flack because my investor is hellbent on using fresh air on these forums, lol.


----------



## killakanna (Feb 28, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks!.... we're loving these roller trays!.. Didn't get them installed until this past 3rd run, but they are awesome! You can move them 17 inches either way with one finger!.. even loaded up with a fresh feeding. Prob been our best investment so far.


What companies trays are those that can move with 1 finger?! Bad ass man!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 28, 2020)

killakanna said:


> What companies trays are those that can move with 1 finger?! Bad ass man!


This time of year is great!, we don’t even use the AC at the moment. And July and August is almost impossible, it’s just too hot. RH is pretty steady and easy to control with 3, 4000 sq ft dehuyes. We have 2 on turbo and constant drain, and one that we dump in the sink twice a day. Those trays are from Botanicare. We sure do love them!, makes maintenance so much easier! Going from memory here. But I think for 3, 20. Ft long trays was somewhere around $6500 for parts only. The guy I bought them from wanted to install them for free so he could learn how to do it and start selling them out of his grow store. Sadly, he went out of business a couple of months later.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 1, 2020)

End of week 3, and all is well. Spent some time defoling, feeding, and just generally tinkering around out there today. Haven’t had anything break or rupture lately so that’s good!..been on hermie watch, and so far, all looks good. I need to add a WiFi router out there, my playlist on my phone is getting old lol!


----------



## onegreenthumb (Mar 1, 2020)

Excuse me Sir but my I get my pittance???


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 1, 2020)

onegreenthumb said:


> Excuse me Sir but my I get my pittance???


If you wanna help harvest this! I hate trimming.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Mar 1, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> If you wanna help harvest this! I hate trimming.


I wish there was a laughing emoji that was hilarious ……..keep my pittance


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 1, 2020)

I know ol’ @Flatrate loves to trim, maybe I could get him to spend a couple weeks at the Compound.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 1, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> This time of year is great!, we don’t even use the AC at the moment. And July and August is almost impossible, it’s just too hot. RH is pretty steady and easy to control with 3, 4000 sq ft dehuyes. We have 2 on turbo and constant drain, and one that we dump in the sink twice a day. Those trays are from Botanicare. We sure do love them!, makes maintenance so much easier! Going from memory here. But I think for 3, 20. Ft long trays was somewhere around $6500 for parts only. The guy I bought them from wanted to install them for free so he could learn how to do it and start selling them out of his grow store. Sadly, he went out of business a couple of months later.


When you say 3 4000 sq ft dehueys i dont really understand because there are companies that market themselves as XXXX sq ft and remove like 10 pints of water a day. .

How many pints are removed per?

Amazing work man! I hear ya on the trimming. How close are you to the city?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 1, 2020)

killakanna said:


> When you say 3 4000 sq ft dehueys i dont really understand because there are companies that market themselves as XXXX sq ft and remove like 10 pints of water a day. .
> 
> How many pints are removed per?
> 
> Amazing work man! I hear ya on the trimming. How close are you to the city?


We’re about an hour away from the City. (For those of you not from Oklahoma, The City is Oklahoma City). We pull 70 pints per day, per unit. So, like 210 pints a day.


----------



## GBAUTO (Mar 1, 2020)

Garden is looking on point, again.
I began running Jacks 3-2-1 this year and I've had very good results. Simple to mix, stable and once you dial in the ec your strain likes it's on auto-pilot.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 1, 2020)

GBAUTO said:


> Garden is looking on point, again.
> I began running Jacks 3-2-1 this year and I've had very good results. Simple to mix, stable and once you dial in the ec your strain likes it's on auto-pilot.


Thanks man! I’m def going to have to look into Jacks. .


----------



## Flatrate (Mar 2, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I know ol’ @Flatrate loves to trim, maybe I could get him to spend a couple weeks at the Compound.


You my friend must grow some amazing stuff, cuz your high as fuck! LOL. I often think about when I am able to travel I want to go back to Oklahoma just too see what has changed. If I do, yea I am stopping by..............to drink beer. I hate trimming but love drinking beer!


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 2, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Green Crack was also good to grow, as well as White Widow and Maui Wowie.... all of those are easy growers.


Looks good man! Try some glue sometime its easy to grow and yields nice.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 2, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> You my friend must grow some amazing stuff, cuz your high as fuck! LOL. I often think about when I am able to travel I want to go back to Oklahoma just too see what has changed. If I do, yea I am stopping by..............to drink beer. I hate trimming but love drinking beer!


@Flatrate LOL!.. well, I'll let you know when harvest time is coming, that way you can plan to be here on time! But seriously, if you ever come back to L Town, gimme a shout, we'll have a toke and an ice cold Miller Lite.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 2, 2020)

purpaterp said:


> Looks good man! Try some glue sometime its easy to grow and yields nice.


Thanks brother!... man, there is so much glue on the market right now, you can't hardly give it away. That's why we have stuck to these Ethos Genetics, I have only seen one other person grow OKC (Orange Kush Cake), and that was a personal grow. I don't even want to run Cindy99 again because there is a lot of it out there too. Dosi Whoa! is rare, that's why we grow it. However, it's not an easy one to grow, and the yield is not super great, but man!., everyone loves it! I hate the structure of the way it grows, and it can be a super stretcher with alot of secondary sub branches that you have to plow through and get rid of... same with Banana Punch OG, except is stays shorter. I'd like to do Green Crack again, and Sour D but,.. also all over the market as well.


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 3, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks brother!... man, there is so much glue on the market right now, you can't hardly give it away. That's why we have stuck to these Ethos Genetics, I have only seen one other person grow OKC (Orange Kush Cake), and that was a personal grow. I don't even want to run Cindy99 again because there is a lot of it out there too. Dosi Whoa! is rare, that's why we grow it. However, it's not an easy one to grow, and the yield is not super great, but man!., everyone loves it! I hate the structure of the way it grows, and it can be a super stretcher with alot of secondary sub branches that you have to plow through and get rid of... same with Banana Punch OG, except is stays shorter. I'd like to do Green Crack again, and Sour D but,.. also all over the market as well.


Ya I feel you man I’m growing some purple diesel and purple crack rn it’s always good to have something fresh for the market. I’m about to cross these two and I’ll have something really new for the okies in my area. I’m going to run some ethos soon I’ve heard nothing but good things.


----------



## Flatrate (Mar 4, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @Flatrate LOL!.. well, I'll let you know when harvest time is coming, that way you can plan to be here on time! But seriously, if you ever come back to L Town, gimme a shout, we'll have a toke and an ice cold Miller Lite.


Will do! I think about it all the time, I had a lot of fun in the 4 years I lived there and also met some down right good people, and would like to check on them as well. Do they still have that fucking 3.2% beer shit in OK? I was driving to Wichita Falls, TX every 2 weeks and loading my trunk.


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 4, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Will do! I think about it all the time, I had a lot of fun in the 4 years I lived there and also met some down right good people, and would like to check on them as well. Do they still have that fucking 3.2% beer shit in OK? I was driving to Wichita Falls, TX every 2 weeks and loading my trunk.


I remember driving to get those bud light cans with the sexy stars.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 5, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Will do! I think about it all the time, I had a lot of fun in the 4 years I lived there and also met some down right good people, and would like to check on them as well. Do they still have that fucking 3.2% beer shit in OK? I was driving to Wichita Falls, TX every 2 weeks and loading my trunk.


No, they changed the law a couple of years ago. You can buy wine at the CVS, Walmart, etc even. But!, you were wasting your time going to TX, , it’s the same beer. TX was 3.6% by VOLUME, and OK was 3.2% by WEIGHT. It’s the same amount of alcohol, just worded differently. This had been a long time argument, but it was really the same. They’re not going to brew one batch for OK, and a different one for TX.. Each State required disclosure of alcohol content, just in a different language.


----------



## Flatrate (Mar 5, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> No, they changed the law a couple of years ago. You can buy wine at the CVS, Walmart, etc even. But!, you were wasting your time going to TX, , it’s the same beer. TX was 3.6% by VOLUME, and OK was 3.2% by WEIGHT. It’s the same amount of alcohol, just worded differently. This had been a long time argument, but it was really the same. They’re not going to brew one batch for OK, and a different one for TX.. Each State required disclosure of alcohol content, just in a different language.


Never knew that man, everyone always said you can get "the real stuff" in Texas, LOL. I also used that trip to get the hell out of Lawton. I moved from Detroit to Lawton, it was a little slower than what I was used to. I often made trips to OKC, good car culture and night life there. On some nice summer nights I would leave at 8pm on my bike, blast up I-44 to OKC drive around find a place to socialize and then blast home in the middle of the night at triple digits when I could. Man, you are making me miss Oklahoma!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 5, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Never knew that man, everyone always said you can get "the real stuff" in Texas, LOL. I also used that trip to get the hell out of Lawton. I moved from Detroit to Lawton, it was a little slower than what I was used to. I often made trips to OKC, good car culture and night life there. On some nice summer nights I would leave at 8pm on my bike, blast up I-44 to OKC drive around find a place to socialize and then blast home in the middle of the night at triple digits when I could. Man, you are making me miss Oklahoma!


Yeah, I think someone in TX coined the phrase "6 point" (3.6) to divert business across the border from Oklahoma to Wichita Falls, Bowie, etc. We thought the same thing as youngsters. We'd load up a trunk full of BudWiser in Wichita, and haul ass back to OK thinking we were getting twice as drunk LOL!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 7, 2020)

A little end of week 4 update, the Beasty Bllomz is kicking in, and they are starting to stack nicely. Continuing with Mammoth P, Tiger Bloom, a little CalMag at about 1100ppm mix. We’ve been plucking large fan leafs every few days to get some more light penetration. We’ll start dropping temps in about another week. The OKC is already starting to get purple colors.


----------



## themda (Mar 7, 2020)

Mama mia! Excellent!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 7, 2020)

themda said:


> Mama mia! Excellent!


Thanks!.. 4-5 more weeks.. fingers crossed, no problems!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 14, 2020)

Another week down, and makin’ mad stacks yo! (Breaking Bad reference). We can definitely tell this time around that defoil is helping bud development by getting more light. It’s tedious, but I think it will make it easier come harvest time.


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 16, 2020)

How close are you running those hlgs to the plants?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 16, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> How close are you running those hlgs to the plants?


I’d say 18-20 inches average.


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 16, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I’d say 18-20 inches average.


Thats about where i keep mine. Your room looks awesome!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Thats about where i keep mine. Your room looks awesome!


Thanks, we work hard to run a clean op!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 20, 2020)

A little mid week 6 update!.. getting closer!


----------



## Flatrate (Mar 29, 2020)

Breaker, breaker for The Bandit....................Where are you you sumabitch! 

Just wondering if we can get an update.


----------



## Apollo Green (Mar 29, 2020)

What kind of lighting are you using? Assuming LED... But brand and model? PIC for the love bud!


----------



## Apollo Green (Mar 29, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> A little mid week 6 update!.. getting closer!


What is your PPM run off? I have some plants that are struggling with eating. Especially after a hyper defoliation.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 30, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Breaker, breaker for The Bandit....................Where are you you sumabitch!
> 
> Just wondering if we can get an update.


UPDATES ARE COMING LATER TODAY!.. it's raining like a sumbitch, and I can't get out to the grow till it lets up a bit. STAY TUNED!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 30, 2020)

Apollo Green said:


> What kind of lighting are you using? Assuming LED... But brand and model? PIC for the love bud!


We are using HLG 550 V2's. (1000w equivalent)


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 30, 2020)

Apollo Green said:


> What is your PPM run off? I have some plants that are struggling with eating. Especially after a hyper defoliation.


Runoff PPM yesterday was ~1400. I have noticed a slight difference in eating since a heavy defoil, but not that much. Most are feeding every 5-7 days during this last week (started week 8 today). We feed in at ~1000-1200 ppm. We almost flush every time we feed, so when they are ready (using 7 gallon pots), we may pump in ~3 gallons, and get 1/2 to 3/4 of a gallon of runoff per plant. 55 gallons will feed ~20 plants.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 30, 2020)

UPDATE: Starting week 8 today, and all is well. Kosher Sorbet, Orange Kush Cake, and Banana Punch OG are getting really nice dense buds. I think Early Lemon Berry, and Dosi Whoa! may be late finishers at the 9-10 week range. .. we shall see. We are going to do a dry trim this time around to see if it cures better, and makes for an easier harvest on this scale. We’ll be dialing back the feed to ~ 600ppm as we finish up. 
We've also been dropping temps as much as possible. ~59 during lights off, and 71ish during lights on. We're still having some cooler weather which is helping a lot. Im going to raise the lights up a bit this last week or so to mimic Fall. In other news, Im sure all of you have been affected by this Worldwide crisis we have going on here. It has not affected us too much. We don't leave The Compound for days at a time, and only for essentials. We bought a half a cow from the neighbor who is a rancher, stored 90 gallons of fuel, got extra ammo, and stocked the shelves with non perishables. We live pretty remotely, and have lots of quail, dove, deer, turkey if the shit gets really bad.... and squirrels, rabbits if the shit gets really, really bad. Also have a garden going for some fresh veggies. Toilet paper was the least of my worries... I have plenty of fan leaves.  You guys stay safe out there!, and do your part of social distancing, we will get through this!


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 30, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> UPDATE: Starting week 8 today, and all is well. Kosher Sorbet, Orange Kush Cake, and Banana Punch OG are getting really nice dense buds. I think Early Lemon Berry, and Dosi Whoa! may be late finishers at the 9-10 week range. .. we shall see. We are going to do a dry trim this time around to see if it cures better, and makes for an easier harvest on this scale. We’ll be dialing back the feed to ~ 600ppm as we finish up. View attachment 4518648View attachment 4518649View attachment 4518650View attachment 4518651View attachment 4518652View attachment 4518653
> We've also been dropping temps as much as possible. ~59 during lights off, and 71ish during lights on. We're still having some cooler weather which is helping a lot. Im going to raise the lights up a bit this last week or so to mimic Fall. In other news, Im sure all of you have been affected by this Worldwide crisis we have going on here. It has not affected us too much. We don't leave The Compound for days at a time, and only for essentials. We bought a half a cow from the neighbor who is a rancher, stored 90 gallons of fuel, got extra ammo, and stocked the shelves with non perishables. We live pretty remotely, and have lots of quail, dove, deer, turkey if the shit gets really bad.... and squirrels, rabbits if the shit gets really, really bad. Also have a garden going for some fresh veggies. Toilet paper was the least of my worries... I have plenty of fan leaves.  You guys stay safe out there!, and do your part of social distancing, we will get through this!


Do you run vpd?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 30, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Do you run vpd?


As close as we can possibly do. Especially during veg and early flower. After that, we venture off the chart and start dropping the RH. This run was very good, and we stayed dead center of the VPD for a good part of the run. But now we are dropping temps and RH in these last couple of weeks. We're in the yellow, but not the red. Kinda have to adjust every day. Like yesterday was 24% RH on the intake, and today it rained all day and its currently 89% outside, but maintaining ~51% in the room. Just have to do the best we can. The good news is the rain is moving out, and dryer air moving in tomorrow for the next week or so, and we can get it back down to 41-43%. The 3 DH's are working overtime.


----------



## Flatrate (Mar 31, 2020)

Now that is an update! Outstanding my friend.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 31, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Now that is an update! Outstanding my friend.


Thanks man!.. we’re looking forward to getting this done, and take a break till late August. As you know, growing on this scale is a “no days off”.. and we been going hard since last August. We’re going to just keep some mothers in there over summer. We can control the heat with just 3-4 light running, but not 18.


----------



## carlsbarn (Apr 1, 2020)

That's just fucking Stellar! Thank you for sharing your journey.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 1, 2020)

carlsbarn said:


> That's just fucking Stellar! Thank you for sharing your journey.


Thank you!, and thanks for following along! Join us again this Fall for a couple of new strains from Ethos, Tenth Planet, and Purple Diamonds!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 3, 2020)

Woof!... Man, what crazy times we're in. This crop is coming to a close, and my normal trim crew wants to work, but Im hesitant to have 3-4 people I rarely talk to come out and trim. I have another home on my property that my parents stay in during the summer. They have a winter home in AZ. They just arrived, and they are pretty active. They're over 65, and are on lockdown by County law, so they may need something to do... and that something to do may be trimming LOL! As you can see, this is going to be one of those "Eating an elephant one bite at a time"... it can be overwhelming during these uncertain times. SO!.. we are going to try dry trimming this round. I hear that you have more of a window to trim since dry hanging will "cure", and time is not so much of an essence compared to wet trimming and hanging, (IE), they can hang longer and not dry out so fast. If any of you dry trimmers have any advise, I'd sure have an open mind. We'll have 4 people available 24/7... I just need to think out the process I guess.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 3, 2020)

Glad to hear your parents are at the Compound with you!


----------



## Joedank (Apr 3, 2020)

@DoubleAtotheRON . 
I always clip off big water leaves.
hang dry in the largest pieces possible. until the stems on small buds snap. 
then clip the buds off the stick into big totes. The black ones with yellow lids from Home Depot. i place a hydrogomer in each bin ( cheap on amazon)
Then “burp” them daily. the moisture in the larger buds comes out and diffuses. 
then at 55-60% humidity I put in turkey bags or vac seal bags for longer holding (11dashes on the bag fits back in the tote)
I don’t like the way the bodeva humidity pack remove the smell but the other brand I heard works better. 
I try to “cure” for a week or two at least but in bags the buds are perfect for 2 months or so. i put in the freezer if holding longer. Or bury the totes in Mendocino lol. 
hope that helps I have done Hundreds of pounds that way. It always turns out better than wet trimming.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 3, 2020)

Joedank said:


> @DoubleAtotheRON .
> I always clip off big water leaves.
> hang dry in the largest pieces possible. until the stems on small buds snap.
> then clip the buds off the stick into big totes. The black ones with yellow lids from Home Depot. i place a hydrogomer in each bin ( cheap on amazon)
> ...


Cool. When I get out to the processing room. I’ll post a pic of where we dry. We do have 8 six lb capacity CureTubes we have used for the past 3 runs.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 3, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Cool. When I get out to the processing room. I’ll post a pic of where we dry. We do have 7 six lb capacity CureTubes we have used for the past 3 runs.


Baller!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 3, 2020)

@Joedank You see the tight wires on the ceiling?.. that’s where we hang. We turn the lights off, and use those LED spotlights to work with at the table. We cut a hole in the middle of the table for easy waste material disposal.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 3, 2020)

So.. after thinking about it, and knowing that we won't have any extra help on this little project, I think we are going to start Monday. Im going to fill line 1 up one day, line 2 the next, 3 the next, etc. I think that by the time we get to line 5, the other strains that may go 9-9 1/2 weeks will still be in the grow, and that will give us an opportunity by day 10ish of line 1 hanging, we can just do a line a day, fill the line back up until we finish up. I suppose that is one good thing about having a few different strains, is that they all won't finish at once. Thoughts?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 3, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Glad to hear your parents are at the Compound with you!


Yep! they are safer here than in a highly populated area like Phoenix. We have neighbors, but they are like a 1/4 mile away, and we can't see them. Im sure they're glad to be back for a few months, but im about to put their asses to work! LOL! Dad can't watch Nascar anyways.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 4, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Woof!... Man, what crazy times we're in. This crop is coming to a close, and my normal trim crew wants to work, but Im hesitant to have 3-4 people I rarely talk to come out and trim. I have another home on my property that my parents stay in during the summer. They have a winter home in AZ. They just arrived, and they are pretty active. They're over 65, and are on lockdown by County law, so they may need something to do... and that something to do may be trimming LOL! As you can see, this is going to be one of those "Eating an elephant one bite at a time"... it can be overwhelming during these uncertain times. SO!.. we are going to try dry trimming this round. I hear that you have more of a window to trim since dry hanging will "cure", and time is not so much of an essence compared to wet trimming and hanging, (IE), they can hang longer and not dry out so fast. If any of you dry trimmers have any advise, I'd sure have an open mind. We'll have 4 people available 24/7... I just need to think out the process I guess.


Yea, you dont have to get them bag ready trimmed to start the cure process. I hang whole plant for 14 days in 65f 60%rh and then take all water leaves off and snip the buds into jars. Burp the jars just like you would to do reg cure and either trim while curing or finish the cure, and trim completely dry.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Yea, you dont have to get them bag ready trimmed to start the cure process. I hang whole plant for 14 days in 65f 60%rh and then take all water leaves off and snip the buds into jars. Burp the jars just like you would to do reg cure and either trim while curing or finish the cure, and trim completely dry.


That's the plan brother!... we normally have shift crews, that way its not so monotonous. But this year is different as you know. ... we gotta keep everyone safe and healthy!


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 4, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> That's the plan brother!... we normally have shift crews, that way its not so monotonous. But this year is different as you know. ... we gotta keep everyone safe and healthy!


The ONLY reason i dont envy the size of your room, is the length of trim jail your tied to. I hope you breeze through everything quickly. None of those beautiful nugs deserve to die on stem!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> The ONLY reason i dont envy the size of your room, is the length of trim jail your tied to. I hope you breeze through everything quickly. None of those beautiful nugs deserve to die on stem!


Yeah... last round, Paige was kinda freaking out. We lost about 10% due to time.. Every time she would bring it up, I would just say "we're simply out of time".. and that's just how it goes.. we ran 121 last round with ALOT of lowers/secondaries.. this round we stripped things way down, and only ran 96, so I think this will be good enough for us to run through it smoothly. I think we sold lowers/secondaries to processors at 56 lbs.... they are already knocking on my door, and I really dont think we will have any fresh frozen for them this time. You can see from the top straight down to the soil, and everything looks like its going to make it dry bud. Even the secondaries are pretty damn dense... and Im ok with that.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 4, 2020)

Kosher Sorbet looks like it's going to be a breeze.. Early Lemon Berry is kinda hairy, and may be a bitch to trim. We're all on lockdown tho,... so. there's that.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 4, 2020)

Im looking to get some rozay sorbet right now. Where do you source your genetics?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Im looking to get some rozay sorbet right now. Where do you source your genetics?


The Koser is from DNA Genetics. Most of the others are Ethos. We're all clones right now, but the original seed source was GreyBeard.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 6, 2020)

*sigh*... welp.. here we go. Gonna get up bright and early at 11 am to start taking this bitch down. I’ll post pics as we eat this elephant. @Flatrate What are you doing tomorrow?.. @Renfro ?... guys????


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 6, 2020)

Bandit, rest assured I will there.....................................in spirit!

Seriously, you know I wish you the best. You grew one hell of a crop and should be very proud of it! Try to keep us updated when you can.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 6, 2020)

With the advise of many of you and some locals (that come from CO).. we are dry trimming this round. So, we took top colas from tray 1 today and hung them up. It took up 2 lines in the processing room. We plan to take 2 more strains tomorrow (top colas) and fill up 2 more hanging lines. Hoping that dry trimming will be an easier process.... and less messy. A friend of mine up in Tulsa has a GrowBroz dry trimmer he's going to let me borrow since he is in between harvests. There is no suction on the GB'z and he says it does 75% of the job, and you have to hand trim the rest by hand for the desired final result you want. Stay tuned!


----------



## themda (Apr 7, 2020)

beautiful...speechless. looking forward to the next one!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 7, 2020)

A couple of final shots before things get too ugly...


----------



## F80M4 (Apr 8, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey brother, how are you folks holding up?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2020)

Honestly boss, we've only put a couple of hours into this. We took the first tray top colas (pic above), and have the cure room at 63 degrees/60% RH. Tray 2 and 3 are just not ready yet, but Early Lemon Berry is very close! Like maybe Fri for a top cola take down on that strain. Orange Kush (middle tray 2) can prob go till next week. And the tall ladies in the back (Dosi Whoa!) can prob go another 10 days or so. Im am TOTALLY ok with this slow take down, as we are taking a break after this round. Due to COVID19, here's the plan. .. We're going to take our time and take the top colas, and dry them.. as they get dry enough (10-14 days) we will buck them off the stems and store them in the CureTubes. As the secondaries dense up (pic above in tray 1 left), we will let those go for another 2 weeks or so. As we stage this take down, we want everything dried and in the CureTubes. We will then rent a GreenBroz dry trimmer ($350 a day) and run everything at the same time. This should just take one day as we expect 20-25 lbs of finished product. I used to have a Twister T4, but it was pretty brutal on the buds. The GreenBroz 215 only spins at 20 RPM, and there is no suction at all. I've done a lot of research on this model, and it seems to be about as close to hand trimmed you can get. They say it does 75% of the work, and then you have to just do quality control with the random crows feet and whatnot. .....So... that's the plan.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 8, 2020)

I remember you saying the Twister T4 was rough, didn't you end up with 800 grams of K from 1 round?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> I remember you saying the Twister T4 was rough, didn't you end up with 800 grams of K from 1 round?


Yessir!.. we did. I've seen the GB in action, and it looks like it does a good job for sure. It can do 4-5 lbs per hour, and as it comes out the chute, we will have 4 people doing quality control, hand finish final trimming, etc.... my buddy up in Tulsa is going to be busy with his, but I can rent one up in OKC. If I like it, they will deduct the $350 rental off the sales price ($6300) if I want to buy it.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 8, 2020)

Sounds like a plan man. If you like it you might want to invest. Would probably makes things easier and faster.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2020)

*GREENBROZ... Not GrowBroz... sorry... and yeah, If I can find a trimmer I like, I'd defiantly buy another one.. that T4 tho... it's just too hard on the bud... turns it into a gemstone and does not follow the natural curves of the bud like the GB 215.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 8, 2020)

Not to jump off topic, but don't you have/use a cloner. KingClone or something like that? I may be in the market.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Not to jump off topic, but don't you have/use a cloner. KingClone or something like that? I may be in the market.


Oh yeah!.. I have 3 (36 spot) Clone Kings... they are the bomb! I've had 99% success rate with those without even trying too hard. Just make sure your water stays under 80 degrees (common mistake for people with bad success rates), set the PH at 6, add a bit of veg nutes if it makes you feel better, take your cuttings, cut the fan tips, make a 45 degree cut about 4 inches down, set it in, plug it in and forget about it for 10-12 days. You will then have roots about 3-4 inches long... no biggie if you let them go for longer, they'll just keep making roots... If you do it by the directions, you almost cannot fuck it up.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Flatrate (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks man, lately I've been thinking about making some changes and cloning has been on my mind alot.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 8, 2020)

One last question, in the area your cloners are at what are the room conditions?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Thanks man, lately I've been thinking about making some changes and cloning has been on my mind alot.


I can't recommend it enough!.. @Renfro was alot of help in this area. I've never had a crop field this even. I'm defiantly a fan now, and will not go back to seeds unless im hunting down another good strain.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> One last question, in the area your cloners are at what are the room conditions?


Well, right now they are in the cure room, so the temps are 63ish, 60% RH.. but!.. that's ok, it will keep the water temp good. In the cloners, they only need some indirect light.. if much at all. I have a T5 fixture set on half power, and about 4 ft above the cloners. If you have it in your house, you should be good. You might have to throw a few ice cubes in there every now and then as you pass by..... or just toss a frozen beer in there. LOL


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 8, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I can't recommend it enough!.. @Renfro was alot of help in this area. I've never had a crop field this even. I'm defiantly a fan now, and will not go back to seeds unless im hunting down another good strain.


This is exactly why I am thinking about it.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> This is exactly why I am thinking about it.


You won't regret it!... CloneKings are pretty cheap. Like $99 on Amazon. (IF you can get delivery these days)


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @Renfro was alot of help in this area.


TBH I just gave you the idea and reasoning behind it. After that you ran with it and did what I consider to be a fantastic job. It only gets better from here as you fine tune schedules and strains...


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 8, 2020)

Just ordered a CloneKing 36 site. Thanks Bandit you made it easy for me.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You won't regret it!... CloneKings are pretty cheap. Like $99 on Amazon. (IF you can get delivery these days)


Right? They are so cheap I am like why make your own anymore.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2020)

Renfro said:


> TBH I just gave you the idea and reasoning behind it. After that you ran with it and did what I consider to be a fantastic job. It only gets better from here as you fine tune schedules and strains...


Thank you sir!.. experience is what it's all about, and advise from people like yourself is what keeps growers learning!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Just ordered a CloneKing 36 site. Thanks Bandit you made it easy for me.


Meh... I'm a salesman by nature


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2020)

Oui!... @Renfro, what are your thoughts on this take down process I was talking about on the last page?... storing the bucked buds (untrimmed) in the CureTubes till everything is done (dry) at once?... then machine trimming all at once?.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thank you sir!.. experience is what it's all about, and advise from people like yourself is what keeps growers learning!


Through experience and online forums mostly I have learned what I know. I haven't bought into any books except a few copies of High Times back in the 80's. You find those people that really know some stuff and glean a nugget here or there... I think it's the best way to learn plus stay up to date on the latest trends and tech. Yeah trade shows are fun and freebies rock but they just wanna push stuff and most of it's garbage or you don't need it. You get on here and you see how real world problems are getting solved in the real world and talk to the people doing it.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Oui!... @Renfro, what are your thoughts on this take down process I was talking about on the last page?... storing the bucked buds (untrimmed) in the CureTubes till everything is done (dry) at once?... then machine trimming all at once?.


Well if it's laying on it's sides or gets compacted at all then the trimmer might have a hard time. With dry trimmers the right amount of moisture is key though, too dry and buds just break down but too wet and they jam up the works fast.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

I suppose if I had my druthers, lol, I would leave it hanging and keep the room RH% and temp at curing levels and buck it as I trim it.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Well if it's laying on it's sides or gets compacted at all then the trimmer might have a hard time. With dry trimmers the right amount of moisture is key though, too dry and buds just break down but too wet and they jam up the works fast.


I thought about that. Im just trying to figure out how to do this during these crazy times with the virus. I don't want my usual crowd out here till things simmer down a bit. I would burp and rotate those CureTubes every day to keep things from clumping up, while maintaining ~61% RH.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I thought about that. Im just trying to figure out how to do this during these crazy times with the virus. I don't want my usual crowd out here till things simmer down a bit. I would burp and rotate those CureTubes every day to keep things from clumping up, while maintaining ~61% RH.


Like I said, if I had my druthers, but yes these are trying times and compromises must be made.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2020)

I know we're in the zone with the conditions... I just went into the cure room to snap those pics of the cloners, and came back it the house. Paige was like "Did you roll around in the weed?".... I was literally in there for 30 seconds, and didn't go near the hanging section.


----------



## GBAUTO (Apr 8, 2020)

Damn, son!
I've got carpal tunnel syndrome just imagining all of the scissor work...

Bravo!


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I know we're in the zone with the conditions... I just went into the cure room to snap those pics of the cloners, and came back it the house. Paige was like "Did you roll around in the weed?".... I was literally in there for 30 seconds, and didn't go near the hanging section.


Just as long as it doesn't hang for two months and then have lost most it's punch.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 8, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I know we're in the zone with the conditions... I just went into the cure room to snap those pics of the cloners, and came back it the house. Paige was like "Did you roll around in the weed?".... I was literally in there for 30 seconds, and didn't go near the hanging section.


Hell yes!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Hell yes!


Hung it up Monday... Shit is LOUD!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Just as long as it doesn't hang for two months and then have lost most it's punch.


Problem is... I don't have that much hanging space to get ALL of the inventory at once. That's why I thought we would do the 5 hanging lines at 12-14 days, buck em off, CureTube them, hang another 5 lines for 12-14, and then run everything through the GreenBroz at once. I suppose I could use the grow room as a cure room on the last 25 or so plants, as we won't have anything going in there for a while.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Hung it up Monday... Shit is LOUD!


The only way I would imagine it is.

I love that smell of a room full. Goes right up through the nostril and touches the brain. This chick I dated swore she got high just from the smell. She didn't smoke, did some coke like a bawse tho lol. She was great, in every way but that, I couldn't handle her downs.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Problem is... I don't have that much hanging space to get ALL of the inventory at once. That's why I thought we would do the 5 hanging lines at 12-14 days, buck em off, CureTube them, hang another 5 lines for 12-14, and then run everything through the GreenBroz at once. I suppose I could use the grow room as a cure room on the last 25 or so plants, as we won't have anything going in there for a while.


Maybe string up more lines in the existing room? A second level perhaps? I dunno how it's setup, pages with full images don't ever really fully load on my connection.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2020)

Renfro said:


> The only way I would imagine it is.
> 
> I love that smell of a room full. Goes right up through the nostril and touches the brain. This chick I dated swore she got high just from the smell. She didn't smoke, did some coke like a bawse tho lol. She was great, in every way but that, I couldn't handle her downs.


I think I know her. Where's she from?


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 8, 2020)

Don't tell Miss Flatrate, I run my filter/fans a tad lower just so when I walk in the door from work in the morning, I love being greeted by a slight dank aroma. But if someone is coming by I turn the fans up and zero scent.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Maybe string up more lines in the existing room? A second level perhaps? I dunno how it's setup, pages with full images don't ever really fully load on my connection.


I thought about a second level, but then I'd have a hard time getting to line 1 upper.... meh.. I'll figure it out I suppose.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 8, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I think I know her. Where's she from?


Dude I almost spit beer on my pc monitor!


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I thought about a second level, but then I'd have a hard time getting to line 1 upper.... meh.. I'll figure it out I suppose.


Yeah you have to shuffle the stuff around, be walking over wires. What would be cool long term, is rolling racks that stuff could hang on two levels, maybe multiple adjustable levels. Then you could roll stuff around and easily get at batches. Thats kinda what I do with my drying room and the bread tray dollies, the stuff just doesn't hang.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Yeah you have to shuffle the stuff around, be walking over wires. What would be cool long term, is rolling racks that stuff could hang on two levels, maybe multiple adjustable levels. Then you could roll stuff around and easily get at batches. Thats kinda what I do with my drying room and the bread tray dollies, the stuff just doesn't hang.


Now you got me thinking .... I have a new Summer project! Haha!


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 8, 2020)

Do you have any bud pics of the Early Lemon Berry? Ive been eyeing that or just the lemon multipack from ethos. What did you think growing it?


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Now you got me thinking .... I have a new Summer project! Haha!


something else to do while on lockdown


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Do you have any bud pics of the Early Lemon Berry? Ive been eyeing that or just the lemon multipack from ethos. What did you think growing it?


Yessir!.. look at post #227, second pic. ELB is an easy strain to grow, I like it's structure. It can get quite hairy as you transition to flower, and even late flower. It's been a 9 week finisher, good dense top colas, secondaries need to cook for another week or 2 after taking the mains (but I do this with all strains). It's got a very distinctive smell..I get lost in my headphones while im feeding, but I def know when im in the ELB section. It's a very fruity nose. It likes the standard mid 6's PH and takes 800-1100 feed from start to finish like a champ with very little tip burn, and no breaks with plain PH'd water. Matter of fact, I never NOT fed all of these from clone to finish. I only had 1 plant (Kosher Sorbet from DNA Genetics) that burned back a few millimeters on some fan leaves, but everything else took it great.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 9, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> no breaks with plain PH'd water. Matter of fact, I never NOT fed all of these from clone to finish.




I told you they would love it!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 9, 2020)

Renfro said:


> View attachment 4528077
> 
> I told you they would love it!


Worked like a charm! Another great nugget of advise from this guy!^^^^^^


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 9, 2020)

Just in case my ladies have been out and about without my knowledge. 2020.. the year of difficult to find trimmers.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 10, 2020)

Thought you are suppose to wear a cowboy hat?

Was just thinking about the past. When I first moved down maybe there 2 weeks fresh out of Detroit, was walking out of a Circle K and this guy is walking in and I froze. He had the biggest fucking cowboy hat, starched jeans that looked hard to walk in and could stand in the corner of the room on their own. Man did he have a belt buckle the size of a hub cap, I thought he just beat Hulk Hogan for the title!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 11, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Thought you are suppose to wear a cowboy hat?
> 
> Was just thinking about the past. When I first moved down maybe there 2 weeks fresh out of Detroit, was walking out of a Circle K and this guy is walking in and I froze. He had the biggest fucking cowboy hat, starched jeans that looked hard to walk in and could stand in the corner of the room on their own. Man did he have a belt buckle the size of a hub cap, I thought he just beat Hulk Hogan for the title!


I do have a couple of cowboy hats, but i rarely wear them outside of The Compound. Mainly for mowing, yard work, etc. My mother in law gave me the weed hat this past Christmas, and it's really nice for keeping the lights out of my peripheral, yet doesn't get hung up in the net when watering because of the low, narrow brim. After a few hours under 18,000 watts, it can take a toll on your eyeballs. The Method7's are great too, best grow glasses I've used. Speaking of those kinds of people you described, you don't see too much of that anymore. Must have been a trend at the time. Now, you have to look twice to see if it's a man or a woman in L Town.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 11, 2020)

He was an older fella, maybe I should say classic.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 11, 2020)

Ok, one last question and I will stop mucking up your journal. Do you remember a mayor Cecil E. Powell, or his son Ty? I used to work for that crooked motherfucker.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 11, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Ok, one last question and I will stop mucking up your journal. Do you remember a mayor Cecil E. Powell, or his son Ty? I used to work for that crooked motherfucker.


Yessir.. I do. Ive met him numerous times. Where did you work for him?..or Ty should I say... I think Cecil is dead. .. as post whatever the fuck you want, I dont care.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 11, 2020)

This jackhole?


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 11, 2020)

When I first moved down there he had a little outfit on the corner of Lee and 52nd? I know it was on Lee, worked there for a month or two till I got into Chem Pac and then Goodyear for the rest of my time.

One thing that always bothered me was his hand shake, the way he did it and always made sure that you could see his initials stitched in his cuff.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 11, 2020)

Don't know that jackhole.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 11, 2020)

How about this Jackhole?


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 11, 2020)

Is that Ty?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 11, 2020)

Pappy's Corner? Ring a bell?


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 11, 2020)

Thats it! I smoked the briskets.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 11, 2020)

I think that's him.. he owns Pappy's at 52nd and Lee. He looks a bit weathered these days... prob too much meth.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 11, 2020)

The first jackhole pic if thats who I think it is was heavier than when I met him, the second jackhole pics looks like a cracked out version.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 11, 2020)

Yeah back in the day he was a good looking guy with a hot wife.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 11, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Yeah back in the day he was a good looking guy with a hot wife.


Well.... meth will do that to ya.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 11, 2020)

Hows the farm?..... and Mrs Flaterate?. You guys doing ok hold up like this? Mrs. Bandit is learning the drums.. and she likes them better when she's high. Thank god for headphones..... but, I did teach her in these trying times.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 11, 2020)

All in all Ty was always cool to me, his path his road! But yeah fucker looks hit!


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 11, 2020)

Farm is good. Not trying to correct you but it's Miss Flatrate, we've been together for almost 15 years, living together for 14 years, and things are still pretty hot! No marriage talk please. LOL, We are good and thanks for asking, I return to work on Monday night.

I always have wanted to play the drums, but never tried, maybe one day. I saw this a couple weeks ago and its worth the watch.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 11, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Farm is good. Not trying to correct you but it's Miss Flatrate, we've been together for almost 15 years, living together for 14 years, and things are still pretty hot! No marriage talk please. LOL, We are good and thanks for asking, I return to work on Monday night.
> 
> I always have wanted to play the drums, but never tried, maybe one day. I saw this a couple weeks ago and its worth the watch.


Ahh!.. I stand corrected! Miss Flatrate.! Good for you man!. Video is badass!.. Go Granny!.. I played in a band for about 10 years, lead guitar, but I always jumped on Danny's drums after practice. I thought it was fun. Years after we broke up, Danny went on to own Miller Pro Audio, he's done lights and sound for many great bands, and even done a setup for President George W B. He lives in a freaking 6000 sq ft home around here with a damn river running through it... LOL.. you can walk into the kitchen and see Koi below your feet. He's done well. Anywho.. I bought a set of drums about 10 years ago and started playing along with music just for fun.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 11, 2020)

Only audio I am familiar with is car audio. Another one from L Town, back in the day 2001-2003 easy there was a primer black Datsun running around with 4 12" L7's back by oh 4400 watts, his name was Vance. Usually had a large American flag hanging off a CB antenna?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 11, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Only audio I am familiar with is car audio. Another one from L Town, back in the day 2001-2003 easy there was a primer black Datsun running around with 4 12" L7's back by oh 4400 watts, his name was Vance. Usually had a large American flag hanging off a CB antenna?


Yep!.. I remember that dude! That's some funny shit man!.. lol!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 11, 2020)

Have a good night Buford!.. gonna go watch some TV and smoke a bowl. Cheers!


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 11, 2020)

Good night brother!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 13, 2020)

Got the top colas (Early Lemon Berry) off of tray 3 today (from left to right) so we are letting the secondaries cook for another week or 2. Tray 2, and the far end of 3 still need some time on the mains. We got time tho. Had a bout of Fungus Gnats this round.. never seen them before this round, hence the sticky traps. We got it under control, but I left them out just because. We rarely saw one flying around, but them sumbitches love the yellow sticky traps!. I found that if we sprayed neem oil on the top soil, and flushed the plants a bit, we would find dead larvae at the end of the tray. Took a while to break the cycle, but we have a plan for the next run to prevent this.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 13, 2020)

Looking good man.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 13, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Looking good man.


Thanks Hoss!.. just kinda bumping along on this one.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 14, 2020)

Secondary colas are starting to dense up.. about another few days on these Kosher Sorbets, and Banana Punch OG.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 19, 2020)

Well, we’re chipping away at it! All the Kosher is down on tray 1, secondaries of Banana Punch are close. Tray 2 has not been touched yet, but they are close as well as far as the top colas. Tray 3 up front are secondaries still cooking, and Dosi Whoa in the back there are prob about a week out.


----------



## F80M4 (Apr 19, 2020)

What's your dry weight so far bro


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 19, 2020)

F80M4 said:


> What's your dry weight so far bro


No idea, we still have stuff drying. But I’m estimating 23-25 lbs out of this round.


----------



## Buck5050 (Apr 20, 2020)

Looks outstanding as always. You all stay safe.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 20, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> Looks outstanding as always. You all stay safe.


Thanks bud!.. And you too!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 20, 2020)

Another day, another dent.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 20, 2020)

Almost there man!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 20, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Almost there man!


Getting close Hoss!... I see the light at the end of the tunnel. We need to get those 2 sections of secondaries, and the whole Dosi Whoa! In the back there.


----------



## GBAUTO (Apr 20, 2020)

Damn! I can't tell if I'm envious or not...that's a whole bunch of trimming.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 20, 2020)

GBAUTO said:


> Damn! I can't tell if I'm envious or not...that's a whole bunch of trimming.


After 4 runs like this, you start to get used to it. (Insert sarcasm here)


----------



## Buck5050 (Apr 20, 2020)

I would call that the downhill slide. The work you put in is apparent.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 20, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> I would call that the downhill slide. The work you put in is apparent.


Yes sir!, and thank you!, we have a good team here at The Compound!


----------



## Teag (Apr 20, 2020)

Probably just lock Flatrate in there and don't let him out until its done is the best option...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 20, 2020)

Teag said:


> Probably just lock Flatrate in there and don't let him out until its done is the best option...


I hear he's this best trimmer in the North!, Fingers like Edward SiccorHands.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 21, 2020)

Took another bite out of this elephant today, and got all the Dosi Whoa! down. We absolutely ran out of hanging space in the processing room. So, that tells me we have a bumper crop going this round!. And as it would happen to be that we are taking this down every day now, and almost done, we are going to finish the rest drying and curing in the grow since we don't have anything going in there immediately. Those plants will surely be ok in the dark for another 48 hours or so. Got the temp set at 63, and 59% RH, with a light fan going. We just need to get those secondaries down in the next couple of days.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 22, 2020)

Whew!.. everything is down and hanging!.. good progress today. Thanks everyone for tuning in on this 4th run from Compound HQ! I’ll post final weights and numbers as we get everything market ready!... smoke up!


----------



## Buck5050 (Apr 22, 2020)

Lights out!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 22, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> Lights out!


Giving my electric meter a break


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 22, 2020)

LOL... just noticed when we took the OKC (Orange Kush Cake)... this strain almost turned a very dark purple, almost black when we got it in different light to see it. Looking at in under Method7's, and 1.5 millions lumens of light is totally different than normal room light. We've been so busy, I don't even know what today is.

.


----------



## Norml56 (May 4, 2020)

That was a beautiful grow! I sometimes wish I had space like that so I could just grow once a year and be done.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 4, 2020)

Norml56 said:


> That was a beautiful grow! I sometimes wish I had space like that so I could just grow once a year and be done.


Thanks man!.. we just wrapped up bucking everything off, and put in the CureTubes. Picking up the GreenBroz trimmer tomorrow, and we’ll see the final yield by weeks end. I can already tell this is going to be a record for us. I’ll post numbers up ASAP!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 5, 2020)

8 Barrels full! .. these are 3 ft long, and 16 inches in diameter. Anyone want to guess final weight after the fine trimming?... I’ll send you a TShirt to the closest guess high or low.


----------



## Teag (May 5, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> 8 Barrels full! .. these are 3 ft long, and 16 inches in diameter. Anyone want to guess final weight after the fine trimming?... I’ll send you a TShirt to the closest guess high or low.


I don't want to guess but I want a t-shirt so...28 lbs?


----------



## Buck5050 (May 5, 2020)

30lbs


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 5, 2020)

Good guesses!. .. I was shooting for 25lbs, so you're giving me hope anyways! LOL!..We shall see in the next couple of days.


----------



## carlsbarn (May 6, 2020)

31 pounds 3 ounces and 17 grams. 


It's a beautiful baby girl! Break out the cigars.


----------



## CapollaLabs (May 6, 2020)

26lb


----------



## Okieslayer405 (May 6, 2020)

33.33


----------



## Tiflis (May 6, 2020)

32 lb


----------



## Father Fuzzy (May 6, 2020)

Great setup
I'll guess 35 lbs


----------



## Buck5050 (May 6, 2020)

@DoubleAtotheRON that free stuff impulse got the juices flowing...though I might have backed away if you were offering a free swift kick in the ass.


----------



## OSBuds (May 6, 2020)

36 LBS.


----------



## Grassizgreener (May 6, 2020)

32.5


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 6, 2020)

To be fair everyone, a full barrel is full when it is laid on it's side, and no bud can fall out. You gotta have some head room for cure air. If you shake them around while burping, and everything settles upright, the barrel is 2/3rd's from the top.


----------



## Bignutes (May 6, 2020)

How about 24.7 lbs


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 6, 2020)

Bignutes said:


> How about 24.7 lbs


Id be happy with that!.. that would put us at 118g per plant market ready, or 1.4lbs per light. Trim weight might come in at ~6-8 lbs.


----------



## Bignutes (May 7, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Id be happy with that!.. that would put us at 118g per plant market ready, or 1.4lbs per light. Trim weight might come in at ~6-8 lbs.


That would make me pretty happy too! What wattage are you running per light?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 7, 2020)

Bignutes said:


> That would make me pretty happy too! What wattage are you running per light?


We run 18 HLG 550 V2’s.. 1000w equivalent, but 485 true wall draw.


----------



## Bignutes (May 7, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We run 18 HLG 550 V2’s.. 1000w equivalent, but 485 true wall draw.


Mighty fine results there sir, my hats off to you.


----------



## F80M4 (May 7, 2020)

24lbs


----------



## Bignutes (May 7, 2020)

F80M4 said:


> 24lbs


Someone go ahead and price is right this guy at 23.99 lbs, lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 7, 2020)

Bignutes said:


> Mighty fine results there sir, my hats off to you.


Thank you sir!... we have 1 barrel final trimmed so we got an idea of where we will end up Some of you guys are veeeeerry close!


----------



## Grassizgreener (May 7, 2020)

How’s the greenbros trimmer working for you? Thinking of getting one for this season.. u think it takes too much off like most says about trim machines?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 7, 2020)

Fine I'll play. I'll guess over 30.

34#'s to be exact. That's my final answer, lol.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 7, 2020)

Grassizgreener said:


> How’s the greenbros trimmer working for you? Thinking of getting one for this season.. u think it takes too much off like most says about trim machines?


Honestly.. I like it. It's very gentle on the buds. It takes alot longer than a T4, (like 30 min) to run 1/2 lb, but it does do most of the leg work for you without chewing up your buds. What the company claims about 3-4 lbs per hour is bullshit. .. unless they are talking wet.. IDK. But it took about 5 hours to get .... wait, I almost gave it away LOL!.... any who.. it's a nice machine. Very quiet, you can hardly hear it running. Worth the money?... *sigh*... for $6300 bucks, this is a box, with a base plate, a rotating blade, a motor with 1 wiring harness to a switch. .. no, it's not worth the money for what it is. It IS worth the money for someone who runs alot of weed. The reason I say this is ... it's such a fucking simple machine. I really think that if I could order a base plate and a blade, I could build one for $800. But, it is what it is. Prob the best trimmer I have run. I wish they would have put an automated cycle switch to put it in reverse for you every minute or so. It has def saved us some labor time, but Goddamn! they are expensive.


----------



## Grassizgreener (May 7, 2020)

Would love to see some beginning and ending buds whenever u get the time, thx for the honest review.

not bad of a pull in 5hrs... I’m sure u exceeded ur expectations


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 7, 2020)

Grassizgreener said:


> Would love to see some beginning and ending buds whenever u get the time, thx for the honest review.
> 
> not bad of a pull in 5hrs... I’m sure u exceeded ur expectations


Thanks.. Yeah, I need to do that. We're about 5-6 days away from being fully done, and market ready. I didn't say how much we pulled in 5 hours, but!.. stay tuned! We still have a lot of work ahead of us! Team of 5 running tomorrow! Gonna try and be done by next Wed. We already have pre-orders sold!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 8, 2020)

Before and after.


----------



## Teag (May 8, 2020)

Do you do anything with the kief?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 8, 2020)

Teag said:


> Do you do anything with the kief?


We sell the keif and trim to processors.


----------



## themda (May 8, 2020)

I’m going to guess 1lb and hope everybody went over on their guesses


----------



## testology1980 (May 8, 2020)

Great journal!

What is the distance of the light boards from the plants?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 8, 2020)

testology1980 said:


> Great journal!
> 
> What is the distance of the light boards from the plants?


Just depends on what phase we are in. I start the clones out at 53 inches from the trays, and adjust accordingly as they grow to the lights.


----------



## WintersBones (May 8, 2020)

Wow great thread, amazing growing! Looks delicious. Are we still waiting for the final tally? Im gonna say 27.7lbs, why not.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 8, 2020)

WintersBones said:


> Wow great thread, amazing growing! Looks delicious. Are we still waiting for the final tally? Im gonna say 27.7lbs, why not.


Yep!.. got numbers on 1 of 5 strains... you guys are very close to our estimates! And thanks for following along!,. we are taking a small break after this and just do a small 24 experimental grow over the summer, but we'll be back in full swing come late Aug! Final numbers should be posted by Wed. or so.


----------



## testology1980 (May 9, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Just depends on what phase we are in. I start the clones out at 53 inches from the trays, and adjust accordingly as they grow to the lights.


Thanks, 
What is the minimum distance without heat burn?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 9, 2020)

testology1980 said:


> Thanks,
> What is the minimum distance without heat burn?


I don’t get any closer than ~14-16 inches away during flower.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 11, 2020)

Wrapping this up tomorrow guys!.. I'll have totals around this time tomorrow 5/12/20. Getting some marketing shit together. Whatcha think?

Orange Kush Cake on Tiffany Crystal


----------



## Father Fuzzy (May 11, 2020)

Nice photo makes me want to smoke it


----------



## Joedank (May 11, 2020)

27.3#


----------



## DankWilliamsSr (May 11, 2020)

32.5 lbs


----------



## Teag (May 12, 2020)

What kind of cleaner do you use on your trimming machine and other equipment?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 12, 2020)

Joedank said:


> 27.





Teag said:


> What kind of cleaner do you use on your trimming machine and other equipment?


A razor blade (lots of them), and 99% alcohol. We buy it by the gallon. Luckily we stocked up a while back, it’s hard to get right now.


----------



## Teag (May 12, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> A razor blade (lots of them), and 99% alcohol. We buy it by the gallon. Luckily we stocked up a while back, it’s hard to get right now.


I was cleaning my grinder and was thinking there must be a easier and cheaper way. I believe the answer is denatured alcohol which can be bought for about $13/gal. Denatured alcohol is like the alcohol you drink except its been poisoned to prevent consumption. It does require a good rinsing afterwards of course.

Found a video of a guy using Simple Green and denatured alcohol. Probably not a good idea to use simple green on anything that is going to touch the buds though.

edit: nevermind, he sprays simple green on everything.


----------



## Joedank (May 12, 2020)

So was it 27?


DoubleAtotheRON said:


> A razor blade (lots of them), and 99% alcohol. We buy it by the gallon. Luckily we stocked up a while back, it’s hard to get right now.


----------



## XtraGood (May 12, 2020)

33 & 1/3 lbs !


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 12, 2020)

FINAL WEIGHT TO BE ANNOUNCED IN 1 HOUR! I will also be posting labs a little later this evening .. We had one strain come in at an incredible 6.60 terps!! And remember guys, this is closest high or low!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 12, 2020)

FINAL WEIGHT!...26.7 lbs!! Shelf ready!... y’all figure out who won, I’m gonna have a celebratory bowl, and sit down for a min. I’ll post the labs shortly and a breakdown of stain averages per plant, and overall!!.. CONGRATS TO THE WINNER!!


----------



## Boatguy (May 12, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> FINAL WEIGHT!...26.7 lbs!! Shelf ready!... y’all figure out who won, I’m gonna have a celebratory bowl, and sit down for a min. I’ll post the labs shortly and a breakdown of stain averages per plant, and overall!!.. CONGRATS TO THE WINNER!!


You win. Nice haul!
With a short veg, under led... Pretty awesome


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 12, 2020)

@Joedank !!! YOU ARE THE WINNER! CONGRATS!!!.. You were within .6 of a lb!.... very close between you and Copalla... within .1 lb!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 12, 2020)

So, here's the breakdown and lab reports.
Banana Punch OG 124g avg per plant: total 2,237 grams
Kosher Sorbet 108.2g avg per plant: total 1,841 grams
Early Lemon Berry 140.76g avg per plant: total 2,956 grams
Orange Kush Cake 128.9 avg per plant: total 2,836 grams
Dosi Whoa! 127.2g ave per plant: total 2,291 grams
Total grams 12,161 for 26.786 lbs with 96 plants.
Total average plant : 126.677 grams


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 12, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> You win. Nice haul!
> With a short veg, under led... Pretty awesome


Thank you Sir!.. we're pretty proud of this round!.. best terpene profile we've seen so far, and better yield than the past 3 grows.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 18, 2020)

Product is hitting the shelves! We have a great clientele of repeat customers, and this round is going quick! I like to help them out by pre-shooting some bud, then upon delivery, I’ll send them promo shots with their logo for Social Media.


----------



## themda (May 18, 2020)

Top notch!


----------



## Bignutes (May 18, 2020)

Shheexxyy!


----------



## Bignutes (May 19, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yep!.. got numbers on 1 of 5 strains... you guys are very close to our estimates! And thanks for following along!,. we are taking a small break after this and just do a small 24 experimental grow over the summer, but we'll be back in full swing come late Aug! Final numbers should be posted by Wed. or so.


What is your experimental grow?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 20, 2020)

Bignutes said:


> What is your experimental grow?


We are going to run 24 plants (4 strains) and use different mediums and nutes for each strain. We’re going to do half in what we’ve been using, and the other half in a new medium with Jacks 321, and see if there is a noticeable difference in yield and cost to grow. We have been using Berger BM7 soil with Botanicare nutes in veg, and Tiger Bloom in flower with MammothP. That will be one half. The other will be Jolly Gardener C25 with Jacks, and no enzymes. We just want to see if it really makes a difference. It would sure cut down our costs if the Jacks and C25 produce the same results.


----------



## Bignutes (May 20, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We are going to run 24 plants (4 strains) and use different mediums and nutes for each strain. We’re going to do half in what we’ve been using, and the other half in a new medium with Jacks 321, and see if there is a noticeable difference in yield and cost to grow. We have been using Berger BM7 soil with Botanicare nutes in veg, and Tiger Bloom in flower with MammothP. That will be one half. The other will be Jolly Gardener C25 with Jacks, and no enzymes. We just want to see if it really makes a difference. It would sure cut down our costs if the Jacks and C25 produce the same results.


I like a good experiment, I'm trying to do something similar. Keep us posted how it turns out.


----------



## Teag (May 20, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We are going to run 24 plants (4 strains) and use different mediums and nutes for each strain. We’re going to do half in what we’ve been using, and the other half in a new medium with Jacks 321, and see if there is a noticeable difference in yield and cost to grow. We have been using Berger BM7 soil with Botanicare nutes in veg, and Tiger Bloom in flower with MammothP. That will be one half. The other will be Jolly Gardener C25 with Jacks, and no enzymes. We just want to see if it really makes a difference. It would sure cut down our costs if the Jacks and C25 produce the same results.


Hmm. I thought you were growing in coco coir. I'm not sure if the part A everyone uses is best for you since its more(?) for hydroponics. Might give Jacks a call and they might recommend something more specific for your water, setup, etc. I'm guessing the normal part A will work great, but it might be worth it to see what an expert has to say. They will probably try and sell you more products than you need like any good salesman though.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 21, 2020)

Bignutes said:


> I like a good experiment, I'm trying to do something similar. Keep us posted how it turns out.


Will do brother!


----------



## Keesje (Jul 11, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Honestly boss, we've only put a couple of hours into this. We took the first tray top colas (pic above), and have the cure room at 63 degrees/60% RH. Tray 2 and 3 are just not ready yet, but Early Lemon Berry is very close! Like maybe Fri for a top cola take down on that strain. Orange Kush (middle tray 2) can prob go till next week. And the tall ladies in the back (Dosi Whoa!) can prob go another 10 days or so. Im am TOTALLY ok with this slow take down, as we are taking a break after this round. Due to COVID19, here's the plan. .. We're going to take our time and take the top colas, and dry them.. as they get dry enough (10-14 days) we will buck them off the stems and store them in the CureTubes. As the secondaries dense up (pic above in tray 1 left), we will let those go for another 2 weeks or so. As we stage this take down, we want everything dried and in the CureTubes. We will then rent a GreenBroz dry trimmer ($350 a day) and run everything at the same time. This should just take one day as we expect 20-25 lbs of finished product. I used to have a Twister T4, but it was pretty brutal on the buds. The GreenBroz 215 only spins at 20 RPM, and there is no suction at all. I've done a lot of research on this model, and it seems to be about as close to hand trimmed you can get. They say it does 75% of the work, and then you have to just do quality control with the random crows feet and whatnot. .....So... that's the plan.


I use the search button to look for your GreenBroz review.
You said somehwere that you would use a microscope to check on the buds.
Looking back at your experience, what is your opinion on the quality of the buds after using the GreenBroz?


----------



## Stipulus (Jul 11, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Woof!... Man, what crazy times we're in. This crop is coming to a close, and my normal trim crew wants to work, but Im hesitant to have 3-4 people I rarely talk to come out and trim. I have another home on my property that my parents stay in during the summer. They have a winter home in AZ. They just arrived, and they are pretty active. They're over 65, and are on lockdown by County law, so they may need something to do... and that something to do may be trimming LOL! As you can see, this is going to be one of those "Eating an elephant one bite at a time"... it can be overwhelming during these uncertain times. SO!.. we are going to try dry trimming this round. I hear that you have more of a window to trim since dry hanging will "cure", and time is not so much of an essence compared to wet trimming and hanging, (IE), they can hang longer and not dry out so fast. If any of you dry trimmers have any advise, I'd sure have an open mind. We'll have 4 people available 24/7... I just need to think out the process I guess.


Dry trimming sucks arse....sorry but it does


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 11, 2020)

Keesje said:


> I use the search button to look for your GreenBroz review.
> You said somehwere that you would use a microscope to check on the buds.
> Looking back at your experience, what is your opinion on the quality of the buds after using the GreenBroz?


Well, nothing beats a hand trim, but doing 27 lbs is not a task we can do without the GreenBroz to do at least 70% of the work. We finish by hand tho. The good thing about it is that it only turns at 20 rpm with no suction, so it’s much more gentle on the buds compared to something like a T4. Looking at the finished buds under the scope, the trichs are not perfect, but as close to hand trimmed as you can get by any other machine I’ve seen. We had rented that one for the last round, and we’ve decided to just buy one. If there is a better one on the market, I’d sure like to see it. Wished they weren’t so damn expensive.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 11, 2020)

Stipulus said:


> Dry trimming sucks arse....sorry but it does


All trimming sucks!


----------



## Keesje (Jul 11, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Wished they weren’t so damn expensive.


The price is outrageous, indeed.

Sounds crazy, but did you ever try The Trimbag.
Please don't hit me!
A guy I know uses it and his buds look great.
It sounds to simplistic, I know


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 11, 2020)

Keesje said:


> The price is outrageous, indeed.
> 
> Sounds crazy, but did you ever try The Trimbag.
> Please don't hit me!
> ...


Hear of it, studied it, and it’s just not practical for this scale. If I was doing a personal grow, I’d prob just hand trim all of it. Personal grow limit here is 6 plants per person, per household. So if you have 4 people in a home, you can have 24 plants.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 11, 2020)

Commercial grow is unlimited


----------



## Flatrate (Jul 11, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> All trimming sucks!


Amen brother!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 11, 2020)

A little update on the Summer experiment... I only ran 1 tray for fear of it getting too hot in there. After adding CO2 and sealing up the intake/exhaust, i have found that I can not only run 2 rows, but maybe all 3 for a full run during summer. I guess my dumb ass could turn row 3 on to see how the temps do. I had to turn my AC up to 83 degrees to get the room up to 86. The Spartan is doing a great job of controlling the environment. What I did to experiment, was to change soil medium to C25, add CO2, and cut out Mammoth P to see how the yields come in compared to last run with the same strains (cloned them)... Everything seems to be clicking along, on day 24 of flower currently.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jul 11, 2020)

Not a bad run to say the least. How long has the mid-row of lighting been on and angled in?


----------



## Stipulus (Jul 11, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> All trimming sucks!


True that bro, finally I found a journal of a worthy grow! Do you think that the defoliation you did has affected your yield? I find that if I pull the shade leaves off really big colas I have had a increased rate of Botryitis(bud rot). So now I just cut the leaves in half and hey presto...ive had no bud rot at all!!! Puling leaves off big colas leaves scars, and they dont heal inbetween massive buds as its moist and there is no airflow. You should try it, makes for easier trimming as well. Do not cut the petiol mind you as it will die, just the fingers. Once again, bloody great thread! If only I could post one, but its kind of illegal where I am.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 11, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> Not a bad run to say the least. How long has the mid-row of lighting been on and angled in?


Id say since halfway through veg.... yeah, I know that's gonna fuck my numbers up LOL!.. But, I had to test if the room could stand 2 rows running in summer, and I didn't want to waste it on the tray.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 11, 2020)

Stipulus said:


> True that bro, finally I found a journal of a worthy grow! Do you think that the defoliation you did has affected your yield? I find that if I pull the shade leaves off really big colas I have had a increased rate of Botryitis(bud rot). So now I just cut the leaves in half and hey presto...ive had no bud rot at all!!! Puling leaves off big colas leaves scars, and they dont heal inbetween massive buds as its moist and there is no airflow. You should try it, makes for easier trimming as well. Do not cut the petiol mind you as it will die, just the fingers. Once again, bloody great thread! If only I could post one, but its kind of illegal where I am.


Thank you sir!.. and yes, we have defoliated the last grow (this journal), and it turned out well. We did not see any bud rot at all after heavy defoil in late flower. We did have pretty good control of the RH tho. This room has wicked air circulation, and we have only seen bud rot (slight) on a couple of plants last year, but it was very isolated, and we tossed those buds. We try to quality control as much as possible by inspecting the top colas in between the buds before we send them out to market. No complaints or issue so far... and believe me, they will tell you! As far as defoil affecting the yield?... I'd say not, but who knows. Id have to do a control and not defoil it at all and see what happens.


----------



## pulpoinspace (Jul 11, 2020)

just scrolled thru the whole thread. best thread on roll it up. inspiring stuff man!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 12, 2020)

pulpoinspace said:


> just scrolled thru the whole thread. best thread on roll it up. inspiring stuff man!


Thank you!, we appreciate it!.. we’ve learned a lot from RIU , and even met an inspiring member on a recent trip.. still love this group of great people who will share good knowledge with others. I suppose that’s why we’re here!


----------



## Keesje (Jul 12, 2020)

@DoubleAtotheRON 
Your last run you had 27 lbs (if I am correct)
How long did it take to trim that with the GreenBroz?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 12, 2020)

Keesje said:


> @DoubleAtotheRON
> Your last run you had 27 lbs (if I am correct)
> How long did it take to trim that with the GreenBroz?


Wished I would have counted the runs through the machine, but I’d guess about 65-75 runs for the ~27 lbs. And it took a hard 5 days running 8 hours a day to run it all, counting cleaning between runs, which took about 6-7 minutes to clean it.


----------



## Stipulus (Jul 12, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thank you sir!.. and yes, we have defoliated the last grow (this journal), and it turned out well. We did not see any bud rot at all after heavy defoil in late flower. We did have pretty good control of the RH tho. This room has wicked air circulation, and we have only seen bud rot (slight) on a couple of plants last year, but it was very isolated, and we tossed those buds. We try to quality control as much as possible by inspecting the top colas in between the buds before we send them out to market. No complaints or issue so far... and believe me, they will tell you! As far as defoil affecting the yield?... I'd say not, but who knows. Id have to do a control and not defoil it at all and see what happens.


Thats great, I had bud rot on 15% humidity with a fan blowing pretty much directly on the flowers. They were so wide that I think the scars from defoliating got infected with bud rot. I snip the leaves in half now and havnt had a problem. Best thread on this whole site mate, well done.


----------



## Teag (Jul 12, 2020)

Stipulus said:


> Thats great, I had bud rot on 15% humidity with a fan blowing pretty much directly on the flowers. They were so wide that I think the scars from defoliating got infected with bud rot. I snip the leaves in half now and havnt had a problem. Best thread on this whole site mate, well done.


 15% humidity? I wouldn't have even thought bud rot was possible at that humidity.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 12, 2020)

Stipulus said:


> Thats great, I had bud rot on 15% humidity with a fan blowing pretty much directly on the flowers. They were so wide that I think the scars from defoliating got infected with bud rot. I snip the leaves in half now and havnt had a problem. Best thread on this whole site mate, well done.


Thank you!.. I didn’t think bud rot could even survive at anything below ~40%? I suppose if the buds got so dense that airflow was impossible it could happen... I don’t know.


----------



## Stipulus (Jul 12, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thank you!.. I didn’t think bud rot could even survive at anything below ~40%? I suppose if the buds got so dense that airflow was impossible it could happen... I don’t know.


Yep, ive had a few mates who got rot from huge colas...who had their humidity very low. Its like white peoples problems!


----------



## Stipulus (Jul 12, 2020)

Teag said:


> 15% humidity? I wouldn't have even thought bud rot was possible at that humidity.


It is for sure, when you have colas the size of coke bottles. No air gets in, plus if you rip shade leaves off which damages the stem it can definitely happen....I know, I had really low humidity and. fan directly on them twice and it happened. Was Garlic Cheese, grows into monster tops and are unusually moist compared to other strains.


----------



## Stipulus (Jul 12, 2020)

Check it, this is allegedly super critical. I bought these beans from Seedmans, I bought two and they both came out remarkably different. This one has a Christmas tree kind of Sativa look to it. But grows to a monster!! IM 6" 5 with hands the size of dinner plates and this baby has two more weeks left, notice I have cut the leaves in half. Now I think with something this big it is impossible to keep the moisture level down in the middle. Its got a really nice menthol/spicy smell to it. Dense as fuck.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 12, 2020)

Maybe the problem was just strain specific?


----------



## Stipulus (Jul 12, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Maybe the problem was just strain specific?


Maybe, I just reckon when they get to a certain size that its impossible to get airflow to the areas between massive buds..its like the downfall of perfection!


----------



## Keesje (Jul 12, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Wished I would have counted the runs through the machine, but I’d guess about 65-75 runs for the ~27 lbs. And it took a hard 5 days running 8 hours a day to run it all, counting cleaning between runs, which took about 6-7 minutes to clean it.


Did you ever try out the Twister or a Centurion or any of these type of trimmers with the horizontal tubes?


----------



## Keesje (Jul 13, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Wished I would have counted the runs through the machine, but I’d guess about 65-75 runs for the ~27 lbs. And it took a hard 5 days running 8 hours a day to run it all, counting cleaning between runs, which took about 6-7 minutes to clean it.


Did you do it all by yourself? Or did you have people helping you out?
I ask because it looks like the most work is filling it up, cleaning and turning the switch from forward to backward every minute.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 13, 2020)

Keesje said:


> Did you do it all by yourself? Or did you have people helping you out?
> I ask because it looks like the most work is filling it up, cleaning and turning the switch from forward to backward every minute.


We used to own a T4, it was fast, but brutal on the buds. Turned them into a gemstone. On the GreenBroz, I was the only one operating the machine, and then a crew of 4-5 would be at the table hand finishing as I dumped each load. We have an 8 ft table with a hole cut in it. As they would finish, they just threw the finished buds into the hole, which had a catch barrel under it.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks for the shirt my man!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 13, 2020)

@Joedank Lookin' good brother! and thanks for sporting our name in your great State! Good looking grow you have going on there!


----------



## oill (Jul 14, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Took some great advise from @Renfro to back build our genetics from Ethos. We liked the OKC (Orange Kush Cake) Early Lemon Berry, Dosi Whoa!, and a couple of others from Blimberg, Seedsman, etc. .. Strawberry Banana Grape was shit.. ditching that one this round. Got the room cleared, soil warming up in the processing room, and bleached everything down. Transplanting these clones in the morning... or afternoon, whenever I wake up. We have definitely learned alot over the past 3 runs, and this time, we want to do a more scrog approach. I really fucked up this round by not setting the net low enough. But, I didn't know how these Ethos genetics were going to stretch. We know now. Hopefully, this round will be easier on us come harvest time.... alright, here we go!View attachment 4451225View attachment 4451228View attachment 4451229View attachment 4451228


This is a sick setup


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 14, 2020)

oill said:


> This is a sick setup


Thanks brother!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 14, 2020)

New strains being introduced.. Ethos Grape Diamonds and 10th Planet. Good choice of mothers here. 10th Planet looks to be producing more lowers tho.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 14, 2020)

And back building the Orange Kush Cake...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 16, 2020)

Week 4 done. Most are starting to stack nicely. Currently feeding at 1200ppm, and they’re drinking every 72 hours. So, that’s good.


----------



## Boatguy (Jul 16, 2020)

Your canopy management is on point. Nice even playing field!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 16, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Your canopy management is on point. Nice even playing field!


Thanks man!.. lots of training!


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 16, 2020)

Very envious. I'm learning the hard way atm hahaha.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 16, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> Very envious. I'm learning the hard way atm hahaha.


Been there. Lots of good info on this forum tho with very knowledgeable people!.. I just did a shit load of reading and taking great advise.


----------



## Cococola36 (Jul 17, 2020)

@DoubleAtotheRON whats going on man, old school riu (led pioneer when the tech was so new lol) here after a longgg hiatus...amazing thread and great large scale grow hats off to you! I seen you mentioned you are using Hlg 550 v2 is it the Rspec version? I can't tell if there are red diodes in the pics. I know they have full spectrum eco with out reds so was just curious since your run has done so well.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 17, 2020)

Cococola36 said:


> @DoubleAtotheRON whats going on man, old school riu (led pioneer when the tech was so new lol) here after a longgg hiatus...amazing thread and great large scale grow hats off to you! I seen you mentioned you are using Hlg 550 v2 is it the Rspec version? I can't tell if there are red diodes in the pics. I know they have full spectrum eco with out reds so was just curious since your run has done so well.


Thanks man!.. the Rspecs came out about 10 months after I bought these 550V2’s. Bad timing, but we have had good luck with them so far. I’m afraid they are going to last longer than my tech OCD mentality will allow. ... but we shall see.


----------



## Cococola36 (Jul 17, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks man!.. the Rspecs came out about 10 months after I bought these 550V2’s. Bad timing, but we have had good luck with them so far. I’m afraid they are going to last longer than my tech OCD mentality will allow. ... but we shall see.


I'm very impressed either way, was very curious as I know someone who has the rspec and they are pullin around the same 1.4 to 1.5 gpw. So Hlg is doing something right with or without the added reds. I have my eye on the new Hlg 650r but might not need them after scrolling through this thread haha. Keep to what works man, I was def well known on here and ragged on (for good reason!) for buying so many different led etc lights grow after grow and settled on 860 watt cmh at the time prob 5 years back now geez. But very glad to how far led has come! Keep up the great work


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 17, 2020)

Cococola36 said:


> I'm very impressed either way, was very curious as I know someone who has the rspec and they are pullin around the same 1.4 to 1.5 gpw. So Hlg is doing something right with or without the added reds. I have my eye on the new Hlg 650r but might not need them after scrolling through this thread haha. Keep to what works man, I was def well known on here and ragged on (for good reason!) for buying so many different led etc lights grow after grow and settled on 860 watt cmh at the time prob 5 years back now geez. But very glad to how far led has come! Keep up the great work


Thank you sir!.. I believe we are at a very pivotal point in technology with LED’s. I think the chips are the same Samsung 301b’s that are in the Rspec, but without the handful of reds. These are 3000k spectrum, good from seed/clone to harvest.


----------



## Cococola36 (Jul 17, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thank you sir!.. I believe we are at a very pivotal point in technology with LED’s. I think the chips are the same Samsung 301b’s that are in the Rspec, but without the handful of reds. These are 3000k spectrum, good from seed/clone to harvest.


Hard to beat the Samsung 301b quantum boards for the price / efficiency it seems. Good luck with the rest of your current grow! I'll be around and start a thread when I get everything in order its been years so taking my time to get things in order. Much smaller scale haha Iooking to do a 6x12 or 5x15 area. Got my eye on those Botanicare tables you got there as well. Was good food for thought in this thread


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 18, 2020)

Cococola36 said:


> Hard to beat the Samsung 301b quantum boards for the price / efficiency it seems. Good luck with the rest of your current grow! I'll be around and start a thread when I get everything in order its been years so taking my time to get things in order. Much smaller scale haha Iooking to do a 6x12 or 5x15 area. Got my eye on those Botanicare tables you got there as well. Was good food for thought in this thread


Thanks for following along brother!.. this is just a summer experiment, but we will be in full swing come Sept. with the full room running again. Don’t get me wrong,I’ve enjoyed the break with just 28 plants, but I’m ready to see the room full again.


----------



## 2com (Jul 23, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ...but I’m ready to see the room full again.


So are we, haha.


----------



## F80M4 (Jul 24, 2020)

Let's gooooo bro!!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 24, 2020)

Starting week 6 today. Posted another thread about CO2 tapering and temps. I’m not super educated or experienced with it at all. Been running 1200ppm since the flip, and just brought it down to 1100. Pardon the janky Mylar, Im going to have the whole room done when I get this cleared out. I didn't want to spray any adhesive with plants in there.


----------



## F80M4 (Jul 25, 2020)

Can I say..... Beautiful


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 25, 2020)

F80M4 said:


> Can I say..... Beautiful


Thank you!.. we appreciate it!


----------



## F80M4 (Jul 25, 2020)

What are u turning over per light?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 26, 2020)

F80M4 said:


> What are u turning over per light?


Go back on this thread to see results from grow 4. This last part of the thread is just a 1/3 capacity experiment over the summer. We only have 28 plants running for the experiment after grow 4 was done a couple of months ago. Usually run 96-98 plants.


----------



## Keesje (Jul 31, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks man!, the dehueys are 4000 sq ft each rated. They run 24/7 and drain into the sink.


Did you never consider to reuse this water?
It is like osmosis water.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 31, 2020)

Keesje said:


> Did you never consider to reuse this water?
> It is like osmosis water.


Nah.. it’d be pointless. On a full room, we run through 100-135 gallons a day, and it just wouldn’t be worth the effort. And that’s a drop in the bucket compared to what I go through during the Summer to keep the lawn green. We pump out 22 gallons a minute for about 12 hours every day. So roughly 16,000 gallons a day for the household and grow.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jul 31, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> 16,000 gallons a day for the household and grow


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 31, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


>


Sounds like a lot eh?... it don’t rain much during the Summers here, that’s why we gotta keep tower sprinklers running most of the time.I could let the grass die, but I like the view when it’s all green. I have 12 acres, but I really only finely groom about 7.


----------



## Keesje (Jul 31, 2020)

If you spend that much water, it will mean that also that amount of water will evaporate through the leaves.
When you're gonna use the CO2, you will have to have a sealed room.
Then you need large dehumidifiers, and they will just suck out as much water out of the air as you will give to your plants.
So then you can reuse the water from the dehumidifier.

When I ran a kind of an ac, I almost stopped using tapwater. 
It was the same water over and over again.


----------



## RadicalRoss (Jul 31, 2020)

Enjoyed following the progress of your larger grow and your smaller experimental! I think you're a little out of my neck of the woods, but maybe when I'm around the City I'll run past some of your bud. 

Did you end up with any to sell to the people who make concentrate out of it? That's been my jam recently.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jul 31, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Sounds like a lot eh?... it don’t rain much during the Summers here, that’s why we gotta keep tower sprinklers running most of the time.I could let the grass die, but I like the view when it’s all green. I have 12 acres, but I really only finely groom about 7.


I was born and raised in a place where we don't waste water. They have regulations on watering your lawn or washing your car. But, I realize that this is a locale issue. If you have mountains full of snow or it rains and rivers run all the time, I could understand using as much as you see fit.

It was more of a culture shock. It brought back a memory of a story I heard about the county officials harassing a guy for installing 10,000 gallon tank on his 10 acre property because they wanted him to only put a 2500. He had a home and wanted to do a little farming. I think he was able to keep it for fire fighting purposes in the end. But, if he wouldn't of fought back he would be stuck with that 2500.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 31, 2020)

RadicalRoss said:


> Enjoyed following the progress of your larger grow and your smaller experimental! I think you're a little out of my neck of the woods, but maybe when I'm around the City I'll run past some of your bud.
> 
> Did you end up with any to sell to the people who make concentrate out of it? That's been my jam recently.


Yep!.. we have some products by SoloS Extracts, Sirius Research Labs, and High Class Honey.. not sure where they ended up tho.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 31, 2020)

Keesje said:


> If you spend that much water, it will mean that also that amount of water will evaporate through the leaves.
> When you're gonna use the CO2, you will have to have a sealed room.
> Then you need large dehumidifiers, and they will just suck out as much water out of the air as you will give to your plants.
> So then you can reuse the water from the dehumidifier.
> ...


Why tho? I mean it's practically free water.. I use as much as I want.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 31, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> I was born and raised in a place where we don't waste water. They have regulations on watering your lawn or washing your car. But, I realize that this is a locale issue. If you have mountains full of snow or it rains and rivers run all the time, I could understand using as much as you see fit.
> 
> It was more of a culture shock. It brought back a memory of a story I heard about the county officials harassing a guy for installing 10,000 gallon tank on his 10 acre property because they wanted him to only put a 2500. He had a home and wanted to do a little farming. I think he was able to keep it for fire fighting purposes in the end. But, if he wouldn't of fought back he would be stuck with that 2500.


We had drilled a well about 5 years ago. We sit on top of an underground aquifer. We hit water at 70 ft. and drilled down to the bottom of the auqifer at 220 ft. We set the pump about 30 ft off the bottom. This aquifer is hundreds of miles wide, and that deep. The company that drilled it said that we could run this 24/7 and our grandkids grandkids would never run out of water. This aquifer is fed from the Rocky Mountains in CO, and takes about 7 years to get here, but its a continual cycle. So, I don't feel bad about using all I can. We did the math on what it costs to pump out 16,000 or so gallons, and it's about $4.


----------



## Keesje (Jul 31, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Why tho? I mean it's practically free water.. I use as much as I want.


If it is free, then it is different.
Does it always have the same pH and EC?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 31, 2020)

Keesje said:


> If it is free, then it is different.
> Does it always have the same pH and EC?


It fluctuates, but ever so slightly from grow to grow. Like .1-.3 on PH and ~25ppm. It's 325ppm out of the ground, so not much to worry about.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 31, 2020)

Starting week 7.. and all is well. I figured out that I had a K toxicity, and after flushing, they look a lot better, and are drinking better at 72 hours or so in the 7 gallon pots. The old growth is not going to come around, but that's what happens when you make a mistake. Back on track tho. Starting to back off the temps and CO2 to 79 degrees and 900 ppm CO2, and 47% RH.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 1, 2020)

Amazing grow hope all is well god bless got high read thru whole thread


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 1, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Amazing grow hope all is well god bless got high read thru whole thread


Thanks man!, and thank you for following along!.. The Fall run is going to be epic!.. stay tuned!


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 1, 2020)

I’m on my second legal grow here in co and I’m running led as well chilled x6 I was going to get those hlg’s badass results I’m still learning everyday always good to soak up some game experience is best teacher but soaking up knowledge and applying u can bridge the gap sooner either way where blessed to be able to grow legally is how I feel no more looking over shoulder being sketched out but I will say that was fun in my younger years  what did u find your optimal temp and humidity to be in veg then in flower I try to keep my vpd on point as much as possible I run 86 temp leaf temp around 84.5 and humidity 65 I’m switching to flower toma and I really hope all goes well is thier an validity to this leave light of for 24 hoursbefore switching to 12/12 or not worth it?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 2, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> I’m on my second legal grow here in co and I’m running led as well chilled x6 I was going to get those hlg’s badass results I’m still learning everyday always good to soak up some game experience is best teacher but soaking up knowledge and applying u can bridge the gap sooner either way where blessed to be able to grow legally is how I feel no more looking over shoulder being sketched out but I will say that was fun in my younger years  what did u find your optimal temp and humidity to be in veg then in flower I try to keep my vpd on point as much as possible I run 86 temp leaf temp around 84.5 and humidity 65 I’m switching to flower toma and I really hope all goes well is thier an validity to this leave light of for 24 hoursbefore switching to 12/12 or not worth it?


I try to follow VPD as much as possible during veg. You gotta venture off of that as you get further and further into flower. Those RH readings are just too high for mid to late flower. You run a risk of mold and PM. Since we just started using CO2, we have kept the room at 86 until week 7 (now), and Im starting to back off the PPM of CO2 and dropping the temps every few days. to mimic Fall. Prob crash the temps during mid week 8. As far as the flip?.. I really dont think it matters if you leave the light off for 24 hours or not. I just pick my day and flip the timer.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 2, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I try to follow VPD as much as possible during veg. You gotta venture off of that as you get further and further into flower. Those RH readings are just too high for mid to late flower. You run a risk of mold and PM. Since we just started using CO2, we have kept the room at 86 until week 7 (now), and Im starting to back off the PPM of CO2 and dropping the temps every few days. to mimic Fall. Prob crash the temps during mid week 8. As far as the flip?.. I really dont think it matters if you leave the light off for 24 hours or not. I just pick my day and flip the timer.


Thanks man and I’m doing same minus co2 machine using exhale just in a 4x4 what the hell yeah 86 room temp seams to be perfect for mine as well and lights off I stay at like 57 humidity but even that scares me but I try to follow vpd like life depends on it just want plants to be happy and produce


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks for the response happy growing


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 2, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Thanks for the response happy growing


No prob!.. you too!


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 3, 2020)

Damn I didn’t expect to find a better thread than Renfros 40 pounder but these might be the best 23 pages on RIU. Pumped for round 5.

A while back I saw a guy on here comment that OK was the place to be right now for growing commercially. Is that true and what is the reason for being so?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 3, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Damn I didn’t expect to find a better thread than Renfros 40 pounder but these might be the best 23 pages on RIU. Pumped for round 5.
> 
> A while back I saw a guy on here comment that OK was the place to be right now for growing commercially. Is that true and what is the reason for being so?


 Well, Renfro has got about 28 years more experience than me, and I’ve def learned a lot from him. If it weren’t for him, I’d be in some bad shape. Very smart grower!.. As far Oklahoma?... if you got in early, like 2018, you were golden. But there are so many growers now that if you don’t have a brand established, it’s gonna be tough. We’re seeing places close up due to the saturation.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 3, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well, Renfro has got about 28 years more experience than me, and I’ve def learned a lot from him. If it weren’t for him, I’d be in some bad shape. Very smart grower!.. As far Oklahoma?... if you got in early, like 2018, you were golden. But there are so many growers now that if you don’t have a brand established, it’s gonna be tough. We’re seeing places close up due to the saturation.


Oh yeah not a slight against him by any means, he’s helped me out a few times. I’ve just never seen a grow this pretty. So were you already based in OK or did you move there to get in on the medical? And this is going to sound stupid, but I kept thinking about a tornado coming and leveling that beautiful room lol. I know they are pretty rampant out there


----------



## RadicalRoss (Aug 3, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Oh yeah not a slight against him by any means, he’s helped me out a few times. I’ve just never seen a grow this pretty. So were you already based in OK or did you move there to get in on the medical? And this is going to sound stupid, but I kept thinking about a tornado coming and leveling that beautiful room lol. I know they are pretty rampant out there


Common misconception. I've lived in OK all my life except a stint in the Marines, and I've never been personally impacted by a tornado. It does happen and it is more common than it is in other parts of the country, but it's still exceedingly rare that they do much damage to people's stuff.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 3, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Oh yeah not a slight against him by any means, he’s helped me out a few times. I’ve just never seen a grow this pretty. So were you already based in OK or did you move there to get in on the medical? And this is going to sound stupid, but I kept thinking about a tornado coming and leveling that beautiful room lol. I know they are pretty rampant out there


I was born and raised here in Oklahoma, except for a few years overseas in the Middle East to go to private school, then back here in 1985. Tornadoes are pretty common, and we see 300+ per season, but the odds of getting leveled are pretty slim. The city of Moore unfortunately got leveled 3 times in like 10 years.... like down to the foundation leveled. Shit strung out for miles. But for the most part, if an Oklahoman hears of one in the area, they tend to drive to the location to get pics. LOL. ... and I appreciate you following along!.. we're all learning new stuff as we add new equipment, CO2, etc... I just found out yesterday that I need to upgrade my 2 ton AC unit to a 4 ton after I sealed the room up. Gonna get that done after we clear this room.


----------



## vitalsine (Aug 4, 2020)

Great thread! Lots of great info. Impressive setup man. I will be checking in regularly to see how it's going. Hope the summer months are treating ya well. Be good!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 5, 2020)

Starting week 8. Dropping the temps and RH this week. Got some slight foxtailong going on, but it’s not crazy. Dropped the CO2 to 750ppm. We’ll see how we finish.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 14, 2020)

Mother tent is set up and working well!.. Gorilla makes some pretty nice stuff! I’m still organizing some shit, but the environment stabilized pretty well.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 29, 2020)

It’s been a smooth minute since I’ve updated this experimental grow, but we’ve started taking down some top colas on Early Lemon Berry, and Kosher Sorbet. The Orange Kush Cake and Dosi Whoa! are just about done.

And this is some of the new inventory for the next run. Orange Kush Cake (love this one), Tenth Planet, Grape Diamonds, and Dosi Whoa!

...and the Mothers seem to be loving their new home!


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 29, 2020)

Every thing is looking good. I see in the last picture you got the trimmers on the table waiting, I know how much you love trimming!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 29, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Every thing is looking good. I see in the last picture you got the trimmers on the table waiting, I know how much you love trimming!


Well, I think I have finally got myself out of trimming. I do the harvesting of the buds, put them on the table for the crew to pull fans, and clip the tips of material that dont' have any trichs on them. I'll come back and hang on the wires from the hanging stand by the table, and that's about it until it's time to buck. I dont' mind bucking buds. Once we get all of the bucked buds in the CureTubes, we'll break out the GreenBroz and I'll run the machine while everyone else at the table does a final hand finish. I hope i've trimmed my last bud LOL!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2020)

Lights out. Dosi Whoa! and Orange Kush Cake made some massive dense colas this round. Can’t wait to see the labs and final weight. Lots of work to do tomorrow, water the new clones for the next round, feed the mothers, clean up a bit, got an inspector coming to sign off on our renewal, busy days ahead.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 14, 2020)

Whazzup Mommas?? Planted from clones 6/27/20 I really can only see maybe 2 of these mothers I’m gonna kick, but I’m liking the rest of them. The 6th run in the grow were picked from these.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 15, 2020)

AirROS 4014 engaged and leveled at 30ppb


----------



## Keesje (Sep 16, 2020)

Curious about what the AirRos will do in your room!
Keep us posted


----------



## F80M4 (Sep 16, 2020)

Look into co2 trimming and dry freezing prolly the coolest shit I've seen in awhile.


----------



## Keesje (Sep 16, 2020)

F80M4 said:


> Look into co2 trimming and dry freezing prolly the coolest shit I've seen in awhile.


links?

And I don't mean from the manufacturer, because of course they are always enthusiastic about their own device. 
But looking for more independent reviews, because I can't easily find them.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 16, 2020)

Keesje said:


> links?
> 
> And I don't mean from the manufacturer, because of course they are always enthusiastic about their own device.
> But looking for more independent reviews, because I can't easily find them.


Just got this up yesterday, so it will be a while before we have got solid results like no signs of Botrytis at harvest. But upon installation, after a few min, it just smelled like fresh clean air in there. It took a while for the system to clean the air and I got no H2O3 readings for a couple of hours as it cleaened up the room and built it up. I had to set it to 100% power to do the initial cleaning and as the H2O3 built up, I backed it down to 85% for it to level out to ~30PPB. Other than that, it’s plug and play. The noise level is pretty high, but it sounds like the beginning of “Sofie Needs a Ladder” by Deadmau5. It has a built in SD card that records every 72 second reading that can hold years of information, a fan RPM gauge so you can see if your piping has too many elbows (my piping was very simple and non restrictive), to see if you are building too much back pressure. A very slick little unit! Maintenance is going to be about $1000 a year for 2 filters and 2 sensors. Oh yeah!, AirROS prob has the best customer service I’ve ever experienced.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 16, 2020)

SUMMER EXPERIMENT: FINAL WEIGHTS!
So, as most of you know, we just ran a 1/3 rd of the room to see if our AC system could handle the summer heat without upgrading AC units. About midway through (at the flip), we installed a CO2 generator and some mylar on one wall. Thats all we did different from the past grows. Other than maybe a little more time training during late veg, and some side lighting in flower for about 5 weeks. Same cloned plants from the same mothers, same nutes, schedule, etc. These are the average plant weights by comparison, market ready........
Grow 4 , Grow 5 (experiment)
Early Lemon Berry 140.7 grams Early Lemon Berry 251.1 grams
Kosher Sorbet 108.2 grams Kosher Sorbet 213.33 grams
Dosi Whoa! 127.2 grams Dosi Whoa! 292 grams
Orange Kush Cake 128.9 grams Orange Kush Cake 250.4 grams

Total weight for the summer experiment with 28 plants was 6,804 grams total, or 243 grams average per plant for around 14.9 lbs total.
As you can see, this was a huge difference. CO2? Training? Bad growing on Grow 4?
Now, I just need to replicate that again on a larger scale. Grow 6 is 30 days in.


----------



## Teag (Sep 16, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> SUMMER EXPERIMENT: FINAL WEIGHTS!
> So, as most of you know, we just ran a 1/3 rd of the room to see if our AC system could handle the summer heat without upgrading AC units. About midway through (at the flip), we installed a CO2 generator and some mylar on one wall. Thats all we did different from the past grows. Other than maybe a little more time training during late veg, and some side lighting in flower for about 5 weeks. Same cloned plants from the same mothers, same nutes, schedule, etc. These are the average plant weights by comparison, market ready........
> Grow 4 , Grow 5 (experiment)
> Early Lemon Berry 140.7 grams Early Lemon Berry 251.1 grams
> ...


15lbs and only a 1/3rd of the room! Your going to be getting 50lb harvest in no time. Would be about double your last grow. Well done!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 16, 2020)

Teag said:


> 15lbs and only a 1/3rd of the room! Your going to be getting 50lb harvest in no time. Would be about double your last grow. Well done!


Thanks brother!.. I know, Im scratching my head thinking what I did differently other than the obvious. These numbers just don't match up to "just adding CO2"..Genetics from pheno hunting? The added side lighting for 5 weeks?... Covid19?. Bidens blithering for weeks?, California wildfires? IDK man.


----------



## Renfro (Sep 16, 2020)

If I am not mistaken, the PPB sensor reads the PPB of ozone, not the H2O3.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 16, 2020)

Renfro said:


> If I am not mistaken, the PPB sensor reads the PPB of ozone, not the H2O3.


Good question.. I was under the assumption that it was PPB of H2O3 on the AirROS. Lemme ask Michael tomorrow.


----------



## Renfro (Sep 16, 2020)

I think it's the ozone because they want to give users assurance they are staying below the OSHA threshold for ozone exposure. Let me know what you find out.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 16, 2020)

@Renfro BTW.. my CO2 system has not kicked in since the AirROS install... The Spartan is showing ~500PPM.. You think the AirROS affects the CO2 ppm? Granted, these are month old clones, and im sure they are not eating that much CO2 at this point, but where is it coming from?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 16, 2020)

Renfro said:


> I think it's the ozone because they want to give users assurance they are staying below the OSHA threshold for ozone exposure. Let me know what you find out.


I sure will bro!


----------



## Renfro (Sep 16, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You think the AirROS affects the CO2 ppm?


I don't think it has any effect on the CO2 levels but let me know what Michael tells you about it. You breathe out CO2 as well when you are in the room.


----------



## Renfro (Sep 16, 2020)

Also know that the plants will put out CO2 when it's dark.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 16, 2020)

Renfro said:


> I don't think it has any effect on the CO2 levels but let me know what Michael tells you about it. You breathe out CO2 as well when you are in the room.


Yep!.. this is a reading Im getting after being out of there for a couple of hours.. I know we breathe out at around 30-50,000 PPM, ... maybe its just hanging around after I've been in there. They are still young after all.


----------



## F80M4 (Sep 17, 2020)

Everytime I look at your pics I and see all that real estate I wish I had! I'm literally crawling around to water lol


----------



## Keesje (Sep 17, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Just got this up yesterday, so it will be a while before we have got solid results like no signs of Botrytis at harvest. But upon installation, after a few min, it just smelled like fresh clean air in there. It took a while for the system to clean the air and I got no H2O3 readings for a couple of hours as it cleaened up the room and built it up. I had to set it to 100% power to do the initial cleaning and as the H2O3 built up, I backed it down to 85% for it to level out to ~30PPB. Other than that, it’s plug and play. The noise level is pretty high, but it sounds like the beginning of “Sofie Needs a Ladder” by Deadmau5. It has a built in SD card that records every 72 second reading that can hold years of information, a fan RPM gauge so you can see if your piping has too many elbows (my piping was very simple and non restrictive), to see if you are building too much back pressure. A very slick little unit! Maintenance is going to be about $1000 a year for 2 filters and 2 sensors. Oh yeah!, AirROS prob has the best customer service I’ve ever experienced.


Thank you for your comprehensive answer, but with my question about a link with substantiation, I actually addressed @F80M4 with his comments about drying with CO2.

But now that we are talking... did you ever consider drying your buds for 2 weeks or so and then use something like Tom'sThumbler?
Perhaps it would save you lots of time.
Maybe I asked this before 
If so, sorry!


----------



## F80M4 (Sep 17, 2020)

The link to the co2 trimmer





The Original Resinator – Innovation Beyond Measure







www.theoriginalresinator.com





Freeze dryer








Harvest Right Home Freeze Dryers - The best way to preserve food


Freeze drying at home with a Harvest Right freeze dryer is the best way to preserve food for your family.




harvestright.com





Pretty sure they have the big daddy too, if not cannafreeze or cryo cure has one


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 17, 2020)

F80M4 said:


> Everytime I look at your pics I and see all that real estate I wish I had! I'm literally crawling around to water lol


I get some flack about being inefficient with the lights, but I’m too old to crawl lol!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 17, 2020)

Keesje said:


> Thank you for your comprehensive answer, but with my question about a link with substantiation, I actually addressed @F80M4 with his comments about drying with CO2.
> 
> But now that we are talking... did you ever consider drying your buds for 2 weeks or so and then use something like Tom'sThumbler?
> Perhaps it would save you lots of time.
> ...


I believe we did talk about this. I looked into it, and we’re really pretty happy with the GreenBroz... we do hang dry for 10-12 days in a controlled environment.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 17, 2020)

@Renfro .... you are correct. This is from Michael.
“Hi Aaron, thank you for that. The sensor reads the O3 level. H2O2- Hydrogen peroxide is usually 2 to 3 times higher than the O3 depending on humidity.”
OSHA standards for 03 levels are 100ppb for 8 hour exposure, or 50PPB for 24 hour continuous. So 30PPB is well below the threshold.


----------



## Keesje (Sep 18, 2020)

F80M4 said:


> The link to the co2 trimmer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are both links to manufacturers, so although they explain how it works, it is not an independent review.
Every manufacturer is always crazy about his own product.
I would want to know what the real benefit is, of freezing your product extra when it is already dried.
So far I cannot find any reviews about that.
To me it looks more like a gimmick. But time will tell.


----------



## Keesje (Sep 18, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Grow 4 , Grow 5 (experiment)
> Early Lemon Berry 140.7 grams Early Lemon Berry 251.1 grams
> Kosher Sorbet 108.2 grams Kosher Sorbet 213.33 grams
> Dosi Whoa! 127.2 grams Dosi Whoa! 292 grams
> Orange Kush Cake 128.9 grams Orange Kush Cake 250.4 grams


Those are huge differences!
Happy for you of course.
But I guess your assumption that you did not do so well in Grow 4 might be right.
Normally growers are already calling the newspaper when they have 30% extra with CO2.
But you doubled the outcome!
Perhaps the climate and lights you have where not right for the plants without the extra CO2. 
Let's hope grow 6 gives a similar outcome!


----------



## Renfro (Sep 18, 2020)

Keesje said:


> Those are huge differences!
> Happy for you of course.
> But I guess your assumption that you did not do so well in Grow 4 might be right.
> Normally growers are already calling the newspaper when they have 30% extra with CO2.
> ...


I would imagine the CO2, side lighting and added experience all added up to bump those #'s up.


----------



## Keesje (Sep 18, 2020)

Renfro said:


> I would imagine the CO2, side lighting and added experience all added up to bump those #'s up.


But doubling is quite a thing to achieve.
Sure extra light will help, and yes, more experience is always better.
But I think somehow the opening of the stomata this grow was perfect, and in the previous grows not yet. So the top results might have something to do with the VPD, combined with the extra light.
If you change several things, it is always hard to determine afterwards.

@DoubleAtotheRON 
What were the CO2 PPM levels?
And did you build them up slowly?


----------



## F80M4 (Sep 18, 2020)

Keesje said:


> They are both links to manufacturers, so although they explain how it works, it is not an independent review.
> Every manufacturer is always crazy about his own product.
> I would want to know what the real benefit is, of freezing your product extra when it is already dried.
> So far I cannot find any reviews about that.
> To me it looks more like a gimmick. But time will tell.


Saw their stories on Instagram and some vids on YouTube that's about it. Looked very interesting


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 18, 2020)

Keesje said:


> But doubling is quite a thing to achieve.
> Sure extra light will help, and yes, more experience is always better.
> But I think somehow the opening of the stomata this grow was perfect, and in the previous grows not yet. So the top results might have something to do with the VPD, combined with the extra light.
> If you change several things, it is always hard to determine afterwards.
> ...


We got the burner in right about the flip, and I did not build it up gradually. I just set it at 1200ppm with a 100 dead band, and raised the temps from mid to upper 70’s to 85-86. On the last two weeks, I started dropping temps and CO2 levels to 600ppm and 65 day temps, and had raised the lights up by the time we harvested.


----------



## F80M4 (Sep 18, 2020)

Just keep your ppm at 1200 and triggers at 1000 my temps are 26c with 12 lights with a 3 ton mini split. the temps drop to 19-20c when lights are off. My next run I'm going train my plants gonna try something different. I'll snap some pics currently on week 4


----------



## Keesje (Sep 19, 2020)

I know that everyone has a different view of day and night temperatures.
Many want a biger difference as this would add more resin.
But what people need to realize is that with a big difference you also have a greater chance of bud rot.
Mildew as well.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 19, 2020)

Keesje said:


> I know that everyone has a different view of day and night temperatures.
> Many want a biger difference as this would add more resin.
> But what people need to realize is that with a big difference you also have a greater chance of bud rot.
> Mildew as well.


That’s exactly why we got the AirROS system.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 19, 2020)

Well shit. Against my better judgment, I used BM7 soil for grow 6. I stabbed the bags with my Apera, and got ~6.7 readings, and after being in the room for 30 days, it crashed the ph on me. Not my first rodeo with this. So I flushed everything at 11.3 ph plain water and then feed.... back up to 6.7. Gonna go back to C25 for grow 7.


----------



## Flatrate (Sep 19, 2020)

That blows man, I know you got it under control! How far was it off?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 19, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> That blows man, I know you got it under control! How far was it off?


I noticed that they weren’t growing like they should ... they didn’t look bad, but I thought I’d stab the soil. I got an average of 5.2, so I thought I’d spearhead this problem before it starting affecting the plant material. They look much happier this morning.


----------



## F80M4 (Sep 19, 2020)

Why not use sunshine mix #4?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 19, 2020)

IDK. 


F80M4 said:


> Why not use sunshine mix #4?


IDK. I like to start with a clean slate. I know this mix very well, and that’s the only caveat to it is ph crash. If you catch it in time and do a hard correction, it’s a great medium.


----------



## F80M4 (Sep 19, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> IDK.
> 
> IDK. I like to start with a clean slate. I know this mix very well, and that’s the only caveat to it is ph crash. If you catch it in time and do a hard correction, it’s a great medium.


Been using Sunshine mix#4 forever always consistent


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 19, 2020)

F80M4 said:


> Been using Sunshine mix#4 forever always consistent


You talking about this?


----------



## Keesje (Sep 20, 2020)

Why use soil at all?
IMO a commercial grower has more benefit by a clean medium that he can control.



DoubleAtotheRON said:


> That’s exactly why we got the AirROS system.


But even with a device to prevent Botrytis and Mildew, you shouldn't push things to the limit. Firstly, not much research has yet been done to what extent oxygen compounds actually prevent and combat these fungi. 
In addition, at some point even the best 'medicine' cannot prevent a 'disease' if the circumstances are very unfavorable.


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 20, 2020)

Keesje said:


> Why use soil at all?
> IMO a commercial grower has more benefit by a clean medium that he can control.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a commercial grower, but having grown one full grow in dwc I have to wonder why I didn't switch earlier. No medium to waste and ec meter readings every morning tell me how the plant is eating. Not that I don't look at the plants and feel the leaves too. The nutes I use seem to buffer ph well enough so I don't measure it regularly. 

I wonder how spore free you could maintain a sealed room. Lots of hepa and uv filtration.... "air locks" etc.


----------



## Keesje (Sep 20, 2020)

Commercial growing and DWC don't go together. Perhaps if you grow herbs, but even then there are simpler hydro methods.


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 20, 2020)

Keesje said:


> Commercial growing and DWC don't go together. Perhaps if you grow herbs, but even then there are simpler hydro methods.


Sure. Single buckets would be a too much work. You could automate it if you wanted to follow each bucket, but rdwc using the same cut would work for monitoring ec too. Loads of great systems out there. Gotta find the one that works for your situation.


----------



## Keesje (Sep 20, 2020)

Still, there are no commercial growers (exceptions of course) who will use either dwc or rdwc.
Too much hassle, to complicated, to much problems. 

There are growers who use large basins to grow vegetables and herbs on styrofoam boards.
Some of them use venturi. But that is most of the time for mixing up the water. 
But never seen airpumps or something like that in a commercial greenhouse.
Oxygen gets in the water by air pressure and replacing the upper layer of water now and then.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 20, 2020)

Keesje said:


> Why use soil at all?
> IMO a commercial grower has more benefit by a clean medium that he can control.
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, there’s been a lot of research with the AirROS. Tyson has been using them in their processing plants for 15 years. This is not a new gadget, but amazing technology. Check out their website. www.airrosshield.com
And true, a DWC system would be a lot of hassle when growing a 100 plant count room. Not to mention the cost of setting up such a system. Pump failures, cleaning out the whole thing after a grow, just seems like a pain in the ass. We don’t waste our soil at the end of a run, we compost it and use it around the property to fill in low spots (we have 12 acres of land), and also use it to plant new trees, grass beds, etc. Soil is pretty cheap, about $600 a run for C25 or BM7. I feel like the AirROS is doing its job. When I’ve been working in there for a couple of hours, my clothes smell like ozone. .. smells fresh and clean!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 20, 2020)

Grow 6 update. Things are looking good after the ph flush. They really bounced back, and were simply starting to get locked out. Back on track tho. I could tell something was wrong when the RH was struggling. They were locking up and not transpiring. Planted 8/15.


----------



## F80M4 (Sep 20, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You talking about this?


Yup!


----------



## F80M4 (Sep 20, 2020)

I would lower the light down a bit too, pump more co2 1200ppm those ladies will explode.

Here's what I have to deal with lol 12 lights 100 plants. I wish I had more space to walk around. Its old picture from last week. I'll post a new one today keep forgetting to take a picture.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 20, 2020)

F80M4 said:


> I would lower the light down a bit too, pump more co2 1200ppm those ladies will explode.
> 
> Here's what I have to deal with lol 12 lights 100 plants. I wish I had more space to walk around. Its old picture from last week. I'll post a new one today keep forgetting to take a picture.
> View attachment 4689885


You run 1200ppm at 5 weeks veg?


----------



## F80M4 (Sep 20, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You run 1200ppm at 5 weeks veg?


I run Co2 in Veg and flower 1200ppm


----------



## Keesje (Sep 21, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Actually, there’s been a lot of research with the AirROS. Tyson has been using them in their processing plants for 15 years. This is not a new gadget, but amazing technology. Check out their website. www.airrosshield.com


But it is research done by the manufacturer.
And maybe I'm a bit too suspicious, but I don't always have a lot of faith in that.
Not because they lie or withhold the truth.
But because they often don't do proper research.
Or because there are other factors that influence the research.

I would love to see a study done by an independent institution under scientific supervision.
I'm not saying the device doesn't do what the manufacturer says it does.
But I would still like to see a little more evidence concerning the botrytis and mildew.

Bothrytis and mildew costs the agricultural industry several millions of Dollars/Euro's each year.
I just wonder why nobody came up with a similar device in all these years?
If they would have invented it last month... ok. But you are saying that they are doing tests with it for many years.

There is research done on the use of ozone for preventing diseases and the results are not clear yet. Manufacturers say of course they do work, but scientists say there is no finale conclusion yet. Ozon for example also can have influences on other factors (for example breaking down iron chelates).
It is an interesting field, and I welcome every company that is battling it.



DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I feel like the AirROS is doing its job. When I’ve been working in there for a couple of hours, my clothes smell like ozone. .. smells fresh and clean!


It's nice that your clothes smell fresh. 
But I wouldn't buy the device for that. In addition, there are also cheaper ozone devices for sale. But why hide the scent from a legitimate company? I would only buy the device to prevent botrytis and mildew.
But I think it is still too expensive for that.
Let me be more correct: If it would prevent botrytis and mildew, it is not too expensive. Not at all.
But for a device that in my eyes has not proved itself in a scientific way, it is.
Maybe it is too expensive for what you get, but that is irrelevant. Research and development cost a lot of money.
It is also not yet available in the European market.
I can buy it in the US of course, but I would like local warranties under EU law and service close by. Not across the ocean.


----------



## Gond00s (Sep 21, 2020)

aaron have u ran promix of anything from them I've heard good things I'm not sure.


----------



## SoD4nk (Sep 21, 2020)

When you grow your moms out, do u top them a lot? Or just let them grow?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> aaron have u ran promix of anything from them I've heard good things I'm not sure.


No, we haven’t.. just BM7 and/or C25. Only reason I like them is cost, and the fact that they are clean slate mediums with no amendments. But!, always in the hunt for something better as always.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2020)

SoD4nk said:


> When you grow your moms out, do u top them a lot? Or just let them grow?


Yes, we top quite a bit to keep them under control and make more lower shoots to collect clones from.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2020)

Keesje said:


> But it is research done by the manufacturer.
> And maybe I'm a bit too suspicious, but I don't always have a lot of faith in that.
> Not because they lie or withhold the truth.
> But because they often don't do proper research.
> ...


It’s still to be determined of course. We will see if we have any mold at the end of this run. I did notice that my evap cooler is staying much cleaner since the install. No funk or gunk building up on the tray like it normally does.


----------



## SoD4nk (Sep 21, 2020)

Sorry, one last questing!! Are those 7 gals for your mother plants?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2020)

SoD4nk said:


> Sorry, one last questing!! Are those 7 gals for your mother plants?


10 gallon on the mothers, 7 gallon in the grow.


----------



## F80M4 (Sep 21, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> aaron have u ran promix of anything from them I've heard good things I'm not sure.


Promix white bales are good too. Very consistent like sunshine mix #4


----------



## F80M4 (Sep 21, 2020)

Just for you Aron, pic is from today week 5


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2020)

F80M4 said:


> Just for you Aron, pic is from today week 5
> 
> View attachment 4691006


Lookin good brother!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 29, 2020)

On this 6th run at the end of week 6 veg and they seem to be lovin’ all that’s going on. Environment is set as you see on the Spartan, and in the green on Vpd. .. not that I follow it that strictly, but it seems to be doing well. Gonna set up the frame in the next couple of days, we got a lot of construction going on, .. a new 30x40 building, expanding the current building to an office/packaging area, a bigger dry room that we can use as storage as well. We both believe we have COVID-19, and it’s a struggle to get the inventory fed without passing out. ... on the mend tho, I’m getting better every day, but the first 7 days was hell.. luckily we had just flushed and fed everything before we went down for the count. If we don’t make it out of here alive, all my stuff goes to..


----------



## Keesje (Sep 30, 2020)

Stay healthy and be careful.


----------



## F80M4 (Sep 30, 2020)

Hope all is well bro! Pump at co2 levels in veg those ladies will go fast


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 5, 2020)

Another week down.. gonna flip on Sat. Going on my day 13 of COVID-19, and getting better. No fungus gnats so far this round.


----------



## Flatrate (Oct 5, 2020)

Looking great Bandit!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 5, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Looking great Bandit!


Thanks brotha!... we got so much shit going on right now, makin’ my head spin. I’ll post some pics of the new shop and expansion as soon as it’s done.


----------



## themda (Oct 6, 2020)

Hey there brotha hope you’re doing well fighting off the Rona! Best wishes


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 7, 2020)

themda said:


> Hey there brotha hope you’re doing well fighting off the Rona! Best wishes


Thanks man!.. feeling better every day. On day 15. I get gassed after doing stuff all day, but otherwise on the mend. That’s some rough shit.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 13, 2020)

Day 3 after the flip. 1200ppm of CO2 is really getting the job done. Great investment!.. other than that, feeling strong today. Got a lot of shit done. Starting to feed in Tiger Bloom, Cal Mag and Mammoth P at 900 ppm to begin with. Next feeding, I’ll raise that up to~1200 ppm and see how that does. Otherwise, I tuck and tie down as needed for training as they stretch every day.


----------



## Keesje (Oct 14, 2020)

Your room looks like everybody on this forum would like to have it: Big and clean!

I think that in the future you could change to nutes from professionals like Peters or Yara.
Way cheaper, and you can adjust the nutrition and different elements much better to the needs of your plants and your strains.

Many of those cannabis nutes manufacturers buy from the big boys, repackage it and put a fancy label on it. Especially with (proven) substances such as silicium. Aptus charges a few hundred bucks for a liter for stuff that is widely available for around $ 10 a liter. (Silicate)
You can buy it for around $ 100 for 4 or 5 gallons (at least where I live) from Yara. It is called Sikal. You can also buy it as a foliar spray from Yara. Called Actisil. These are just examples, but every large manufacturer of professional nutrient has it.

Anecdote: I did a test with Actisil on my clones.
A liter of Actisil is around $ 100 perhaps. But you have to dilute it 1 in 1000. So you can make 1000 liters of foliar spray with 1 liter.
I had 2 Cloners.
One sprayed with Actisil (I did 10 ml in a liter of water, which is too much. 1 ml in a liter is enough) and the other cloner just water.
I could see significant better results with the clones sprayed with Actisil.
This is a test done by an institute.
And this is also a nice read.
Problem is that I can't find Actisil for sale in the USA. Weird.

Long story, sorry. Just trying to help fellow growers out. 

@DoubleAtotheRON :As long as the stuff and nutes you now use work, don't change them too fast.
If you change too many things at the same time, at a certain point you no longer know which change benefited the result and which affected the result.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 14, 2020)

Keesje said:


> Your room looks like everybody on this forum would like to have it: Big and clean!
> 
> I think that in the future you could change to nutes from professionals like Peters or Yara.
> Way cheaper, and you can adjust the nutrition and different elements much better to the needs of your plants and your strains.
> ...


Thanks! and thanks for all the info!.. this feed schedule is the same that I have done for the past couple of years, but this is only my second time to do it with CO2. I just don’t know if 1200ppm feed is going to be enough yet.. gonna keep an eye on them. I’ve not nute burned anything yet, but I’ve flown very close to the sun at points lol!


----------



## Keesje (Oct 15, 2020)

Not sure if you already use any silicon product.
@Renfro does (I think)
Of all the 'amazing products' this is perhaps the only one that has a proven and scientific background.
It helps roots and stems to become stronger for example, and in that way plants are also less vulnerable for bud rot and mildew.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 15, 2020)

Keesje said:


> Not sure if you already use any silicon product.
> @Renfro does (I think)
> Of all the 'amazing products' this is perhaps the only one that has a proven and scientific background.
> It helps roots and stems to become stronger for example, and in that way plants are also less vulnerable for bud rot and mildew.


What do you suggest?


----------



## plantastic (Oct 15, 2020)

What a brilliant setup! And you have lab coats 

Cheers n beers


----------



## plantastic (Oct 15, 2020)

Keesje said:


> Not sure if you already use any silicon product.
> @Renfro does (I think)
> Of all the 'amazing products' this is perhaps the only one that has a proven and scientific background.
> It helps roots and stems to become stronger for example, and in that way plants are also less vulnerable for bud rot and mildew.


I second that, it definitely improves cell strength, shinier, thicker leaves is a visual confirmation of this.

Cheers n beers


----------



## plantastic (Oct 15, 2020)

I used to use Plant Magic bio-silicon, it's a UK website. Are we allowed to put links to online shops ?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 15, 2020)

plantastic said:


> What a brilliant setup! And you have lab coats
> 
> Cheers n beers


Thanks!.. we’ve had the lab coats for the State when they show up for an inspection. ......it’s been 2 years, and ain’t seen nobody. Lol.


----------



## Keesje (Oct 16, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> What do you suggest?


I would suggest Yara Actisil for a foliar spray.



Actisil is the one I have experience with. But I can not find it on the Yara USA website.
I will send them a mail today and ask if they have it in the US as well, or if they use a different name for it.
(The Yara site is down for a few hours: _Hi, we are performing some updates. We will be back online shortly!_ It is not a small company. They emply 17000 people worldwide and have a turnover of 13 billion $)

There are several products with Silicon/Silica.





AgSil potassium silicate bio-nutrient plant beneficial element.


Completely soluble in water for use in hydroponics, fertigation and foliar applications in agriculture and horticulture. PQ corp. AgSil® potassium silicate fertilizer offers growers these performance benefits in many agricultural applications: • Provides resistance to mineral stress. •...



customhydronutrients.com





These are powders that you have to mix to get a concentrate (always the cheapest)

But there is also this, by PQ as well, called SilMatrix.








Sil Matrix - 2.5 Gallon


Sil Matrix is a Silicon-based material used for natural control of fungal plant pathogens, insects and spider mites. Features multiple modes of action.




www.7springsfarm.com





Looks great to me. Not too much K, and a decent amount of SiO2.
It can be used in a tank and as foliar spray.
(it can rise your EC)

Avoid those typical cannabis brands. They always overcharge you for the exact same stuff.

If you look for example Plant Magic bio-silicon that @plantastic mentioned.
It costs about $ 36 for a liter and it contains 14.3% SiO2.
SilMatrix costs about $ 8 for a liter and then it contains 20.8%SiO2.
So if you want to get rich, buy SilMatrix in bulk, repack it, name it _Aaron Silica Magic_ and sell it for $ 40 for a liter. 

If I would live in the USA I would go for SilMatrix.
Also because it is widely available and there is a lot of info about it. And not just BroScience blabla but real data.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 19, 2020)

A little 2 week update. Not much to report.. I think I’ve used 2000 wire ties to do some LST. A few more days of it, and I think I’ll leave it be. We’re still building out Paige’s office and another dry room, and I’ll post pics of that when it’s done.


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 19, 2020)

Killer setup


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 19, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Killer setup


Thanks man!.. 2 years in the making.


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 19, 2020)

Was definitely worth the time and effort!! That looks like a legitimate laboratory. Just need some flashing lights and spinning gadgets and you could be a legit mad scientist  But seriously, nice work. Looks like your gonna reap some nice rewards


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 19, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Was definitely worth the time and effort!! That looks like a legitimate laboratory. Just need some flashing lights and spinning gadgets and you could be a legit mad scientist  But seriously, nice work. Looks like your gonna reap some nice rewards


Thanks!.. last round was 26.7 lbs... shooting for 30+ this time.


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 19, 2020)

Hot Damn!  Looks like you're well on your way. Keep your wheels spinnin' and the beavers grinnin'


----------



## crownroyal (Oct 19, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> A little 2 week update. Not much to report.. I think I’ve used 2000 wire ties to do some LST. A few more days of it, and I think I’ll leave it be. We’re still building out Paige’s office and another dry room, and I’ll post pics of that when it’s done. View attachment 4719424View attachment 4719425View attachment 4719426View attachment 4719427


What’s your temps at with your leds


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 19, 2020)

crownroyal said:


> What’s your temps at with your leds


We’re running about 83-86 degrees at the moment. But, we’re also running CO2 at 1200-1300ppm, so we can run higher temps.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 24, 2020)

The AirROS doing its job.


----------



## Keesje (Oct 30, 2020)

Finally got an answer from Yara USA (after writing to 6 different people, only 1 replied)

Actisil and Sikal are not available in the US market at this time.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 31, 2020)

I guess I got my days mixed up.. end of week 3. Starting to introduce some Beasty Blooms for one feeding, and then again in week 6. Otherwise just the same feed routine at 1200 ppm. I’ve been getting in there earlier to feed.. if I wait till evening, it gets kinda hot in there with the temps at 86 and the CO2 burning all day long. Gonna get out there in a bit and do a little larfing.


----------



## Keesje (Nov 1, 2020)

How are you dealing with Covid-19?
Feeling better already?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 1, 2020)

Keesje said:


> How are you dealing with Covid-19?
> Feeling better already?


Much better, back to normal. It’s about a 3 week deal of feeling really shitty for the first 12 days, and then another week or so of feeling really exhausted. Thanks for asking. Stay safe out there!


----------



## Boatguy (Nov 1, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Much better, back to normal. It’s about a 3 week deal of feeling really shitty for the first 12 days, and then another week or so of feeling really exhausted. Thanks for asking. Stay safe out there!


I got it early in April. Was winded just rolling over in bed. Seemed like it took forever to feel back to normal.
Wifes a nurse, so im just waiting to get it again


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 1, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> I got it early in April. Was winded just rolling over in bed. Seemed like it took forever to feel back to normal.
> Wifes a nurse, so im just waiting to get it again


UGH... man, IDK if I could stand that. Im a germaphobe, and I rarely even get out. There may be 5-7 days that I dont even leave this Compound which baffles me where I even got it. I did stop at a couple of Dispensaries for a knock and talk a few days before that, so.. who knows. Apparently the word on the street is that the antibodies don't last that long.. like a few months. So I suppose it is possible to get it again.


----------



## Keesje (Nov 2, 2020)

There are some cases indeed that they think that people did get it again.
But they are not sure how that really works yet.
Also if you will get it again, it probably will be less heavy.
There is so much they still don't know about this virus, but most scientist do think that it will be not that much different from other viruses.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 2, 2020)

Keesje said:


> There are some cases indeed that they think that people did get it again.
> But they are not sure how that really works yet.
> Also if you will get it again, it probably will be less heavy.
> There is so much they still don't know about this virus, but most scientist do think that it will be not that much different from other viruses.


Who knows. Just glad I got it over with for now. .....time to grow!


----------



## diggs99 (Nov 7, 2020)

hey bud, glad your feeling better 


Cleanest garden on site, true pro
Best of luck with everything.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 8, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> hey bud, glad your feeling better
> 
> 
> Cleanest garden on site, true pro
> Best of luck with everything.


Thank Diggs!, good to heard from you, and hope all is well! I need to go see what’s going on in your garden!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 8, 2020)

End of week 4. We’ve done quite a bit of larfing, and defoil. Damn!, that’s almost as bad as trimming. Anywho... still feeding in at 1200ppm with adding in the Beasty Bloomz, and keeping the room toasty at 86ish. The weather here has been fantastic, so I’ve been settling into my new shop as well. Got power a few days ago. The expansion in the grow building is almost done, and I’ll post pics of that later. But here’s the new shop, and grow update. It’s nice to have some room again. I was working out of a hallway of a shop.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 8, 2020)

Well.. fuck it. It’s not organized. This is the Mother Room/trim room, Paige’s new office, and anther room that we will use for drying and packaging. Got some new sealer on the floors while we had everything moved out. Paige is always bitching about not enough outlets, so I put 16 of them in her office lol.


----------



## UnknownTran (Nov 12, 2020)

Love your grow. Clean and big


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 12, 2020)

UnknownTran said:


> Love your grow. Clean and big


Thanks!.. We appreciate it!


----------



## F80M4 (Nov 13, 2020)

I personally think you can hit 45-50.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 13, 2020)

F80M4 said:


> I personally think you can hit 45-50.


Working on it! Each grow gets better and better... especially if you spend enough money


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 15, 2020)

End of week 5. Haven’t really changed much other than dropping the night temps to ~67.. RH is still hitting 45 or so during lights off, and peak at 59 during lights on. Admittedly, even with the AirROS system, I’m nervous about mold since we failed a couple of strains on the last run ... but we didn’t have an AirROS either. One more week, and I’m gonna start tapering everything back just a bit. We’re going to start some clones tomorrow for the next run and get them rooted and temporarily planted. Timing is everything here as we need the room cleared out when these clones are about to outgrow their temporary homes.


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 16, 2020)

Looking great Bandit, and glad you and Frog are doing good. When you said the last round a few strains failed for mold, how does that work? Just the plants from the test samples or do you have to scrap every plant in the strain line from that grow? Hope that makes sense, just trying to get an idea of how the testing works.


----------



## lyzer (Nov 16, 2020)

Such a clean setup! Very nice indeed. I'm curious on your opinion of the AirROS? I'm interested in trying one out but haven't seen a lot of feedback (ie. a few grows with one).


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 16, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Looking great Bandit, and glad you and Frog are doing good. When you said the last round a few strains failed for mold, how does that work? Just the plants from the test samples or do you have to scrap every plant in the strain line from that grow? Hope that makes sense, just trying to get an idea of how the testing works.


Thanks buddy!, yeah we’re doing good, just staying in our bubble. We failed for the State limits on mold which is 10,000 CFU’s. This was before we got the AirROS. The only option is to sell it to processors. .. which we did. So cheap, I don’t even wanna say, it makes me sick. If you fail for pesticides, or heavy metals, you have to surrender it, or document that you destroyed it. Nobody will even sniff at it if you fail either one of those. There’s just too much competition to fuck up with the State.. you only have one shot, and if you violate, they pull your card, and you can never re-apply ever. This is why everyone, even previous clients want to see your labs before they pay up. We have to test every 10 lb batch. So if you produce 12lbs of one strain, you have to pay for 2 tests (about $300 per test), and that’s per strain as well. In the coming months, we are going to METRC.. it’s a government tracking seed to sale system. No one is looking forward to the added expense and pain in the ass that this industry already has.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 16, 2020)

lyzer said:


> Such a clean setup! Very nice indeed. I'm curious on your opinion of the AirROS? I'm interested in trying one out but haven't seen a lot of feedback (ie. a few grows with one).


Thanks man!, we appreciate it. Opinion on the AirROS is going to be dependent upon labs after this round is done. If we pass will low CFU’s, then I’m sold on it


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 16, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks buddy!, yeah we’re doing good, just staying in our bubble. We failed for the State limits on mold which is 10,000 CFU’s. This was before we got the AirROS. The only option is to sell it to processors. .. which we did. So cheap, I don’t even wanna say, it makes me sick. If you fail for pesticides, or heavy metals, you have to surrender it, or document that you destroyed it. Nobody will even sniff at it if you fail either one of those. There’s just too much competition to fuck up with the State.. you only have one shot, and if you violate, they pull your card, and you can never re-apply ever. This is why everyone, even previous clients want to see your labs before they pay up. We have to test every 10 lb batch. So if you produce 12lbs of one strain, you have to pay for 2 tests (about $300 per test), and that’s per strain as well. In the coming months, we are going to METRC.. it’s a government tracking seed to sale system. No one is looking forward to the added expense and pain in the ass that this industry already has.


Thanks for the detail man, so how much of the 10lb batch do you have to summit for testing, just some or all of it?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 16, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Thanks for the detail man, so how much of the 10lb batch do you have to summit for testing, just some or all of it?


Sample size is 10 grams per batch, per strain. So like if we go over 10 per strain on this run (3 strains), we will pay $1800 in testing, and 60 grams of product. It gets destroyed in the lab process.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 16, 2020)

One time we had 7 strains.. part dry bud and part fresh frozen for processors.. we paid damn near $7000 in testing. You have to test for how you’re going to sell it. Ridiculous.


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 16, 2020)

Ouch... Thanks now I got somewhat of an understanding how that deal goes.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 16, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Ouch... Thanks now I got somewhat of an understanding how that deal goes.


Yeah, I really didn’t think that one through, but fresh frozen was hot on the market at the time .. came out ahead, but now you can’t hardly give fresh frozen away. Dry bud is even tough right now due to Croptober... a fucking shit ton of outdoor on the market right now, and cheap. We see this ever year, which is why we’re staging our crops to overlap that surge. By February or March, most of it is either gone or gone bad. Then us indoor growers can get a decent price again. If you can squeeze your last crop in, and on the market by August, you can take a short break, and wait it out.


----------



## Keesje (Nov 17, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks man!, we appreciate it. Opinion on the AirROS is going to be dependent upon labs after this round is done. If we pass will low CFU’s, then I’m sold on it


When will this be?
Keep us posted!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 17, 2020)

Keesje said:


> When will this be?
> Keep us posted!


We should be testing right at the end of December.... I’ll def keep you posted!, I think we’re gonna have record yields this time.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## 2com (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi dude.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 22, 2020)

Starting week 7 : I’ve dropped the day temps to ~80 , and the CO2 to 1100. Almost got all the inventory on a final heavy feed. Dimmed the lights down a 1/4 turn. Not really sure about all of this as I have never run a grow with high temps and CO2 in a full room, but they seem to be happy so far with the exception of a P deficiency that I didn’t catch early enough. Noted. We’ll see how we finish.

Grape Diamonds.... I hate GD. I did manage to produce a pheono of it that I do like, and I still have the Mother, but the rest are very heavy feeders, and don’t fit into the rest of the rooms feeding schedule.


----------



## GBAUTO (Nov 22, 2020)

Well damn, son.
That sure looks disappointing...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 22, 2020)

GBAUTO said:


> Well damn, son.
> That sure looks disappointing...


Really it’s just the Grape Diamonds. Lol. They just look pathetic. Most of them seem to like a heavy P feed, and everything else likes the same feed. But!, I am going to keep that one mother that produced a couple of good thick plants, not the next run, but the one after that.


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 22, 2020)

Man if I had that machine from honey I shrunk the kids, I'd shrink myself down and live in this forest of dreams  Looking incredible!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 22, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Man if I had that machine from honey I shrunk the kids, I'd shrink myself down and live in this forest of dreams  Looking incredible!!


Thanks bud!, appreciate it!


----------



## KonopCh (Nov 22, 2020)

What do you feed them? What EC, nutrient breakdown by stages?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 22, 2020)

KonopCh said:


> What do you feed them? What EC, nutrient breakdown by stages?


Early to late veg is Botanicare Pro Blend at ~1000 ppm with Mammoth P and corrected PH. Temps at upper 70's and CO2 at ~1000. Transition is Tiger Bloom, Mammoth P, Rasta Cal Mag.. temps upper 80's and Co2 at 1400ppm. Sorry I don't have the EC conversion in my head. In week 7 I'm bumping down the Co2 and temps to mimic Fall.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 28, 2020)

Kind of a cold day here in Oklahoma, so I thought it would be a good day to make some RSO. This is about 1/2 lb of bud, and 2 liters of Everclear. Boiling off the alcohol right now. Then we’ll see what kind of yield we get. My guess is around 12 ml of raw RSO.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 28, 2020)

Holy Tenth Planet!.. about 18 ml. That’ll go a long ways!


----------



## GBAUTO (Nov 28, 2020)

That's about the typical yield I get:15-20%.
Should be some nice meds.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 28, 2020)

GBAUTO said:


> That's about the typical yield I get:15-20%.
> Should be some nice meds.


I had a bit a settling after cooling off.. but about 15g's of solid .. really thick ass RSO.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 28, 2020)

This was from our personal outdoor grow.. fucking amazing how much shit is in outdoor bud. The fist cloth I sent it though looked like a mud bomb. .. or a mud hammock, LOL... When I run indoor,.. the first cloth run is very clean. and really not much to see in the coffee filter. But this outdoor was surprisingly dirty. If I would have known this beforehand. I would have been like "wash behind yo damn buds bitches!" LOL.... fuck, I have been isolated for a while now..... dont get me wrong, I know there are peeps in Manhattan that can't just go walk around on 12 acres and escape, but...these are really strange times we are living in.


----------



## GBAUTO (Nov 28, 2020)

I hear ya on the dirty weed.
I normally try to give the freshly chopped plants a good dunk in cold water to loosen all of the crap that accumulates over the summer.
In hindsight, it's pretty disturbing to realize how much crap I've smoked.
We had so much rain this summer that my little Bubba looked like a mudpuppy with all of the splashing.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 29, 2020)

Broke out the Niffty Fiddy. I don't know why I even break out a camera these days, most cell phone cameras are pretty impressive.
Starting week 8: These Orange Kush Cake run about 9 weeks, so we have a bit to go. But some of the 10th Planet are looking like they might be long finishers too!.. I guess we shall see!


----------



## sfsdfuturegrower (Nov 29, 2020)

Aaron, such a nice grow journal. Very excited to see your finish weight on the current run. Wondering and I apologize if I missed it but how did the jacks do for you? Asking because I see your using your old nutrients.


----------



## sfsdfuturegrower (Nov 29, 2020)

I think I was confusing your thread with Renfro. I have been reading both of yours back and forth.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 29, 2020)

sfsdfuturegrower said:


> I think I was confusing your thread with Renfro. I have been reading both of yours back and forth.


I started to run Jacks, but consulted with a few peeps and concluded that it is better suited for DWC and not soil.


----------



## Smacker (Nov 30, 2020)

Is the John Deere a 3 or 4 series? I absolutely love mine. I hope to be exactly where you are as a company by this time next year. Congratulations on your success and I look forward to seeing you continue to refine your grow.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 30, 2020)

Smacker said:


> Is the John Deere a 3 or 4 series? I absolutely love mine. I hope to be exactly where you are as a company by this time next year. Congratulations on your success and I look forward to seeing you continue to refine your grow.


Mines a 3046, and yeah, they are so handy! I've had 4 JD's and this has been my favorite. Not too big, not too small. M series, so it was built in the US, and has all the bells and whistles.....If you have not looked into a hydraulic top link with a quick hitch, I would highly recommend it!.. I can swap implements in about 60 seconds without leaving the seat.. (unless I need to pull a PTO shaft)


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 30, 2020)

@Smacker . Nice grapple!.. Looks like you may already have a Hydro top link by the looks of the position of your bush hog/finish mower.


----------



## Smacker (Nov 30, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @Smacker . Nice grapple!.. Looks like you may already have a Hydro top link by the looks of the position of your bush hog/finish mower.


Thanks, I love my grapple it’s incredibly handy. I don’t have the hydronic upper link. That mover is 7’ and has a chain as a upper link to let the deck float.


----------



## themda (Dec 1, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Holy Tenth Planet!.. about 18 ml. That’ll go a long ways!View attachment 4754744


What do you do with rso? Sip it or something else??


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2020)

themda said:


> What do you do with rso? Sip it or something else??


It’s a good maintenance dose daily (about the size of a pinhead).. it will get you high as fuck if you take too much, so we have other strains that we have cut with coconut oil to make the dose more accurate. It makes a great topical as well. Here’s a before and after of one of our employees that had a melanoma on his ear. Took about a month to heal at full strength.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2020)

Mid week 8, and all is well. Dialing back everything slowly. Gonna be a busy December. @Flatrate , what you got going on this month?.. wanna warm up those fingers?


----------



## sfsdfuturegrower (Dec 1, 2020)

Wow looking amazing.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2020)

Maybe we’ll have another contest/shirt giveaway!?!... @Joedank was our last winner, coming within a tenth of a lb from another follower!


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 2, 2020)

Looking lovely Bandit, I got a feeling this round is going to set a record for The Compound. You grew a fucking forest in there.

Just call that trimming machine Flatrate. I got some plants coming down this weekend and more at the end of the month. More in January. Just glad my crops are a hell of alot smaller than yours. I hate trimming!


----------



## Gardenator (Dec 2, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I dont think I stated how many we had in inventory this run, what did you do, count them? LOL!


I did lol very impressive set up... pulling up a chair n a bowl


----------



## F80M4 (Dec 2, 2020)

Looks like a heavy one bro! Im praying for your success bro!! This is the one


----------



## Joedank (Dec 2, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Maybe we’ll have another contest/shirt giveaway!?!... @Joedank was our last winner, coming within a tenth of a lb from another follower!


My guess is 43.6 lbs this run looks phat!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 2, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Looking lovely Bandit, I got a feeling this round is going to set a record for The Compound. You grew a fucking forest in there.
> 
> Just call that trimming machine Flatrate. I got some plants coming down this weekend and more at the end of the month. More in January. Just glad my crops are a hell of alot smaller than yours. I hate trimming!


I got that same feeling!.. very thick and dense in there. Can’t wait to see the final numbers. Some long days coming up!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 2, 2020)

Joedank said:


> My guess is 43.6 lbs this run looks phat!!


I hope you're right Joe!


----------



## budofgreen (Dec 4, 2020)

Beautiful job, I'm proud of Oklahoma. We also ended up with 15 ml of thick RSO for our first run ever. We still have over half from a month ago.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 4, 2020)

budofgreen said:


> Beautiful job, I'm proud of Oklahoma. We also ended up with 15 ml of thick RSO for our first run ever. We still have over half from a month ago.


A little dab will do ya!


----------



## Smacker (Dec 4, 2020)

Hey Bandit, are you on 4’ or 5’ tables? I’m still drooling over your setup. Also how many sq ft are you allotting per plant? My wife said that’s what she wants our grow to look like by January 2022.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 4, 2020)

Smacker said:


> Hey Bandit, are you on 4’ or 5’ tables? I’m still drooling over your setup. Also how many sq ft are you allotting per plant? My wife said that’s what she wants our grow to look like by January 2022.


We are on 4x20 sliding trays. You can slide these trays either way 17 inches. Gives you plenty of room to get in there and feed/larf, etc. And thanks man!.. its been a long road to get here. Lots of fights with the Mrs. over things we need to make our lives easier, but she always sees it as a good investment when you're not crawling around trying to feed the inventory. We are doing 24 plants per tray.. we've found out that this is the max you can go with our growing/training method.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 5, 2020)

Im not too far from Oklahoma, ill bring the grill and some scissors  Have no fear, I watched Edward Scissorhands too many times to count growing up  Great work man, you killed it!!


----------



## Gardenator (Dec 5, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Im not too far from Oklahoma, ill bring the grill and some scissors  Have no fear, I watched Edward Scissorhands too many times to count growing up  Great work man, you killed it!!


Gonna have to change ur name to Grasstrimmer instead... Thats alot of grass!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 5, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Im not too far from Oklahoma, ill bring the grill and some scissors  Have no fear, I watched Edward Scissorhands too many times to count growing up  Great work man, you killed it!!


Haha!.. thanks!... the fun is about to begin.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 9, 2020)

Well, here we go! This is gonna take a straight minute to take down. We’ll post final weight as soon as possible. LETS HAVE ANOTHER CONTEST!... Closest guess gets a Compound HQ T-shirt!. For reference, there are 74 plants in there. Post your guesses!


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 9, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well, here we go! This is gonna take a straight minute to take down. We’ll post final weight as soon as possible. LETS HAVE ANOTHER CONTEST!... Closest guess gets a Compound HQ T-shirt!. Post your guesses!View attachment 4764411View attachment 4764412View attachment 4764413


99 strong! each row 33! That's my guess show them suckers how to pull some plants, bro! Beautiful


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 9, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well, here we go! This is gonna take a straight minute to take down. We’ll post final weight as soon as possible. LETS HAVE ANOTHER CONTEST!... Closest guess gets a Compound HQ T-shirt!. Post your guesses!View attachment 4764411View attachment 4764412View attachment 4764413


The last picture in that set... Holy smokes. Had 2 come back and take another look.. One of those Colas weighs more than homies plants!! LOL  

Peace!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 9, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> The last picture in that set... Holy smokes. Had 2 come back and take another look.. One of those Colas weighs more than homies plants!! LOL
> 
> Peace!


We got some fat ladies in there for sure!, appreciate it man!


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 9, 2020)

"The Land of 10,000 Joints"


----------



## Smacker (Dec 9, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well, here we go! This is gonna take a straight minute to take down. We’ll post final weight as soon as possible. LETS HAVE ANOTHER CONTEST!... Closest guess gets a Compound HQ T-shirt!. Post your guesses!


I hope you pull a solid 60 pounds man. You’re doing awesome and living my dream! I’m proud for you and completely jealous.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 9, 2020)

Smacker said:


> I hope you pull a solid 60 pounds man. You’re doing awesome and living my dream! I’m proud for you and completely jealous.


Thanks bud!, it’s a lot of work, but I love doing it. Sleep till 11, work the room for a couple of hours, then go do whatever the fuck I want for the rest of the day. ... but now, this is where you have to dig in and work your ass off for the next 3-4 weeks.. drying, curing, and trimming this crop, while prepping your next crop of clones. I’ll be glad when mid January comes around so I can breathe for a min.


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 9, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> and trimming this crop


Your favorite part, I am jealous!


----------



## Smacker (Dec 9, 2020)

Not to sound weird but I want to be you when I grow up. lol. I’m on a first name basis with the state health department. I’ve been calling them three times a week since or state legalized medical marijuana in November. I hope to qualify for a grow license and start my building construction by March but who knows. lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 9, 2020)

Smacker said:


> Not to sound weird but I want to be you when I grow up. lol. I’m on a first name basis with the state health department. I’ve been calling them three times a week since or state legalized medical marijuana in November. I hope to qualify for a grow license and start my building construction by March but who knows. lol


Give it hell bud!.. you only live once.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 9, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Your favorite part, I am jealous!


I thought you said you were going to be in town this weekend????


----------



## Father Fuzzy (Dec 9, 2020)

Looking like a fantastic 37.9 lbs


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 9, 2020)

@Flatrate ... found The Snowman. We about to be East bound and down. Just watch Ol’ Bandit run!


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 9, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @Flatrate ... found The Snowman. We about to be East bound and down. Just watch Ol’ Bandit run!View attachment 4764503


What strain is that?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 9, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> What strain is that?


Ethos Tenth Planet. It’s our first run with it. We grew out about 10 seeds, picked out the best 2, and cloned them. So far, I like the structure and yield, but labs will tell us more about the terps. Will definitely be in the next run!


----------



## Gardenator (Dec 10, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well, here we go! This is gonna take a straight minute to take down. We’ll post final weight as soon as possible. LETS HAVE ANOTHER CONTEST!... Closest guess gets a Compound HQ T-shirt!. For reference, there are 74 plants in there. Post your guesses!View attachment 4764411View attachment 4764412View attachment 4764413


Amazing looking herb bro, my guess is 40.5lbs and again, really great looking herb you guys killed it again!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 10, 2020)

Gardenator said:


> Amazing looking herb bro, my guess is 40.5lbs and again, really great looking herb you guys killed it again!!


Thank you so much, we appreciate it!


----------



## 2klude (Dec 10, 2020)

Beautiful setup and awesome journal. Throughout all these grows is there 1 strain you've continuously ran? What's the best strain you've grown in this room that "ticks all the boxes"?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 10, 2020)

2klude said:


> Beautiful setup and awesome journal. Throughout all these grows is there 1 strain you've continuously ran? What's the best strain you've grown in this room that "ticks all the boxes"?


Thanks!..Id say Ethos Orange Kush Cake. I started from seed 2 years ago and continually hunted down the best mothers. I like the structure of the plant, yield, tolerance to the environment, it doesn't get crazy hairy, very predictable stretch, and this is the 4th generation of clones from the mothers. A very close 2nd is Dosi Whoa!... same scenario, great yielder, and we're on the 3rd generation of that strain.
The worst we've tried growing is Kosher Sorbet.. terrible yield, grows very stringy, does not take heat well at all, and is very sensitive to nutes.
OKC, and DW can take 1000ppm from clone very easily, and up to 1400ppm during flower.
10th Planet is looking to be a winner as well. So our next set of clones getting rooted out for the next run are 10th Planet, Dosi, and OKC.
We tried Ethos Grape Diamonds this round, and its no good either. I had 2 plants from a mother I still have that came out good, but 90% of the others were crap.


----------



## 2klude (Dec 10, 2020)

@DoubleAtotheRON Rigth on Man! Does the Orang Kush Cake have really dense hard nugs? From the photos she's definitely a heavy yielder with bag appeal too.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 10, 2020)

2klude said:


> @DoubleAtotheRON Rigth on Man! Does the Orang Kush Cake have really dense hard nugs? From the photos she's definitely a heavy yielder with bag appeal too.


Pretty much everything we have in there right now made very dense nugs. I got a few 10th Planets that made colas as big as a RedBull can, but taller, and hard as a rock. ... very pleased so far with this run. We just need good labs now, and we'll be in the clear!


----------



## 2klude (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm rereading this journal from the begining... think I missed a few things on the first go.

On first couple pages you mentioned you lost 10% of the run due to not having enough time/man power to harvest in time and they died on the vine. I'm not following what happen here?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 10, 2020)

2klude said:


> I'm rereading this journal from the begging... think I missed a few things on the first go.
> 
> On first couple pages you mentioned you lost 10% of the run due to not having enough time/man power to harvest in time and they died on the vine. I'm not following what happen here?


That's correct. We had 121 plants going on that run. We simply ran out of time/manpower to take it down, and it died on the vine. Had to shit can them. We have figured out that 72 plants is optimum for our setup. Too many plants in too small of a space is disastrous. We actually doubled our yield by cutting back on the number of plants.. well, we added a CO2 generator also, but the moral to the story is TRAINING!. You can get a lot more with alot less if you train your plants to grow laterally rather than just straight up. So like on the past couple of grows, I will spend alot of time tying down leaders... AND, I adjust those as the grow goes along. The current grow that is being taken down prob has about 1500, 6" wire ties spreading these ladies legs apart as much as possible. So during the first 3 weeks of flower, that's all I do is tie and weave into the net. Making sure I have no leaders getting ahead of any others. That's why the canopy is so flat, even with 3 different strains going.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 10, 2020)

I should also note that during veg, we will top the plants twice, for 4 main colas. Run #7 is being cloned right now.


----------



## 2klude (Dec 10, 2020)

I read you're 3 runs in without any pest or PM. I can see everything is clean and sterile but what product or products are you using as a preventative?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 10, 2020)

2klude said:


> I read you're 3 runs in without any pest or PM. I can see everything is clean and sterile but what product or products are you using as a preventative?


We are 6 runs in.. We have had a couple of bouts of Fungus Gnats, but they are more annoying than anything. We put a BTI in our tank to kill out the larvae. As far as PM, Botrytis, etc. Lucky enough, we only failed for mold labs once. Since then, by the excellent advise of @Renfro, we installed an AirROS generator. It releases H203 at 30 PPB (with a B) to kill out any pathogens, mold, bacteria, etc. It was a $5000 machine, but hell, we lost 10x's that much on the summer experimental grow due to mold. Had to sell it to processors for dirt cheap.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 10, 2020)

Oh!. and also by the advise of @Renfro, a great product that we use is Physan20. We clean our dehuye coils, AC coils, floor, trays, etc.. we even hose our shoes and pant legs down with it before we enter the room with a pump up sprayer. It's really cheap on Amazon. A little goes a loooong ways. An operation this size might run you $40 a year.


----------



## 2klude (Dec 11, 2020)

Yeah Renfro provides awesome advice. I've literally done searches just to read random comments he makes across the forums. I've followed that AirROS thread. Its in the cards for the future but I've gotta finish off my build and recoup some of my investment first. Here in Canada the comparable product and locally made is by a company called Air Sniper.

Physan20 is awesome stuff and cheap, also running Microbal Lift BTI in my rez... works like a charm.


----------



## Teag (Dec 11, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well, here we go! This is gonna take a straight minute to take down. We’ll post final weight as soon as possible. LETS HAVE ANOTHER CONTEST!... Closest guess gets a Compound HQ T-shirt!. For reference, there are 74 plants in there. Post your guesses!


I don't know...34 lbs is my wild guess. Looking great!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 11, 2020)

We delayed a day to start, but got all the main colas on tray 1 down today. Gonna get tray 2 mains tomorrow. Tray 1 secondaries are gonna bake for another week and a half or so.. It’ll probably be mid to low shelf, shake, or go to processors , we’ll have to see, but hey, it’s money. I can tell you already we are going to have to run more lines in the dry room, we’re quickly going to run out of room by tomorrow, which tells me this is going to be a bumper crop. Sorry for the crappy pics, I think the lens along with everything else is covered in resin.


----------



## Gardenator (Dec 12, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We delayed a day to start, but got all the main colas on tray 1 down today. Gonna get tray 2 mains tomorrow. Tray 1 secondaries are gonna bake for another week and a half or so.. It’ll probably be mid to low shelf, shake, or go to processors , we’ll have to see, but hey, it’s money. I can tell you already we are going to have to run more lines in the dry room, we’re quickly going to run out of room by tomorrow, which tells me this is going to be a bumper crop. Sorry for the crappy pics, I think the lens along with everything else is covered in resin.
> 
> View attachment 4766119View attachment 4766120


Fucking kilkin it bro!! Looks great and the resin on the lense only means the room must be full of frost monsters!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 12, 2020)

Lateral branch. 10th Planet.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 13, 2020)

Building the Wall of Weed. Should have the two bottom lines full by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Father Fuzzy (Dec 13, 2020)

whoa nicely done sir!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 13, 2020)

Father Fuzzy said:


> whoa nicely done sir!


Yikes!, and we still have this much more to go. ...


----------



## 2klude (Dec 13, 2020)

Awesome run! You have any pics of dried/cured Orange Kush Cake?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 13, 2020)

@2klude


----------



## Teag (Dec 13, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Building the Wall of Weed. Should have the two bottom lines full by this time tomorrow.


Dude, If your trying to build a wall to keep me out then your using the wrong material... 

What are you using to secure the plants to the hangers?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 13, 2020)

Teag said:


> Dude, If your trying to build a wall to keep me out then your using the wrong material...
> 
> What are you using to secure the plants to the hangers?


Just find a good solid bottom nug, and hang it on there, and snug it all the way down to the crotch of the stem and bud. I can get 6-7 colas per hanger on there. Just depends on how fat they are. Start in the middle of the hanger with your fattest ones and work your way outwards. This keeps the hanger balanced.. you may have to rearrange to balance, but you’ll get the hang of it. (Pun intended)


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 14, 2020)

<3


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 14, 2020)

Well, I didn’t quite get the wall finished today, some were just not ready to take yet. They need a few more days. There’s prob 14 10th Planets that are still cooking, as well as that field of secondaries (that I don’t know how I’m gonna dry), but I may just have to dry them in the grow room. May have a hard time getting help this close to the Holidays. Wouldn’t be my first Christmas behind a pair of Fiskars. Kicking myself in the ass for not keeping the right pheono mother of 10th Planet, but whatcha gonna do... try again.


----------



## 2klude (Dec 15, 2020)

Love the pics! 

I missed it... how did you lose the keeper pheno of 10th planet?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 15, 2020)

2klude said:


> Love the pics!
> 
> I missed it... how did you lose the keeper pheno of 10th planet?


I killed off the mother. I didn’t have room for 5-6 mothers of that strain to keep until this round finished out, so I went with my gut and kept what I thought was a keeper on 10th Planet. Not saying it was a horrible choice, but I liked the way another set finished better.


----------



## F80M4 (Dec 16, 2020)

How many plants and lights again? I pray for that juicy weight bro!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 16, 2020)

F80M4 said:


> How many plants and lights again? I pray for that juicy weight bro!


71 plants and 18 HLG 550 V2’s. ..... and me too!.. it’s looking heavy!


----------



## F80M4 (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm gonna say 3.5 - 4 per light this one


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 16, 2020)

F80M4 said:


> I'm gonna say 3.5 - 4 per light this one


I would love to live up to that number.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 16, 2020)

I am happy to report that we have almost all the top colas down, and have inspected them throughly for mold... none! So, I’m gonna say the AirROS was a good investment, but the lab will ultimately tell us how many CFU’s are there. The threshold for microbes is 10,000 CFU’s , if we hit under 2000 or less, I’m sold on it!


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 16, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well, here we go! This is gonna take a straight minute to take down. We’ll post final weight as soon as possible. LETS HAVE ANOTHER CONTEST!... Closest guess gets a Compound HQ T-shirt!. For reference, there are 74 plants in there. Post your guesses!View attachment 4764411View attachment 4764412View attachment 4764413


I just love looking in here...
I sees 44.5 pounds


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 16, 2020)

81 wet grams...
105 wet grams


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 16, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> I just love looking in here...
> I sees 44.5 pounds


I think you’re gonna be very close!


----------



## sfsdfuturegrower (Dec 17, 2020)

Wow looking great. Do you think the rolling tables you are using could be setup to have soil beds instead of pots. Curious if they can hold that much weight. Very excited for your next run.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 17, 2020)

sfsdfuturegrower said:


> Wow looking great. Do you think the rolling tables you are using could be setup to have soil beds instead of pots. Curious if they can hold that much weight. Very excited for your next run.


Hmm.. prob not. That’s a lot of weight.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 17, 2020)

I think we’re putting a dent in it.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 18, 2020)

Before each harvest, I always tell myself, “The only way to eat an elephant is one bite at a time”.. sometimes it can be overwhelming, but we are doing a 3 stage harvest, so it’s not so bad... better yields as well. Took the top mains, let the secondaries cook for 9 days, and now we are taking the rest, which will be lower shelf stuff, like selling for $1400 a lb for a mix of trim and small bud that they can sell for $99 a zip. Good and dense small nugs nonetheless.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 18, 2020)

Looks so beautiful! A sight 2 be proud of


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 18, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Looks so beautiful! A sight 2 be proud of


Thank you so much, we appreciate it!


----------



## Gardenator (Dec 19, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Before each harvest, I always tell myself, “The only way to eat an elephant is one bite at a time”.. sometimes it can be overwhelming, but we are doing a 3 stage harvest, so it’s not so bad... better yields as well. Took the top mains, let the secondaries cook for 9 days, and now we are taking the rest, which will be lower shelf stuff, like selling for $1400 a lb for a mix of trim and small bud that they can sell for $99 a zip. Good and dense small nugs nonetheless.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772069View attachment 4772073View attachment 4772076


You just gave me a new piece of motivation for myself... "only way to eat an elephant is one bite at a time" never heard it but its in the brain forever now...


----------



## F80M4 (Dec 19, 2020)

I'm gonna be ordering the resinator of. I hate trimming


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 19, 2020)

F80M4 said:


> I'm gonna be ordering the resinator of. I hate trimming


We’ve only ran across maybe 2 Unicorns in the past couple of years... people who love to trim. I don’t mind if they medicate before coming to work if it helps them stay focused, and do a good job. Others who hit me up to come trim will show up one day and then you call them the next day, and they’re like “man, I got this thing I gotta go do”, and you never see them again. Lol.


----------



## OSBuds (Dec 19, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We’ve only ran across maybe 2 Unicorns in the past couple of years... people who love to trim. I don’t mind if they medicate before coming to work if it helps them stay focused, and do a good job. Others who hit me up to come trim will show up one day and then you call them the next day, and they’re like “man, I got this thing I gotta go do”, and you never see them again. Lol.


This Bodhi Deep Line Alchemy 6, took two people 3+ hours to trim. Yield was 4.91 oz. Grown from clone outdoor 2020.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 19, 2020)

OSBuds said:


> This Bodhi Deep Line Alchemy 6, took twoView attachment 4772697View attachment 4772698 people 3+ hours to trim. Yield was 4.91 oz. Grown from clone outdoor 2020.


Good job bud!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 20, 2020)

Getting closer.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 21, 2020)

Most of that lower crap you see hanging there, and the rest of it will be shake, small nugs,... I have a good buyer for that stuff. They will sell it for $99 a zip at the Dispo. Really doesn't matter too much about the drying process here.. just dry the fuck out of it, and strip it off the stems and run it through the grinder.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 27, 2020)

Ok, let’s start grinding this stuff!.. dual GreenBroz about to knock it out.


----------



## Smacker (Dec 27, 2020)

Damn! 2 GB’s? That’s awesome.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 27, 2020)

Used to have a hook up that would sell me an ounce of shake for $100, I freaking loved it. Same smoke was going for 100/oz back then, and I didn't have to break it up


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 27, 2020)

Smacker said:


> Damn! 2 GB’s? That’s awesome.


It’s just faster. Time is money yo!


----------



## F80M4 (Dec 27, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We’ve only ran across maybe 2 Unicorns in the past couple of years... people who love to trim. I don’t mind if they medicate before coming to work if it helps them stay focused, and do a good job. Others who hit me up to come trim will show up one day and then you call them the next day, and they’re like “man, I got this thing I gotta go do”, and you never see them again. Lol.


What's the going rate for a trimmer


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 27, 2020)

F80M4 said:


> What's the going rate for a trimmer


We pay by the hour $8 for beginners, and $10 for experienced. Cash in fist daily.


----------



## F80M4 (Dec 27, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We pay by the hour $8 for beginners, and $10 for experienced.


Human, what state is that? In Canada the rate is 20-25/hr


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 27, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We pay by the hour $8 for beginners, and $10 for experienced.


Human?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 27, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Human?


Yes human... we own the 2 GreenBroz.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 27, 2020)

F80M4 said:


> Human, what state is that? In Canada the rate is 20-25/hr


Oklahoma.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 27, 2020)

The reason it’s low pay is 1. This is Oklahoma 2. They are just busting off fan leafs and sugar tips. 3. Final hand finish is pretty easy, as the GreenBroz does most of the work.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 27, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Used to have a hook up that would sell me an ounce of shake for $100, I freaking loved it. Same smoke was going for 100/oz back then, and I didn't have to break it up


Hell, we smoke the trim/shake... that’s where all the trichs are. And yeah, you don’t have to grind it!


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 27, 2020)

I remember walking about a mile in 6" of snow to snag a bag of sparkling shake  Drove the car as far as it would go, and hoofed it the rest of the way. The shit ive done to catch a buzz


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 27, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> I remember walking about a mile in 6" of snow to snag a bag of sparkling shake  Drove the car as far as it would go, and hoofed it the rest of the way. The shit ive done to catch a buzz


I just made about 2 lbs of Grape Diamonds trim out of the GreenBroz... flows like lava.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 27, 2020)

Hell yeah!! Let it flow


----------



## 2klude (Dec 27, 2020)

F80M4 said:


> Human, what state is that? In Canada the rate is 20-25/hr


Maybe in the "grey" market but legal producers in Canada are paying just over minimum wage. I know the average legal producers in BC are paying $17 per hour Canadian dollars($13 USD) and they pay taxes on that with shit benefits. I pay 25 cash, all you can eat/drink/smoke, but the 4 people who help me take down my rooms are friends I've known most of my life. I run a dry trimmer too so just bucking off buds and quick cleanup when it comes out of the machine.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 27, 2020)

2klude said:


> Maybe in the "grey" market but legal producers in Canada are paying just over minimum wage. I know the average legal producers in BC are paying $17 per hour Canadian dollars($13 USD) and they pay taxes on that with shit benefits. I pay 25 cash, all you can eat/drink/smoke, but the 4 people who help me take down my rooms are friends I've known most of my life. I run a dry trimmer too so just bucking off buds and quick cleanup when it comes out of the machine.


So yeah, at 8-10 US dollars cash in fist daily is like getting paid $15 an hour with paying taxes. No benefits, but we feed the crew, and they can take a smoke break when they want, but most of them just wait till after 5 to smoke a bowl ( not in the facility).. that’s a no no. We don’t allow any food or drink in the building other than water.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 27, 2020)

Btw.. minimum wage here is $7.25, and then you pay taxes on those crumbs... so $8-$10 cash in fist daily is a good deal for the right people.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 1, 2021)

The 10th Planet about to go to testing, and then hit the shelves...


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 1, 2021)

happy new year buddy, wishing you and yours nothing but the best in `21


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 1, 2021)

diggs99 said:


> happy new year buddy, wishing you and yours nothing but the best in `21


You too bud!... what the hell are you doing up at 5:24 am? lol!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> The 10th Planet about to go to testing, and then hit the shelves...View attachment 4783661


How many days those nugs run?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 1, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> How many days those nugs run?


8 weeks veg, and 9 flower.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 1, 2021)

By the way.. if you've not smoked your favorite bowl and watched the new "Off the Air" on Adult Swim, you're missing out on some serious brain stimulation. Watched it for like 3 hours last night... mindfuck.


----------



## 2com (Jan 1, 2021)

Was your room designed or built knowing that you'd be hanging hlg550s?


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You too bud!... what the hell are you doing up at 5:24 am? lol!


haha i don’t sleep too much


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 1, 2021)

2com said:


> Was your room designed or built knowing that you'd be hanging hlg550s?


Built for a grow. It was a new build out, and that’s why I put the 220 outlets on the ceiling.


----------



## 2com (Jan 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Built for a grow. It was a new build out, and that’s why I put the 220 outlets on the ceiling.


I was just wondering if the light hanging was planned for. It's just eye bolts into the rafters, right?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 1, 2021)

2com said:


> I was just wondering if the light hanging was planned for. It's just eye bolts into the rafters, right?


Yeah, I mapped out the light pattern specifically for the 550's, and had the electricians wire it up that way... and yes, just heavy duty eye bolts for the hangers in the joists. (2x12's)


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 1, 2021)

I told the framers that I wanted the ceiling to be able to withstand 500 lbs of equipment, he thought I said 5000 lbs LOL... this ceiling is way overbuilt.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 1, 2021)

Seriously, this thing has 2x12 joists at 16 inch centers, with 2, 2x16x20's sistered to each other running the length of the room on its side.... hang on, I think I got a pic of it.. it's almost comical.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 1, 2021)

@2com.... you can't see all the 2x12's because they're covered in spray foam.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 1, 2021)

.... and then the guy metal straps the 2 x 16 x 20's to the metal frame of the building!!! LOL! I dont know how much I paid for all that overbuild, but wood is ridiculous high right now. I just built another 30x40 shop, and it was cheaper to built it metal than wood frame.


----------



## 2com (Jan 1, 2021)

Sounds pretty sturdy then, hah.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 1, 2021)

2com said:


> Sounds pretty sturdy then, hah.


Like a brick shit house.


----------



## Polyuro (Jan 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @2com.... you can't see all the 2x12's because they're covered in spray foam.




Do it right the first time!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 1, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Do it right the first time!


That's what I had in mind  ... 2 sides of the grow room have another outside wall (room inside of a building)...so those have 8 inches each of framing/spray foam/drywall and metal on the outside of the building. So, about 16 inches of insulation on those 2 walls. It's like a Yeti cooler in that room. Very easy to control. You can hardly hear a thunderstorm moving through.


----------



## Green Puddin (Jan 5, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> .... and then the guy metal straps the 2 x 16 x 20's to the metal frame of the building!!! LOL! I dont know how much I paid for all that overbuild, but wood is ridiculous high right now. I just built another 30x40 shop, and it was cheaper to built it metal than wood frame.


Ya lumber is ridiculous up here in Canada as well..... A 2 x4 x8 is 10 bucks pretty much double from summer time ......and plywood is 70 bucks a sheet lmao it was 40 a sheet in the summer when I built one of my rooms lol


----------



## Green Puddin (Jan 5, 2021)

How would you rate that Orange Kush Cake? is it Potent ? Yields decent? tastes good?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 5, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> How would you rate that Orange Kush Cake? is it Potent ? Yields decent? tastes good?


It's been our Flagship strain for a couple a years. Potent, yes,... leans on the sativa. Yields are somewhere in this thread from the last grow. Taste is citrus, and earthy... pretty tasty!


----------



## Green Puddin (Jan 5, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It's been our Flagship strain for a couple a years. Potent, yes,... leans on the sativa. Yields are somewhere in this thread from the last grow. Taste is citrus, and earthy... pretty tasty!


cool thanks man appreciate it !!


----------



## swedsteven (Jan 5, 2021)

wow very nice .
did you ever thinking trying one pot organic to see the difference in terpene, yield and potency ?
amazing setup .


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 6, 2021)

swedsteven said:


> wow very nice .
> did you ever thinking trying one pot organic to see the difference in terpene, yield and potency ?
> amazing setup .


We’re always trying different things, but that is one we have not done... might try one one this next run, especially the Dosi pheno, that’s a good one we have. Very consistent.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 6, 2021)

We are going back to C25 medium tho. We noticed that plants with C25 compared to BM7 had much whiter and healthier roots. It drains very well, holds ph more consistently, and is a little cheaper. Bags are heavy as hell tho. Gonna have to hire some muscle to transplant.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 6, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> Ya lumber is ridiculous up here in Canada as well..... A 2 x4 x8 is 10 bucks pretty much double from summer time ......and plywood is 70 bucks a sheet lmao it was 40 a sheet in the summer when I built one of my rooms lol


Yeah, when I was getting bids for this building, I was just going to do wood frame, and metal sheeting with a concrete floor. All the bids I were getting sounded really high, so I called the local lumber store and asked what was up... this lady tells me that they were paying $7-10 a sheet for OSB siding 3 weeks prior.. now they are paying $30 wholesale. WTF is going on???? Dont get me wrong, I'd rather have metal frame, but GEEZ!


----------



## sfsdfuturegrower (Jan 9, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> AirROS 4014 engaged and leveled at 30ppbView attachment 4685192View attachment 4685193View attachment 4685194


I saw on a Facebook page your review of the airos. Looks like a great precaution.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 9, 2021)

sfsdfuturegrower said:


> I saw on a Facebook page your review of the airos. Looks like a great precaution.


I think it was worth the money for sure!.. we inspected top colas very close with a scope, and didn't see anything. The round before that, we could visibly see mold when you peeled back the top cola nugs.... which is why we got the AirROS in the first place. Lost our ass on that round.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 9, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yeah, when I was getting bids for this building, I was just going to do wood frame, and metal sheeting with a concrete floor. All the bids I were getting sounded really high, so I called the local lumber store and asked what was up... this lady tells me that they were paying $7-10 a sheet for OSB siding 3 weeks prior.. now they are paying $30 wholesale. WTF is going on???? Dont get me wrong, I'd rather have metal frame, but GEEZ!


Built some houses this last summer. Lumber guy gave us a heads up about the price hike, and we ordered lumber for the next 2 houses a month early, saved $40k  I'm a welder by trade, and I can build things like decks and handrails as cheap as the lumber guys right now


----------



## 2klude (Jan 9, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I think it was worth the money for sure!.. we inspected top colas very close with a scope, and didn't see anything. The round before that, we could visibly see mold when you peeled back the top cola nugs.... which is why we got the AirROS in the first place. Lost our ass on that round.


Are you still scrubbing the air in the room through carbon even if you have the AirRos? I've heard claims that the AirRos is all you need to eliminate smell and it won't effect the smell coming off the plants... what's your take?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 9, 2021)

2klude said:


> Are you still scrubbing the air in the room through carbon even if you have the AirRos? I've heard claims that the AirRos is all you need to eliminate smell and it won't effect the smell coming off the plants... what's your take?


No, we are sealed 100%. All we run is the AirROS. No air coming in or out except when we enter the room. The AirROS does kill out all the smell, but at some point in about week 7-9, it can be detected when you come in... otherwise it always smells like a new hotel room in there.


----------



## 2com (Jan 10, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> No, we are sealed 100%. All we run is the AirROS. No air coming in or out except when we enter the room. The AirROS does kill out all the smell, but at some point in about week 7-9, it can be detected when you come in... otherwise it always smells like a new hotel room in there.


That's fucking incredible.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 14, 2021)

Time to do it over again!... got everything cleaned up and sterilized. I wasn't real happy with the yields, just shy of 19lbs. which is about a gram a watt. I've done alot better in the past. Gonna try a different lineup this run with Ethos Dosi Whoa! (3rd run of this pheno), new strains are Ethos Candy Store, Citradelic Sunset, and Crescend0 rbx1. Gonna change it up a bit.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 14, 2021)

Got nobody to blame but myself on this last run. I rolled the dice on pheno's, and ran out of room for mothers. About week 7 I was kicking myself in the ass for not keeping the right ones, but hey, that's growing for ya!... better luck next time.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Got nobody to blame but myself on this last run. I rolled the dice on pheno's, and ran out of room for mothers. About week 7 I was kicking myself in the ass for not keeping the right ones, but hey, that's growing for ya!... better luck next time.


FUCK ME! I was off by 90 pounds.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 14, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> FUCK ME! I was off by 90 pounds.


I wished you would have been right! LOL!... Grape Diamonds was absolute shit. .. hated it, terrible yield. The rest were just average. I went from Dosi Whoa! on the last run at 292g per plant average to 114 across the board this run (no Dosi this run).. I was pissed for a while, but I got over it... nothing you can do about it but try again, and learn from your mistakes.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 14, 2021)

This room is capable of making 40+ lbs with the right phenos and training, and experience. Im just not there yet. Best i've done was ~27lbs, and it didn't even look that great (in my opinion)


----------



## sfsdfuturegrower (Jan 14, 2021)

Good luck with next run, by far your thread is my favorite on rollitup.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 14, 2021)

sfsdfuturegrower said:


> Good luck with next run, by far your thread is my favorite on rollitup.


Thanks man.. just disappointed this run, but I’m determined to make the next one the best.


----------



## 2com (Jan 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Time to do it over again!... got everything cleaned up and sterilized. I wasn't real happy with the yields, just shy of 19lbs. which is about a gram a watt. I've done alot better in the past. Gonna try a different lineup this run with Ethos Dosi Whoa! (3rd run of this pheno), new strains are Ethos Candy Store, Citradelic Sunset, and Crescend0 rbx1. Gonna change it up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tidiness soothes me.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 22, 2021)

Incubation for round 7. Thought we’d change things up a bit this round.
Growing from seed..
Ethos Citradelic Sunset, CrescendO Rbx1, and Candy Store R1
Keeping our Dosi Whoa genetics because it’s such a heavy yielding pheno, but saving it for next time.
I still like the paper towel method, and I got 100 percent tap roots within 18 hours on the heat mat. Hell, one of them cracked the shell and popped the first set of leaves on the paper towel. Wish I would have taken a pic of that. Anywho... going back to C25 medium, as we have tried it in the past and liked it, but they were on back order this last round and we used BM7 again. Not that BM7 is bad, we just like the C25 better. Seems to drain better, and we have noticed healthier root systems with it. Here we go!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 24, 2021)

This past harvest.. market ready. As the market slips farther and farther down, we've been spending less time grooming the final product. It really doesn't seem to matter anymore. IF you spend days getting it really tight, you might get an extra $100-$150 a lb more,.. not worth it to me anyways. It's just Dispensary weed. Hell, if it was just for me, I'd just make a few spins in the GreenBroz and call it good. We don't really even smoke our own buds, we smoke the trim. I think if the general population of patients would look under a scope before you start hacking away at it trying to make it ascetically pleasing, they would prob rather you leave it alone, and not scalp it down to the bone. You're really chopping off alot of trichs when you do that. Just my opinion.


----------



## 2klude (Jan 25, 2021)

Can you imagine if one day it becomes industry standard to sell buds with all the sugar leaves intact lol.

Thanks for the update and photos....


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 25, 2021)

2klude said:


> Can you imagine if one day it becomes industry standard to sell buds with all the sugar leaves intact lol.
> 
> Thanks for the update and photos....


Maybe not all of them, but just a rougher cut would sure make harvest easier and make a better deal for the end user. For some reason, they think it’s top shelf if you trim it as smooth as a marble.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 25, 2021)

Gotta brag about a Company we've recently done business with. We had done an experimental crop over the summer and when we sent in our labs, we had failed 3 strains due to microbes, and we needed a solution. The State threshold is 10,000 CFU's This last run we just finished came back with "NONE DETECTED"!
Airrosbysage
truly did the job in keeping your meds safe, and we will continue to use their machines to keep microbes to zero! We're truly excited to know that what we produced is clean medicine! Can't say enough about the customer service.. TOP NOTCH!. They will stay with you every step of the way from install to analyzing your sd card for past reading and settings. If you really want to combat your microbes, give me a shout, and I'll point you the right direction! Compound HQ.... Quality Craft Cannabis! Labs by
Express Toxicology Services


----------



## Keesje (Jan 27, 2021)

Keep on using it!
Very interesting device.
I still am not sure if it is all safe for human beings?
Are there some standards by the FDA or a similar organisation?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 27, 2021)

Keesje said:


> Keep on using it!
> Very interesting device.
> I still am not sure if it is all safe for human beings?
> Are there some standards by the FDA or a similar organisation?


OSHA standards for H203 are ..
100ppb - 8 hours continuous exposure
50ppb - 24 hour continuous exposure
30ppb - of course this is a safe level,
We may spend 4 hours max a day in there, but mostly 1-2 hours feeding, and the level stays around 25-30 ppb.


----------



## ypbiscuit (Jan 27, 2021)

Love your thread, I'd like a room like yours someday. 

? on the AIRROS, do you happen to know what model would be good for a 40ft cargo container grow area? 

Thanks! Excited for your next round


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 27, 2021)

ypbiscuit said:


> Love your thread, I'd like a room like yours someday.
> 
> ? on the AIRROS, do you happen to know what model would be good for a 40ft cargo container grow area?
> 
> Thanks! Excited for your next round


Thanks!.... what's your room dimensions? 40x?x? If it's a 40x10x8 , you would need a model to cover around 6500 cubic ft of air. So, id go with one of these 4007 models. Here's the website. https://static.mywebsites360.com/c7d0efaad4674597819ea8c1d874d41a/r/dfbd075f83c1438f97b6333fc545b29e/1/AirROS 4000 Series (40XX) Purifier - 2019b.pdf


----------



## SoD4nk (Jan 30, 2021)

IS there any way I can PM or talk to you about bigger grow operations? I got extremely lucky and landed a job and they want my input on some stuff.. and they want me to walk around the facility with them and see which room would be a good fit for starting.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 31, 2021)

SoD4nk said:


> IS there any way I can PM or talk to you about bigger grow operations? I got extremely lucky and landed a job and they want my input on some stuff.. and they want me to walk around the facility with them and see which room would be a good fit for starting.


Sure.. you can DM me.. Not sure how much help I would be, but I'll see what I can do for you.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 3, 2021)

Been a minute since I’ve updated.. We are up and transplanted for Grow 7. Kind of a rough start, but I think we’re back on track. Thankfully, we didn’t lose power during the great Snowmagedon of 2021. We had temps in the -7 for a high, and wind chills in the -25 range ...that’s Fahrenheit folks!... hadn’t seen air this cold in decades. Had a pipe freeze up, and went a few days without a shower, but we made it through. Fucking 70 degrees today lol!...that’s Oklahoma for ya! That tall one is the back is an older Dosi Whoa! we're growing for ourselves, and I'm going to take cuttings from her and run that strain on the next round.


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 3, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Been a minute since I’ve updated.. We are up and transplanted for Grow 7. Kind of a rough start, but I think we’re back on track. Thankfully, we didn’t lose power during the great Snowmagedon of 2021. We had temps in the -7 for a high, and wind chills in the -25 range ...that’s Fahrenheit folks!... hadn’t seen air this cold in decades. Had a pipe freeze up, and went a few days without a shower, but we made it through. Fucking 70 degrees today lol!...that’s Oklahoma for ya! That tall one is the back is an older Dosi Whoa! we're growing for ourselves, and I'm going to take cuttings from her and run that strain on the next round.
> 
> View attachment 4843049View attachment 4843054


Hey buddy, glad you got through the storm without too much trouble. Super excited to see this run grown out. Best of luck, take care!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 3, 2021)

diggs99 said:


> Hey buddy, glad you got through the storm without too much trouble. Super excited to see this run grown out. Best of luck, take care!


Thanks man!, You too!


----------



## killakanna (Mar 7, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Been a minute since I’ve updated.. We are up and transplanted for Grow 7. Kind of a rough start, but I think we’re back on track. Thankfully, we didn’t lose power during the great Snowmagedon of 2021. We had temps in the -7 for a high, and wind chills in the -25 range ...that’s Fahrenheit folks!... hadn’t seen air this cold in decades. Had a pipe freeze up, and went a few days without a shower, but we made it through. Fucking 70 degrees today lol!...that’s Oklahoma for ya! That tall one is the back is an older Dosi Whoa! we're growing for ourselves, and I'm going to take cuttings from her and run that strain on the next round.
> 
> View attachment 4843049View attachment 4843054


Man that weather was some shit.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 9, 2021)

killakanna said:


> Man that weather was some shit.


Yep!.. Thankfully we don't see it that cold much. They were saying that that was a "once in a lifetime event" for Oklahoma. We mostly see overnight lows in the winter in the upper 20's, and it may snow once or twice during the season, but thats about it. Summer is another story. We get the weatherman saying "just stay inside folks", when we get in the triple digits, and heat indexes in the 115 F range. ... or we could experience all four seasons in a weeks timeframe... it's bipolar here.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 12, 2021)

Time to defoil, and set up the net!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 13, 2021)

I can’t say I’m in love with this canopy yet. Growing fem seeds is a crapshoot. However, if we get some good moms out of this with good labs, we’ll run them again with clones only. Flipping in a few days.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 13, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I can’t say I’m in love with this canopy yet. Growing fem seeds is a crapshoot. However, if we get some good moms out of this with good labs, we’ll run them again with clones only. Flipping in a few days. View attachment 4852560View attachment 4852561


Wow man, just wow.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 19, 2021)

Ok, we’re flipped. Prob should have done it a few days ago, but we had family down and trying to entertain them and the nieces and nephews... I switched up nutes to Flora like ol’ Renfo and @Flatrate. So far, I like it. Very easy to mix and it’s cheaper than what we’ve been using. We’re dead center on the VPD at the moment, but we’ll need to bring that RH down over the next couple of weeks. 
For those of you thinking about Botanicare tables.... one finger, fully loaded.


----------



## Teag (Mar 20, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ok, we’re flipped. Prob should have done it a few days ago, but we had family down and trying to entertain them and the nieces and nephews... I switched up nutes to Flora like ol’ Renfo and @Flatrate. So far, I like it. Very easy to mix and it’s cheaper than what we’ve been using. We’re dead center on the VPD at the moment, but we’ll need to bring that RH down over the next couple of weeks.


Looking good! Are you using liquid Flora or the dry Florapro?


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 20, 2021)

Looking awesome Aaron, as always, nice work!

check your dm’s


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 20, 2021)

What an amazing design of those racks to be able to slide in and out of positions with such little effort. I have drawers in the kitchen that take more effort than that to close...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 20, 2021)

Teag said:


> Looking good! Are you using liquid Flora or the dry Florapro?


Thanks!... using liquid Flora.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 20, 2021)

Buck5050 said:


> What an amazing design of those racks to be able to slide in and out of positions with such little effort. I have drawers in the kitchen that take more effort than that to close...


Yeah man, I’m not sure what kind of voodoo they use to make it so easy to move that much weight, or even keep them where you move them, but they were worth every penny. We got them about 2 years ago.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 23, 2021)

Well, it’s filling in anyways. ...a lot of tying down and training.


----------



## Green Puddin (Mar 24, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well, it’s filling in anyways. ...a lot of tying down and training. View attachment 4861133


Things look a little more perky then they appeared the other day dude !! im following along for the ride


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 24, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> Things look a little more perky then they appeared the other day dude !! im following along for the ride


Welcome aboard!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 25, 2021)

.... and stretching hard!. 1 week since the flip.


----------



## Flatrate (Mar 26, 2021)

Looking great man, lot of growth in one week! I too am really digging GH, are you using Armor Si?


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 26, 2021)

The Bandit National Forest is back


----------



## Hydrahail (Mar 26, 2021)

Wow nice


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 26, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Looking great man, lot of growth in one week! I too am really digging GH, are you using Armor Si?


Dude!.. they are stretching faster than I can tie them down! Im really liking the Flora Trio as well... I don't have a single plant now that is showing any signs of deficiencies. They seem to be growing overnight, and I see them everyday. Sticking to the recommended schedule on feed. Gonna be on 6.1/5.1/6.8 till the end of the month, then switch it up a little per the schedule. I prob should have flipped a bit sooner, but hopefully it'll make a nice sea of manageable buds. Im not using Armor (not even sure what it is).. but other than the Trio, I add 30ml per tank (50 gallons) of Mammoth P, and 250ml of Rasta CalMag. I've found no need to add PH up or down with this combo.

Just looked up the Armor si.... looks like its a little potassium booster with some silica. I'll look into it brotha!


----------



## Flatrate (Mar 26, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Im not using Armor (not even sure what it is)


Its their silica product.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 26, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Its their silica product.


About to go into town and pick up some Micro, Im out, and my bulk order from GrowGreenMI won't be here till tomorrow, but I know Im gonna have 20-30 thirty ladies today, so I'll see if they have any Armor.... I was reading the label, and it says to add it first to fresh water. Thats what they recommend on the the Mirco is to add it first before Gro and Bloom... what order do you mix?


----------



## Flatrate (Mar 26, 2021)

Armor
Micro
Grow 
Bloom

also add Cal Mag after Armor, before Micro.


----------



## Flatrate (Mar 26, 2021)

Armor will bump your PH up a little.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 26, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Armor will bump your PH up a little.


Yeah, I read that on the label .. as long as its not crazy, it should be fine, as my soil tends to start falling off a couple of times during the whole grow cycle.


----------



## Hydrahail (Mar 26, 2021)

You should try the pro I did 2 round with it and I thinks it's better then trio


----------



## Keesje (Mar 26, 2021)

Armor Si is an overpriced silica-product in a fancy bottle.
There are way cheaper substitutes. 

Also you can buy some silica-products that can be used as foliar fertilizer.
That way you don't have to worry about rising EC or pH.
Still you have to be carefull not to overfeed,


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 26, 2021)

Keesje said:


> Armor Si is an overpriced silica-product in a fancy bottle.
> There are way cheaper substitutes.
> 
> Also you can buy some silica-products that can be used as foliar fertilizer.
> ...


$90 for 2.5 gallons? That don't sound bad to me compared to other nutes. That'd prob last us a whole grow.


----------



## OSBuds (Mar 26, 2021)

Agsil16H Potassium Silicate


$16.00 with Free Shipping. You will receive enough AGSIL16H to make 150 gallons of Bug Spray. Use 1.5 Grams per ounce of Neem Oil per Gallon of Water for a Bug Spray Base. This is a 1.6 weight ratio hydrous potassium silicate pow




buildasoil.com


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 26, 2021)

OSBuds said:


> Agsil16H Potassium Silicate
> 
> 
> $16.00 with Free Shipping. You will receive enough AGSIL16H to make 150 gallons of Bug Spray. Use 1.5 Grams per ounce of Neem Oil per Gallon of Water for a Bug Spray Base. This is a 1.6 weight ratio hydrous potassium silicate pow
> ...


Appreciate the link brotha!... I'd prefer to stay liquid, and by the same company if I can. For $90, the GH will make plenty..... and Im lazy... and old.. LOL!


----------



## Relaxed (Mar 26, 2021)

Super operation bud! Skimmed many pages. I'll take a seat and watch. Curious the size pot couldn't find? Ever experiment with air pots? I see 30 percent better yields. luv to see you do a side by side grow experiment. Costly but I mean size yield is money.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 26, 2021)

Relaxed said:


> Super operation bud! Skimmed many pages. I'll take a seat and watch. Curious the size pot couldn't find? Ever experiment with air pots? I see 30 percent better yields. luv to see you do a side by side grow experiment. Costly but I mean size yield is money.


Thanks man!... We use 7 gallon pots (plastic mold).. and we reuse them. They have 8 big holes in the bottom, so we get good run off. Never used air pots, but you never know, we like to experiment with new stuff all the time. Just can't experiment with too many things at once, because it's hard to say "Oh yeah!, we got better yields because of XXX".. but maybe one day.


----------



## Relaxed (Mar 26, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks man!... We use 7 gallon pots (plastic mold).. and we reuse them. They have 8 big holes in the bottom, so we get good run off. Never used air pots, but you never know, we like to experiment with new stuff all the time. Just can't experiment with too many things at once, because it's hard to say "Oh yeah!, we got better yields because of XXX".. but maybe one day.


shit yea that's time and money. I am a sales and marketing kinda background guy. There is the major seller probably the national distributor on ebay selling them. IF it were me, I'd send him a note with your grow operation link here to show the operation. set up a zoom meeting. Tell him someone mentioned a challenge for 30 percent better results. Tell him, you will be glad to include in the next grow a 12 pot side by side challenge grow and you will mention his pots x number of times etc what he may ask and be in any survey or marketing campaign literature they want and see the results if he send you 12 free 7 gallon air pots ($30 buck each retail). I am not kidding. Its the friendly approach that wins. My background has both horticulture and cpg. You would be one of his best sales tools. After the grow you then have a partner that may let you either have or be a distributor in a new industry that needs success stories and marketing. I bet after that success pot price to you would be best wholesale price at least.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 26, 2021)

Relaxed said:


> shit yea that's time and money. I am a sales and marketing kinda background guy. There is the major seller probably the national distributor on ebay selling them. IF it were me, I'd send him a note with your grow operation link here to show the operation. set up a zoom meeting. Tell him someone mentioned a challenge for 30 percent better results. Tell him, you will be glad to include in the next grow a 12 pot side by side challenge grow and you will mention his pots x number of times etc what he may ask and be in any survey or marketing campaign literature they want and see the results if he send you 12 free 7 gallon air pots ($30 buck each retail). I am not kidding. Its the friendly approach that wins. My background has both horticulture and cpg. You would be one of his best sales tools. After the grow you then have a partner that may let you either have or be a distributor in a new industry that needs success stories and marketing. I bet after that success pot price to you would be best wholesale price at least.


My background is 32 years in sales as well. I do use this approach with some vendors. Like AirROS. Our grow is featured on thier website, and my sales guy will throw clients my way for that extra push from someone who actually uses thier product. In return I get my yearly maintenance paid for when I flip a client to buy. This is a $1000 value for just talking to other growers about it and tell them my experience with the system. Don't laugh at the video, I dont wear a cowboy hat, except when Im mowing, nor do I have a stellar mustache.
Link- https://airrosshield.com


----------



## Keesje (Mar 27, 2021)

Nice video!


----------



## Relaxed (Mar 27, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> My background is 32 years in sales as well. I do use this approach with some vendors. Like AirROS. Our grow is featured on thier website, and my sales guy will throw clients my way for that extra push from someone who actually uses thier product. In return I get my yearly maintenance paid for when I flip a client to buy. This is a $1000 value for just talking to other growers about it and tell them my experience with the system. Don't laugh at the video, I dont wear a cowboy hat, except when Im mowing, nor do I have a stellar mustache.
> Link- https://airrosshield.com


nice. Id chat more but till national rules change I;ll just take a seat watch. Called on both annual and perennial growers a while back.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 27, 2021)

Gonna try to shake this up without blowing out a hernia. ...


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 27, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Gonna try to shake this up without blowing out a hernia. ...


I got a hernia just thinking about it


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 27, 2021)

Liquid is fucking heavy.


----------



## Flatrate (Mar 28, 2021)

When I was running NFTG I used something like this on a drill.

https://www.hardwareandtools.com/hyde-43440-whip-mixer-stir-18in-dlca-0407.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjw0oCDBhCPARIsAII3C_GWJXCtpNFPzQCjwX29lru8ewRfD85Uuxi4G51DMmiAFce8i5mR3i8aApySEALw_wcB

If you have a problem getting one give me a shout and I will send you mine, I don't use it anymore.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 28, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> When I was running NFTG I used something like this on a drill.
> 
> https://www.hardwareandtools.com/hyde-43440-whip-mixer-stir-18in-dlca-0407.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjw0oCDBhCPARIsAII3C_GWJXCtpNFPzQCjwX29lru8ewRfD85Uuxi4G51DMmiAFce8i5mR3i8aApySEALw_wcB
> 
> If you have a problem getting one give me a shout and I will send you mine, I don't use it anymore.


Actually, I think I have one of these in my shop!.. I plan to get it mixed, and break it down to gallon size. Much more manageable. 6 gallons is just too much to try and pour out 300ml. .... thanks bud!


----------



## Flatrate (Mar 28, 2021)

I hear ya, I pour my gallons into pint jugs I got from Amazon to make it easier to use with syringes.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 28, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> I hear ya, I pour my gallons into pint jugs I got from Amazon to make it easier to use with syringes.


Well, I got it in a gallon for now. You know how that Micro looks on concrete?.. yeah, I spilled a little.. looked like I stabbed someone in there.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Mar 28, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Armor
> Micro
> Grow
> Bloom
> ...


I was always told to add silica first then Cal mag, Micro, etc...


----------



## Dreminen169 (Mar 28, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Appreciate the link brotha!... I'd prefer to stay liquid, and by the same company if I can. For $90, the GH will make plenty..... and Im lazy... and old.. LOL!


You take the powder and make a 7.8% liquid solution that you then add at 4mL/G water drench or foliar. Also great as an IPM


----------



## Flatrate (Mar 29, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> I was always told to add silica first then Cal mag, Micro, etc...


Yep your right, I guess I could have wrote it out better. I don't use Cal Mag so forgot to include it but figured I would add that part because Bandit does use it.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 29, 2021)

Well, I think we’re done stretching.. the big stretch anyways . Starting to set nicely. Prob should have flipped sooner. Currently at 1400 ppm CO2, 83 degrees, and 56-60rh.


----------



## Flatrate (Mar 29, 2021)

I see a hell of a lot of trimming in your future LOL.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Smacker (Mar 29, 2021)

Bandit you have said you should have flipped a week earlier. How long did these veg? I’m guessing 6-7 weeks from seed?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 29, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well, I think we’re done stretching.. the big stretch anyways . Starting to set nicely. Prob should have flipped sooner. Currently at 1400 ppm CO2, 83 degrees, and 56-60rh. View attachment 4866275View attachment 4866276





Flatrate said:


> I see a hell of a lot of trimming in your future LOL.


Yeah.... I gotta mentally prepare myself for this. Which means hiring other people to do it. LOL!..


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 29, 2021)

Smacker said:


> Bandit you have said you should have flipped a week earlier. How long did these veg? I’m guessing 6-7 weeks from seed?


8 weeks on the day.


----------



## Smacker (Mar 29, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> 8 weeks on the day.


 Awesome. You are definitely my hero! I think I remember you saying your tables were 20 feet so you must be doing something like 40 plants per bench?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 29, 2021)

I think it'll be ok tho. ... stretched more than I thought they would, but they have slowed down in the past couple of days.


Smacker said:


> Awesome. You are definitely my hero! I think I remember you saying your tables were 20 feet so you must be doing something like 40 plants per bench?


No hero... just an old man trying to make a living. I think right now we are 29 ,28, and 30.. trays 1 through 3. Total 87. 40 per tray would be way too many... unless you were doing a shorter veg cycle. But we like to grow em big in those 7 gallon pots. The canopy kinda got away from me the last week. We had family down and trying entertain them distracted me a bit. I would have tied them down better. BUT!.. life's a journey... it might be a great crop!. We shall see.


----------



## Smacker (Mar 29, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I think it'll be ok tho. ... stretched more than I thought they would, but they have slowed down in the past couple of days.
> 
> No hero... just an old man trying to make a living. I think right now we are 29 ,28, and 30.. trays 1 through 3. Total 87. 40 per tray would be way too many... unless you were doing a shorter veg cycle. But we like to grow em big in those 7 gallon pots. The canopy kinda got away from me the last week. We had family down and trying entertain them distracted me a bit. I would have tied them down better. BUT!.. life's a journey... it might be a great crop!. We shall see.


Not all hero’s have capes! I think you’re in for your largest harvest yet! I think the canopy has evened out better than I expected when I saw the first picture.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 29, 2021)

Smacker said:


> Not all hero’s have capes! I think you’re in for your largest harvest yet! I think the canopy has evened out better than I expected when I saw the first picture.


I hope so!.. and yeah, the canopy is a little better than I expected from seed. Clones are def an even field if you have the right mothers. I have picked and cloned 10 of of 2 potential mothers of these 3 strains for the next run. It'll look better then.... unless the labs are crap, then we'll scrap these and try again. The last run we did had terrible THC content (different strains), but terps were off the charts.. which I wish more people would understand that its not all about THC. It's only a catalyst for the the terps. It's like having a good looking campfire pile of wood (THC)... and you got one match. IF you can get it lit, and have a good wind (Terps)..You got a good fire.
That last round ..... when I say terrible THC, Im talking about 13%, BUT! the terp profiles were 3.5, 3.7, and 5.1 Most of the Dispensary weed we see only has either less than 1%, or slightly over. I think this is due to harvesting too soon. We may have harvested a bit too late. The window in pretty small if you're trying to get the best of both worlds.
None the less,.... 13% is hard to move in this market of THC minded patients. They really don't have the knowledge to know any better. We've had some 6% THC, 6% terps that would blow your mind compared to our 23% THC, low terp strains.
Paige (Mrs. Bandit, or Frog as @Flatrate calls her) studies terpene profiles like nobody's business. There is a true science there. We can tell how each terpene affects us. Some are great for pain, inflammation,.. and some are good for sleep, or stress, anxiety. Terpenes are in everything from fruits to nuts. They all have a purpose and use. We just need more studies on how each one interacts with your own bodies chemistry. Sometimes it just takes experimentation.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 30, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I hope so!.. and yeah, the canopy is a little better than I expected from seed. Clones are def an even field if you have the right mothers. I have picked and cloned 10 of of 2 potential mothers of these 3 strains for the next run. It'll look better then.... unless the labs are crap, then we'll scrap these and try again. The last run we did had terrible THC content (different strains), but terps were off the charts.. which I wish more people would understand that its not all about THC. It's only a catalyst for the the terps. It's like having a good looking campfire pile of wood (THC)... and you got one match. IF you can get it lit, and have a good wind (Terps)..You got a good fire.
> That last round ..... when I say terrible THC, Im talking about 13%, BUT! the terp profiles were 3.5, 3.7, and 5.1 Most of the Dispensary weed we see only has either less than 1%, or slightly over. I think this is due to harvesting too soon. We may have harvested a bit too late. The window in pretty small if you're trying to get the best of both worlds.
> None the less,.... 13% is hard to move in this market of THC minded patients. They really don't have the knowledge to know any better. We've had some 6% THC, 6% terps that would blow your mind compared to our 23% THC, low terp strains.
> Paige (Mrs. Bandit, or Frog as @Flatrate calls her) studies terpene profiles like nobody's business. There is a true science there. We can tell how each terpene affects us. Some are great for pain, inflammation,.. and some are good for sleep, or stress, anxiety. Terpenes are in everything from fruits to nuts. They all have a purpose and use. We just need more studies on how each one interacts with your own bodies chemistry. Sometimes it just takes experimentation.


Ive been saying this for years. I don't care about THC content as long as the terps are there. But i see alot of the opposite thinking.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 30, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> Ive been saying this for years. I don't care about THC content as long as the terps are there. But i see alot of the opposite thinking.


Id say that 10% of the Dispo buyers care about terps. The rest,...meh.. not so much. I had one Dispo buyer tell me that if it didn't test over 28%, they weren't interested. ...... ok, fuck you then.. I hope you go out of business. Even tho the law here is Medical only, there are no qualifying conditions. You can get a med card online with a Cannabis Dr. in a matter of minutes, just by saying you have a hang nail. So really, this is more of a Rec market of uneducated people. For $100, you can get a card, and buy (at one time).. 3oz of bud, 1 oz of concentrate, and 72 oz of edibles. And that card is good for 2 years. Along with that card is the ability to grow your own 6 adult plants, and 6 seedlings (in veg) per person, per household. So if you got 4 people over 18, you can have 24 adult plants, and 24 seedlings (in veg). Even if they are under 18, you can get a "CareGiver" card for your child, and have an additional 6 plants, 6 seedlings per child.... oddly enough, not a lot of people grow thier own. Could be start up costs, time for caring for them, nute costs, electricity, ... who knows.


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 31, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Some are great for pain, inflammation,.. and some are good for sleep, or stress, anxiety.


Ask the missus to drop some knowledge on us. Definitely interested in what she has to say about them terps


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 31, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Ask the missus to drop some knowledge on us. Definitely interested in what she has to say about them terps


I’ll upload the terp charts from our last round shortly.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 31, 2021)

@Tiflis Here's a chart that Paige converted from our labs, and a chart showing how they interact with your body chemistry. If you're serious about learning when shopping, always ask to see the COC (Certificate of Compliance) which has all the lab results. You can then see what terps may work best for you, and how they can help with certain conditions....


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 31, 2021)

@Tiflis As you can see.. the Orange Kush made quite a bit of Caryophyllene, Humulene, linalol, and Pinene... 6.6 % terps total, which was a record terp strain for us. Very good for sedation, and sleep.


----------



## Relaxed (Mar 31, 2021)

What makes you pick a strain? What consumers want or ease of grow etc? Profitable or yeild? I could be wrong but appears OG, chem or deisel are the smokes of premium choice but then again i don't get to actually see current day retail in my state. curious


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 31, 2021)

Relaxed said:


> What makes you pick a strain? What consumers want or ease of grow etc? Profitable or yeild? I could be wrong but appears OG, chem or deisel are the smokes of premium choice but then again i don't get to actually see current day retail in my state. curious


We pick a strain by a few factors. THC is not necessarily one of them, as you can usually control that by harvest. Yield, and structure are prob the main ones we look for. We like to get a mix of Indica Doms, Sativa Doms as well.


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 31, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @Tiflis As you can see.. the Orange Kush made quite a bit of Caryophyllene, Humulene, linalol, and Pinene... 6.6 % terps total, which was a record terp strain for us. Very good for sedation, and sleep.


Thank you for sharing those, saved them for future reference. 
Did you say the last batch lacked thc? those numbers look good to me lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 31, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Thank you for sharing those, saved them for future reference.
> Did you say the last batch lacked thc? those numbers look good to me lol


No problem man! Yes, this was the crop before last. I was too lazy at the time to go out to the grow and get last grows charts. I was still in my PJ's, and drinking coffee.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 31, 2021)

@Relaxed ... picking stains is also a crap shoot. You'll have periods where Runtz is popular but by the time you get a crop out, people are onto something else. So I don't really try to chase that moving target. So.. Im going to be testing samples for potency only at different time periods towards the end and get the max THC I can. That's what the people want, so we're gonna try to fulfill that until they get more educated. Labs for Potency only are like $50. Full Panel (which is required) runs anywhere from $265-$350 depending on the lab. So, If you plan to sell your trim (which we do), then you have to pay for a separate Full Panel for that as well. 3 strains will require 6 lab tests. (3 for bud, 3 for trim). Unless you have more than 10 lbs per strain, then you have to pay for another set of labs. If we are close.. like 10.5 lbs, .. we'll take that .5 for ourselves. Im not paying $300 to test a half a lb.

Info: a test batch is 10lbs.


----------



## Relaxed (Mar 31, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @Relaxed ... picking stains is also a crap shoot. You'll have periods where Runtz is popular but by the time you get a crop out, people are onto something else. So I don't really try to chase that moving target. So.. Im going to be testing samples for potency only at different time periods towards the end and get the max THC I can. That's what the people want, so we're gonna try to fulfill that until they get more educated. Labs for Potency only are like $50. Full Panel (which is required) runs anywhere from $265-$350 depending on the lab. So, If you plan to sell your trim (which we do), then you have to pay for a separate Full Panel for that as well. 3 strains will require 6 lab tests. (3 for bud, 3 for trim). Unless you have more than 10 lbs, then you have to pay for another set of labs. If we are close.. like 10.5 lbs, .. we'll take that .5 for ourselves. Im not paying $300 to test a half a lb.


Thanks for the info. very interesting. a moving target. I am focused on the 3 og , chem and diesel just don't know when you have all the local legal options. They focus on thc. only hmmm.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 31, 2021)

Relaxed said:


> Thanks for the info. very interesting. a moving target. I am focused on the 3 og , chem and diesel just don't know when you have all the local legal options. They focus on thc. only hmmm.


Yeah, it's really weird .. if they would just TRY good terp weed, they'd understand. I guarantee you that if you had someone sample it, and tell them it was 26%... when it was really 13%, they'd believe you.... too bad we can't do a "Pespi Challenge" on the streets... some of you older guys will get that.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 1, 2021)

Makin’ mad stalks yo! 1/21/2021 from seed


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Makin’ mad stalks yo! 1/21/2021 from seed View attachment 4868684


Ok so a quote from one of my favorite comedians, "Oh fucking shit my Christ".


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 1, 2021)

Haha!... was seeing if there were any Breaking Bad fans here. Jesse always said “”Making mad stacks yo!”.. when he was slinging the crystal blue meth.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Haha!... was seeing if there were any Breaking Bad fans here. Jesse always said “”Making mad stacks yo!”.. when he was slinging the crystal blue meth.


LOL, well that quote was from The Adventures of Ford Fairlane


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 1, 2021)

The Boss checking on me... this is Paige.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 2, 2021)

That lady should be nominated for Sainthood or have a holiday named after her for putting up with the likes of you!

Tell Frog she needs to sign up here so we can hear the truth for once!

LOL


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 2, 2021)

She def puts up with alot of my shit!. Gotta hand it to her tho, she's been the backbone of this business with all the reporting, paperwork, compliance, etc. I don't have the patience for that. The State just signed up with METRC, a seed to sale tracking system. We just got in 800 RFID tags, and labels. We have to tag every plant from seed to harvest with these fucking tracker chips, and then put on a tracking chip label on every package we sell. She's almost done training on the system, but geez.. talk about a pain in the ass. Inventory has to be in the METRC system by the end on the month.


----------



## Relaxed (Apr 2, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> She def puts up with alot of my shit!. Gotta hand it to her tho, she's been the backbone of this business with all the reporting, paperwork, compliance, etc. I don't have the patience for that. The State just signed up with METRC, a seed to sale tracking system. We just got in 800 RFID tags, and labels. We have to tag every plant from seed to harvest with these fucking tracker chips, and then put on a tracking chip label on every package we sell. She's almost done training on the system, but geez.. talk about a pain in the ass. Inventory has to be in the METRC system by the end on the month.


what a stupid pain in the ass govt. does to a row crop. I bet you stopped smoking lol...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 2, 2021)

Relaxed said:


> what a stupid pain in the ass govt. does to a row crop. I bet you stopped smoking lol...


... oddly enough, I don't smoke that often.... I'll get on a kick for about a week or so, and then not for a couple weeks. I likes my wine. But, yeah.. everyone's got thier hand out if you're a grower, and it's a bit on the over reach side. However, this may just weed out (pun intended), the people not following the rules and guidelines like we have done from the start. We don't do any side hustle, or anything stupid like that. ... You'll get your card pulled forever if you get caught. But METRC is a pretty costly and complicated system to learn for the average Joe, much less some half ass redneck trying to feed half of their production to the black market, so this may be a good thing. We have waayy too many growers as it is... and word on the skreets is that they just hired 10 more inspectors. And they just changed the rules from 24 hour notice, to a knock and talk.


----------



## Tracker (Apr 2, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> When I was running NFTG I used something like this on a drill.
> 
> https://www.hardwareandtools.com/hyde-43440-whip-mixer-stir-18in-dlca-0407.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjw0oCDBhCPARIsAII3C_GWJXCtpNFPzQCjwX29lru8ewRfD85Uuxi4G51DMmiAFce8i5mR3i8aApySEALw_wcB
> 
> If you have a problem getting one give me a shout and I will send you mine, I don't use it anymore.


Holy crap! I could have made good use of that a long time ago! That's a game changer if it can fit into the containers.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 2, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Holy crap! I could have made good use of that a long time ago! That's a game changer if it can fit into the containers.


It will fit into like a 5 gallon paint container lid opening.... so it should work great! I didn't have this one, but something similar.


----------



## Relaxed (Apr 2, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ... oddly enough, I don't smoke that often.... I'll get on a kick for about a week or so, and then not for a couple weeks. I likes my wine. But, yeah.. everyone's got thier hand out if you're a grower, and it's a bit on the over reach side. However, this may just weed out (pun intended), the people not following the rules and guidelines like we have done from the start. We don't do any side hustle, or anything stupid like that. ... You'll get your card pulled forever if you get caught. But METRC is a pretty costly and complicated system to learn for the average Joe, much less some half ass redneck trying to feed half of their production to the black market, so this may be a good thing. We have waayy too many growers as it is... and word on the skreets is that they just hired 10 more inspectors. And they just changed the rules from 24 hour notice, to a knock and talk.


That;s my experience. Ive worked in sales mgmt for several fortune 500 companies that I luved the food desert product personally going in and by the time leaving don't care for it. I bet the cache of weed has passed you by as well. lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 2, 2021)

Relaxed said:


> That;s my experience. Ive worked in sales mgmt for several fortune 500 companies that I luved the food desert product personally going in and by the time leaving don't care for it. I bet the cache of weed has passed you by as well. lol


Well.... when you have an endless supply.. yeah, it can happen. LOL!.. I just like the relaxation and science behind the growing I guess. I always want to look as to how I can make more G's per plant, and operate as efficiently as possible.... although dumping 15-18 gallons of mix per feeding isn't exactly efficient, but the plants seem to like the semi flush. Back in the day tho... I was an everyday smoker of that Mexican brick. Even smoked some stuff I wasn't sure of. Nowadays, I'll only smoke my own stuff. I know what's in it... or not in it should I say. After seeing some local grows, I'm a little more cautious.... You should see the crazy shit I've seen in some grows.


----------



## Relaxed (Apr 2, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well.... when you have an endless supply.. yeah, it can happen. LOL!.. I just like the relaxation and science behind the growing I guess. I always want to look as to how I can make more G's per plant, and operate as efficiently as possible.... although dumping 15-18 gallons of mix per feeding isn't exactly efficient, but the plants seem to like the semi flush. Back in the day tho... I was an everyday smoker of that Mexican brick. Even smoked some stuff I wasn't sure of. Nowadays, I'll only smoke my own stuff. I know what's in it... or not in it should I say. After seeing some local grows, I'm a little more cautious.... You should see the crazy shit I've seen in some grows.


I bet. We could talk as I am late 50s and grew up on that mex. brick weed. Occasional Aculupo gold and Columbian Red. In college we called the fine stuff chrismas tree cause of the green sense bud smell I haven't seen since 1980s. Funny curing in glass jars is cool but i threw some in a bag like we got it back in the day after jar cured. couple weeks later I swear the taste was more pronounced and reminded my of 1970-80s.

Now Ive molded some weed in dry state on accident a while back. Yep I said to myself, boy does smell like some brick weed we got back in the day and smoked it...lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 3, 2021)

Relaxed said:


> I bet. We could talk as I am late 50s and grew up on that mex. brick weed. Occasional Aculupo gold and Columbian Red. In college we called the fine stuff chrismas tree cause of the green sense bud smell I haven't seen since 1980s. Funny curing in glass jars is cool but i threw some in a bag like we got it back in the day after jar cured. couple weeks later I swear the taste was more pronounced and reminded my of 1970-80s.
> 
> Now Ive molded some weed in dry state on accident a while back. Yep I said to myself, boy does smell like some brick weed we got back in the day and smoked it...lol


I can't even imagine what they did to get that stuff across the border. I hear that they harvested early... didn't even really bother to trim it up, it was all pollinated, they just chopped the shit up and stuffed it into a trash compactor sprayed with coca cola (to get it to stick), and bricked it up. Since so many States have come on either med or rec, they've moved on to other things like Fentynol, meth, and sub par prescription drugs. The Cartel are always shifting to make that $.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 3, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Holy crap! I could have made good use of that a long time ago! That's a game changer if it can fit into the containers.


The one I have is very flexible and can fit into the opening of a gallon jug.


----------



## Relaxed (Apr 3, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I can't even imagine what they did to get that stuff across the border. I hear that they harvested early... didn't even really bother to trim it up, it was all pollinated, they just chopped the shit up and stuffed it into a trash compactor sprayed with coca cola (to get it to stick), and bricked it up. Since so many States have come on either med or rec, they've moved on to other things like Fentynol, meth, and sub par prescription drugs. The Cartel are always shifting to make that $.


yep. I am south of you it now Fental and people some w drugs. pretty bad now. Sure not brick weed. people ain't buying that shit anymore.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 3, 2021)

Relaxed said:


> yep. I am south of you it now Fental and people some w drugs. pretty bad now. Sure not brick weed. people ain't buying that shit anymore.


Nope!, if anything, they’ve gotten picky as hell. It better look like the centerfold of High Times, and have 25+% THC.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 5, 2021)

Fuck me!... can’t sleep. Random thoughts after a bowl of Grape Diamonds. I’ve learned a lot from certain members who unfortunately are not on here anymore... those 30 year growers are the ones you need to listen to. Renfro was a great mentor to me, and I wished he was still here. I do talk to him via text at times, but that dude knows his shit. If he tells you a chicken can pull a freight train, .. you better get a harness ready.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 5, 2021)

Imagine the size of the drumsticks on that chicken  The colonel is gonna need a bigger fryer


----------



## Smacker (Apr 5, 2021)

What happened with renfro? I always read everything he commented on.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 5, 2021)

Smacker said:


> What happened with renfro? I always read everything he commented on.


Not really gonna get into details, but he left the forum for his own reasons. I know that sounds really vauge, but it is what it is.


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Fuck me!... can’t sleep. Random thoughts after a bowl of Grape Diamonds. I’ve learned a lot from certain members who unfortunately are not on here anymore... those 30 year growers are the ones you need to listen to. *Renfro was a great mentor to me*, *and I wished he was still here*. I do talk to him via text at times, but that dude knows his shit. If he tells you a chicken can pull a freight train, .. you better get a harness ready.


You and i both bro...Renfro is my goto guy for anything grow related, has been since the day i started growing, we joined around the same time and i got lucky and met him right away. Hes truly one of the very best people ive had the pleasure of meeting and is a smart fkn dude.

I have a short list of true grow bros, both of you are at the top!

Have a good one buddy, take care!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 6, 2021)

diggs99 said:


> You and i both bro...Renfro is my goto guy for anything grow related, has been since the day i started growing, we joined around the same time and i got lucky and met him right away. Hes truly one of the very best people ive had the pleasure of meeting and is a smart fkn dude.
> 
> I have a short list of true grow bros, both of you are at the top!
> 
> Have a good one buddy, take care!


Appreciate the kind words sir!, but I’m just a pup when it comes to growing. Still have a lot to learn, and more mistakes to make!.. but yeah, Ren is just one of those guys that can quickly talk over my head when it comes to formulas, and specify gravity of your mix, etc. 
I met him as well in CO. last year, 3 hours went by in what seemed like a few minutes. I was trying to soak up everything he said. Lol.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 6, 2021)

Week 3 about to come to a close. I am now looking up at them. I’m 5’10 and a lot are a foot over my head. (2 ft variance for tables and pot height) I had to stretch my arms up over my head to snap these pics. ... WHOOF!, this might be the big one! I had said in another post that I don’t raise my lights... that narrative has changed. I pulled them up about 8 inches, as I was starting to see light burn.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 9, 2021)

That one that Paige is working on is a Crescendo RBX1 pheno that I cloned. Great structure! Can’t wait to have a whole tray of those.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 14, 2021)

Wrapping up week 4 here. Still on the Flora Micro at 265, Gro at 265, and Bloom at 380ml per 50 gallons till the 25th, then I’m gonna back it off a bit. Got some good bud sites starting to stack. Had a bit of light burn on a few, but I raised them up. This is why I hate growing from seed, it's hard to keep the canopy even. Some of these phenos seem more resilient to it than others, but I don’t see anything that’s going to affect production. But I never breathe till those labs come back!


----------



## Buddernugs (Apr 16, 2021)

Jesus h Christ now that’s a grow


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 16, 2021)

Buddernugs said:


> Jesus h Christ now that’s a grow


Thanks!!.. Thats what we do bro!


----------



## ypbiscuit (Apr 16, 2021)

Sorry if you mention this before but what does a power bill for a grow like that average? 

Power in California is outrageous, just wondering what Oklahoma is comparatively 



DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks!!.. Thats what we do bro!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 16, 2021)

ypbiscuit said:


> Sorry if you mention this before but what does a power bill for a grow like that average?
> 
> Power in California is outrageous, just wondering what Oklahoma is comparatively


It costs us about $400 a month to run the whole 1400 sq ft building. Lights, AC, dehuyes, fans, pumps, 4x8 mother tent in the processing room, etc. Power is cheap here.... like just under 9 cents a KWH cheap.


----------



## ypbiscuit (Apr 17, 2021)

That is amazing. God bless Oklahoma 



DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It costs us about $400 a month to run the whole 1400 sq ft building. Lights, AC, dehuyes, fans, pumps, 4x8 mother tent in the processing room, etc. Power is cheap here.... like just under 9 cents a KWH cheap.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 17, 2021)

ypbiscuit said:


> That is amazing. God bless Oklahoma


I suppose that's why everyone flocked from CA, CO, WA, etc, is because land and energy are cheap... Hell, I bought my 12 acres of land (been a few years) for $20K. ... But!, the real estate market is kinda going crazy now. Asians are moving in at a quick pace, and paying 3-4 times what it's worth just to set up hoop houses/light dep green houses.


----------



## Buddernugs (Apr 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It costs us about $400 a month to run the whole 1400 sq ft building. Lights, AC, dehuyes, fans, pumps, 4x8 mother tent in the processing room, etc. Power is cheap here.... like just under 9 cents a KWH cheap.


What are you pulling as far as gram per square foot and grams per watts?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 17, 2021)

Buddernugs said:


> What are you pulling as far as gram per square foot and grams per watts?


Id have to go back and do some math, but never less than 1 g per watt, and as high as 1.9g per watt (the Weed Gods where with us on this one). That's true wall draw, and not "equivalent".. total power, 8,730 watts true.


----------



## Buddernugs (Apr 19, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Id have to go back and do some math, but never less than 1 g per watt, and as high as 1.9g per watt (the Weed Gods where with us on this one). That's true wall draw, and not "equivalent".. total power, 8,730 watts true.


Ya it’s hard to hit that 2.0 how mark, I finally hit it without CO2 2.08 g per watt, and 78g per Square foot trimmed and cured..... but man the fucking work I had to put in to hit that number....................


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 19, 2021)

Buddernugs said:


> Ya it’s hard to hit that 2.0 how mark, I finally hit it without CO2 2.08 g per watt, and 78g per Square foot trimmed and cured..... but man the fucking work I had to put in to hit that number....................


Def have to do alot of work to get there, and be dialed in for sure. Lots of training, larfing, and monitoring. Ive spent the past 4 days in there with Paige cleaning up "shade throwers", and other bullshit that's not going to make anything really. We prob trimmed off about 15 lbs of material. It's amazing how much easier it is to control the RH in the room when you trim all the crap off thats shading your lower buds, and little shoots that aren't going to amount to much anyways that's making your room more humid via transpiration.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 21, 2021)

Wrapping up week 5 here. About to adjust some nutes for week 6, then adjust slightly again for week 7. We’re all tagged up for METRC, and Paige has finished training. This is gonna be interesting to see how many people drop out because it’s kinda of a pain in the ass.


----------



## Buddernugs (Apr 22, 2021)

What do you adjust in week 6 and 7? Less a and more b?


----------



## Buddernugs (Apr 22, 2021)

Still can’t get over how packed that room is good shit my dude


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 22, 2021)

Buddernugs said:


> What do you adjust in week 6 and 7? Less a and more b?


The only thing I’m gonna change in week 7 is just about 50ml more of Bloom per 50 gallon tank. Then week 8, I’ll start dropping all 3 (micro, Gro, and bloom) I don’t flush, I just start dropping nutes, light intensity, and temps towards the end to mimic Fall. I feel it gives them an environmental “trigger” to fatten up.


----------



## Buddernugs (Apr 22, 2021)

Man they look healthy


----------



## bk78 (Apr 22, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Wrapping up week 5 here. About to adjust some nutes for week 6, then adjust slightly again for week 7. We’re all tagged up for METRC, and Paige has finished training. This is gonna be interesting to see how many people drop out because it’s kinda of a pain in the ass. View attachment 4884667View attachment 4884668View attachment 4884669


GOD DAMN!!

LETS GO!!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> GOD DAMN!!
> 
> LETS GO!!!


HELL YEAH!... This is the exciting part.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 22, 2021)

......... about a month from now, "This sucks"..LOL!


----------



## bk78 (Apr 22, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ......... about a month from now, "This sucks"..LOL!


Glad I’m in the 10 day zone now lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Glad I’m in the 10 day zone now lol


Happy harvesting brotha!... your grow looks excellent!


----------



## Buddernugs (Apr 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> GOD DAMN!!
> 
> LETS GO!!!


I’ll match that energy brotha.....OOOOOOOOOOOOOO GET IT DAAAAAAAAADY!!!!!!! Can I get a fuuuugggggggin HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## F80M4 (Apr 23, 2021)

Had a bad batch of sunshine mix #4 twice now both crops ruined


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 23, 2021)

F80M4 said:


> Had a bad batch of sunshine mix #4 twice now both crops ruined


From what?....never used it.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 23, 2021)

F80M4 said:


> Had a bad batch of sunshine mix #4 twice now both crops ruined


How did it ruin 2 crops?


----------



## F80M4 (Apr 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> How did it ruin 2 crops?


Bad batch giving my girls rusty spots wasn't able to fix it and they turnt gold over night


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 23, 2021)

F80M4 said:


> Bad batch giving my girls rusty spots wasn't able to fix it and they turnt gold over night


Too hot? or wacky PH? Venlarial disease?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 26, 2021)

FUCK!.. CN-121-004 (Candy Store) is making mad stacks!, in week 6, and I missed the opportunity... I didn’t clone her. That’s pheno hunting tho.. wish I had the room to clone every one. Just missed this one. SHIT!!!!, Hell, damn, tits and whore!!!... maybe next time.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 26, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Took some great advise from @Renfro to back build our genetics from Ethos. We liked the OKC (Orange Kush Cake) Early Lemon Berry, Dosi Whoa!, and a couple of others from Blimberg, Seedsman, etc. .. Strawberry Banana Grape was shit.. ditching that one this round. Got the room cleared, soil warming up in the processing room, and bleached everything down. Transplanting these clones in the morning... or afternoon, whenever I wake up. We have definitely learned alot over the past 3 runs, and this time, we want to do a more scrog approach. I really fucked up this round by not setting the net low enough. But, I didn't know how these Ethos genetics were going to stretch. We know now. Hopefully, this round will be easier on us come harvest time.... alright, here we go!View attachment 4451225View attachment 4451228View attachment 4451229View attachment 4451228


ok, im oficialy jellous. very nice n clean


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 26, 2021)

go go kid said:


> ok, im oficialy jellous. very nice n clean


Thanks bro!


----------



## Tracker (Apr 26, 2021)

Y


DoubleAtotheRON said:


> FUCK!.. CN-121-004 (Candy Store) is making mad stacks!, in week 6, and I missed the opportunity... I didn’t clone her. That’s pheno hunting tho.. wish I had the room to clone every one. Just missed this one. SHIT!!!!, Hell, damn, tits and whore!!!... maybe next time. View attachment 4888462View attachment 4888463


You can still clone a lower side branch or reveg after harvest. It'll just take a while to reveg and then grow it up into a mother. It's doable.

Beautiful work man!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 26, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Y
> 
> You can still clone a lower side branch or reveg after harvest. It'll just take a while to reveg and then grow it up into a mother. It's doable.
> 
> Beautiful work man!


Hell, I got a little more room. Maybe I'll try itl


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 28, 2021)

Wrapping up week 6.. gonna dim the lights juuuust a titch tomorrow, and start dropping temps/rh. This stuff has the stank!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Tracker (Apr 28, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Wrapping up week 6.. gonna dim the lights juuuust a titch tomorrow, and start dropping temps/rh. This stuff has the stank!View attachment 4889844View attachment 4889845View attachment 4889846View attachment 4889848


Lovely!


----------



## deuce39 (Apr 30, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


>


what LED are u running


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 30, 2021)

deuce39 said:


> what LED are u running


HLG 550 V2's.... They don't make them anymore, but its the same Samsung chips as the new 650 Rspec.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 30, 2021)

@lusidghost .. The one on the end (closest) got some nute burn. I haven't feed it in weeks because my meter kept telling me it was wet. But when I do feed, I get ALOT of run off, and it collects at the end of the tray... its been bottom feeding from all the runoff. Took me a min to figure this out.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 30, 2021)

This is one of the most impressive rooms I've seen. The whole setup is top notice.. I pop in the the Oklahoma thread once in awhile, and everything you're doing is very inspirational.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 30, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> This is one of the most impressive rooms I've seen. The whole setup is top notice.. I pop in the the Oklahoma thread once in awhile, and everything you're doing is very inspirational.


Thanks man!.. I appreciate it! It's taken some hard work to get here..... well, money too. I think we got about 75K wrapped up in that room, and about another 25K in the rest of the buildout.. office, dry room, mother tent, etc.


----------



## OSBuds (Apr 30, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> my meter kept telling me it was wet


What meter are you using?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 30, 2021)

OSBuds said:


> What meter are you using?


Just the cheap old ones off of Amazon.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 30, 2021)

... and they all read a little different, but I buy 3-4 of them and find one that's the most accurate... or learn to adjust to one.


----------



## OSBuds (Apr 30, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ... and they all read a little different, but I buy 3-4 of them and find one that's the most accurate... or learn to adjust to one.


Thanks!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 1, 2021)

We had to lay a second layer of crop netting on the room today.. early week 7, and we're getting alot of colas wanting to topple over due to the heavy flowers. Never had to do that before, but then again, Ive never run these strain, and they stretched way more than I thought they would. This is a good thing tho.


----------



## Hobbes (May 1, 2021)

.

Aaron I've got an AiROS as well, for the last 3 grows. I read somewhere that there's maintenance to be done every 6 months - do you do maintenance on your unit or is it good to go for the life of the product?

I've always wondered how much cannabis goes for wholesale, would you mind telling me how much you get per gram or pound?

I read the whole thread, thanks for sharing.

.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 1, 2021)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Aaron I've got an AiROS as well, for the last 3 grows. I read somewhere that there's maintenance to be done every 6 months - do you do maintenance on your unit or is it good to go for the life of the product?
> 
> ...


Awesome!... maintenance, there are 3 components you need to change. 2 filters per year, and 1 chamber and 1 sensor per year. About $1000 total. My chamber got dirty a little early, and quit giving me reading during lights on. They sent me another one under warranty. The filters are about $90, chamber $140, and the sensor about $700. Changing any of these components takes 2-5 minutes, and is super easy. Pricing is all over the map. At first in early 2019, $3000 was easy to get. It settled down to the $1800-$2200 range unless you have some fire at 28% THC AND good terps at 3-4% and has a perfect trim, then you can get $2800. Croptober is a terrible time to try and sell, as tons of outdoor come in the market, and it goes for cheap.. like $500-$750 a lb.


----------



## OSBuds (May 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> warranty.


What is the AiROS warranty time period?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 1, 2021)

OSBuds said:


> What is the AiROS warranty time period?


I think all the consumable parts are 6 months. You basically rebuild the "engine" of the whole thing by replacing the chanber, and sensor one time a year. The chamber is where all the action happens. The rest of it is just a bit of wiring.


----------



## OSBuds (May 1, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 6, 2021)

Wrapping up week 7... will they go 8,9??? Only the Weed Gods know. Steady as she goes. Still feeding at 850ppm, lights will stay as they are till the end. CO2 at 1200... prob need to take that down a little.


----------



## bk78 (May 6, 2021)

Shits frosty man

starting to really plump up


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Shits frosty man
> 
> starting to really plump up


Yessir!... Couple more weeks, and they should be fat ladies. (no offense to you fat ladies)


----------



## Flatrate (May 6, 2021)

Looking great man! Trimapalooza coming up. Did you take those pictures with your camera, if so what lens are you using?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 6, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Looking great man! Trimapalooza coming up. Did you take those pictures with your camera, if so what lens are you using?


Thanks brother!... yeah, it's gonna be a bitch.... Man, I've tried my Cannon, and my iPhone X... the iPhone works much better and faster.


----------



## Flatrate (May 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks brother!... yeah, it's gonna be a bitch.... Man, I've tried my Cannon, and my iPhone X... the iPhone works much better and faster.


Good deal man. I was playing around with my Cannon this morning trying to get some good shots of this one plant and just could not get it. Normally my camera does fine. Did you ever get a nifty fifty?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 6, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Good deal man. I was playing around with my Cannon this morning trying to get some good shots of this one plant and just could not get it. Normally my camera does fine. Did you ever get a nifty fifty?


Yeah... I got one. I prob need to experiment more with it. You gotta shoot really fast under those lights.. like 1200 shutter speed.. depending on your aperture.... But I always have my phone on me, cuz I listen to some tunes through my Bose 700's while im in there... It's really noisy with all the fans, pumps, AirROS, etc going on. It can get monotonous without some tunes, or podcast.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Shits frosty man
> 
> starting to really plump up


'bout a pound?


----------



## bk78 (May 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> 'bout a pound?


give or take


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 13, 2021)

This brings week 8 to a close, but we’re not there yet. I see about 10 or more days ahead (prob more on some). Cooling things down, and slightly pulling back the nutes. I’ll feed till the end. Also following VPD to the end. .. I wanna see how the AirROS does on the labs with it.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 17, 2021)

“Gulp”... well, I guess we better get after it. I’ll try to post progression pics as we eat this elephant..


----------



## jensen71 (May 17, 2021)

ABSOLUTELY MAHVELOUS!!


----------



## Hobbes (May 17, 2021)

.

How many of you dining on that elephant? How big is your crew?

How many pounds estimate?

.


----------



## tkmk (May 17, 2021)

Damn that room just planted my jaw to the ground lol. Pics are making me drool.


----------



## bk78 (May 17, 2021)

God damn dude 

fucking murdered it man


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> God damn dude
> 
> fucking murdered it man


Thanks bro!... getting some final pics.... harvesting is not my favorite part.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 17, 2021)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> How many of you dining on that elephant? How big is your crew?
> 
> ...


We'll have 4 people at the table stripping off fans, and hanging while Im collecting top colas. Not all of these will be ready because these are seeds, and there's so many different phenotypes in there, some are ready now, and some will go just a bit longer. But overall, we take about 3 weeks to take it all down, so not that big of a deal (we've done it a few times). Pounds?..... 'bout a pound. LOL!.. but man, lDK, .. just looking at it from experience, im going to say around 27-30lbs trimmed and market ready.... but ive been surprised both ways before... and prob around 14-16lbs of trim.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> “Gulp”... well, I guess we better get after it. I’ll try to post progression pics as we eat this elephant..View attachment 4903283


Wait. Are those ready?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 17, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Wait. Are those ready?


Not all of them no.. see my previous comment. We take ready top colas, and then let secondaries cook for about 2 more weeks.. staged harvest. Which is what I prefer... Im lazy.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 17, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Wait. Are those ready?


... and I know this sounds crazy, but if you let them go too long with even a small amount of amber, your THC numbers on your labs will fall being converted to CBN, CBG, etc.. and that makes it harder to market. People are stupid around here. They just chase THC and really don't even know what terps are all about. Our personal grow.. I let it go to 20% amber or so. But yes, I can see where you might think this isn't ready at end of week 9, but they are very close to being peak THC.


----------



## SNEAKYp (May 17, 2021)

If you squint your eyes a bit that room could well pass for a fresh lot of Christmas trees. Nice grow!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 17, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> If you squint your eyes a bit that room could well pass for a fresh lot of Christmas trees. Nice grow!


Thanks bud!.. we appreciate it!


----------



## go go kid (May 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks bro!... getting some final pics.... harvesting is not my favorite part. View attachment 4903372


thats when it pays to have friends lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 17, 2021)

go go kid said:


> thats when it pays to have friends lol


... and we def take care of them!


----------



## go go kid (May 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ... and we def take care of them!


karma man posative karme psass it on i saykeep it going fowards


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 17, 2021)

Someday I'd love to have grown a few plants of that quality. Nicely done!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 17, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Someday I'd love to have grown a few plants of that quality. Nicely done!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Not all of them no.. see my previous comment. We take ready top colas, and then let secondaries cook for about 2 more weeks.. staged harvest. Which is what I prefer... Im lazy.


Lazy? 

I'm with you! We need the Homer Simpson model!! Lol


Really nice grow!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 17, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> Lazy?
> 
> I'm with you! We need the Homer Simpson model!! Lol
> View attachment 4903444
> ...


Thanks!..... When I say lazy, that's really more of my sleeping till noon.. or 1. I take a couple of hours to warm up (drink some coffee, take a shit), then I'll go check on things, mow, spray for weeds, sit on the porch, shoot a squirrel, drink some wine, then around 6 or 7, I'll go feed. That takes about 2 hours. Then, I'll have some more wine, check out RIU, watch some shows, go check the room at midnight, watch some more shows till 3am or so. Repeat.........until harvest. Then my world gets all fucked up. LOL!


----------



## Flatrate (May 17, 2021)

Looking good Bandit! When you're in harvest mode rest assured I am there with you in spirit.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 17, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Looking good Bandit! When you're in harvest mode rest assured I am there with you in spirit.


I know you are brother!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 17, 2021)

........ you sombitch.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks!..... When I say lazy, that's really more of my sleeping till noon.. or 1. I take a couple of hours to warm up (drink some coffee, take a shit), then I'll go check on things, mow, spray for weeds, sit on the porch, shoot a squirrel, drink some wine, then around 6 or 7, I'll go feed. That takes about 2 hours. Then, I'll have some more wine, check out RIU, watch some shows, go check the room at midnight, watch some more shows till 3am or so. Repeat.........until harvest. Then my world gets all fucked up. LOL!


My schedule is just about the opposite of that and one of my four children, but usually two and sometimes three come into my bedroom to wake me up! And then usually once during my morning shit for the 2 seconds I'm actually at the house before I leave for good measure! I really do enjoy growing but come harvest time I feel like my work here is done and now I need someone else to do it. I keep increasing my plants and space too. Oh well, kids, plants, apparently I love growing stuff! Labor of love! Lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 17, 2021)

Yeah. we're empty nesters.. I got a son, 32 that lives out in Cali. Haven't seen him in a couple of years, rarely talk or text... long story.


----------



## Flatrate (May 17, 2021)

I just got my last chop trimmed up over the weekend, only 5 plants but more than I want to do but I got it done.... spent $200 on my girlfriend and she took care of it. I got 5 more coming down in about 2 weeks so I told her to start thinking about what she wants next.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 17, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> I just got my last chop trimmed up over the weekend, only 5 plants but more than I want to do but I got it done.... spent $200 on my girlfriend and she took care of it. I got 5 more coming down in about 2 weeks so I told her to start thinking about what she wants next.


You're a good man Buford.. take care of Mrs. Flatrate!..... she'll take care of you.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yeah. we're empty nesters.. I got a son, 32 that lives out in Cali. Haven't seen him in a couple of years, rarely talk or text... long story.


My dad and myself had a strained relationship our whole lives and it's been better in the past year than it ever has been. I got out of my way and decided I wanted a relationship. But he changed too and that made all the difference. It's cliché but it is never too late until it is. And I did have TWO children come wake me up last night but I'm used to it!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 18, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> My dad and myself had a strained relationship our whole lives and it's been better in the past year than it ever has been. I got out of my way and decided I wanted a relationship. But he changed too and that made all the difference. It's cliché but it is never too late until it is. And I did have TWO children come wake me up last night but I'm used to it!


Kinda the same with my dad. I didn’t really see him for years until my early 30’s.. Now, he has a summer home on my property, and he’s probably my best friend now. I took the initiative to to go see him as often as I could about 18 years ago, and I’m glad I did.


----------



## go go kid (May 18, 2021)

go go kid said:


> ok, im oficialy jellous. very nice n clean


can i ask about the seedsman seeds? like when did you buy them? germ rate and strain likeness? i just had the wrong seeds in a bag of auto's ande know of three people who are unhappy with there weed from them.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 18, 2021)

go go kid said:


> can i ask about the seedsman seeds? like when did you buy them? germ rate and strain likeness? i just had the wrong seeds in a bag of auto's ande know of three people who are unhappy with there weed from them.


Man.. trying to remember when we ran those, but I’m pretty sure I remember them being low yield. Grew lanky. Never bought anymore after that.


----------



## Tracker (May 18, 2021)

go go kid said:


> can i ask about the seedsman seeds? like when did you buy them? germ rate and strain likeness? i just had the wrong seeds in a bag of auto's ande know of three people who are unhappy with there weed from them.


Last summer I sprouted a bunch of seeds in search of some keepers. About 30 of the seeds were acquired through Seedsman and put to sprout right away. I got about 75% germ rate using paper towel method. One of the keepers I made a mom out of came from them - Widow Bomb from Bomb Seeds.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man.. trying to remember when we ran those, but I’m pretty sure I remember them being low yield. Grew lanky. Never bought anymore after that.


What's been the best plant and genetics that you've run in your opinion that's still available to get? List a few if you can't decide on one!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 18, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> What's been the best plant and genetics that you've run in your opinion that's still available to get? List a few if you can't decide on one!


Some good ones... CropKings Sour Diesel, Ethos Orange Kush Cake, 10th planet, So far we are liking the Ethos Citradelic Sunset, and Crescendo. Candy Store is not bad either. All seeds are gonna be hit and miss tho.... just got to shop around and hunt down those good phenos..... Hell, some bag seed could have a good pheno in it.... just less likely.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Some good ones... CropKings Sour Diesel, Ethos Orange Kush Cake, 10th planet, So far we are liking the Ethos Citradelic Sunset, and Crescendo. Candy Store is not bad either. All seeds are gonna be hit and miss tho.... just got to shop around and hunt down those good phenos..... Hell, some bag seed could have a good pheno in it.... just less likely.


I actually have femmed Crescendo and 10th Planet from Ethos, also Cookies and Mandarin Cookies too! I currently don't have the room for a mother plant so I'll have to make due with seeds and the variance until I can pjeno hunt! I'm really looking forward to being able to do that!!

Sprouted some of the Ethos freebies for my outdoor garden, The Vineyard and Lemon Diesel which are M/F so hopefully I get at least one of each!


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 18, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> I actually have femmed Crescendo and 10th Planet from Ethos, also Cookies and Mandarin Cookies too! I currently don't have the room for a mother plant so I'll have to make due with seeds and the variance until I can pjeno hunt! I'm really looking forward to being able to do that!!
> 
> Sprouted some of the Ethos freebies for my outdoor garden, The Vineyard and Lemon Diesel which are M/F so hopefully I get at least one of each!


So I'm a nerd and took some pictures of my seedlings! I know that last one looks like it's not popping but it's got root!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 18, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> So I'm a nerd and took some pictures of my seedlings! I know that last one looks like it's not popping but it's got root!!
> View attachment 4904174View attachment 4904175


They're pretty resilient man... I got one labeled "Broken Root"... I transplanted her anyways.. She's about 3 ft tall now. They're just like kids.. Im 52 now, and if I fell off of a bike, i'd be in the ER... a kid would just shake it off and go about thier business...... unless they have Millennial parents... kids are such pussies these days. I had 78 stitches in my head before i was 7 years old. Knocked unconscious 3 times before I was 8, broken my clavicle, tail bone, 7 ribs, blown out a knee, both arms broken, hand and foot bones broken, torn ligaments.... a kid gets a nose bleed these days, and its a fucking emergency.


----------



## go go kid (May 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man.. trying to remember when we ran those, but I’m pretty sure I remember them being low yield. Grew lanky. Never bought anymore after that.


many thanx friend


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> They're pretty resilient man... I got one labeled "Broken Root"... I transplanted her anyways.. She's about 3 ft tall now. They're just like kids.. Im 52 now, and if I fell off of a bike, i'd be in the ER... a kid would just shake it off and go about thier business.


I had my finger cut off at four years old, went to the hospital and got it sewn back on and have full feeling like it never happened. Ironically, what almost killed was the fact that it happened right after lunch and I almost choked to death in the middle of the night from the side effects of the anesthesia they gave me.. and they were worried about me vomiting in surgery! Thank God for my mother who refused to go home for the night!

Also, my daughter ripped this lady out with next to no tqp root left and here she is today!


----------



## go go kid (May 18, 2021)

makes me wonder what the owners of there seeds are actualy running


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks bro!... getting some final pics.... harvesting is not my favorite part. View attachment 4903372


Keep us updated with a few select pics of your harvest!! The one cola so far sure does look frosty!! Also when do lab results come back?

I love the insight you shared on peak THC versus how you let your personal stash amber a bit more. What's the reason for that preference? Terps develop more and it offers a bit more in the way of pain relief?


----------



## go go kid (May 18, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> Keep us updated with a few select pics of your harvest!! The one cola so far sure does look frosty!! Also when do lab results come back?
> 
> I love the insight you shared on peak THC versus how you let your personal stash amber a bit more. What's the reason for that preference? Terps develop more and it offers a bit more in the way of pain relief?


thats the CBN developing in the bud. i havent read this thread or the info shared, but you can bet i am now, thanx and happy growing and a bountifull harvest of pain relieving med to you


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 18, 2021)

go go kid said:


> thats the CBN developing in the bud. i havent read this thread or the info shared, but you can bet i am now, thanx and happy growing and a bountifull harvest of pain relieving med to you


Same to you!! Love picking everyone's brain on here!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 18, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> Keep us updated with a few select pics of your harvest!! The one cola so far sure does look frosty!! Also when do lab results come back?
> 
> I love the insight you shared on peak THC versus how you let your personal stash amber a bit more. What's the reason for that preference? Terps develop more and it offers a bit more in the way of pain relief?


It's mainly the market... people chase the THC content rather than the terpene profiles that are actually good for your pain, depression, etc. IF we let it go too long, the THC will break down and ruin our market share. Personally, I like the couch lock.. so I'll let it go longer and get more amber triches for our personal grow. Market grow gets mostly cloudy.. and very little amber. 15% THC and 5.5 terps is hard to move. I had one Dispo owner tell me that if we didn't have 26+ THC,,... they weren't interested... so dumb.... Labs are about 3 weeks out.


----------



## go go kid (May 18, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> Same to you!! Love picking everyone's brain on here!!


yeah and its great when you can pick the brains of a great growerlike DoubleAtotheRON


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 18, 2021)

Also.. terpenes are preserved in the curing process. Slow it down as much as possible. 12-14 days day if you can. 65 degrees and 60%rh are a great start. Lower the RH after about a week to 55.. Monitor your moisture content with a wood probe. Get it down to about 11%, and jar it.. we use CureTubes.. but same concept.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 18, 2021)

go go kid said:


> yeah and its great when you can pick the brains of a great growerlike DoubleAtotheRON


Thanks man.. but im just a pup grower.. but always learning!


----------



## Flatrate (May 18, 2021)

Now that you have some time using GH, what are your thoughts so far?


----------



## go go kid (May 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks man.. but im just a pup grower.. but always learning!


were all pup growers, but your more of a master grower then you give yourself credit for


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 18, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Now that you have some time using GH, what are your thoughts so far?


I love it man!... I think I've had more control using the Flora line than anything else we've used... very predictable ppms, and i does not alter my PH ( not using the Armor SI).. may try that the next round.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 18, 2021)

go go kid said:


> were all pup growers, but your more of a master grower then you give yourself credit for


Man.... I really appreciate the kind words, but MG is something you earn after 30 years of growing. Im only 2 1/2 years in of growing indoors. I have been a member on here since 2018 (I think).. and I sort through all the Bro Science, and whatnot. I've found that heeding the advise of those 30 year growers have helped me more than anything. Listen to those guys, they know what they're talking about. Very important... experiment. And I mean TRY to burn one up, TRY to recover one at 11PH that's reading 5.1.. label everything, take notes of everything you do. Look them back over before your next round and figure out why you failed in one aspect or another. Not gonna lie, this scale for one person is fucking time consuming.... most of it is done with research, experiments, buying the latest high dollar metering devices (which is a great help),... and being humble in what you do. I appreciate every one of you 36K or so peeps that's looked into our grow op. .... bottom line, sort through the bullshit, and listen to those old guys ... wait... Im an old guy. LOL.. but not with 30 years of experience.


----------



## Flatrate (May 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I love it man!... I think I've had more control using the Flora line than anything else we've used... very predictable ppms, and i does not alter my PH ( not using the Armor SI).. may try that the next round.


I am with you man, the only regret I have is not using it sooner.


----------



## go go kid (May 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man.... I really appreciate the kind words, but MG is something you earn after 30 years of growing. Im only 2 1/2 years in of growing indoors. I have been a member on here since 2018 (I think).. and I sort through all the Bro Science, and whatnot. I've found that heeding the advise of those 30 year growers have helped me more than anything. Listen to those guys, they know what they're talking about. Very important... experiment. And I mean TRY to burn one up, TRY to recover one at 11PH that's reading 5.1.. label everything, take notes of everything you do. Look them back over before your next round and figure out why you failed in one aspect or another. Not gonna lie, this scale for one person is fucking time consuming.... most of it is done with research, experiments, buying the latest high dollar metering devices (which is a great help),... and being humble in what you do. I appreciate every one of you 36K or so peeps that's looked into our grow op. .... bottom line, sort through the bullshit, and listen to those old guys ... wait... Im an old guy. LOL.. but not with 30 years of experience.


yeah, but the info your dishing out may well be from a 30yr old grower, just the info youve taken on board about the amber trices could well be from a aged master for just one example, you dont give yourself enough credit. thats just from 21/2 years of growing, im wekl impressed i would have said by that, that you were a 10yr grower minimum


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 18, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> I am with you man, the only regret I have is not using it sooner.


Me too!


----------



## go go kid (May 18, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> I am with you man, the only regret I have is not using it sooner.


they are the market leaders for a reason


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 18, 2021)

go go kid said:


> yeah, but the info your dishing out may well be from a 30yr old grower, just the info youve taken on board about the amber trices could well be from a aged master for just one example, you dont give yourself enough credit. thats just from 21/2 years of growing, im wekl impressed i would have said by that, that you were a 10yr grower minimum


Thanks man... humble, but proud of what we do at the same time.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Also.. terpenes are preserved in the curing process. Slow it down as much as possible. 12-14 days day if you can. 65 degrees and 60%rh are a great start. Lower the RH after about a week to 55.. Monitor your moisture content with a wood probe. Get it down to about 11%, and jar it.. we use CureTubes.. but same concept.


So I do the first part of a 2 week min cure at 58-63% RH and when it reaches that I leave it jarred and use it. I open the jars every day to let it breath and admire the work I put in! I knew the longer it sat jarred, up to 6 months or so from what I've read, it will continue to cure. If I can do something better though I certainly want to!

Got any links I can read up on said wood probe I've never heard of before?


----------



## go go kid (May 18, 2021)

have either of you tried the cold curing method? you should put a jar of weed into the freezer and tryit, itpreserves tyhe flavour and terpines and produces a great smoke


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Also.. terpenes are preserved in the curing process. Slow it down as much as possible. 12-14 days day if you can. 65 degrees and 60%rh are a great start. Lower the RH after about a week to 55.. Monitor your moisture content with a wood probe. Get it down to about 11%, and jar it.. we use CureTubes.. but same concept.


With my outdoor garden I'm gonna need some of those CureTubes, those are awesome!!

I have two femmed Maui's out there and my The 4 Ethos pre-releases are going out there too! I'll be yanking any males!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 18, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> So I do the first part of a 2 week min cure at 58-63% RH and when it reaches that I leave it jarred and use it. I open the jars every day to let it breath and admire the work I put in! I knew the longer it sat jarred, up to 6 months or so from what I've read, it will continue to cure. If I can do something better though I certainly want to!
> 
> Got any links I can read up on said wood probe I've never heard of before?


This is the one I use... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00275F5O2/ref=redir_mobile_desktop?_encoding=UTF8&aaxitk=31194de1228696b1868eb98aa36b418a&hsa_cr_id=9911841000801&pd_rd_plhdr=t&pd_rd_r=df9f50cc-0ddf-4077-8433-61e90d9788cd&pd_rd_w=7BK6g&pd_rd_wg=RBDGH&ref_=sbx_be_s_sparkle_mcd_asin_0_img
After a week or so, start stabbing the top colas and when you start getting a reading of around 11% moisture content, buck it off the stems and jar, burp every day for the first week, then every other day for another week.. then just monitor it to make sure your hygrometer is staying around 60-62% RH.. after that.. you can just burp every week or so... it'll stay good for months.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 18, 2021)

go go kid said:


> have either of you tried the cold curing method? you should put a jar of weed into the freezer and tryit, itpreserves tyhe flavour and terpines and produces a great smoke


Might try that on our personal grow yield, but shit, we got room in the building for the slow cure.


----------



## go go kid (May 18, 2021)

wow, never seen those cure tubes b4, im going to try them ass my three month ciutre was done in brown paper shopping bags, paper or plastic sir, paper please young man. ill never forget that from my trip to the supermarket when i went to the us


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 18, 2021)

go go kid said:


> wow, never seen those cure tubes b4, im going to try them ass my three month ciutre was done in brown paper shopping bags, paper or plastic sir, paper please young man. ill never forget that from my trip to the supermarket when i went to the us


They are fucking expensive!.. 1 unit is $265 delivered (4-6 lb model).. so I worked a deal with them to deliver a pallet of 36. It brought the price down to $125 a unit delivered. I sold the ones I really couldn't use for the size of our grow op, but I love them. I think we held on to 11. BUT!, they have a lid that you can use on a 5 gal bucket.... www.thecuretube.com.... but I would highly recommend the smaller 2-3lb unit for a smaller grow. I don't like curing in plastic. The Tubes have a special lining in them, and the outside is made of a high strength cardboard material of some sorts.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 18, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> I am with you man, the only regret I have is not using it sooner.


GH is what I use and I did opt for the Armor Si this grow as the only other added nute to NPK and CalMag and Hydroguard. I notice more sturdiness and healthier stems for certain! They also became really resilient and more tolerant. Sounded great until I've realized I've been running my PPM too high because none of my 4 my plants were showing any signs of nutrient burn. I even stepped it up slowly over 3 weeks! Extremely minor tip burn on the leaves, but it never got any worse, until I got nitro claw. Tip burn never got any worse at all though. Flushed it for 24 hours and it's still leeching nutes into the water. But it's still not looking any worse or showing any stress other than the initial toxicity. Just lowering the PPM and balancing the PH until it starts taking up nutes again. Bigger PH swings in my DWC too when it uptakes the Armor Si. I also lessen my K I put in since it's 0-0-4 anyways.

BTW the leaves are turned up and not clawed because I'm neurotic like that and hoped they'd even out eventually! No such luck! Lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 18, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> GH is what I use and I did opt for the Armor Si this grow as the only other added nut to NPK and CalMag and Hydroguard. I notice more sturdiness and healthier stems for certain! They also become really resilient and more tolerant. Sounded great until I've realized I've been running my PPM too high because none of my 4 my plants simply weren't showing any signs of nutrient burn. I even stepped it up slowly over 3 weeks! Extremely minor tip burn, but it never got any worse, until when I got nitro claw. Tip burn never got any worse at all though. Flushed it for 24 hours and it's still leeching nutes and drinking water. But it's still not looking any worse or showing any stress other than the initial toxicity. Just lowering the PPM and balancing the PH until it statys taking up nutes again. Bigger PH swings in my DWC too when it uptakes the Armor Si. I also lessen my K I put in since it's 0-0-4 anyways.
> 
> BTW the leaves are turned up and not clawed because I'm neurotic like that and hoped they'd even out eventually! No such luck! Lol
> View attachment 4904226


Looking good man! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Flatrate (May 18, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> GH is what I use and I did opt for the Armor Si this grow as the only other added nute to NPK and CalMag and Hydroguard. I notice more sturdiness and healthier stems for certain! They also became really resilient and more tolerant. Sounded great until I've realized I've been running my PPM too high because none of my 4 my plants were showing any signs of nutrient burn. I even stepped it up slowly over 3 weeks! Extremely minor tip burn on the leaves, but it never got any worse, until I got nitro claw. Tip burn never got any worse at all though. Flushed it for 24 hours and it's still leeching nutes into the water. But it's still not looking any worse or showing any stress other than the initial toxicity. Just lowering the PPM and balancing the PH until it starts taking up nutes again. Bigger PH swings in my DWC too when it uptakes the Armor Si. I also lessen my K I put in since it's 0-0-4 anyways.
> 
> BTW the leaves are turned up and not clawed because I'm neurotic like that and hoped they'd even out eventually! No such luck! Lol
> View attachment 4904226


I use Armor SI too. How high off ppm are you talking, my flower feed is about 1060 ppm.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 18, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> I use Armor SI too. How high off ppm are you talking, my flower feed is about 1060 ppm.


I was riding at 1100-1200 tops. Once I saw the claw on one plant I flushed both reservoirs for 24 hours.

I use this chart to guide my actions and see what my plants are doing:


After the flush, I was at 890PPM in my res with the nitro claw and next measurement PPM jumped to 1020 that afternoon, so still leeching but plant looks fine!

Currently sitting at 490PPM to stop the leeching. If anyone has advice I'm all ears!


----------



## go go kid (May 19, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> They are fucking expensive!.. 1 unit is $265 delivered (4-6 lb model).. so I worked a deal with them to deliver a pallet of 36. It brought the price down to $125 a unit delivered. I sold the ones I really couldn't use for the size of our grow op, but I love them. I think we held on to 11. BUT!, they have a lid that you can use on a 5 gal bucket.... www.thecuretube.com.... but I would highly recommend the smaller 2-3lb unit for a smaller grow. I don't like curing in plastic. The Tubes have a special lining in them, and the outside is made of a high strength cardboard material of some sorts.


you think like me, im lucky enough to have a buisness address and can buy not only food at wholesale prices


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 19, 2021)

go go kid said:


> have either of you tried the cold curing method? you should put a jar of weed into the freezer and tryit, itpreserves tyhe flavour and terpines and produces a great smoke


I've only done this with shake almost two decades ago! I've been really interested in saving for a freeze dryer but I have to do way more research before plunking down that kind of money!

I'll have to look into cold curing though, thanks!


----------



## go go kid (May 19, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> I've only done this with shake almost two decades ago! I've been really interested in saving for a freeze dryer but I have to do way more research before plunking down that kind of money!
> 
> I'll have to look into cold curing though, thanks!


ive discovered that during flowering that thc accumulates in the leaves. i grew a cbd strain from sensi seeds and i tried smoking a bunch of leaves from the plant i saved and i got more of a hit from those then i did from the bud


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 19, 2021)

go go kid said:


> ive discovered that during flowering that thc accumulates in the leaves. i grew a cbd strain from sensi seeds and i tried smoking a bunch of leaves from the plant i saved and i got more of a hit from those then i did from the bud


That's why we smoke our trim... lot's of good stuff in there! Plus, we don't have to grind it. The GreenBroz makes some really nice trim!


----------



## go go kid (May 19, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> That's why we smoke our trim... lot's of good stuff in there! Plus, we don't have to grind it. The GreenBroz makes some really nice trim!


wow, that looks hany bit of kit ,


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 19, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> That's why we smoke our trim... lot's of good stuff in there! Plus, we don't have to grind it. The GreenBroz makes some really nice trim!


So one of those GreenBroz machines trims your bud for you? God that's a labor saving device I want even for my small grow!

Can't someone else do it?!

I think I'll be asking some friends for help in exchange for some bud!

As for the trim, I bought some screens for this next harvest, I want to try the static tech to lose as much of the plant material as possible. I did dry ice last time and overshook the mix getting more plant contaminant than I wanted. Live and learn, still really good stuff too!!


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 20, 2021)

@DoubleAtotheRON I’m thinking about sending off a sample of bud to the lab to get tested just for fun. What part of the plant do I want to take for the best results?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 20, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> @DoubleAtotheRON I’m thinking about sending off a sample of bud to the lab to get tested just for fun. What part of the plant do I want to take for the best results?


Unfortunately, your top colas are best. Trim off as much stem as possible. They will prob need 8-10g for potency and terps. Should cost about $50-100


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 23, 2021)

A dent??... anybody see a dent in this thing??..LOL!... just taking our time. Some tops were ready, and some not. Prob gonna let these cook for a couple more days before I go shopping again for ready colas. Started a couple of days ago at mid week 10


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 23, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> A dent??... anybody see a dent in this thing??..LOL!... just taking our time. Some tops were ready, and some not. Prob gonna let these cook for a couple more days before I go shopping again for ready colas. Started a couple of days ago at mid week 10 View attachment 4907754View attachment 4907755


What a beautiful sight, are you still running etho’s genetics?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 23, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> What a beautiful sight, are you still running etho’s genetics?


Yessir. Hunted down some good mother’s, and they are awaiting to be cloned. I think I got a couple of winners anyways. Running Ethos Crescendo RBX1, Candy Store, and Citradelic Sunset... one Dosi Whoa in the back there for our personal, and have preserved those genetics as well.. we’ve run that Dosi pheno 3 times.. she’ll be in the Fall lineup.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 23, 2021)

Candy Store is definitely not stingy on the sugar...


----------



## Tracker (May 23, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Candy Store is definitely not stingy on the sugar... View attachment 4907773


Damn!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 23, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Damn!


Yeah buddy!, we’re excited about this one!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 26, 2021)

Steady as she goes!.. we’ve taken most of the top colas.. and waiting for these lowers to cook a bit more. Starting week 11 tomorrow..


----------



## Tracker (May 26, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Steady as she goes!.. we’ve taken most of the top colas.. and waiting for these lowers to cook a bit more. Starting week 11 tomorrow..View attachment 4910207View attachment 4910208View attachment 4910209


That last pic almost had me high just thinking about it.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 1, 2021)

The Wall of Weed is complete... 
but we still have this much more to go....


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 5, 2021)

Fantastic job once again bro, love to see it!


----------



## Tolerance Break (Jun 5, 2021)

It is genuinely inspiring seeing someone living the dream, keep up the good work.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 16, 2021)

Fuck me!.... the final 2 batches spinning away!... I’m exhausted. Started the takedown on May 20th.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 16, 2021)

Candy Store 

Crescendo RBX1 


Citradelic Sunset


----------



## Flatrate (Jun 16, 2021)

Congrats on getting through another harvest Bandit, I hope you and Frog can kick back for a minute and enjoy some downtime. Have you cracked the wine bottle today?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 16, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Congrats on getting through another harvest Bandit, I hope you and Frog can kick back for a minute and enjoy some downtime. Have you cracked the wine bottle today?


Thanks man!...LOL!... I literally just poured a glass before I saw this!.... Machines are clean, and the ladies are final trimming 3 pans of nugs..... I didn't even touch a pair of Fiskars this whole harvest, except to take down live colas. I just fed the machine, and passed them over..... Whew!, what a long almost month!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 16, 2021)

Final yield is still gonna take a bit... we've still got to take down some larf that's in the room.. we have found buyers for that larfy shit for $500 a lb... we don't even trim it. We just shuck it off the stem.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 16, 2021)

@Flatrate ... and yessir, me and Frog are gonna go spend a couple of weeks up in Alaska very soon. Security will be on the property while we're gone. We're just gonna clone these mothers, and start again in October. ... gonna try to avoid the Croptober of 2022. This round needs to cure for a few weeks anyways before we take it to market.


----------



## Flatrate (Jun 16, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> me and Frog are gonna go spend a couple of weeks up in Alaska very soon.


Lucky bastard! Just when I was semi retired I signed up to help my father in law and now working more than full work weeks and I cut back from my union job to do so LOL. Anyways I hope you both enjoy Alaska, stay classy my friend.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 16, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Lucky bastard! Just when I was semi retired I signed up to help my father in law and now working more than full work weeks and I cut back from my union job to do so LOL. Anyways I hope you both enjoy Alaska, stay classy my friend.


Will do bud!.... Im gonna post a pre harvest pic and have another final weight contest when we get it. It's not a million bucks, but it's a free Compound HQ T-shirt. We should have the final by next week.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 17, 2021)

... on a positive note, our Dosi Whoa personal plant yielded 312g.... prob gonna run that pheno again this Fall. We picked a great Mother a couple of years ago.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Jun 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ... on a positive note, our Dosi Whoa personal plant yielded 312g.... prob gonna run that pheno again this Fall. We picked a great Mother a couple of years ago.


Would love to see some pics of the Dosi Whoa!!


----------



## GringoStar (Jun 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Fuck me!.... the final 2 batches spinning away!... I’m exhausted. Started the takedown on May 20th. View attachment 4924682


Nice set up and harvest there! How do you like those machines? I've been thinking about getting one or a trim pal. Is there much touch up afterwards?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 17, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> Would love to see some pics of the Dosi Whoa!!


Dosi Whoa!... this pheono is a favorite amongst our friends and patients. It’s like “Whoa!”... kicks like a mule. Heavy Indica leaning.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 17, 2021)

GringoStar said:


> Nice set up and harvest there! How do you like those machines? I've been thinking about getting one or a trim pal. Is there much touch up afterwards?


It’s an awesome machine if your shit is dense. Larfy stuff take a lot longer to grind down. But if your buds are dense, it does about 90% of the work... and it will follow the contours of the bud, and not grind it down to a gemstone.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 17, 2021)

That Dosi Whoa is fresh, and not cured yet.. they get tighter and more dense over the next few weeks... but this is not going to market, so not the best trim job... just for us.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Jun 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Dosi Whoa!... this pheono is a favorite amongst our friends and patients. It’s like “Whoa!”... kicks like a mule. Heavy Indica leaning. View attachment 4925570


Love me some Ethos!! My next two runs will be from them and I'll be pheno hunting for sure!!

Looks so amazing I can just about smell it! Beautiful!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 17, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> Love me some Ethos!! My next two runs will be from them and I'll be pheno hunting for sure!!
> 
> Looks so amazing I can just about smell it! Beautiful!!


Thanks man!, we appreciate it!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 17, 2021)

Dosi smells and tastes like Earth and diesel. 2 of my favorite things.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 17, 2021)

And just like a fine wine maker... we’ll not release any of it till it’s time. When it’s cured, it’s ready. Most peeps around here just pop it on the market when it’s dry, but we take our time and make sure we get a good months cure on it before we let it go to market. It takes patience, but it’s a better product in the end.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Jun 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> And just like a fine wine maker... we’ll not release any of it till it’s time. When it’s cured, it’s ready. Most peeps around here just pop it on the market when it’s dry, but we take our time and make sure we get a good months cure on it before we let it go to market. It takes patience, but it’s a better product in the end.


I hope you advertise the hell out of that fact direct to customers somehow!! That is an added service that I think you should be paid for!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 29, 2021)

Greetings y’all !... Paige an I are taking a break in Alaska while this last harvest cures. I don’t know WTF we we’re doing here... lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 8, 2021)

Ok, we’re back from beautiful Alaska!... time to move about 35 lbs of weed, then we’re taking a small break till October...a couple of pics from our trip...


----------



## 2com (Jul 8, 2021)

That eagle has a full head of hair.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 8, 2021)

2com said:


> That eagle has a full head of hair.


juvenile eagles don’t get their baldness until they are roughly 3 years old


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> juvenile eagles don’t get their baldness until they are roughly 3 years old


Correct!... wished that this one was fully molted. He let me get pretty close before he started flying away with that big nug of Alaskan ThunderFuck, or whatever it is in its talons. This was shot with a 135mm lens.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 8, 2021)

Here’s another one i captured..


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok... after getting back from vacation and getting my lawn mowed, we have the final numbers from this past run. 29.86lbs of sellable bud. Our best run so far with 87 plants. I usually have a particular strain in a grow that I hate. Not this time. They all performed "ok". Nothing Earth shattering, but I'll take it. 10.8lbs of sellable trim also. We are prepping for the next run of Dosi Whoa! (2 year hunted mother), Crescendo RBX1 (cloned) , and Candy Store (cloned)... trying to hit that 35 lb mark. We shall see.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ok... after getting back from vacation and getting my lawn mowed, we have the final numbers from this past run. 29.86lbs of sellable bud. Our best run so far with 87 plants. I usually have a particular strain in a grow that I hate. Not this time. They all performed "ok". Nothing Earth shattering, but I'll take it. 10.8lbs of sellable trim also. We are prepping for the next run of Dosi Whoa! (2 year hunted mother), Crescendo RBX1 (cloned) , and Candy Store (cloned)... trying to hit that 35 lb mark. We shall see.


thank you for that. i have no idea what yield sb and these seed guys act like u get a pound a plant in a 3x3. 
this is why i'm babysitting this one plant to see what possible yield i can get being as lazy as i am.
i'd get 6oz from a plant, idk, never really measured, i go by how many half gal jars i fill and they hold about 4oz.
the seed sellers must be weighing the whole plant, stalk, leaves and all.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 13, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> thank you for that. i have no idea what yield sb and these seed guys act like u get a pound a plant in a 3x3.
> this is why i'm babysitting this one plant to see what possible yield i can get being as lazy as i am.
> i'd get 6oz from a plant, idk, never really measured, i go by how many half gal jars i fill and they hold about 4oz.
> the seed sellers must be weighing the whole plant, stalk, leaves and all.


Im sure some people do get a lb per plant with just running a couple of plants, and alot of training. Im kinda lazy tho. Best we've ever averaged was 292g per plant, market ready. .. and that was on Dosi Whoa!, which is why we are going to run it again... try to get those numbers up.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Im sure some people do get a lb per plant with just running a couple of plants, and alot of training. Im kinda lazy tho. Best we've ever averaged was 292g per plant, market ready. .. and that was on Dosi Whoa!, which is why we are going to run it again... try to get those numbers up.


i'm reading ur whole thread. and i'll let u know what my experimental bonsai turning girl does.
if i had found ur thread earlier, i wouldn't had to do this experiment.

the way i look at it, energy is energy. i've got my energy or effort and the power company's energy.

the question is what is ur actual yield accounting for ur time and electric bill doing all the training and extended vegging period as opposed to my lazy man technique?

if there's any grow contests like that, i'd be super interested.

i just go with whatever God gives me for my cancer.
couple years ago i screwed up and was gonna be without for two months, and the weirdest thing happened, 3 gorilla glues out of 4 in a 5x5, just went beserk tall and started flowering on 18/6, i thought at first they were males, so i pulled them and put them on 12/12 and they fully flowered from seed to harvest in 8 weeks. the other gg's, everything the same, took the standard additional 8 weeks. 
it was a miracle for me. i mean i could have always sourced a pound on the street but u never know what ur getting.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 13, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> the question is what is ur actual yield accounting for ur time and electric bill doing all the training and extended vegging period as opposed to my lazy man technique?


I don't guess I could really answer that question. We are running more plants of course, and I spend an average of 2 hours a day during the grow cycle feeding and training. The rest is pretty hard work as far as getting an 87 plant room set up, and harvesting it. But otherwise, I just try to not worry about it too much, and make sure PH, environment and PAR, etc is on point.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 13, 2021)

@cancerkiller ... I know what you mean about not knowing what you get on the streets. Since we starting growing commercially in 2018, I just won't smoke anybody else's weed.... you never know what they sprayed on it, or what happened during the grow cycle. Our grow is pretty sterile.. you could prob do surgery in there.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

not so much ur grow, i was referring to the grows where they supercrop etc.
i mean, i was just reading one of ur posts being happy about the weather and saving electricity.
like how long did these guys screw with one plant to get a pound?
i'm like always thrilled to chop plants and kill the lights in a tent.
and it doesn't really matter if ur legal, but if ur illegally saving ur own life using cannabis to kill cancer, where i'm stuck living, electric bills could be probable cause.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 13, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> not so much ur grow, i was referring to the grows where they supercrop etc.
> i mean, i was just reading one of ur posts being happy about the weather and saving electricity.
> like how long did these guys screw with one plant to get a pound?
> i'm like always thrilled to chop plants and kill the lights in a tent.
> and it doesn't really matter if ur legal, but if ur illegally saving ur own life using cannabis to kill cancer, where i'm stuck living, electric bills could be probable cause.


The weather and saving electricity was before we got a CO2 generator and were using fresh air intake.. We've been sealed up and running CO2 for the past 2 grows. Hope you have enough meds to get ya through bud!


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @cancerkiller ... I know what you mean about not knowing what you get on the streets. Since we starting growing commercially in 2018, I just won't smoke anybody else's weed.... you never know what they sprayed on it, or what happened during the grow cycle. Our grow is pretty sterile.. you could prob do surgery in there.


best thing i learned from growing, especially with a compromised immune system like mine, only grow ur own.
i suck at it and i wish i could buy whole live plants chopped just like Christmas trees because i'd prefer to trim my own for my needs. i wet trim everything that doesn't have trichomes on it, for my solventless decarboxylated cannabis flower extract. 
God's miracle plant, outlawed by man, naturally.
anyway, hopefully someday they'll be cannabis u-pick farms.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 13, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ok... after getting back from vacation and getting my lawn mowed, we have the final numbers from this past run. 29.86lbs of sellable bud. Our best run so far with 87 plants. I usually have a particular strain in a grow that I hate. Not this time. They all performed "ok". Nothing Earth shattering, but I'll take it. 10.8lbs of sellable trim also. We are prepping for the next run of Dosi Whoa! (2 year hunted mother), Crescendo RBX1 (cloned) , and Candy Store (cloned)... trying to hit that 35 lb mark. We shall see.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> The weather and saving electricity was before we got a CO2 generator and were using fresh air intake.. We've been sealed up and running CO2 for the past 2 grows. Hope you have enough meds to get ya through bud!


i've been surviving this terminal cancer now for over7 years, using extract, so i'm very minfdful of my suppies. this is the equivalent to over a pound of great flower, reduced to these 4 12ml syringes of solventless decarboxylated cannabis flower extract. 
i just filled my weekly pillminder and these four syringes will last 4 more weeks probably 30 days.
1600mgs times 30 equals 48 grams.
.so yeah, i'm good until end of august and i'll be chopping another test plant then.
yield does suck with rosin compared to rso, but i got tired of all the other stuff solvent was pulling.
all i care about is trichomes loaded with thc. as little cbd as possible. dinged my liver at 3000mg a day of extract. not a fan of cbd. in trace amounts like God intended. not isolates.
if i could shoot up with thc, to give my stomach and liver a break i would, but i don't know how to do that.
4 400mg pills a day is what i need to live now, but it used to be 3 333mg pills.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @cancerkiller ... I know what you mean about not knowing what you get on the streets. Since we starting growing commercially in 2018, I just won't smoke anybody else's weed.... you never know what they sprayed on it, or what happened during the grow cycle. Our grow is pretty sterile.. you could prob do surgery in there.


and i've seen the news report of smugglers bringing in gallons of "crude".
God knows how it was extracted.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 13, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> i've been surviving this terminal cancer now for over7 years, using extract, so i'm very minfdful of my suppies. this is the equivalent to over a pound of great flower, reduced to these 4 12ml syringes of solventless decarboxylated cannabis flower extract.
> i just filled my weekly pillminder and these four syringes will last 4 more weeks probably 30 days.
> 1600mgs times 30 equals 48 grams.
> .so yeah, i'm good until end of august and i'll be chopping another test plant then.
> ...


Dude!... I don't think I could take that much in a year if I tried!.. but in your situation, you gotta do what you need for your body. We've helped alot of peeps with our RSO (personal grow).. from cancer to chronic pain, and got them off of opiates... it truly is a miracle plant.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 13, 2021)

@cancerkiller ... a couple of years ago, my step father was diagnosed with stage 4 colon cancer.... they wanted to put him on opiates after a surgery...You know what opiates do to your digestive system? It blocks it up... how painful would that be? So my mom calls me up to ask if I could make a batch of RSO... I put him on a 3 dose a day about the size of a grain of rice for 6 weeks. Today, he's clear, and working hard in the yard at 76 years old.... He was in law enforcement his whole life, but he understood that this was an option, and he's glad he did it.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @cancerkiller ... a couple of years ago, my step father was diagnosed with stage 4 colon cancer.... they wanted to put him on opiates after a surgery...You know what opiates do to your digestive system? It blocks it up... how painful would that be? So my mom calls me up to ask if I could make a batch of RSO... I put him on a 3 dose a day about the size of a grain of rice for 6 weeks. Today, he's clear, and working hard in the yard at 76 years old.... He was in law enforcement his whole life, but he understood that this was an option, and he's glad he did it.


that's fantastic!
if it hadn't been for a rick simpson post on fb and researching dennis hill, andthis little old lady on youtube teaching u how to make a small batch of rso out of two oz, iwould have died from cancer in 2014.
i don't understand humans dying from cancer, other than just being brainwashed by govt their whole lives.
it's ridiculous.
i can't even buy injectable water without a prescription.
everybody should know by now that thc kills cancer.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 13, 2021)

Oddly enough.... the demographics for our patients are 55-75 years old. You almost never see young people in the Dispo's. Always the older crowd.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 13, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> that's fantastic!
> if it hadn't been for a rick simpson post on fb and researching dennis hill, andthis little old lady on youtube teaching u how to make a small batch of rso out of two oz, iwould have died from cancer in 2014.
> i don't understand humans dying from cancer, other than just being brainwashed by govt their whole lives.
> it's ridiculous.
> ...


Keep it up brother! The Gov doesn't give a shit about you. You gotta save yourself.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Keep it up brother! The Gov doesn't give a shit about you. You gotta save yourself.


my doctor, the one that diagnosed my prostate cancer, and also gave me the prognosis of 3 months to live, has been contacted by me twice now, like at year three and again at year six.
i've only talked to the nurse. 
u would think a doctor would have the intellectual curiosity to wanna talk to a patient he told they only had three months to live and how the heck are they still alive.
nope.
doctors don't care. i know more than most. i sold and built them their mansions. 
now that they cared about.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 13, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> my doctor, the one that diagnosed my prostate cancer, and also gave me the prognosis of 3 months to live, has been contacted by me twice now, like at year three and again at year six.
> i've only talked to the nurse.
> u would think a doctor would have the intellectual curiosity to wanna talk to a patient he told they only had three months to live and how the heck are they still alive.
> nope.
> ...


The whole Pharma industry is a joke. They only care about keeping you sick so they can give you more Pharma meds. These "Dr's" get kickbacks from cash bonuses to vacation trips from the Big Pharma Companies. The whole thing from the FDA to USDA to the Dr's are a big circle of letting products on the market (like foods) that have chemicals in them that will eventually make you sick... you gotta go see the Dr., and he puts you on HBP meds, Statins, etc... it's a big cluster fuck of money and greed.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 13, 2021)

Here in the US, you will see about 3 out of 5 commercials on TV that are Pharma ads... when we visited Europe a couple of years ago, we never saw that.. not once.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 13, 2021)

..... AND!... we even see commercials from Big Pharma that is advertising a cure for ..... let's say a skin rash (eczema)... but, eczema is one of the side affects... how dumb is that?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 14, 2021)

Im bald, and 53, .. I've had some early years of sun exposure on my head, and last year I had a spot come up that was scally, raised, and red and itchy. It kept spreading to the size of a dime. I decided to put raw RSO on it and cover with a bandaid for 6-7 weeks. Gone. Smooth as silk. I knew if I had gone to the Dr., that I was going to be referred to an Oncologist, had a biopsy, put through chemo, etc.... I didn't want to go through all that.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> The whole Pharma industry is a joke. They only care about keeping you sick so they can give you more Pharma meds. These "Dr's" get kickbacks from cash bonuses to vacation trips from the Big Pharma Companies. The whole thing from the FDA to USDA to the Dr's are a big circle of letting products on the market (like foods) that have chemicals in them that will eventually make you sick... you gotta go see the Dr., and he puts you on HBP meds, Statins, etc... it's a big cluster fuck of money and greed.


yup, that's exactly correct! 
i hate to tell humans, but doctors aren't as smart as u might think they are, i built their houses, they are unbelievably stupid.zero common sense.
now lawyers in that price range home were pretty clever.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 14, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> yup, that's exactly correct!
> i hate to tell humans, but doctors aren't as smart as u might think they are, i built their houses, they are unbelievably stupid.zero common sense.
> now lawyers in that price range home were pretty clever.


Totally agree!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Here in the US, you will see about 3 out of 5 commercials on TV that are Pharma ads... when we visited Europe a couple of years ago, we never saw that.. not once.


What I think is hilarious about those commercials now is they always say in the ad somewhere about "Don't Take This if You're Allergic Too it", lol. WTF. Well I'm only gonna find out I'm allergic after I take it right? Or am I missing something?


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Im bald, and 53, .. I've had some early years of sun exposure on my head, and last year I had a spot come up that was scally, raised, and red and itchy. It kept spreading to the size of a dime. I decided to put raw RSO on it and cover with a bandaid for 6-7 weeks. Gone. Smooth as silk. I knew if I had gone to the Dr., that I was going to be referred to an Oncologist, had a biopsy, put through chemo, etc.... I didn't want to go through all that.


i'm 67, blonde hair blue eyed cattle rancher now, so yeah, i gots lots of skin cancer.
i'll just rub my extract into themand about two weeks they are flaking off.
it's like wart away for cancer. 
inside ur body too. 
just get those thc levels up and constantly painting those internal cancers with cancer killing thc.

i'm reading thru ur thread, kinda bouncing around, but did u switch from tiger bloom on flower and go back to gh?
i wonder because i switched to tigerbloom from gh on flower, and idk.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What I think is hilarious about those commercials now is they always say in the ad somewhere about "Don't Take This if You're Allergic Too it", lol. WTF. Well I'm only gonna find out I'm allergic after I take it right? Or am I missing something?


I know right? Me and Paige were talking about that a while back.....LOL!... Like, how am I going to know if I've never taken it?.... idiots.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I know right? Me and Paige were talking about that a while back.....LOL!... Like, how am I going to know if I've never taken it?.... idiots.


I feel like I must be the dumb one that's missing something, lol. Well not really, lol.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 14, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> i'm 67, blonde hair blue eyed cattle rancher now, so yeah, i gots lots of skin cancer.
> i'll just rub my extract into themand about two weeks they are flaking off.
> it's like wart away for cancer.
> inside ur body too.
> ...


Well... we started out with Tiger Bloom in flower, Botanicare in veg... but switched to GH Flora series. I got a tip from another grower about COGO's A/B liquid mix. I think Im gonna try it on this next run.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 14, 2021)

Future Doctors.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 14, 2021)

I try not to change up too many things at once.. you'll never know what affects the grow if you have too many variables going ... this is why it takes growers years to perfect thier craft. Im just a pup still, and learning as I go.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well... we started out with Tiger Bloom in flower, Botanicare in veg... but switched to GH Flora series. I got a tip from another grower about COGO's A/B liquid mix. I think Im gonna try it on this next run.


i started with gh when i started growing 5 years ago, but chasing the elusive one pound plant, i thought i'd try tiger bloom, but looking at her, i might go back to gh for her last feeds.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 14, 2021)

@PadawanWarrior .... You see these stupid commercials for a skin rash, and other side affects are stroke, HBP, shortness of breath, AFIP, anal bleeding, death..... I can deal with a rash man.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 14, 2021)

this cracked me up


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @PadawanWarrior .... You see these stupid commercials for a skin rash, and other side affects are stroke, HBP, shortness of breath, AFIP, anal bleeding, death..... I can deal with a rash man.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


Hilarious!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 15, 2021)

... and we're ready to go to market with these. We hit 22+% THC and 3.64 Terps on our Dosi Whoa! (personal).... so I think we'll run it again. Maybe even the whole room. These came out at 15-18% THC, and around 2% terps, so I wasn't impressed. Water content was pretty spot on at 11-13%. Great burn, grey ash, good high.... but the market demands higher THC levels.


----------



## 2com (Jul 15, 2021)

Do you use one of those "moisture content" meters to check that parameter yourself, too? If so, which one do you use?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 15, 2021)

2com said:


> Do you use one of those "moisture content" meters to check that parameter yourself, too? If so, which one do you use?


I do check it with my meter as we are drying. I try to hit that 11-13% mark because the State limit is 15%.. if you are over, you have to re-dry and re-test ( and re-pay for it).... and as far as meters... I use this one.... 
https://www.amazon.com/General-Tools-MMD4E-Moisture-High-Medium-Low/dp/B00275F5O2/ref=sr_1_6?adgrpid=1333708169672611&dchild=1&hvadid=83356831605029&hvbmt=bp&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=75937&hvnetw=o&hvqmt=p&hvtargid=kwd-83357107839574:loc-190&hydadcr=1615_10488456&keywords=moisture+meter+wood&qid=1626391251&sr=8-6


----------



## 2com (Jul 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I do check it with my meter as we are drying. I try to hit that 11-13% mark because the State limit is 15%.. if you are over, you have to re-dry and re-test ( and re-pay for it).... and as far as meters... I use this one....
> https://www.amazon.com/General-Tools-MMD4E-Moisture-High-Medium-Low/dp/B00275F5O2/ref=sr_1_6?adgrpid=1333708169672611&dchild=1&hvadid=83356831605029&hvbmt=bp&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=75937&hvnetw=o&hvqmt=p&hvtargid=kwd-83357107839574:loc-190&hydadcr=1615_10488456&keywords=moisture+meter+wood&qid=1626391251&sr=8-6


Thanks. I was just looking through'em and saw a lot of that brand.
So, you need a bud long enough to span a bit further than the distance between those two probes? How far apart are they?
How far do you sink them into the bud, if at all? They show images of wood being test, just touching the probes off the wood/other material.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 15, 2021)

2com said:


> Thanks. I was just looking through'em and saw a lot of that brand.
> So, you need a bud long enough to span a bit further than the distance between those two probes? How far apart are they?
> How far do you sink them into the bud, if at all? They show images of wood being test, just touching the probes off the wood/other material.


I'd say the spear probes are about 1 and a half inches apart from each other. I bury the probes all the way into the bud..... with just a little bit of force.


----------



## 2com (Jul 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I'd say the spear probes are about 1 and a half inches apart from each other. I bury the probes all the way into the bud..... with just a little bit of force.


Cool man. Thank you.
Do you find this method consistent? And is 11-15% a level of moisture that is consistently a proper level at which a bud tends to "grind" or break up nicely, and more importantly burn/smoke properly?


----------



## 2com (Jul 15, 2021)

I heard wolverinegrown mention this and even show which meter he uses, just a while back. I think I recall a mention of using these meters over a year before that, I think. I wonder what they use to test samples of yours, similar tool but lab grade?

Interesting.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 15, 2021)

2com said:


> Cool man. Thank you.
> Do you find this method consistent? And is 11-15% a level of moisture that is consistently a proper level at which a bud tends to "grind" or break up nicely, and more importantly burn/smoke properly?


I've found it to be very consistent with the labs. And yes 11 to 13% is good and cured. It will burn nicely, and not be harsh. I imagine they use something way more expensive, but still pretty accurate.


----------



## 2com (Jul 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I've found it to be very consistent with the labs. And yes 11 to 13% is good and cured. It will burn nicely, and not be harsh. I imagine they use something way more expensive, but still pretty accurate.


Thanks again, Mr. Ferguson.
Can't see any way I'm not gonna try this out.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ... and we're ready to go to market with these. We hit 22+% THC and 3.64 Terps on our Dosi Whoa! (personal).... so I think we'll run it again. Maybe even the whole room. These came out at 15-18% THC, and around 2% terps, so I wasn't impressed. Water content was pretty spot on at 11-13%. Great burn, grey ash, good high.... but the market demands higher THC levels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can u explain if one is 22% thc and the lower one is 11%, what makes up the 11% difference?
i think the higher the thc-a, the higher my yield be for my solventless decarboxylated cannabis flower extract.
if i had to buy rosin from a dispensary, i'd have to buy two grams to make 1600mg of medicine, because decarbing rosin steams off terpenes and moisture.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 15, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> can u explain if one is 22% thc and the lower one is 11%, what makes up the 11% difference?
> i think the higher the thc-a, the higher my yield be for my solventless decarboxylated cannabis flower extract.
> if i had to buy rosin from a dispensary, i'd have to buy two grams to make 1600mg of medicine, because decarbing rosin steams off terpenes and moisture.


The difference is 2 different strains. Dosi came in at just over 22%, and Crescendo came in at 11%. You can take samples to 10 different labs and get 10 different results. BUT!.. Dosi has always been consistently over 20% using 3 different labs. .. and of course, these were from seeds (except the Dosi), so you're going to have 28 different phenos in the bunch. Our next run will be clones only.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 15, 2021)

.... a little more detail on the Dosi...I was VERY close to having to re-dry this.. 14.82 is awful close to 15.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> The difference is 2 different strains. Dosi came in at just over 22%, and Crescendo came in at 11%. You can take samples to 10 different labs and get 10 different results. BUT!.. Dosi has always been consistently over 20% using 3 different labs. .. and of course, these were from seeds, so you're going to have 28 different phenos in the bunch. Our next run will be clones only.


i mean ur sample is 22% thc. logically that means 78% is something else. does the lab break that down?
ur 11% thc plant must have 89% of other stuff, right?
that other thread says there's 40% thc cannabis, so 60% of it is other.
i guess, idk.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> .... a little more detail on the Dosi...I was VERY close to having to re-dry this.. 14.82 is awful close to 15.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944580View attachment 4944582


oh, thanks for that.
i'm just an ordinary human not allowed to use a lab. our govt has weird laws.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 15, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> i mean ur sample is 22% thc. logically that means 78% is something else. does the lab break that down?
> ur 11% thc plant must have 89% of other stuff, right?
> that other thread says there's 40% thc cannabis, so 60% of it is other.
> i guess, idk.


The "rest" of it is terpenes, and plant matter..... mostly plant material... and 40% THC is unheard of, unless someone is making a concentrate. And even then, 40 would be low. Most concentrates are like 85-95% THC depending on how good of a processor you are, and method of extraction.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> The "rest" of it is terpenes, and plant matter..... mostly plant material... and 40% THC is unheard of, unless someone is making a concentrate. And even then, 40 would be low. Most concentrates are like 85-95% THC depending on how good of a processor you are, and method of extraction.








33% THC


We all know rubbing dirt on yourself is better tf outa here with your bs shampoo



www.rollitup.org




is that company legit u think offering fatso seeds?


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 15, 2021)

so, if i squash a high thc flower, i should get more rosin than a low thc flower?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 15, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> so, if i squash a high thc flower, i should get more rosin than a low thc flower?


Ideally... yes. Because the low THC is not fully developed, or that particular strain is just not capable of those higher numbers. Once the tricombes reach peak THC, thats the ideal time to squish. After they start turning amber, you'll get the same volume (roughly), but!, that THC in the amber tricombes have converted to CBN, CBG, etc... same volume, but they have degraded, and the trich's have altered chemically.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ideally... yes. Because the low THC is not fully developed, or that particular strain is just not capable of those higher numbers. Once the tricombes reach peak THC, thats the ideal time to squish. After they start turning amber, you'll get the same volume (roughly), but!, that THC in the amber tricombes have converted to CBN, CBG, etc... same volume, but they have degraded.


u know my method, decarb the flowers and then squash out edible medicine.
the idiot politicians were wanting to limit thc in flower to 10% so i'd just have to buy twice as much and pay more taxes on it. 
pretty clever.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 15, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> u know my method, decarb the flowers and then squash out edible medicine.
> the idiot politicians were wanting to limit thc in flower to 10% so i'd just have to buy twice as much and pay more taxes on it.
> pretty clever.


On that other post...40% is just not believable. We had some trim come in at 17% terps... I didn't believe it. Can't possibly be that high. Labs are super inconsistent. I just retested for Potency and Terps on these 3 strains with 2 different labs..... totally different results.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 15, 2021)

and congrats on ur grow. 
my banana kush plant is still a couple of weeks out, and this isn't trashing tiger bloom, but i switched back to 4ml micro 8ml bloom and she's starting to plump back up.
plants might be like dogs. ur not suppose to just switch their food suddenly.
i'll finish out with gh but i did add botanicare cal mag plus at 3ml to the mix.
that and i do think molasses helps.
and prayer.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 15, 2021)

.... just to add to that 40% thread. Notice his sample size. 71 grams!.. we only have to bring in 10g per strain, and/or 10lb batch.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 15, 2021)

i mean this, the white, they look like 30% thc.
look at fatso, not so much.





Analytical 360 | Cannabis Analysis Laboratory for Medical Marijuana Patients







archive.analytical360.com


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 15, 2021)

i'd be happy with this measly hellsfire#9.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 15, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> i mean this, the white, they look like 30% thc.
> look at fatso, not so much.
> 
> 
> ...


Notice the moisture content on that lab.. 6%. That's a cheat. You CAN get higher THC readings if you dry the hell out of it, but we don't do that.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 15, 2021)

Water content = mass. The less mass you have in a lab, the higher your other numbers are gong to read. Everything is read as MG/g or % of mass..... AND his terps are only 1.02%... not good.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 15, 2021)

You COULD dry it down to say 2% moisture content and get great results, but it would be incredibly harsh and dry. No flavor, and you'll hack up a lung.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 15, 2021)

Gonna go package up a 6lb order for delivery tomorrow, .... chat with ya later my friend!


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Notice the moisture content on that lab.. 6%. That's a cheat. You CAN get higher THC readings if you dry the hell out of it, but we don't do that.


heck, go down 360's list and 6% is high for them.
if trichs are literally dripping off my banana kush, i figure high thc. 
i know if u get pests, u might as well press cardboard.
i'm too much of a lowlife to give money to a lab to check cannabis, whether it's mine or if i bought in a dispensary, according to the govt.
imagine buying fish, getting sick and wanting to take it to a lab but the govt said no.
u can take mushrooms to the college for identification.
i don't need that service.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 15, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> yup, that's exactly correct!
> i hate to tell humans, but doctors aren't as smart as u might think they are, i built their houses, they are unbelievably stupid.zero common sense.
> now lawyers in that price range home were pretty clever.


Not to mention most doctors are narcissists and egotistical, they think they’re better than everyone else because they went through med school. Well I went through the school of hard knocks and I don’t think any school could compare


----------



## paintnick (Jul 16, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You COULD dry it down to say 2% moisture content and get great results, but it would be incredibly harsh and dry. No flavor, and you'll hack up a lung.


you have pretty good insight into the lab side of things. In Oregon there are some similarities in the testing marketplace from what I can gather from my personal experience.

Lab takes a sample into chain of custody into their lab and runs a few tests, they report back to the licensed farm their results, important to note that labs take a few tests and report back either the lower end of the results, the middle, or the high end of the results. If the sample provided tests at a low of 14% but the high side of the tests came in at say 23% depending on the lab they will deem it on the high mid or low end.

So that’s the lab side of things depending on how they do their results, let’s look at some practices licensed producers do to amp up their numbers sometimes.

some farms dry some of the samples for testing way to dry for sake of having a higher thc content and some even dust em with Kief as well for the samples for lab samplers.

im not saying this is right and ethical I am simply pointing out some nuances in the industry that are driven by the end consumers IE people who only look at thcas a buying motive.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 16, 2021)

paintnick said:


> you have pretty good insight into the lab side of things. In Oregon there are some similarities in the testing marketplace from what I can gather from my personal experience.
> 
> Lab takes a sample into chain of custody into their lab and runs a few tests, they report back to the licensed farm their results, important to note that labs take a few tests and report back either the lower end of the results, the middle, or the high end of the results. If the sample provided tests at a low of 14% but the high side of the tests came in at say 23% depending on the lab they will deem it on the high mid or low end.
> 
> ...


.... OR they know the guy at the lab, and flip him/her a wink, nod, and a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## Teag (Jul 16, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> .... OR they know the guy at the lab, and flip him/her a wink, nod, and a couple hundred bucks.


Labs are pretty random. What gets me after growing weed for a couple years is I don't really look forward to the plants that give super dense trichome buds . They usually have a fruity smell which turns me off. Just give me my skunk Bubba Kush!


----------



## Growbag22 (Jul 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> On that other post...40% is just not believable. We had some trim come in at 17% terps... I didn't believe it. Can't possibly be that high. Labs are super inconsistent. I just retested for Potency and Terps on these 3 strains with 2 different labs..... totally different results.


Hello. Great grow with so much information. I've been looking at Ethos Grape Diamonds and Orange Kush Cake. I can only fit one any advice?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 17, 2021)

Growbag22 said:


> Hello. Great grow with so much information. I've been looking at Ethos Grape Diamonds and Orange Kush Cake. I can only fit one any advice?


Of the 2, Orange Kush Cake has the best potential for yield and hunting good mothers.. Grape Diamonds makes a fine smoke, but grows very lanky, airy buds, and terrible yield.


----------



## paintnick (Jul 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> .... OR they know the guy at the lab, and flip him/her a wink, nod, and a couple hundred bucks.


Wink and a nod indeed, it’s refreshing to see producers like you who are aware of the marketplace realities and still keeps it real in terms of testing for honest numbers. Ain’t nothing wrong in knowing what the guys next door are up to in terms of tricks when it comes to testing. 

hats off to you my friend.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Notice the moisture content on that lab.. 6%. That's a cheat. You CAN get higher THC readings if you dry the hell out of it, but we don't do that.


yup, 
just what u said.
and that's why i just pick something that is high thc and it grows decent for me. 








How Accurate are THC Potency Tests? | ACS Laboratory


How Accurate are THC Potency Tests? article




acslabcannabis.com


----------



## 2com (Jul 18, 2021)

Bucket hats / full brim hats are the best, dude.
Thanks @DoubleAtotheRON


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 19, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> yup,
> just what u said.
> and that's why i just pick something that is high thc and it grows decent for me.
> 
> ...


I think the only way to mitigate some of this is to have a standard threshold of lets say a max of 15% and min of 10% moisture content. Under 10% would disqualify your labs. The only reason they put a 15% cap is to ensure that product doesn't start to mold after its received by the Dispensary.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 19, 2021)

paintnick said:


> Wink and a nod indeed, it’s refreshing to see producers like you who are aware of the marketplace realities and still keeps it real in terms of testing for honest numbers. Ain’t nothing wrong in knowing what the guys next door are up to in terms of tricks when it comes to testing.
> 
> hats off to you my friend.


Thanks... unfortunately, honesty can get you at the back of the line for orders if your THC is not 22% and up. Im sure all of these "out of State" people that came here showed some Okies how to cheat the labs.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 19, 2021)

Hell, I might take a nug and dry the piss out of it, and have it re-tested for potency. ... just to see how much of a difference it makes. It's like $50 for potency only.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 27, 2021)

Well, after 3 years of growing indoors, I've finally got thrips in my mother tent. I spotted a few leafs with pitted areas that were grey/whiteish ... got the loop out... thrips. Bounced over to the Garden Supply Center and got some Captain Jacks. Sprayed the tops and bottoms of my mother, and clones. Thankfully, the main grow room has been empty for the past month or so, but it might be a good idea to bomb it before the next run which is starting in Oct. I hosed down the tent from top to bottom. Hopefully, this will knock em out. I think I caught it early. Im not a fan of spraying while the lights are on, but I wanted to get on top of this. So I turned the lights down to 20%, and will wait another 5 hours before they go out and turn them back up for the 6 am awakening.


----------



## paintnick (Jul 27, 2021)

Shoot I’m sorry to hear about the thrips.
Defoliate those moms down real good and spray em hopefully that knocks em out with all the other precautions you are taking


----------



## OSBuds (Jul 28, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> thrips







__





Thrips Control for Indoor & Outdoor Growing


Thrips are common greenhouse pests damaging to food and flower crops. Control them with thrips predators, biological controls, insecticides and other organic methods.



www.arbico-organics.com


----------



## Teag (Jul 29, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well, after 3 years of growing indoors, I've finally got thrips in my mother tent. I spotted a few leafs with pitted areas that were grey/whiteish ... got the loop out... thrips. Bounced over to the Garden Supply Center and got some Captain Jacks. Sprayed the tops and bottoms of my mother, and clones. Thankfully, the main grow room has been empty for the past month or so, but it might be a good idea to bomb it before the next run which is starting in Oct. I hosed down the tent from top to bottom. Hopefully, this will knock em out. I think I caught it early. Im not a fan of spraying while the lights are on, but I wanted to get on top of this. So I turned the lights down to 20%, and will wait another 5 hours before they go out and turn them back up for the 6 am awakening.


Lights are on the main grow room? Now more summer grows?


----------



## jzs147 (Aug 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Fuck me!.... the final 2 batches spinning away!... I’m exhausted. Started the takedown on May 20th. View attachment 4924682


Do you have to touch the buds again once you run them through these?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 1, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> Do you have to touch the buds again once you run them through these?


Yes.. The GreenBroz does about 80% of the work, then we hand finish. Some strains go through it and you don't have to do anything to them, just inspect. But otherwise, we'll have to get the occasional crows foot, or just trim closer by hand. It's a big time saver tho.


----------



## jzs147 (Aug 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yes.. The GreenBroz does about 80% of the work, then we hand finish. Some strains go through it and you don't have to do anything to them, just inspect. But otherwise, we'll have to get the occasional crows foot, or just trim closer by hand. It's a big time saver tho.


Cheers for reply.
Cool sounds good.
Great looking grow also.
Do you pull all fan leaves off before you hang to dry?
Or do you just dry and strip from stem then straight into machine?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 1, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> Cheers for reply.
> Cool sounds good.
> Great looking grow also.
> Do you pull all fan leaves off before you hang to dry?
> Or do you just dry and strip from stem then straight into machine?


Yes, we pull all fan leafs, and the tips of smaller leafs that may not have any tricombes on them, and then do a 2 week dry at 65 degrees/60% RH.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 1, 2021)

Teag said:


> Lights are on the main grow room? Now more summer grows?


Sorry man.. I missed your comment. We just finished up a grow in the Main room, and have taken genetics we like and put them in the mother tent. So for now, Im getting my mothers ready to clone, and start back up again in Oct. ....maybe late Sept. We just wanted to take a break and go on vacation, reset the mind (because it can get monotonous)... so yeah, the main room is dark... but not for too long!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 1, 2021)

Right now tho,.. we're kinda on the fence. The last strains we ran (besides Dosi Whoa!) didn't produce the THC we needed for the market. Great Terps on them, but we're either going to run all Dosi (4 time proven winner at 22% THC/ 4.65 Terps).. or try other breeders....Im leaning towards all Dosi Whoa!... I kinda know what Im gonna get there. Low THC (~15%) from the other strains are hard to move, even tho the terps are great. And if you can move it, the pricing sucks.


----------



## 2klude (Aug 1, 2021)

What THC did the Orange Kush Cake test at?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 1, 2021)

2klude said:


> What THC did the Orange Kush Cake test at?


I don’t know why... but 13%. 4+ terps. Something changed, because it was a high tester before 3 times. We did change labs, so... IDK.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 7, 2021)

A shot with the new scope on Candy Store...week 6 of cure. Moving some across the State next week, orders coming in.


----------



## 2klude (Aug 7, 2021)

looks awesome... was the a hand trimmed bud or ran through your machine?


----------



## GBAUTO (Aug 7, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> A shot with the new scope on Candy Store...week 6 of cure. Moving some across the State next week, orders coming in.View attachment 4960486ehrn making


Looks promising.
Any feedback on how well it yields when making extracts.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 7, 2021)

2klude said:


> looks awesome... was the a hand cured bud or ran through your machine?


GreenBroz 215, and then hand finished.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 7, 2021)

GBAUTO said:


> Looks promising.
> Any feedback on how well it yields when making extracts.


We haven't sent this out to processors, just dry bud sales. This one came in at ~16% THC and 3.57 terps.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 7, 2021)

Actually, my favorite strain this past round was Crescendo RBX1... 11% THC/ 4.65 terps. Very mellow high with a good body stone... then sleep like a baby.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 7, 2021)

I see alot of 26-33% THC stuff on the market, but thier terps are less that 1 % or slightly over. This is a very misunderstood concept of how your body reacts to weed. Terps ARE the most important thing when choosing a strain to consume. 30% THC don't mean shit if your terps are 1%. But.. everybody's body chemistry is different are how Terps and THC affect your CB1 and CB2 receptors. Most of the time tho, terps are your friend.


----------



## cancerkiller (Aug 8, 2021)

i harvested and processed my experimental fim once banana kush from ilgm plant 98 days from germ in a tiny 3x3x6' tent modified with a hole cut in the bottom the diameter of the 15gal grow bag on a bonsai turntable so i could raise the tent approx 18" and running a 150 watt horizontally and 120 watt viparspectra led vertically in a corner.
foxfarm ocean forest potting soil with coco coir, perlite, worm casings added in, like 50/50, ff to my additives. used gh system.
i don't cure and process like anybody else because i have my own method that is the easiest for me.
so after what u smokers or growers would think was a terrible wet trim, because i leave leaves with heavy trichs that won't smother a flower, i hang about two to three days until the outsides are dry and then using my scissors snip them off directly into the chamber of my whole flower decarboxylator, used my ardent nova this time, and i did measure the weight prior to decarbing and the yield was 9.25oz.
when it was hanging i was wondering if it would make 4oz so i was pleased it made 9.25.
idk what the decarbed flowers weigh, i'll know when i stuff my filters for pressing.
since i'm decarbing before pressing i keep the rh on my flowers in the 70 plus range in the frig. even after growers do normal curing there's still lots of weight/moisture trapped deep inside the flowers, the whole flower type decarboxylators pull that out.
since i consume 1600mg of solventless decarboxylated cannabis flower extract daily, i can't tell if smoking decarbed flowers get u more stoned, but they claim it does.
here's the pictures of what's left before pressing. i'll guess 6oz of decarbed flowers which will yield about 20,000mg's of extract or 12.5 days for me at 4/400mg daily.
lots of work to make pills that u no longer feel any effects but u know it's keeping u alive.
i mean i know one of my pills would put an elephant to sleep but after 7 plus years, it's like taking a vitamin pill, no effects.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 8, 2021)

We were on the struggle bus filling orders in our bags, there’s just no easy way to do it by yourself. So what can you do with a dog collar, a piece of 4 in PVC, a camera mount, and a tripod?... kinda ghetto, but it works.. I can adjust height, angle, etc. Gotta clean it up and sterilize it after the silicone dries.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 31, 2021)

Since we are on a small break (about another month), and before we start back up, I thought I would educate myself a little more on bugs. I've only had Fugus Gnats, and a very small experience with Thrips. I found this series on YT about the Life Cycles of the most feared bugs. Anywho... get a good scope and this should help you identify anything unusual in your garden... enjoy!
Thrips... 



Aphids...



Spider Mites... 



Fungus Gnats..


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I see alot of 26-33% THC stuff on the market, but thier terps are less that 1 % or slightly over. This is a very misunderstood concept of how your body reacts to weed. Terps ARE the most important thing when choosing a strain to consume. 30% THC don't mean shit if your terps are 1%. But.. everybody's body chemistry is different are how Terps and THC affect your CB1 and CB2 receptors. Most of the time tho, terps are your friend.


I'm glad you said this, people can't hear it enough! People talk about high THC/one hitter strains like they're the be all, end all, but if you only take one hit, you aren't getting a proper dose of the terpenes that matter, especially with regards to medical patients. For medical patients, taking more tokes of a strain high in caryophyllene, for example, will result in a better pain relieving effect-due to ingesting a greater amount of the terpene. The push for high THC strains is the dumbest thing to ever happen to cannabis breeding-high THC means less of everything else.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 1, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I'm glad you said this, people can't hear it enough! People talk about high THC/one hitter strains like they're the be all, end all, but if you only take one hit, you aren't getting a proper dose of the terpenes that matter, especially with regards to medical patients. For medical patients, taking more tokes of a strain high in caryophyllene, for example, will result in a better pain relieving effect-due to ingesting a greater amount of the terpene. The push for high THC strains is the dumbest thing to ever happen to cannabis breeding-high THC means less of everything else.


Well said!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 6, 2021)

Look what just came in!… adding to the strain lineup this Fall!.. Bittersweet Haze, and Lemon Cane!.. Then of course some freebies..nice packaging!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 8, 2021)

This is the kinda shit you run across in Oklahoma.. On my way to go check out the grow room, and I find this confrontation going on in my driveway...... My guess is this female carrying babies is pissed at the baby daddy cuz he's late with the rent.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 9, 2021)

Well, so far on these 2 new strains.. BitterSweet Haze and Lemon Cane, they all popped. I know some people don't like the paper towel method, but it's never let me down. Adding these 2 strains to Dosi Whoa! (cloned), and that's the Fall lineup.


----------



## XtraGood (Sep 9, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> BitterSweet Haze


Is the bitter sweet in that BitterSweet Haze GMO x Maitai #4? What's the Haze in it?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 9, 2021)

XtraGood said:


> Is the bitter sweet in that BitterSweet Haze GMO x Maitai #4? What's the Haze in it?


This strain comes from allot of work between two separate breeders. Monedita found an absolutely beautiful mothering plant to cross a California orange citrus strains known as Naranja Jelly with Baboon Cookies. This cross was later emphasized with another cross to enhance the floral and citrus aromatics of the strain. The Orange Kookie plant was throwing out beautiful purpling colors and hues, and along came a MAC ( Menthol Alien Cookies ) plant that grabbed Monedita’s eye. He just had to cross it and produce something with this monstrous beautiful plant. The work was tremendous, each plant coming from this cross consistently produced high THC from 26% to 34% THC levels and yields are consistently very high on each and every plant. Still something was missing what more could be done to make the strain even better Monedita thought and behold, a Jelly Gelato was discovered with the most amazing node structure, bud structure, and the smell was pure bliss. He couldn’t help but to cross it in. BUT WAIT … how about that citrus smell ?? It needed a boost and having an Orange Kookie line gave some citrus aroma, but how about boosting that with some lemon citrus aromatics ? So a Lemon Haze mother was carefully selected. Many who have grown lemon haze know it stacks big so crossing this in made plenty of sense to super boost the lemon aromatics, bud structure, and stacking of the cola ! THUS … Bitter Sweet Haze was created. ......copied from thier website.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 9, 2021)

We plan to veg out the BitterSweet, and Lemon Cane until I can take cuttings from her. Then take cuttings from Dosi at the same time, to create about 78 total plants. I expect a full room in about 40 days. Since BSHaze, and Lemon Cane are new strains, I plan to keep cuttings from each one until I see how they finish, and pheno hunt down those two. I've already gotten a proven winner with Dosi Whoa!.. I discovered that pheno about 2 years ago. Very consistent results and labs every time. I hope to find a pheno from every strain that finished like Dosi. It runs through the GreenBroz very clean, and they make monster dense buds. Very little hand finishing is needed. The last Dosi we ran made 312g per plant back in June, market ready.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 13, 2021)

BitterSweet Haze and Lemon Cane are all above ground, so that’s good. 

Dosi Whoa! (001), is begging to be cloned, and cloned she shall be!… been growing this particular pheno for about 2 years now.

Kinda excited about this next run. I feel like this is going to be a winning combo of strains. IF the seeds produce a good pheno or 2, we may run this for another year or so. We’ll see.


----------



## Teag (Sep 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yes, we pull all fan leafs, and the tips of smaller leafs that may not have any tricombes on them, and then do a 2 week dry at 65 degrees/60% RH.


Really? Wow, even if I could control my humidity that much I wouldn't go above 50%, but I'm just a noob.
Well done!


----------



## Teag (Sep 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> BitterSweet Haze and Lemon Cane are all above ground, so that’s good.
> 
> Dosi Whoa! (001), is begging to be cloned, and cloned she shall be!… been growing this particular pheno for about 2 years now.
> 
> Kinda excited about this next run. I feel like this is going to be a winning combo of strains. IF the seeds produce a good pheno or 2, we may run this for another year or so. We’ll see.


Their is a white sensor hanging down. What are you using?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 16, 2021)

Teag said:


> Really? Wow, even if I could control my humidity that much I wouldn't go above 50%, but I'm just a noob.
> Well done!


Thanks!.. we do drop the Rh to 53-55 on the second week. Labs usually come back with 9-11 % water activity, which is the sweet spot. 15% is a fail, and you have to re-dry and re-test. Below 9%, and it won’t burn like it should. … too fast, and a bit harsh.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 16, 2021)

Teag said:


> Their is a white sensor hanging down. What are you using?


That’s just a temp/Rh monitor in the Mother tent.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 22, 2021)

Seedlings are coming along. Making some really fat first set of leafs. Day 12 from planting. Dosi is just chuggin’ along.


----------



## Milky Weed (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi DoubleAtotheRON this was a long but worthwhile read. I really enjoy watching your process, and how you are constantly evolving.
Wish you the best of harvests.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 23, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> Hi DoubleAtotheRON this was a long but worthwhile read. I really enjoy watching your process, and how you are constantly evolving.
> Wish you the best of harvests.


Thanks man!.. I appreciate it!, and thanks for following along!… next grow is coming up!


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Sep 23, 2021)

This is my favorite thread, what you're doing (size, setup, methodology) feels attainable to me one day.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 25, 2021)

While we're waiting for the weed to grow, I've had a life long hobby of flying fixed wing RC airplanes, drones, etc. I just got in my new Draco 2.0 Full flaps, 17 LED lights for navigation, landing lights, real working King shocks, the 7000mah battery is about the size of a brick....weighs almost 11 lbs fully loaded. This was a very hard model to find. Most of them are sitting on one of those cargo ships off the coast of California. They told me I "might" get it by Feb. Found one in Atlanta. Can't wait to fly it! Soda can for size reference.


----------



## GBAUTO (Sep 25, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> While we're waiting for the weed to grow, I've had a life long hobby of flying fixed wing RC airplanes, drones, etc. I just got in my new Draco 2.0 Full flaps, 17 LED lights for navigation, landing lights, real working King shocks, the 7000mah battery is about the size of a brick....weighs almost 11 lbs fully loaded. This was a very hard model to find. Most of them are sitting on one of those cargo ships off the coast of California. They told me I "might" get it by Feb. Found one in Atlanta. Can't wait to fly it! Soda can for size reference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You planning on some air drops???


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 25, 2021)

GBAUTO said:


> You planning on some air drops???


Actually, I have done that before with my drone at night. I sent a care package to the neighbors that live down the road about 1/4 mile. I have a LED light on the bottom of it. They thought that was about as cool as it gets.


----------



## Skunkbudz (Sep 25, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Actually, I have done that before with my drone at night. I sent a care package to the neighbors that live down the road about 1/4 mile. I have a LED light on the bottom of it. They thought that was about as cool as it gets.


Nice plane, can a camera of some sort be fitted to it? 

Thx


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 25, 2021)

Skunkbudz said:


> Nice plane, can a camera of some sort be fitted to it?
> 
> Thx


Oh yeah... any GoPro will fit in the cockpit, top or edge of a wing. That's actually how I got into Drones back in 2015. I had a 9ft sailplane that I taped my iPhone to the side of it and hit record. I thought, "man! this is cool!, I wonder if they make a stationary drone of some sort".. that's when I got into DJI Drones... I've had 5-6 of them.... no crashes, It was just too many. I only have one Mavic 2 right now.


----------



## Skunkbudz (Sep 25, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Oh yeah... any GoPro will fit in the cockpit, top or edge of a wing. That's actually how I got into Drones back in 2015. I had a 9ft sailplane that I taped my iPhone to the side of it and hit record. I thought, "man! this is cool!, I wonder if they make a stationary drone of some sort".. that's when I got into DJI Drones... I've had 5-6 of them.... no crashes, It was just too many. I only have one Mavic 2 right now.


Looks like a good time! 

Thank you


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 26, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> life long hobby of flying fixed wing RC airplanes


Started in 1973. Control line.
Ended a few years ago. Electric 3d foamies.

This is all I have left. My dad built two of them for me in 1975. 


That Draco is bad azz!


----------



## Skunkbudz (Sep 26, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Started in 1973. Control line.
> Ended a few years ago. Electric 3d foamies.
> 
> This is all I have left. My dad built two of them for me in 1975.
> ...


Cool plane, what's the deal with the cycle under?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 26, 2021)

@TintEastwood , that’s cool man!.. my dad taught me how to fly when I was about 7 years old. 53 now, very relaxing hobby. Please do tell about the bike!, I think I have something similar in my shop.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 26, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @TintEastwood , that’s cool man!.. my dad taught me how to fly when I was about 7 years old. 53 now, very relaxing hobby. Please do tell about the bike!, I think I have something similar in my shop.


@Skunkbudz 

The cycle is 1 of 2 Chinese knock-off Honda mini trail clones. Sold years ago. My son's outgrew them - now 25 and 27.

61, and I still miss my Dad.

On the negative. Unlike back in the 70s 80s, it has become very difficult to find places to ride them locally. Everything is fenced and off limits.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 26, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> @Skunkbudz
> 
> The cycle is 1 of 2 Chinese knock-off Honda mini trail clones. Sold years ago. My son's outgrew them - now 25 and 27.
> 
> 61, and I still miss my Dad.


Luckily, mine is still around. He lives here on The Compound about 5 months out of the year in his own home on my property. I try to spend as much time with him as I can. I know he ain't gonna be around forever. He's gong back to AZ for the winter by the end of Oct. I bought this 1973 Honda CL100 from him about 20 years ago for $100. He used to RV a lot, and used it to bounce around the campsites. It was stock, and kinda beat up. I just rode it around stock in the country for a few years, then tore it down to rebuild it. Got a divorce, and it sat in pieces for a few more years. 2 summers ago, I decided to finish it. Won't ever sell this one. That cafe' racer seat looks cool, but it's like riding on a brick.


----------



## Skunkbudz (Sep 26, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> @Skunkbudz
> 
> The cycle is 1 of 2 Chinese knock-off Honda mini trail clones. Sold years ago. My son's outgrew them - now 25 and 27.
> 
> ...


I thought it might be. I remember those bikes. 
Thank you.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 26, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> decided to finish it. Won't ever sell this one.


Heck yeah - that's a keeper. 
Beautiful specimen with that classic up-pipe.

Brings back memories of my 74 cb750. Bummer...I Sold it in the 80s. Lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 26, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Heck yeah - that's a keeper.
> Beautiful specimen with that classic up-pipe.
> 
> Brings back memories of my 74 cb750. Bummer...I Sold it in the 80s. Lol
> View attachment 4996003


Nice!... You should have kept it!.. But, I understand you can't see into the future. These old classics are getting more popular. They sell for like 5 times what they were new .. or more.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 26, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Nice!... You should have kept it!.. But, I understand you can't see into the future. These old classics are getting more popular. They sell for like 5 times what they were new .. or more.


I turned family man.....now empty nester.
Biggest ex-vehicle regret - 72 Chevy blazer. Doh! Lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 29, 2021)

Coming along nicely… planted 9/9/21


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 9, 2021)

Order up!.. Thank you Oklahoma City and Tulsa!


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 10, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Order up!.. Thank you Oklahoma City and Tulsa!
> 
> View attachment 5006649


Is that all bagged up ready to sell to dispensaries?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 10, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> While we're waiting for the weed to grow, I've had a life long hobby of flying fixed wing RC airplanes, drones, etc. I just got in my new Draco 2.0 Full flaps, 17 LED lights for navigation, landing lights, real working King shocks, the 7000mah battery is about the size of a brick....weighs almost 11 lbs fully loaded. This was a very hard model to find. Most of them are sitting on one of those cargo ships off the coast of California. They told me I "might" get it by Feb. Found one in Atlanta. Can't wait to fly it! Soda can for size reference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so cool man. I want one too. I bought the Real Flight simulator with the remote to train myself before I bought one and crashed it my first time, but can't even fly the simulator ones, lol.

I've got more skills with the cars. I've got a gas Kyosho Inferno that will go like 55-60 mph. It's a beast.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 10, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> Is that all bagged up ready to sell to dispensaries?


Bagged up and SOLD!.. Total with trim and lower C buds (not pictured) is 41 lbs. Total A and B buds on the table, 29 lbs.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 10, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's so cool man. I want one too. I bought the Real Flight simulator with the remote to train myself before I bought one and crashed it my first time, but can't even fly the simulator ones, lol.
> 
> I've got more skills with the cars. I've got a gas Kyosho Inferno that will go like 55-60 mph. It's a beast.


Yeah... some of those cars/buggies will haul some ass!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 10, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yeah... some of those cars/buggies will haul some ass!


Ya, and it's loud as hell for a tiny car, lol. It's intense driving that shit. All my electric ones are way more mellow, lol. That Inferno is cool as shit though.


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 10, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Bagged up and SOLD!.. Total with trim and lower C buds (not pictured) is 41 lbs. Total A and B buds on the table, 29 lbs.


So 41k?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 10, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> So 41k?


I don't mind posting my yields, but sales numbers are personal. No offense.


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 10, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I don't mind posting my yields, but sales numbers are personal. No offense.


You said before 1k a p so be round that haha all good.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 10, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> You said before 1k a p so be round that haha all good.


It' up and down man.. market seems to change daily. But, you find that right buyer.. and it's a good deal for everyone. I've found that the chain stores will buy more, but pay less in bulk. Smaller mom and pop stores pay more. We've had a mix of both with this current inventory. Who knows where this market will settle at in the next couple of years.. I guess we'll see.


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 10, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It' up and down man.. market seems to change daily. But, you find that right buyer.. and it's a good deal for everyone. I've found that the chain stores will buy more, but pay less in bulk. Smaller mom and pop stores pay more. We've had a mix of both with this current inventory. Who knows where this market will settle at in the next couple of years.. I guess we'll see.


Oh well i hope its more for your sake man.
Fuck i hate getting less than 2800 a p here in aus.
Thats for outdoor though.


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 10, 2021)

Setting up for this season trying 2 clones aswell heard they dint get as big as seeds. but ill put that theory to the test.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 10, 2021)

If you’re talking about Aussie outdoor, that’s a great price. Outdoor here goes for about $250-$500 a lb. The market is super saturated, and about to get worse with Croptober happening as we speak.


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 10, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> If you’re talking about Aussie outdoor, that’s a great price. Outdoor here goes for about $250-$500 a lb. The market is super saturated, and about to get worse with Croptober happening as we speak.


Jesus i wouldt even bother at that price.
I dont recon it will ever get like that here.
Our government will want all the coin greedy fkers.
They already grow a shitload an export it to america.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 10, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> Jesus i wouldt even bother at that price.
> I dont recon it will ever get like that here.
> Our government will want all the coin greedy fkers.
> They already grow a shitload an export it to america.


I agree... If indoor (which is all I grow commercially) gets to $800 a lb, Im prob going to bow out, and enjoy the rest of my retirement.


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 10, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I agree... If indoor (which is all I grow commercially) gets to $800 a lb, Im prob going to bow out, and enjoy the rest of my retirement.


Yea not worth the work. 
Is the illegal market worth more? 
Or all huna worth bugger all there.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 10, 2021)

@jzs147 Not sure if you are familiar with Oklahoma's Cannabis laws, but it's kinda fucked up. It's still Federally illegal, but every commercial business has to drive to Oklahoma City with a bag full of cash, and pay the FEDERAL FUCKING GOVERNMENT taxes on something they could throw you in jail for. Even tho it's legal in our State. I don't even know if AUS is legal or not?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 10, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> Yea not worth the work.
> Is the illegal market worth more?
> Or all huna worth bugger all there.


We are licensed growers here. Monitored by the State. If you get caught moving any product to the black market, you'll get your card pulled, and you can never re-apply again for the rest of your life. So, we play the game, as this is what we do for a living.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 10, 2021)

..... and this is just the State of Oklahoma, not Federal taxes collected...


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 10, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @jzs147 Not sure if you are familiar with Oklahoma's Cannabis laws, but it's kinda fucked up. It's still Federally illegal, but every commercial business has to drive to Oklahoma City with a bag full of cash, and pay the FEDERAL FUCKING GOVERNMENT taxes on something they could throw you in jail for. Even tho it's legal in our State. I don't even know if AUS is legal or not?


Illigal only legal for personal consumtion in 1 state
You can get if for medical to but nothing like the states the goverment does it all.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 12, 2021)

_“Cloning time!, every new beginning comes from some other beginnings end”..... _These will all get cloned, and then destroyed. I hate killing off perfectly good plants, but that's just how it works.

__


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 19, 2021)

I’m done cloning these if anybody wants them, otherwise, they are going in the compost pile  It sucks tossing perfectly good plants


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 19, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I’m done cloning these if anybody wants them, otherwise, they are going in the compost pile  It sucks tossing perfectly good plants View attachment 5013056


Sure. Please ship through FedEx, lol.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 19, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Sure. Please ship through FedEx, lol.


Shit. 22 plants gone to waste.. but! I did make notes on structure, internodes, and overall tolerance to 1000 PPM’s so I can make final decisions on what to transplant into the main room for this next run. Some phenos, I may not even use.. Bittersweet Haze was pretty consistent, but Lemon Cane was all over the map on internodes, structure, so I can narrow it down to a more consistent grow on each strain. Dosi of course is a hunted pheno, so I know what I’m getting there. I made 150 clones, so I have a good choice of possible winners. 50 phenos from each strain. Looking to narrow it down to about 80 before we go full tilt.


----------



## Flatrate (Oct 20, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Sure. Please ship through FedEx, lol.


Fuck FedEx, he's got the Snowman!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 20, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Fuck FedEx, he's got the Snowman!


You got that right son!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 20, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You got that right son!


I still love you. Be safe.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I still love you. Be safe.


If you're talking about my banter on all that Covid stuff on another thread, yeah... we're good. It's a bad deal all around but everyone has thier opinion on the matter. I don't worry about it too much. I just grow and live my life. .. Unvaxxed. But yeah, Im careful, thanks for your concern.... you be safe too my friend!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 21, 2021)

Break time is over!.. time to get busy, we got 2 back to back grows to do!.. We’ll prob transplant these into the main room in the next few days. Our classic Dosi Whoa!, Bittersweet Haze, and Lemon Cane.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 21, 2021)

I honestly thought we were going to have to start all over, these clones looked like the worst set of clones I've ever made. I took my eye off the ball when they were in the cloner, and got some mold, had to toss about 50 plants, but that's why I make 150 of em'... I only need like 90. I'll still cull out a handful of these.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 4, 2021)

Here we go!... 2 year pheno hunted Dosi Whoa!, BitterSweet Haze, and Lemon Cane.... Time to get to work!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 12, 2021)

It’s about time to get my defoliation on. Cold and windy outside anyways. 81 degrees, 60%RH and the gas set at 650.


----------



## GBAUTO (Dec 12, 2021)

Question?
Can you give me a description of the PVC clips you're using to attach the trellis to the trays?


----------



## Skillcraft (Dec 12, 2021)

Looking good brother. As always you are killing it again.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 12, 2021)

GBAUTO said:


> Question?
> Can you give me a description of the PVC clips you're using to attach the trellis to the trays?


Those are metal clips that came with the Botanicare tables. They were designed to fit 1" PVC pipe for framing your crop. Alls I did was buy $170 worth of PVC, and cut and glued the corners and T's.... the rest I assemble right before the flip with no glue. I can set up the frame in about 15 min. Take down is longer because I have to cut the netting off, but still not too long. That middle tray front square I leave up all the time because my Spartan controller is mounted to it.


Skillcraft said:


> Looking good brother. As always you are killing it again.


Thanks man!


----------



## 2klude (Dec 13, 2021)

Looking awesome as I remember. Refresh my memomory... how long you vegging from rooted clone running 2 plants across ea. table like that. Thanks!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 13, 2021)

2klude said:


> Looking awesome as I remember. Refresh my memomory... how long you vegging from rooted clone running 2 plants across ea. table like that. Thanks!


We typically run a 6 week veg now that we have a CO2 generator, they veg faster. Before, we were doing 8 weeks.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Dec 13, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It’s about time to get my defoliation on. Cold and windy outside anyways. 81 degrees, 60%RH and the gas set at 650. View attachment 5045396View attachment 5045397


Gorgeous looking room! I'm bored as hell at work and wish I could be tending to a garden like that instead! Solid work again!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 13, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> Gorgeous looking room! I'm bored as hell at work and wish I could be tending to a garden like that instead! Solid work again!!


Thanks!.. appreciate it!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 20, 2021)

Got the netting up, and started training Dosi Whoa!. This is our Flagship pheno. Not real excited about BitterSweet Haze, or Lemon Cane at all. 

This may be the only pheno of Lemon Cane that I'll clone. She came from Mother 10, and looks like she will keep up with the Dosi canopy. ...




And THIS strain, BitterSweet Haze is fucking worthless. All of them are super short, and bushy as hell. Very small in growth. These particular phenos are a good example of bad phenos. All from the same mother. Direct soil ph is 6.5-6.8 ... just a bad seed, and BSH will not make it to the next round.


----------



## 2com (Dec 23, 2021)

Hey @DoubleAtotheRON. I haven't stopped by in while. Things are looking good. Too bad about the BH, kinda interesting looking "deficiency" symptom(s). Do they all have that appearance?

Also; respect, DoubleA. You know what for.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 23, 2021)

2com said:


> Hey @DoubleAtotheRON. I haven't stopped by in while. Things are looking good. Too bad about the BH, kinda interesting looking "deficiency" symptom(s). Do they all have that appearance?
> 
> Also; respect, DoubleA. You know what for.


No.. the other phenos are healthy, just smaller than I expected…. These 4 sickly looking ones are all from Mother 9. Just a bad pheno. Ph is on par, and they got the same treatment as the different pheno, same strain as the ones they are sitting next to. It’s like having a bunch of kids, and one of them is born with a birth defect.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas from us at The Compound!.. hope you all have a great day, and keep on growing! (previous grow), but what nice Christmas trees!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 29, 2021)

The ladies did a fine job lollipoping this room yesterday… glad I didn’t have to do it, that shit hurts my back.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 3, 2022)

Almost 2 weeks since the flip, and things are almost done stretching. Canopy is looking a little better, and flower sites are starting to set. Kinda wished I would have gone with all Dosi, that would have been a jungle canopy.. maybe next time. The environment this run is pretty dialed in. I’m maintaining 80/60rh at lights on, and by the time midnight (lights out) comes around, I’m at 85/65rh following VPD as close as possible.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 3, 2022)

Looking good brother.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 3, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Looking good brother.


Thanks man!. it is what it is for this round. I got 1 pheno of Lemon Cane (6 cuts) in the mother tent, and 8 Dosi. I'll make the next run from those mothers in late Feb/early March. Hopefully it will look and produce with some uniformity. I hate those short squatty BitterSweet Haze.... scrapping that strain for sure.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 3, 2022)

I will have to make a trip to your op and check it out. Would love to meet you. Thanks for all the help and guidance you have given me.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 3, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I will have to make a trip to your op and check it out. Would love to meet you. Thanks for all the help and guidance you have given me.


Yeah man!... come on over anytime!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 3, 2022)

I’m gonna post something interesting tomorrow if I can remember what is is….. kinda baked right now.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 7, 2022)

Ok, yeah, I forgot what I was gonna say… I’m sure it was cool at the time, but that time has passed. Anyways… end of week 2 flower….

And this is what I think will be the winning pheno from Lemon Cane. She’s cloned.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 7, 2022)

Looks nice and lush. 
Beautiful set up.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 7, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Looks nice and lush.
> Beautiful set up.


Thanks brother!


----------



## GBAUTO (Jan 7, 2022)

Aside from a few frizzled pheno's, it looks like another exceptional run in progress


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 7, 2022)

Looking good Bandit! What controls all those lights?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 7, 2022)

GBAUTO said:


> Aside from a few frizzled pheno's, it looks like another exceptional run in progress


Yeah..... those phenos are just pissing me off.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 7, 2022)

Flatrate said:


> Looking good Bandit! What controls all those lights?


A massive electricity bill.


----------



## mandocat (Jan 7, 2022)

Are you finishing in 5 gallon pots? And soil? Sorry, I looked through the thread but couldn't find the info.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 7, 2022)

mandocat said:


> Are you finishing in 5 gallon pots? And soil? Sorry, I looked through the thread but couldn't find the info.


7 gallon. in C25 soil.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 8, 2022)

Flatrate said:


> Looking good Bandit! What controls all those lights?


Thats something I forgot to show in the video. The lights are wired to a mechanical contact box to a digital timer. My electrician recommended mechanical over magnetic contacts to avoid future flickering of the lights due to wear. It was about a $1200 upgrade, and it makes this big industrial “boom” when it kicks on or off… scare’s the shit out of me sometimes.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 10, 2022)

Update: 1/10 Flipped the lights on the 22nd of Dec. Everything is starting to flower out nicely. Temps are..lights on: 80 degrees/60RH and by the end of the light cycle, im at 85 degrees/65RH. Things are going ok... still a little pissed about some of these phenos, but I gotta finish them, or toss them. I guess you know what Im going to do. I don't want to waste light or real estate, so stay they will. 
I know some of you don't get the opportunity to seed out 3,4 or 5 different strains with 10, 20 or 30 seeds from each strain, but here's a bit of insight on phenos... Dosi Whoa! is our flagship strain, and I've cloned her for 2 1/2 years now. The 2 new strains were seeded out, and cloned for inventory. You can clearly see that thier cuttings ARE exact copies of thier mothers. I've documented all of the phenos on the lables to see if I want to run a particular pheno again, or not. This run, im defiantly wasting time and energy on these 2 new strains. Kinda something you have to go through to figure out which phenos will make the grade for the next run. But like I talk about below, sometimes if you're only running 3 or 5 seeds of a strain, and you can't figure out what's going on with it... it may just be bad genetics. ..and nothing you can do will fix that. Just a bad seed.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jan 11, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Interesting. Why do you say the dehuyes would be more efficient swapped? I think the only reason I set them that way was because it fit best for the continuous drain to the sink. On the hose, those shrinking ones work great for saving space. We do use fresh ones ever other grow, and as you can see in the pic, I have set up a Y valve to take a lot of pressure off of the hose. The left side goes to a recirculating hose to the tank to keep things stirred up, and the right side goes to the hose. We can manipulate pressure to either side. And thanks man!, we’ve worked hard to make this a good workable space. View attachment 4463856


Those little harbor freight pumps work like a champ for the money. I bought one for a shallow well to run my RV at another place away from home. It worked very well for this and bet it serves you well


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 11, 2022)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Those little harbor freight pumps work like a champ for the money. I bought one for a shallow well to run my RV at another place away from home. It worked very well for this and bet it serves you well


Oh for sure!.. this one has been pumping nutes for over 3 years now… I do flush the tank/pump every day with fresh water tho.


----------



## GBAUTO (Jan 11, 2022)

That's one of the things I like the most about your thread, having an insight into how much effort it takes to be a commercial level grow.
I have spent some time pheno hunting, and it can be both tedious and rewarding. Guess it's just part of the journey.
Folks like you keep encouraging me to keep growing.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 11, 2022)

GBAUTO said:


> That's one of the things I like the most about your thread, having an insight into how much effort it takes to be a commercial level grow.
> I have spent some time pheno hunting, and it can be both tedious and rewarding. Guess it's just part of the journey.
> Folks like you keep encouraging me to keep growing.


Thank you! I appreciate it!.. and im sure you can appreciate how much effort it takes to pheno hunt.... and time. But yes, I'll be scrapping BitterSweet haze all together. I just don't like the structure or canopy of that strain. I maybe could have cloned 1 pheno out of it, but it just didn't set well with me. Now, that Lemon Cane from Mother 10, I think is a winner. The only one I cloned out of 20 seeds. It is keeping up with the Dosi canopy, and is similar in structure. This will give me an even canopy on the next run, and give me 1 Indica dom, and 1 Sativa dom. Plus, not running 5 strains will save some money at testing. I need to run as lean as I can this year. The market is not that great, however!, we did just see a 1400+ drop in grow ops as of Jan 1st.... so maybe after more knuckleheads drop out, the market will start correcting itself.

Edit: Just in case some of you were wondering, the color coded labels are the different strains.
Green: Dosi Whoa!
Orange: BitterSweet Haze (Ugh)
Yellow: Lemon Cane


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jan 11, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Oh for sure!.. this one has been pumping nutes for over 3 years now… I do flush the tank/pump every day with fresh water tho.


That’s prolly a good ideal even though the pump housing is stainless there may be some internal parts that wouldn’t agree with nutes setting around inside all the time. I just found this thread today and I am very much enjoying reading along and watching your top notch grow, it may take me a minute to catch up but I’ll get caught up eventually lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 11, 2022)

Homegrown5257 said:


> That’s prolly a good ideal even though the pump housing is stainless there may be some internal parts that wouldn’t agree with nutes setting around inside all the time. I just found this thread today and I am very much enjoying reading along and watching your top notch grow, it may take me a minute to catch up but I’ll get caught up eventually lol


Welcome aboard!


----------



## 2com (Jan 18, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Update: 1/10 Flipped the lights on the 22nd of Dec. Everything is starting to flower out nicely. Temps are..lights on: 80 degrees/60RH and by the end of the light cycle, im at 85 degrees/65RH.


I'm only asking for comparison, but could you tell me what the plant temps are when the room temp/rh is 80*/60rh, and at 85*/65RH please? Or, wherever you are right now in that range? Ie: when the room is 80* and 60%rh, what're the leaf/plant temps? Thanks.

PS: You don't sound like Burt. I expected you to sound like Burt.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 18, 2022)

2com said:


> I'm only asking for comparison, but could you tell me what the plant temps are when the room temp/rh is 80*/60rh, and at 85*/65RH please? Or, wherever you are right now in that range? Ie: when the room is 80* and 60%rh, what're the leaf/plant temps? Thanks.
> 
> PS: You don't sound like Burt. I expected you to sound like Burt.


LST of course varies throughout the days light cycle, but that range is 79-83 ish via the IR meter. I don’t check it that often because it doesn’t change that much. A mystery to me, and I’ve asked this before without a solid answer, but most of the time, the lower leafs read higher than the top… IDK.


----------



## 2com (Jan 18, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> LST of course varies throughout the days light cycle, but that range is 79-83 ish via the IR meter. I don’t check it that often because it doesn’t change that much. A mystery to me, and I’ve asked this before without a solid answer, but most of the time, the lower leafs read higher than the top… IDK.


Thanks.
Yea, I'm still really interested in this. I'd *guess* the reason (for the higher temps on the lower leaves) is because the upper leaves are transpiring more - due to the higher rate of photosynthesis (getting more light, doing more 'work'). It almost seems counter intuitive, but they're cooling themselves more than the lower leaves is my somewhat educated/experienced guess. This is probably moreso the case with LEDs, because there's no direct infrared heating coming down from the lights to actively heat the leaves (especially the upper versus the lower ones).

That make sense?

I took an interest in this when I started IR shooting several plants (some not doing so great) and noticed that the plants that weren't doing so great were actually warmer than the ones that were. Again, I thoguht it must be related to the rate of transpiration. The plants that were struggling/recuperating weren't drinking/transpiring as much, so less cooling factor.
Sometimes I feel leaves (upper canopy) with my fingers and the actually feel cool - compared to the rest of the plant (limbs) and other objects at that height. They're 'sweating'/cooling, I think.

Cool.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 18, 2022)

2com said:


> Thanks.
> Yea, I'm still really interested in this. I'd *guess* the reason (for the higher temps on the lower leaves) is because the upper leaves are transpiring more - due to the higher rate of photosynthesis (getting more light, doing more 'work'). It almost seems counter intuitive, but they're cooling themselves more than the lower leaves is my somewhat educated/experienced guess. This is probably moreso the case with LEDs, because there's no direct infrared heating coming down from the lights to actively heat the leaves (especially the upper versus the lower ones).
> 
> That make sense?
> ...


Makes sense.... the lights just came on about 30 min ago, and I just checked them at 79 degrees at the top canopy. I was going to read PAR, but I picked up my meter, and the damn 3.7 internal battery on the HydroFarmer was swelled up, and actually popped the battery cover off. Prob out of warranty too.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 18, 2022)

Just downloaded that PHOTON app.... did you have to make that diffuser out of white paper for it to be accurate?


----------



## 2com (Jan 18, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Makes sense.... the lights just came on about 30 min ago, and I just checked them at 79 degrees at the top canopy. I was going to read PAR, but I picked up my meter, and the damn 3.7 internal battery on the HydroFarmer was swelled up, and actually popped the battery cover off. Prob out of warranty too.


Cool, thanks. And that sucks.


DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Just downloaded that PHOTON app.... did you have to make that diffuser out of white paper for it to be accurate?


Last I checked - when first reading how to use it and watching theirs and "growinganswers" youtube vid, I heard that only iPhone requires that diy diffuser. It probably mentions it on their website somewhere. Android phone didn't need it.


----------



## 2com (Jan 18, 2022)

It's in the FAQ, search diffuser: https://growlightmeter.com/support/
I think iPhone still does...?
I think this vid shows a neat lil diffuser diy, though paper alone should do (might need a spacer):


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 18, 2022)

2com said:


> Cool, thanks. And that sucks.
> 
> Last I checked - when first reading how to use it and watching theirs and "growinganswers" youtube vid, I heard that only iPhone requires that diy diffuser. It probably mentions it on their website somewhere. Android phone didn't need it.


Yeah... I had to make one real quick. Went out and check with the diffuser, and im reading about 880 PAR at the center, and around 550-575 on the edges.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 18, 2022)

2com said:


> It's in the FAQ, search diffuser: https://growlightmeter.com/support/
> I think iPhone still does...?
> I think this vid shows a neat lil diffuser diy, though paper alone should do (might need a spacer):


That's pretty impressive!


----------



## 2com (Jan 18, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> That's pretty impressive!


Yea. IIRC, Migrow did a comprehensive test/comparison as well. He compared Photone, and one or two cheap lux meters (with bluetooth), to an apogee and the results were pretty damn good for Photone and one of the bluetooth lux meters (paired with a different PPFD app, he links it all in the video description).


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 18, 2022)

Yeah.. Im liking this app. I like the DLI feature. I actually found out that I was a little hot. I dimmed some of the hot spots down to DLI (which didn't take much)... BUT! I haven't been up on a ladder in a while, and the Dosi is over my head. I saw some light burn on the very top leafs. Nothing that would hinder yield since I caught it early... those leafs will get plucked off in the next defoil anyways. At least I found out why. Very cool man.


----------



## 2com (Jan 18, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yeah.. Im liking this app. I like the DLI feature. I actually found out that I was a little hot. I dimmed some of the hot spots down to DLI (which didn't take much)... BUT! I haven't been up on a ladder in a while, and the Dosi is over my head. I saw some light burn on the very top leafs. Nothing that would hinder yield since I caught it early... those leafs will get plucked off in the next defoil anyways. At least I found out why. Very cool man.


The the DLI feature is nice.
Did you get the different light source types? (white light led, blurple, hid, etc.). There's a selector at the bottom. Just in case...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 18, 2022)

2com said:


> The the DLI feature is nice.
> Did you get the different light source types? (white light led, blurple, hid, etc.). There's a selector at the bottom. Just in case...


Yeah.. I chose the white LED since I have HLG 550 V2's at 3000K. Figured that was the closest one.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 18, 2022)

Got some defoiling done over the past couple of days. Trying to get some light penetration down in there. Flipped on 12/22/22. Dosi Whoa! is a leaf thrown', hairy bitch.. but she's worth it!







Lemon Cane #10 (mother) is making some nice pre-flowers. If she tests good, she'll stay for the next round.


----------



## 2com (Jan 19, 2022)

The tight internode spacing looks good.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 19, 2022)

2com said:


> The tight internode spacing looks good.


Yessir!... That's what I like about Dosi Whoa!... and that bottom pic Lemon Cane pheno is going to be very close to the Dosi canopy on the next run... can't wait to get the rest of those shitty BitterSweet and Lemon Cane our of there. Can't happen fast enough.. i hate those other plants.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jan 19, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Got some defoiling done over the past couple of days. Trying to get some light penetration down in there. Flipped on 12/22/22. Dosi Whoa! is a leaf thrown', hairy bitch.. but she's worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brain thanks you for posting a video in the proper orientation!

Looks great!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 19, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> My brain thanks you for posting a video in the proper orientation!
> 
> Looks great!


Thanks! yeah, I noticed the video I posted before was hard to watch. Im going to start doing video updates instead of typing.. it's just easier.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 19, 2022)

Someone had asked a while back about the Dosi genetics... I had just forgot, but Dosi Whoa! is Do-Si-Do X Ethos Kush RBX4.


----------



## Mellow old School (Jan 20, 2022)

Damn one should live in a state/country like that....


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 20, 2022)

Mellow old School said:


> Damn one should live in a state/country like that....


That’s why I do!


----------



## visajoe1 (Jan 20, 2022)

still running co2 around 1200?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 20, 2022)

visajoe1 said:


> still running co2 around 1200?


In week 4 now, so yes! Prob bump it up a little next week to 1300.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 21, 2022)

Spot checking PH levels. As you can see, it's pretty consistent in week 4. With these type of meters, its a good idea to wait 24 hours after a feeding/watering to check the levels. If you were to check it straight after, it's gonna read higher because it has not had time to buffer with the medium. It'll start dropping off as the medium dries. This is why I prefer to feed in at 7.1-7.3, because as they drink over the next couple of days, they will be in the zone for uptake. These 2 were fed last night.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 21, 2022)

Ok.. time for some fun at the 50 plus club on a Saturday night...or Friday night.. whatever...I’m raging the mic. Meow! Lol!


----------



## visajoe1 (Jan 24, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> In week 4 now, so yes! Prob bump it up a little next week to 1300.


generally speaking, when do you start bringing it down? id imagine its strain dependent as with most things


----------



## Gdp1 (Jan 24, 2022)

2com said:


> Looks great @DoubleAtotheRON
> 
> 
> ^Probably a gem of a tip here. These *guys* are probably the last person you'd want inside an indoor garden/grow.
> ...


Full on Hazmat suit for them . Would love to see they facial expressions when u had it to them


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 24, 2022)

visajoe1 said:


> generally speaking, when do you start bringing it down? id imagine its strain dependent as with most things


Generally... I start bringing it down around week 8. The Dosi is a 10 week strain, the other 2 are unknown, as I have never finished them before. By the time we start harvesting, I'll be in the 800 range as the lowers finish up. We do a 2 stage take down. First, the upper colas, then as they are drying, we'll let the secondaries cook for another 2 weeks or so as they add on some bulk.


Gdp1 said:


> Full on Hazmat suit for them . Would love to see they facial expressions when u had it to them


Word on the street is as of July1st, they are halting all new licenses for 2 years as they inspect the current 8200ish grows. We've been operating since 2018, and have not seen anyone from the State as of yet. But they say that by Dec 2022, all grows will have been inspected. Im waiting for them with all the PPE. These guys are going to be doing 150ish inspections per week.. Im not gonna let them in without being fully covered, shoes, hair, etc. They cannot write you up for protocol... only for full on refusal upon entry... and they have to give you 24 hours notice before an inspection.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jan 24, 2022)

I think unless they are complete aholes, you’ll gain their respect by having them follow these protocols you have in place for them. When they see how clean y’all run this operation I believe they’ll get it. I mean it’s like your producing medicine here. It would be even better if one could request they come by early in the morning like be their first stop of the day instead of having them over right after they just left ol don’t really give a shit Joe’s place and have some jacked up spores or mites etc brought in.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 24, 2022)

Homegrown5257 said:


> I think unless they are complete aholes, you’ll gain their respect by having them follow these protocols you have in place for them. When they see how clean y’all run this operation I believe they’ll get it. I mean it’s like your producing medicine here. It would be even better if one could request they come by early in the morning like be their first stop of the day instead of having them over right after they just left ol don’t really give a shit Joe’s place and have some jacked up spores or mites etc brought in.


Totally agree. They do have respect for protocol from what I've heard from other growers that have been inspected. My hope is that they will find some of these "fly by night" ops that are not "clean" and they will force them to shut down until they come up to standards. We produce clean medicine...that's our goal. We take every step we can to prevent mold, bacteria, WPM, botrytis, etc. .... bugs have not been a problem so far. IMP schedules are in place, and have worked so far. Biggest investment we have made was in the AirROS. It's a good selling point to our buyers. We have ZERO microbes detected at the lab because of this machine. You can see our grow featured on thier page at http://www.airrosshield.com


----------



## visajoe1 (Jan 25, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Generally... I start bringing it down around week 8. The Dosi is a 10 week strain, the other 2 are unknown, as I have never finished them before. By the time we start harvesting, I'll be in the 800 range as the lowers finish up. We do a 2 stage take down. First, the upper colas, then as they are drying, we'll let the secondaries cook for another 2 weeks or so as they add on some bulk.
> 
> Word on the street is as of July1st, they are halting all new licenses for 2 years as they inspect the current 8200ish grows. We've been operating since 2018, and have not seen anyone from the State as of yet. But they say that by Dec 2022, all grows will have been inspected. Im waiting for them with all the PPE. These guys are going to be doing 150ish inspections per week.. Im not gonna let them in without being fully covered, shoes, hair, etc. They cannot write you up for protocol... only for full on refusal upon entry... and they have to give you 24 hours notice before an inspection.


Thanks for the co2 info, very helpful. Best of luck this year, keep up the great work!


----------



## Kgrim (Jan 26, 2022)

Ok, after going thru, following your progress, and reading 63 pages over the last couple days, you've got one hell of a setup. Awesome to see how far you've come, and its IMPRESSIVE to say the least!!!!! A job definitely well done!!!!
I really, really cringed, and my jaw hurt when I saw you were going to run "nuke heads" strains, IMO a step in the wrong direction!!!!! A group of guys that work for me, all traded and ran clones from "nuke heads" last year, and they were all very, very disappointed, small plants, low yield, and not very high in THC, I think the highest that "Jam" (the brother, grower, and provider of clones to my guys) was tested at a paltry 10.4 THC & just under 1% Terps. I wouldn't take any clones or run any, because of what I've read about them, and seeing a couple videos that he has put out. It just kind of turned me off, and I had a pretty good year running my strains, (outdoors) &will definitely have more than I can smoke 
By the time this years harvest takes place, hell, I'm still puffing on "Trench Buddy" from 2019's crop!!!!!!! 
Keep up the awesome work!!!!!!! Looking forward to watching and seeing your grow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 26, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> Ok, after going thru, following your progress, and reading 63 pages over the last couple days, you've got one hell of a setup. Awesome to see how far you've come, and its IMPRESSIVE to say the least!!!!! A job definitely well done!!!!
> I really, really cringed, and my jaw hurt when I saw you were going to run "nuke heads" strains, IMO a step in the wrong direction!!!!! A group of guys that work for me, all traded and ran clones from "nuke heads" last year, and they were all very, very disappointed, small plants, low yield, and not very high in THC, I think the highest that "Jam" (the brother, grower, and provider of clones to my guys) was tested at a paltry 10.4 THC & just under 1% Terps. I wouldn't take any clones or run any, because of what I've read about them, and seeing a couple videos that he has put out. It just kind of turned me off, and I had a pretty good year running my strains, (outdoors) &will definitely have more than I can smoke
> By the time this years harvest takes place, hell, I'm still puffing on "Trench Buddy" from 2019's crop!!!!!!!
> Keep up the awesome work!!!!!!! Looking forward to watching and seeing your grow!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks man!... It's def been a journey. The NukeHeads... yeah, prob the worst strains I've ever ran. BitterSweet Haze is just stupid disappointing. Very short, no stretch, small bud sites in week 4... im a little pissed. Aside from the one Lemon Cane (from mother 10), from NukeHeads, if she tests good, I'll prob run it again. If not, then im running a whole room of Dosi Whoa!. I know what Im getting there. It's always tested ~23-24% THC and 2.5-2.65 terps from a 3 year pheno. It's also always been our heaviest yielder, runs clean through the GreenBroz trimmer with very little hand finishing needed. Thanks for following along!


----------



## Relaxed (Jan 26, 2022)

Hey pard, been a few moons. Looks good as usual. Question for ya. Have you tested the Thc etc comparing the top buds everyone wants to lower branches buds? I am just one curious son of a Bitch about that.... my guess is all the same but looks. you know, like when the lights are off its all about the same right? Wait, that's another group... Idk


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 26, 2022)

Relaxed said:


> Hey pard, been a few moons. Looks good as usual. Question for ya. Have you tested the Thc etc comparing the top buds everyone wants to lower branches buds? I am just one curious son of a Bitch about that.... my guess is all the same but looks. you know, like when the lights are off its all about the same right? Wait, that's another group... Idk


No sir... we usually scope the top colas (our lab samples), and look for samples with the most dense trichs, right color, etc. Some people cheat the labs by drying out thier samples as much as possible. This method is straight up cheating to try and get higher THC readings. I mean, it does work because you're lessening the mass (water activity) with the same sample size, which is 10 grams. I've never sent in lower buds because I know they won't test quite as high as the tops. I can see this under the microscope that the trichcomb density is less. ... and I don't want to waste $350ish bucks on testing lower buds.


----------



## Relaxed (Jan 26, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> No sir... we usually scope the top colas (our lab samples), and look for samples with the most dense trichs, right color, etc. Some people cheat the labs by drying out thier samples as much as possible. This method is straight up cheating to try and get higher THC readings. I mean, it does work because you're lessening the mass (water activity) with the same sample size, which is 10 grams. I've never sent in lower buds because I know they won't test quite as high as the tops. I can see this under the microscope that the trichcomb density is less. ... and I don't want to waste $350ish bucks on testing lower buds.


Thanks for the details. cool. I see ur point and cost. It's kinda like catchin a buzz I don't notice any less buzz on the prettyest tops to the lower bud smoked? I am just sayin.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 26, 2022)

Relaxed said:


> Thanks for the details. cool. I see ur point and cost. It's kinda like catchin a buzz I don't notice any less buzz on the prettyest tops to the lower bud smoked? I am just sayin.


Could be true!... but when spending a couple of grand on testing, you need to put your best foot forward.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 28, 2022)

A little week 5 update, and a walk around some of the strains/phenos. I say strain in a few spots where I meant to say pheno, but anyways.....


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 1, 2022)

Tilling up the ol' compost pile. This is soil from previous grows, egg shells, fall leafs, coffee grounds, bark, stalks, stems, larf, rootballs, etc. We don't re-use it for Cannabis, but it makes great seed bed topsoil when I want to fill in low spots on the property, or start a new section of Bermuda grass. Getting some shit done before Snowmagedon 2022 starts up tomorrow. Wind chills are expected to be -15. Cut and split some firewood today too so I can stay warm, and eat some steak and shrimp while im watching it snow and blow.


----------



## 2com (Feb 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> A little week 5 update, and a walk around some of the strains/phenos. I say strain in a few spots where I meant to say pheno, but anyways.....


Thanks for sharing this one. That dosi-woah looks real good.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 1, 2022)

2com said:


> Thanks for sharing this one. That dosi-woah looks real good.


Thank you!.. I knew when I saw this pheno back in 2019 that this was a winner. We skipped the market last round on her, because we had had it out for a while, and well,... you'll get tired of steak if you eat it everyday. So, we just kept the genetics alive by growing and finishing just one (cloned her tho) for our personal use because us and all our friends like it so much. Hoping that Lemon Cane (mother 10) comes back with good labs. I really don't want to run just one strain. That kinda narrows your market quite a bit, unless you got a multi franchise owner with a dozen or so Dispo's.


----------



## 2com (Feb 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thank you!.. I knew when I saw this pheno back in 2019 that this was a winner. We skipped the market last round on her, because we had had it out for a while, and well,... you'll get tired of steak if you eat it everyday. So, we just kept the genetics alive by growing and finishing just one (cloned her tho) for our personal use because us and all our friends like it so much. Hoping that Lemon Cane (mother 10) comes back with good labs. I really don't want to run just one strain. That kinda narrows your market quite a bit, unless you got a multi franchise owner with a dozen or so Dispo's.


Yea. Even two varieties would be nice. Then you could divide the room, and more importantly the light(s) so that the canopy height differences wouldn't be an issue. One variety per side/half. Know what I mean.
Good stuff, dude.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 1, 2022)

2com said:


> Yea. Even two varieties would be nice. Then you could divide the room, and more importantly the light(s) so that the canopy height differences wouldn't be an issue. One variety per side/half. Know what I mean.
> Good stuff, dude.


Yeah, me and Paige talked about that. One tray of Lemon Cane and 2 of Dosi Whoa!. IF Lemon Cane come back with good numbers. And by good numbers, I mean 22-24% THC and 2.6-3.3ish terps. If the terps come in below 2, Im gonna scrap it, and try again with another strain... which I don't really want to do right now because you see how all over the map your room can get with so many different phenos going. Im purposely light burning that tall Bitter Sweet so I can get some light down to the other phenos. I can't really move anything around at this point either... that's the bad news is you don't know until after the stretch how these things are going to set.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 7, 2022)

Fall colors are poppin’!


----------



## Smacker (Feb 10, 2022)

How did the inspection go? I’ve seen a couple other ok grows say they have been checked this week too. One grow said when they saw he already had metrc going they said everything is good here and left within 5 minutes. lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 10, 2022)

Smacker said:


> How did the inspection go? I’ve seen a couple other ok grows say they have been checked this week too. One grow said when they saw he already had metrc going they said everything is good here and left within 5 minutes. lol


They’ll be here at 1… should go pretty smooth


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 10, 2022)

All went well.... we just need to make a few minor changes to labeling, waste log, etc, nothing big. They'll be back in 30 days.


----------



## Smacker (Feb 10, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> All went well.... we just need to make a few minor changes to labeling, waste log, etc, nothing big. They'll be back in 30 days.


That figures, the damn government and their paperwork. I’m sure there are a whole lot of other growers they had serious issues with.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 10, 2022)

Smacker said:


> That figures, the damn government and their paperwork. I’m sure there are a whole lot of other growers they had serious issues with.


I have no doubt about that... I've seen them. Filthy, nasty grows around here. I hope they hire on more people to go do these inspections, and shut down the ones that are growing trash, or growing in unsterile conditions. These fly by night MF'ers are the ones bringing the price of the market down. I don't know how your buddy got away with 5 min, they were here for 2 hours. Do you know if he signed off on that extensive checklist?


----------



## Kgrim (Feb 10, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> All went well.... we just need to make a few minor changes to labeling, waste log, etc, nothing big. They'll be back in 30 days.


That seems to be the way it goes. We have never passed an "inspection" 100% at our shop, they seem to find something to nit pick on, even though everything is good. Fire Dept was just thru our shop last week, and had to nit pick, and OSHA came thru about a month ago, and same thing, had to nit pick on a couple small things. I guess it makes them feel like they are doing their job, LOL
Glad you passed their "inspection"!!!!!!
Keep it rocking, and growing them buds!!!!!!!,!!!!!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 10, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> That seems to be the way it goes. We have never passed an "inspection" 100% at our shop, they seem to find something to nit pick on, even though everything is good. Fire Dept was just thru our shop last week, and had to nit pick, and OSHA came thru about a month ago, and same thing, had to nit pick on a couple small things. I guess it makes them feel like they are doing their job, LOL
> Glad you passed their "inspection"!!!!!!
> Keep it rocking, and growing them buds!!!!!!!,!!!!!!


Yeah, otherwise, they can't come back to the office and say "Everything's good!"


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 10, 2022)

Getting these moms prepped for cloning for the next round. I think we are going to roll with 2 trays of Dosi Whoa!, and 1 tray of Lemon cane (pending lab results)... otherwise, this will be enough to fill the room back up again. Only thing I dread is feeding 90 tiny pots. I need to put a 4x8 tray in that tent, and just bottom feed them. Im on the hunt for a tray... lots of folks selling grow supplies these days at least.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 15, 2022)

End of week 8 update...


----------



## Smacker (Feb 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> End of week 8 update...


Reveg a clone off that monster! If it takes great , if not it didn’t hurt to try.
The wife and I can’t wait to get to your level. Amazing grow brother!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 15, 2022)

Smacker said:


> Reveg a clone off that monster! If it takes great , if not it didn’t hurt to try.
> The wife and I can’t wait to get to your level. Amazing grow brother!


Thanks man!... it does take a bit of time to get there... and money, but I'm at capacity as far as cloning goes. Im about to clone those Dosi and Lemon Cane #10 for the next run, and don't really have the room for revegging that one monster. I got 120 or so cuts about to be taken from the mothers in the mother tent. Will only use ~90, and then cull that down to ~75 or so. I want an even canopy for the next run. This pheno hunting is not fun. I gotta burn the tops of some to get light to the bottom of the shorter ones, but that's the way it goes. Next run should look a lot more uniform. And man,.. this is a small.. very small scale compared to some of the grow ops around here. @Lordhooha is right down the road from me, and he's got a super OP going on!.. makes this look like a closet grow.


----------



## Smacker (Feb 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks man!... it does take a bit of time to get there... and money, but I'm at capacity as far as cloning goes. Im about to clone those Dosi and Lemon Cane #10 for the next run, and don't really have the room for revegging that one monster. I got 120 or so cuts about to be taken from the mothers in the mother tent. Will only use ~90, and then cull that down to ~75 or so. I want an even canopy for the next run. This pheno hunting is not fun. I gotta burn the tops of some to get light to the bottom of the shorter ones, but that's the way it goes. Next run should look a lot more uniform. And man,.. this is a small.. very small scale compared to some of the grow ops around here. @Lordhooha is right down the road from me, and he's got a super OP going on!.. makes this look like a closet grow.


I picked up our country business license today, the LLC has been in for months. Lord willing our county won’t opt out of our states new MM program. They have 70 days left. On day 71 I’m going to spend a fortune. At least a fortune to me (130-150k). I already have a shop similar to yours but we are going to split flower into 2 rooms 15’x30’.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 15, 2022)

Smacker said:


> I picked up our country business license today, the LLC has been in for months. Lord willing our county won’t opt out of our states new MM program. They have 70 days left. On day 71 I’m going to spend a fortune. At least a fortune to me (130-150k). I already have a shop similar to yours but we are going to split flower into 2 rooms 15’x30’.


Are you in OK?, or another legal State? And hell no!.. $150K is a hell of a chunk of change brother!.. No matter where you're from.


----------



## Smacker (Feb 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Are you in OK?, or another legal State? And hell no!.. $150K is a hell of a chunk of change brother!.. No matter where you're from.


We are in Mississippi. At 90-100% humidity year round the damn dehumidifiers are going to cost as much as the damn lights. lol


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Feb 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> A little week 5 update, and a walk around some of the strains/phenos. I say strain in a few spots where I meant to say pheno, but anyways.....


Man they have really grown nice since I last saw them. No one takes you "inside" like you do with these videos. Its just very impressive!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 15, 2022)

Smacker said:


> We are in Mississippi. At 90-100% humidity year round the damn dehumidifiers are going to cost as much as the damn lights. lol


You need to invest in a Aden or Quest 225 or something. Thats alot of RH to overcome. Even sealed up, I still prob need another 3 ton mini split, or Quest. Im just hanging on to VPD at this point, and Im sealed up tight, running CO2 and an AirROS.



medicaloutlaw said:


> Man they have really grown nice since I last saw them. No one takes you "inside" like you do with these videos. Its just very impressive!


Yes!, they have. I just posted an 8 week update. I'm liking the little video tours, it's much easier for me than typing it out, and you can see what's going on alot better. How's that Compound Custom Cane working out for you brother?


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Feb 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> How's that Compound Custom Cane working out for you brother?


Well I haven't put it to work yet. But as soon as the dogwoods' bloom its going to help me down the fishing trail. After the spring spawning runs Im taking her on a hiking tour. Pictures to come! Until then its in my bedroom. Matter of fact its the last thing I see every night before the lights go out.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 15, 2022)

medicaloutlaw said:


> Well I haven't put it to work yet. But as soon as the dogwoods' bloom its going to help me down the fishing trail. After the spring spawning runs Im taking her on a hiking tour. Pictures to come! Until then its in my bedroom. Matter of fact its the last thing I see every night before the lights go out.


Please post them!


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 16, 2022)

Smacker said:


> We are in Mississippi. At 90-100% humidity year round the damn dehumidifiers are going to cost as much as the damn lights. lol


Depending on the plant load and medium used you'll need something like a 335 pint or more to handle enough humidity bigger is better in this situation.


----------



## Smacker (Feb 16, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> Depending on the plant load and medium used you'll need something like a 335 pint or more to handle enough humidity bigger is better in this situation.


I’m planning on a pair of quest 506’s per room. 150 plants per room x max feed rate of 1 gal per plant =1200 pints a day minus runoff recovery minus 10% from the ac and it’s at the top of the 506’s capacity.

edit: what I don’t know how to sizeis the drying room. 240 sqft


----------



## Flatrate (Feb 16, 2022)

Looking good Bandit, pretty soon it will be trimming time, I know thats your favorite part!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 16, 2022)

Flatrate said:


> Looking good Bandit, pretty soon it will be trimming time, I know thats your favorite part!


Well, since the market is shit.. the Trim Teams have gotten cheaper too. I've pre-hired a 15 man crew to come do this crop for ~$2000, and a 2 day est turn around time. That roughly $80 a lb hand trimmed, no GreenBroz. Back in the day, it was closer to $400 a lb hand trimmed. All's im gonna do is chop and hang, they'll do the rest. I've seen thier finished work, and it's pretty amazing.


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 16, 2022)

Smacker said:


> I’m planning on a pair of quest 506’s per room. 150 plants per room x max feed rate of 1 gal per plant =1200 pints a day minus runoff recovery minus 10% from the ac and it’s at the top of the 506’s capacity.
> 
> edit: what I don’t know how to sizeis the drying room. 240 sqft


That would work well. I've got a 506 per room at the big place but 15 tons of ac per room. The 506 is a beast.


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 16, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well, since the market is shit.. the Trim Teams have gotten cheaper too. I've pre-hired a 15 man crew to come do this crop for ~$2000, and a 2 day est turn around time. That roughly $80 a lb hand trimmed, no GreenBroz. Back in the day, it was closer to $400 a lb hand trimmed. All's im gonna do is chop and hang, they'll do the rest. I've seen thier finished work, and it's pretty amazing.


hope that dont happen in australia market gets flooded its worth nothing.
i wouldt grow if i got paid what you do.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 16, 2022)

jzs147 said:


> hope that dont happen in australia market gets flooded its worth nothing.
> i wouldt grow if i got paid what you do.


Well... it's a living. ... and I don't like to get up early, or answer to people.


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 16, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well... it's a living. ... and I don't like to get up early, or answer to people.


join the club.


----------



## Skillcraft (Feb 16, 2022)

As always your op is top notch. Hopefully some of your flower will make it to my town so I can give it a try. Will definitely be on the look out for it.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 16, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> As always your op is top notch. Hopefully some of your flower will make it to my town so I can give it a try. Will definitely be on the look out for it.


I'll give you a heads up if we make a drop over there bro!.. and thanks! Appreciate it!


----------



## JustBlazin (Feb 20, 2022)

Hey @DoubleAtotheRON I noticed in another thread tonight how much you spend each run on nutes. Would organic beds be cheaper to run overall?
The initial cost might be high to get started but if you can just keep running the same soil for years just top dressing/ cover crops or what not.

I started running organic soil a few years ago but I run mine in pots and let a batch sit and cook in totes while I run a different batch and have been using the same soil re amending at half so far and top dressing in flower every few weeks.

You should check out Gold Leaf Gardens, I heard them on some podcasts and they do organic no till beds commercial.
Here's the podcasts I listened to.









Episode 24: Gold Leaf Gardens on Living Soil in an Indoor Facility in Today's Emerging Market with Nate Gibbs


Now, this week’s podcast was a fun one. Some of my podcasts can get more technical or science-focused, however for this podcast, I wanted to talk directly with a grower to get some hands-on experience and knowledge from someone in the industry. I had the honor of sitting down with my good friend...




www.kisorganics.com













Cannabis Cultivation and Science Podcast: Episode 24: Running a Commercial Cannabis Facility with Nate Gibbs of Gold Leaf Gardens


There's a lot more to running a Cannabis company than just growing the plants. Gold Leaf gardens is based in Washington State and known for their top shelf flower, extracts and Leira Cannagars. They grow their products "with Aloha" and I sit down with the owner Nate Gibbs to talk about...



cannabiscultivationandscience.libsyn.com





Just thought I'd throw that out there
Thought maybe it might be cheaper. At least worth investigating.
Amazing grow as always by the way!!!!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 20, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Hey @DoubleAtotheRON I noticed in another thread tonight how much you spend each run on nutes. Would organic beds be cheaper to run overall?
> The initial cost might be high to get started but if you can just keep running the same soil for years just top dressing/ cover crops or what not.
> 
> I started running organic soil a few years ago but I run mine in pots and let a batch sit and cook in totes while I run a different batch and have been using the same soil re amending at half so far and top dressing in flower every few weeks.
> ...


Thanks!.. i've tossed the idea around, but like you said, the initial cost is pretty high. The way our market is right now, it's a tough decision on how much to spend on the next run. You could break even, or not make much at all. I am cutting back on some nutes/addititives like CalMag, Mammoth, etc, so that should bring us down closer to $600 a run. We're just gonna wait and see what the market does through 2022. If it continues it's race to the bottom, we'll prob bounce out, and just do a home grow. We can still have 24 plants as a patient, and that's plenty of weed for us to consume, barter with, or consume with friends that don't grow. We have a group of friends that just don't have time to do it, and they own businesses, so we trade services at times. Appreciate the link tho!... Im gonna strap on my Bose headphones and listen to that podcast as I feed today. Don't know how many I'll have today.. had 44 to feed yesterday. Gonna make about 150 clones tonight, and get ready for the next run.

Edit: I've never noticed a difference using Mammoth anyways. Shit is expensive! Haven't used it the past 2 grows.


----------



## JustBlazin (Feb 20, 2022)

You should try 1 4x4 bed to see what the cost and the yeild/ quality is like.
All you would need essentially is some pro mix and a bag of 444 all purpose dry veg nutes mine cost me $50-60 Canadian and it lasts me over a year with my 5x5 I get the 10 kg bag
Plus I get a small tub of power bloom which lasts me about a year probably longer(2 kg)
I might start getting the 10 kg bag of the power bloom as well as it's much cheaper to buy the 10 kg bags than a 2 kg jug.
But that's pretty much all you need.

I add extra dolomite lime ($20/50lb )and crushed oyster shells($20/50lb) to help buffer ph so I don't even have to ph my water.
Also add neem meal as I battled gnats for awhile and purchased a 10 or 20 lb bag about 2 years ago that I'm not even half done yet.

Alot of dry amendments they sell dirt cheap at farm feed stores and what not. I have just been using giaia green dry amendments, probably cheaper options out there.

A 4x4 bed wouldn't cost much to set up and test out and i would think it would cost alot less than half the initial cost to keep running it year over year.

Hopefully the price picks up around your area and you can keep your op up and running. It's always a pleasure to look in on your sweet op and see that thing chugging along. You got one of if not the best set up on rollitup that I've seen.
Keep up the great work.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 20, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Hopefully the price picks up around your area and you can keep your op up and running. It's always a pleasure to look in on your sweet op and see that thing chugging along. You got one of if not the best set up on rollitup that I've seen.
> Keep up the great work.


That's what we're hoping too!.. and thanks!, appreciate the kind words!, we work hard at it. But, like I said, we've kinda got a groove going right now, so I don't want to change anything up till we see how the next few months go. We did have around 1400 growers drop out as of Jan 1st, so maybe we're on the upswing of things.... only time will tell.


----------



## oodawg (Feb 20, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> If it continues it's race to the bottom, we'll prob bounce out, and just do a home grow. We can still have 24 plants as a patient, and that's plenty of weed for us to consume, barter with, or consume with friends that don't grow. We have a group of friends that just don't have time to do it, and they own businesses, so we trade services at times


As we just went legal rec here in NM I am bouncing around if I want to try an make a move career wise. When we went legal last year I was able to have my first grow without having to worry about any legal issues, just caring for the plant. It brought me so much joy working with and growing the herb that I love so much I thought, fuck why am I not growing for a living. But then I see the prices at the dispensaries and I'm like how in the world can the growers make any money. 

Are you growing for a larger company or doing your own thing and selling to dispensaries? 

I drove the length of the OK turnpike over the summer and seen all the dispo billboards. It looked like it was only medical and you needed liscense to buy. I also read an article complaining about the NM grower licensing regs and how they weren't going to be able to keep up with demand once recreational sales start this year, it pointed to OK as the model to follow and how the state made it so easy for people to get started growing or opening dispos. I'm wondering if that point if view is being g pushes by corporate interest just looking to flood the market and out compete/shut small growers down, or if they are really worried about there not being enough bud in NM.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 20, 2022)

oodawg said:


> As we just went legal rec here in NM I am bouncing around if I want to try an make a move career wise. When we went legal last year I was able to have my first grow without having to worry about any legal issues, just caring for the plant. It brought me so much joy working with and growing the herb that I love so much I thought, fuck why am I not growing for a living. But then I see the prices at the dispensaries and I'm like how in the world can the growers make any money.
> 
> Are you growing for a larger company or doing your own thing and selling to dispensaries?
> 
> I drove the length of the OK turnpike over the summer and seen all the dispo billboards. It looked like it was only medical and you needed liscense to buy. I also read an article complaining about the NM grower licensing regs and how they weren't going to be able to keep up with demand once recreational sales start this year, it pointed to OK as the model to follow and how the state made it so easy for people to get started growing or opening dispos. I'm wondering if that point if view is being g pushes by corporate interest just looking to flood the market and out compete/shut small growers down, or if they are really worried about there not being enough bud in NM.


We started our own grow back in 2018 when the law passed for medical. We sell to Dispo's and Processors. In the beginning, we couldn't make enough weed to supply all who needed some. .. and some of it came from out of State so Dispo's had something to sell while growers were getting started (highly illegal).. as more and more growers came online without any caps of any kind in this State, it became apparent last year when we had to go knock on doors to sell product. The first 2 years, we were getting our door beat down from Dispo's trying to get product. ... and it was bringing $3-$3300 a lb at the time. Now, you can't hardly get $700-$1200 a lb. IF you can even find someone to buy it. We have had big Corps come in and set up multi million dollar ops that will eventually put us mom and pops out of business because it just doesn't make sense to do anymore. You're basically working for peanuts. But.. we're semi retired, and have no debt, so even if we make a little money, it gives me something to do. When we start breaking even, or losing money, that's when we'll bounce out.... damn!.. that grow op is going to make a bitchin' Man Cave.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 20, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We started our own grow back in 2018 when the law passed for medical. We sell to Dispo's and Processors. In the beginning, we couldn't make enough weed to supply all who needed some. .. and some of it came from out of State so Dispo's had something to sell while growers were getting started (highly illegal).. as more and more growers came online without any caps of any kind in this State, it became apparent last year when we had to go knock on doors to sell product. The first 2 years, we were getting our door beat down from Dispo's trying to get product. ... and it was bringing $3-$3300 a lb at the time. Now, you can't hardly get $700-$1200 a lb. IF you can even find someone to buy it. We have had big Corps come in and set up multi million dollar ops that will eventually put us mom and pops out of business because it just doesn't make sense to do anymore. You're basically working for peanuts. But.. we're semi retired, and have no debt, so even if we make a little money, it gives me something to do. When we start breaking even, or losing money, that's when we'll bounce out.... damn!.. that grow op is going to make a bitchin' Man Cave.


My book gets here tomorrow Wankhammer.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My book gets here tomorrow Wankhammer.


Don't let it hit you in the wench folds, cum dumpster!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 20, 2022)

......but I will still grow weed in that Man Cave! Just not on a commercial level. Maybe a pool table, dartboard, pinball machine, bar, big screen, couch, urinal, etc.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 21, 2022)

Retired Mothers, headed to the compost pile. ..got 150 cuts.


----------



## Kgrim (Feb 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Retired Mothers, headed to the compost pile. ..got 150 cuts. View attachment 5089764


Damn, wish I lived closer!!!!!! Know some Veterans that would welcome those!!!!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Retired Mothers, headed to the compost pile. ..got 150 cuts. View attachment 5089764


Off with their heads!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 21, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> Damn, wish I lived closer!!!!!! Know some Veterans that would welcome those!!!!!!!


....and I'd love to donate! This is our flagship Dosi Whoa!.. and a Lemon cane to the left there .... still torn on what to run next... either all Dosi, or Dosi and Lemon cane. Cloned them both, but I guess we'll see how the labs come back on Lemon Cane. Dosi has always been consistent.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ....and I'd love to donate!


There's gotta be someone close that would love to take those off your hands.

And my book and yucca came today. Just randomly opened it for the first time and this is what it said, .


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 21, 2022)

That’s awesome!…


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 21, 2022)

I've had people ask for cuts of Dosi Whoa!, but I really haven't seen it around here yet, so I want to hang on to that pheno. It's a Do-si-Do X Ethos Kush RBX4. Not trying to be a dick, but man, you gotta protect some territory around here. Found it at a trade show about 3 years ago. Haven't seen it since.


----------



## Kgrim (Feb 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I've had people ask for cuts of Dosi Whoa!, but I really haven't seen it around here yet, so I want to hang on to that pheno. It's a Do-si-Do X Ethos Kush RBX4. Not trying to be a dick, but man, you gotta protect some territory around here. Found it at a trade show about 3 years ago. Haven't seen it since.


Kinda like some of the "old school" around here, the "original" Pinconning Paralyzer, which is all but gone, except to a few select, that will NEVER come off it. And what they called "KGB" which was a breed that I was taught on, bred by my friends brother, the "Professor" and passed on to us by Mickey, neither one of them are with us any longer, (RIP growmies). KGB had a very distinct taste, and wasn't a high yielder, but something that I'll search forever for to find something close taste wise.
Your not being a dick, you've got something good that no one else has, guard it.
"Gems" like your Dosi Whoa don't come around often, and if you lose it, you'll be searching for something comparable for a long time.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 21, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> Kinda like some of the "old school" around here, the "original" Pinconning Paralyzer, which is all but gone, except to a few select, that will NEVER come off it. And what they called "KGB" which was a breed that I was taught on, bred by my friends brother, the "Professor" and passed on to us by Mickey, neither one of them are with us any longer, (RIP growmies). KGB had a very distinct taste, and wasn't a high yielder, but something that I'll search forever for to find something close taste wise.
> Your not being a dick, you've got something good that no one else has, guard it.
> "Gems" like your Dosi Whoa don't come around often, and if you lose it, you'll be searching for something comparable for a long time.


Oh, I agree. Dosi has all the qualities I want, (this pheno anyways), takes a beating, eats like a champ, has always been our highest yielder, 2.6-3.3 terps, low 20's THC, has a diesel/skunky/fuel smell and taste. All of our friends and family say it's thier favorite.... us too. I can be in the grow with my big water cup for a couple of hours, and while you can't smell the weed due to the AirROS system, once I get in the house, my water tastes like straight fuel. LOL!. Had a glass of wine sitting in there for a while this evening, and just took a sip, .... tastes like Diesel Merlot.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 3, 2022)

End of week 10, getting close.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 3, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> End of week 10, getting close.View attachment 5095813View attachment 5095814View attachment 5095816


Looking good.


----------



## 2com (Mar 3, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> End of week 10, getting close.View attachment 5095813View attachment 5095814View attachment 5095816


What methods do you use to decide "doneness"? Pistils, trichomes, aromas, general appearance traits, etc.?
I'm just curious


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 3, 2022)

@PadawanWarrior …. Thanks !


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 3, 2022)

2com said:


> What methods do you use to decide "doneness"? Pistils, trichomes, aromas, general appearance traits, etc.?
> I'm just curious


A little of everything... You can tell by the overall look of the plant, it's feed uptake (will generally degrade), turned in pistils, trichs under the scope (about 5% amber in the depth of the bud), the sugar leafs are going to show more, the density, etc. None of them are going to be done at the same time.. especially running 2 new strains, but the Dosi is pretty consistent when taking the top colas,.. I'll let the secondaries cook for another 2 weeks or so. Im sure alot of people would be happy with this grow, but it's not my best I've ever done. ... kinda disappointed in the new strains. There is one pheno of Lemon Cane that im excited to run next time. Cloning them right now. I have 100 Dosi and 50 Lemon Cane in the cloner.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 3, 2022)

.... I've also noticed that the CO2 uptake slows down. Dosi seems to take forever to finish. Im expecting another 2 weeks.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 5, 2022)

Gettin close!..


----------



## 2com (Mar 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ... and it was bringing $3-$3300 a lb at the time. Now, you can't hardly get $700-$1200 a lb. IF you can even find someone to buy it.


..Fuck.


DoubleAtotheRON said:


> When we start breaking even, or losing money, that's when we'll bounce out.... damn!.. that grow op is going to make a bitchin' Man Cave.


Hah, yea. No doubt. Or set up an indoor firing range, firearms or airguns, whatever. I mean as a business. Though, there's probably plenty of those there..?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 8, 2022)

2com said:


> ..Fuck.
> 
> Hah, yea. No doubt. Or set up an indoor firing range, firearms or airguns, whatever. I mean as a business. Though, there's probably plenty of those there..?


Yes, there's plenty of indoor/outdoor firing ranges, but if you live in the country, you just fire off your back/front porch. Although I do have a 150 yard firing range on the property. On a nice cool day, it sounds like a war zone out here. Gunfire from every direction, and then you have Ft. Sill doing daily bombing runs since this Russia/Ukraine deal has started up... Im 30 miles by the crow, and up on high land, so those bombing shock waves rattle my windows. Love the sound tho. You can feel it in your body, even that far away. Then you have the fighter training that's right overhead. I live in a MOA, (Military Operations Airspace).... sounds like Freedom though.


----------



## 2com (Mar 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yes, there's plenty of indoor/outdoor firing ranges, but if you live in the country, you just fire off your back/front porch. Although I do have a 150 yard firing range on the property. On a nice cool day, it sounds like a war zone out here. Gunfire from every direction, and then you have Ft. Sill doing daily bombing runs since this Russia/Ukraine deal has started up... Im 30 miles by the crow, and up on high land, so those bombing shock waves rattle my windows. Love the sound tho. You can feel it in your body, even that far away. Then you have the fighter training that's right overhead. I live in a MOA, (Military Operations Airspace).... sounds like Freedom though.


As soon as I commented I realized, of course, you could just pop shots off right on your property. Sounds like freedom, for sure, haha. Can I come live there? I'll build my own little hut and won't take up much space at all.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 8, 2022)

2com said:


> As soon as I commented I realized, of course, you could just pop shots off right on your property. Sounds like freedom, for sure, haha. Can I come live there? I'll build my own little hut and won't take up much space at all.


Sure, we got space.... bring 1000 gallons of fuel tho, as a deposit.


----------



## 2com (Mar 8, 2022)

Best Gas Prices & Local Gas Stations in Oklahoma


Today's best 10 gas stations with the cheapest prices near you, in Oklahoma. GasBuddy provides the most ways to save money on fuel.




www.gasbuddy.com




The logistics of my actually _bringing_ it there, I just wouldn't be able to do it without the transportation means, etc. But it seems like it's about $3/gal x 1000 gallons = $3000. USD though, so $15,000 CAD (hah). How about I'll give ya $5000 instead. It's CAD though, so it's about $1000 to you.
Plus, I'll work, working on a farmland is what I'd like to do.

Edit: PS, why you want fuel?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 8, 2022)

2com said:


> Best Gas Prices & Local Gas Stations in Oklahoma
> 
> 
> Today's best 10 gas stations with the cheapest prices near you, in Oklahoma. GasBuddy provides the most ways to save money on fuel.
> ...


Because fuel is high AF right now!


----------



## 2com (Mar 9, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Because fuel is high AF right now!


Oh, ok. Thought it might have been some other joke or something. I heard it's been up to $2/L in parts of canada, or will be, I duno. Anyways, lemme know the address by pm and I'll plan my escape.
Thanks.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 9, 2022)

2com said:


> Oh, ok. Thought it might have been some other joke or something. I heard it's been up to $2/L in parts of canada, or will be, I duno. Anyways, lemme know the address by pm and I'll plan my escape.
> Thanks.


Dude... we are expecting 5-6 bucks a gallon soon. This shit is out of control...... and yeah, I was kinda joking.


----------



## 2com (Mar 9, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Dude... we are expecting 5-6 bucks a gallon soon. This shit is out of control...... and yeah, I was kinda joking.


Yea, insanity.
Maybe get a couple horses? I duno - I'm only kinda joking with that, too. Horse fuel might end up costing more anyways. _Everything_ is absurdity.
Dosi-woah looking nice, man. I'm happy for ya that you and your fam there are mostly retired, have some freedom(s), etc. Fortunate in those aspects.


----------



## Skillcraft (Mar 9, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Gettin close!.. View attachment 5096943


Your grow is looking top notch as always. Wishing you a bountiful harvest brother.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 9, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Your grow is looking top notch as always. Wishing you a bountiful harvest brother.


Thank you sir!… horses are pain in the ass, I used to have some. I have a F150 platinum, and the mileage is shitty, so it stays parked most of the time. Paige has a hybrid that gets anywhere from 46-999 mpg, so we drive that one when we can. I may turn my Polaris Ranger street legal.. it gets about 40mpg. I just need a turn signal kit, a horn, and a tag.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 12, 2022)

Closer!..


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2022)

HE HE. Looking good. Are you still in black? Shit is hitting people hard here.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 12, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> HE HE. Looking good. Are you still in black? Shit is hitting people hard here.


So far!... 2022 is going to be a defining year tho. We're gonna see how it goes for the rest of the year, and then decide if we want to stay and play, or go find part time jobs, and just do a home grow. Market sucks.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 12, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> HE HE. Looking good. Are you still in black? Shit is hitting people hard here.


You know what a lb of wholesale goes for up there?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 12, 2022)

.... I guess that means no bueno?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You know what a lb of wholesale goes for up there?


I'm seeing $50 dollars and ounce for Bodhi Gear in larger cities in MI. And $70 a quarter ounce in the outskirts. It's insane. Glad I grow my own and outdoors. Sorry. Cowboys like me are hurting your profits. Man the greed is screwing all with denim in the dresser drawers.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 12, 2022)

HOE. LEE. COW. ... well, we're seeing about the same. Gonna be a tough year. 2021 was the first year I had to go knock on doors to sell product. From 2018 to then, we couldn't make it fast enough, and money was not really talked about. We just said "It's $2400 a lb"... I had one guy ask for a bulk discount... I was like "Sorry, no... how many you want?"...."I'll take 5"


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 12, 2022)

Now, you can't hardly give the shit away. $700-$1200 is the market for top shelf... mids, $500, outdoor, $150-$200. Shake and trim, $20-$80


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 12, 2022)

Plus!.. nobody is really buying. Too many Dispo's, Growers, and not enough patient card holders. We have 1 Dispo for every 1000 population.... that's just not sustainable. Big city's like OKC or Tulsa is a bit more diluted because there's more people, but still, it's ridiculous.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> HOE. LEE. COW. ... well, we're seeing about the same. Gonna be a tough year. 2021 was the first year I had to go knock on doors to sell product. From 2018 to then, we couldn't make it fast enough, and money was not really talked about. We just said "It's $2400 a lb"... I had one guy ask for a bulk discount... I was like "Sorry, no... how many you want?"...."I'll take 5"


I'm just a grower who paid for a caregiver card. Was allowed to sell all my organic overages to the dispensaries or co-ops. Legal and no more. Still Charging $250 the cards and address collection. No sales without an insane non refundable application fee. Then the actual fees, surety, bonding, property and regulation conformityYou can grow and possess here. Go to prison for life if you don't meet the states financial shakedown to defend Canada's Chinese Canibus investors and donors. Messed up stuff man. Hope you see our foe. It is not us. LOL.


----------



## Kgrim (Mar 12, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm seeing $50 dollars and ounce for Bodhi Gear in larger cities in MI. And $70 a quarter ounce in the outskirts. It's insane. Glad I grow my own and outdoors. Sorry. Cowboys like me are hurting your profits. Man the greed is screwing all with denim in the dresser drawers. View attachment 5100937


Still getting $150 an ounce here on the Eastern side, but we have no "dispensarys" around in our county, so the "black market" is still in play over here. People don't want to drive 50-60 miles to buy commercial weed, they are still paying for "homegrown" We just aren't seeing bulk sales, it's a half O here, an ounce there. I got rid of the last of what I was going to from last years outdoor run last week. Got a jumpstart on this year, clones will be hardy when the weather breaks, and will have an indoor crop ready around the 4th of July, so I'll be able to take advantage of the dry season.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 12, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> Still getting $150 an ounce here on the Eastern side, but we have no "dispensarys" around in our county, so the "black market" is still in play over here. People don't want to drive 50-60 miles to buy commercial weed, they are still paying for "homegrown" We just aren't seeing bulk sales, it's a half O here, an ounce there. I got rid of the last of what I was going to from last years outdoor run last week. Got a jumpstart on this year, clones will be hardy when the weather breaks, and will have an indoor crop ready around the 4th of July, so I'll be able to take advantage of the dry season.


That's what sucks about Commercial ops... everybody wants to buy a QP at a time, and that takes forever to move 25-27 elbows. You gotta knock on a lot of doors. You might get 1 out of 15 contacts that will buy something.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 12, 2022)

2019.. hell, we'd get 7 lb orders and while I was delivering one order, Paige was delivering another, we'd get another call in order and be out, and they'd be pissed, and even send us hate texts and emails.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> That's what sucks about Commercial ops... everybody wants to buy a QP at a time, and that takes forever to move 25-27 elbows.


All your dispenses are buying out the backdoor because they can't keep legal financial balances and black market is cheaper. 

I grew 1 plants and my biggest expense was the trimming. A pound or 2 fresh and a meal with beverages for 15 trimmed. Was legal. I say gift now.


----------



## Kgrim (Mar 12, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> That's what sucks about Commercial ops... everybody wants to buy a QP at a time, and that takes forever to move 25-27 elbows.


I here ya, when you have that much to move, and people only want to buy a smidgin here and there, it makes it hard. I'm just a little fish, and don't produce enough but once a year to pay the states fees for licensing, and we don't have any dispensary that's close, so I can make a few extra dollars like I have been for what seems like a lifetime, LOL
My little indoor re-start will have my clones good and ready for good weather here, and I'll have a small crop ready when it's the "dry" season. 
Hopefully things get better for you this year, hold your ground, and let the others fall to the waste side, and hopefully you can pick up some more equipment on the cheap, FB around here has been littered with equipment from people who didn't understand that you just can't buy a light and plop a seed, then magically you get buds, it takes a bit of work.
Your crop looks awesome once again by the way!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 13, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> I here ya, when you have that much to move, and people only want to buy a smidgin here and there, it makes it hard. I'm just a little fish, and don't produce enough but once a year to pay the states fees for licensing, and we don't have any dispensary that's close, so I can make a few extra dollars like I have been for what seems like a lifetime, LOL
> My little indoor re-start will have my clones good and ready for good weather here, and I'll have a small crop ready when it's the "dry" season.
> Hopefully things get better for you this year, hold your ground, and let the others fall to the waste side, and hopefully you can pick up some more equipment on the cheap, FB around here has been littered with equipment from people who didn't understand that you just can't buy a light and plop a seed, then magically you get buds, it takes a bit of work.
> Your crop looks awesome once again by the way!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks brother!


----------



## Smacker (Mar 13, 2022)

I hope we don’t get the drop in price y’all are experiencing in Mississppi. We just went medical and they don’t start issuing licenses until June 3rd. I’ve been working all weekend on ruffing in plumbing for our grow. The problem I see with our law is that a depo is 40k for the first year and 25k there after. We may have to open a depo ourselves to keep our product moving.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 13, 2022)

Smacker said:


> I hope we don’t get the drop in price y’all are experiencing in Mississppi. We just went medical and they don’t start issuing licenses until June 3rd. I’ve been working all weekend on ruffing in plumbing for our grow. The problem I see with our law is that a depo is 40k for the first year and 25k there after. We may have to open a depo ourselves to keep our product moving.


That's kinda how it went here. Fees are still cheap, but those that went vertical are doing better that those Dispo's that did not....another reason pricing is down, they can make thier own inventory. Just a small part of why it's crashed here. Allowing 25% out of State ownership, no lic. caps, canopy limits... it's the Wild West man.


----------



## Smacker (Mar 13, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> That's kinda how it went here. Fees are still cheap, but those that went vertical are doing better that those Dispo's that did not....another reason pricing is down, they can make thier own inventory. Just a small part of why it's crashed here. Allowing 25% out of State ownership, no lic. caps, canopy limits... it's the Wild West man.


We should not have the same flooded market as y’all have had. I know the state is planning to be very stringent on all aspects of the business. I would be surprised if we have 150 licensed growers by this time next year. Our moronic law allows each county, city or municipality to “opt out” of the licensed MMJ business so a large group already have. I believe we will end up with half the city’s with dispensary’s.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 13, 2022)

Smacker said:


> We should not have the same flooded market as y’all have had. I know the state is planning to be very stringent on all aspects of the business. I would be surprised if we have 150 licensed growers by this time next year. Our moronic law allows each county, city or municipality to “opt out” of the licensed MMJ business so a large group already have. I believe we will end up with half the city’s with dispensary’s.


That would be good for your market! We were up to 9800 grows, I thinks it's back down to 8100 or something like that. Crazy.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 16, 2022)

Smells dank already. Good job Oklahoma trim team!.. this was a fast 7 hour takedown!, and we got 1 more tray to go.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 16, 2022)

About a pound


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 16, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> About a pound


At least!


----------



## Kgrim (Mar 16, 2022)

Looking good!!!!!!!!!!
Too bad we don't have smell-o-vision!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 16, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> Looking good!!!!!!!!!!
> Too bad we don't have smell-o-vision!!!!!!!!!!


Not my proudest run... those damn NukeHeads genetics suck!... but!.. I found 1 mother. of Lemon can that I like. Next run should be epic. Gonna run fewer plants, pay more attention to training, get back to the basics, and maybe explore Coco in my Mother tent once the new inventory is in the main room.
Cant see all of it, but thats 12 wires hanging. ... and we have about 2/3rds of a tray to chop tomorrow morning. Gonna have to dry them in the grow room because we ran out of room there... which i've never done before, so.. maybe it'll be ok.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 16, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Smells dank already. Good job Oklahoma trim team!.. this was a fast 7 hour takedown!, and we got 1 more tray to go. View attachment 5103013


How many people?

We harvested today too


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 16, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> How many people?
> 
> We harvested today too


We ran a 7 man crew......well, 5 men, 2 women.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 16, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We ran a 7 man crew.


Goals


We have 2... fudge my.back( i cant swear hard, potroast shuts me.down everytime)


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 16, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Goals
> 
> 
> We have 2... fudge my.back( i cant swear hard, potroast shuts me.down everytime)


We used to just bring in friends, family.. and pay them daily cash. But, those people are slow. It was well worth the ~$485 bucks to have this taken down and hung. I really didn't do anything but go around sweeping and cleaning up. They will come back in 11-13 days to hand trim all of this and more for $100 a lb. Times are tough around here. 2 years ago, the going rate was about $400 a lb hand trimmed.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 16, 2022)

@Samwell Seed Well ... and I hear ya!... Im getting old, and some of this work kills my back. It's just easier to hire it out. I'll even hire out to transplant 80-90 clones into 7 gallon pots and move them into the room. Getting old sucks.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 16, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @Samwell Seed Well ... and I hear ya!... Im getting old, and some of this work kills my back. It's just easier to hire it out. I'll even hire out to transplant 80-90 clones into 7 gallon pots and move them into the room. Getting old sucks.


Im hoping after a year or so of this they will let me higher a staff to do deadline labour... 

Tool me and my only employee 9 hrs to get the first harvest done... 77k wet grams ...

Goals


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 16, 2022)

This biz has become so cut throat in the past couple of years, that everyone is working with thin margins.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 16, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Im hoping after a year or so of this they will let me higher a staff to do deadline labour...
> 
> Tool me and my only employee 9 hrs to get the first harvest done... 77k wet grams ...
> 
> Goals


You're too high to hire a staff, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 16, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Im hoping after a year or so of this they will let me higher a staff to do deadline labour...
> 
> Tool me and my only employee 9 hrs to get the first harvest done... 77k wet grams ...
> 
> Goals


You know I'm just teasing I hope. I was just being a grammar nazi,


----------



## mudballs (Mar 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Smells dank already. Good job Oklahoma trim team!.. this was a fast 7 hour takedown!, and we got 1 more tray to go.


Ive been waiting to see this. Sorry about my silly vinegar idea lol.


----------



## Kgrim (Mar 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Not my proudest run... those damn NukeHeads genetics suck!... but!.. I found 1 mother. of Lemon can that I like. Next run should be epic. Gonna run fewer plants, pay more attention to training, get back to the basics, and maybe explore Coco in my Mother tent once the new inventory is in the main room.
> Cant see all of it, but thats 12 wires hanging. ... and we have about 2/3rds of a tray to chop tomorrow morning. Gonna have to dry them in the grow room because we ran out of room there... which i've never done before, so.. maybe it'll be ok.


Oh yeah, Nukeheads IMO are the worst, I've seen it personally, I've not grown any personally, but a workers brother (Plow) put all his eggs in their basket 2 years ago for his outdoor run, and got burned. Nothing was as stated, not even close to the same genetics, I mean it's one thing to have a couple different phenos, but not like Plow had, most never reached the 2ft mark, and then he had some that grew 8-10ft but were lanky, node spacing was huge, and buds didn't even hit "golf ball" size and yielded practically nothing to talk about with an 8-10ft'er.
I really hope that the mother Lemon Cane you kept tests well, hopefully that will help you recoup some of your money spent on the nasty run of their genetics.
Hell, I think I've got some "Funeral Cake" seeds left that I'd send you so you could give them a try, they hit the mark for me last year, real nice frosty tasty smoke, the hash I made from her is real nice, a peach/mango taste mixed with a peaches and cream taste from the pheno I had.


----------



## Kgrim (Mar 17, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Ive been waiting to see this. Sorry about my silly vinegar idea lol.


You must have watched a Nukeheads video with his "throw ice on as a top dressing, and don't forget to add vinegar to your water" speel, LMAO


----------



## mudballs (Mar 17, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> You must have watched a Nukeheads video with his "throw ice on as a top dressing, and don't forget to add vinegar to your water" speel, LMAO


No its apple cider vinegar in a dish to kill gnats...he had a gnat issue for a bit.


----------



## Kgrim (Mar 17, 2022)

mudballs said:


> No its apple cider vinegar in a dish to kill gnats...he had a gnat issue for a bit.


Oh ok, I get it now, but I saw a video from Nukeheads where he says adding vinegar will make your trichomes swell, that's what I thought you were referring to, my bad, LOL


----------



## mudballs (Mar 17, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> Oh ok, I get it now, but I saw a video from Nukeheads where he says adding vinegar will make your trichomes swell, that's what I thought you were referring to, my bad, LOL


Not even gonna look for that vid lol...for real?


----------



## Kgrim (Mar 17, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Not even gonna look for that vid lol...for real?


Yes for real, ice for a top dressing, then add vinegar to your water and water your pants, the ice and vinegar will make your buds "swell" LOL


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

mudballs said:


> No its apple cider vinegar in a dish to kill gnats...he had a gnat issue for a bit.


That MicrobeLift and sticky traps seemed to be the trick.. gotta break that cycle.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> Oh yeah, Nukeheads IMO are the worst, I've seen it personally, I've not grown any personally, but a workers brother (Plow) put all his eggs in their basket 2 years ago for his outdoor run, and got burned. Nothing was as stated, not even close to the same genetics, I mean it's one thing to have a couple different phenos, but not like Plow had, most never reached the 2ft mark, and then he had some that grew 8-10ft but were lanky, node spacing was huge, and buds didn't even hit "golf ball" size and yielded practically nothing to talk about with an 8-10ft'er.
> I really hope that the mother Lemon Cane you kept tests well, hopefully that will help you recoup some of your money spent on the nasty run of their genetics.
> Hell, I think I've got some "Funeral Cake" seeds left that I'd send you so you could give them a try, they hit the mark for me last year, real nice frosty tasty smoke, the hash I made from her is real nice, a peach/mango taste mixed with a peaches and cream taste from the pheno I had.


Exactly what I got from them… some shortys, some tall and lanky, it was a mess.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 20, 2022)

Well, we're sitting in the dark. Been 5 hours now. Wildfires have ravished the countryside today, taking out many power poles/lines down. It hasn't rained in months, and everything is dry as a bone. Winds gusting up to 40mph. Everything should be ok, as long as they get it up and running pretty quick.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 20, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well, we're sitting in the dark. Been 5 hours now. Wildfires have ravished the countryside today, taking out many power poles/lines down. It hasn't rained in months, and everything is dry as a bone. Winds gusting up to 40mph. Everything should be ok, as long as they get it up and running pretty quick.


Wish you the best in these trying times


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 20, 2022)

Thankfully, we're in the dry, and the building is very well insulated. It was 62 in there about 6 hours ago when I checked. Not gonna go back there and open any doors till the power comes back online. Otherwise, I have a Mother and clones in the tent.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 20, 2022)

.........ok, I couldn't help myself LOL!... still 62 degrees in the dry room, but the RH is up to 68 from 60... so not too bad. Mother Tent/clones are in a separate sealed room.. 77/77RH.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 20, 2022)

The scenario for the day.... high winds, dry conditions. We had multiple wildfires today taking out power to many around me, including myself. One Firefighter died today battling these fast moving wildfires. We just got power back about 30 min ago, and the dry room is re-stablized. Prayers out to those who lost homes, livestock, and a life.


----------



## Smacker (Mar 20, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> The scenario for the day.... high winds, dry conditions. We had multiple wildfires today taking out power to many around me, including myself. One Firefighter died today battling these fast moving wildfires. We just got power back about 30 min ago, and the dry room is re-stablized. Prayers out to those who lost homes, livestock, and a life.


That’s my biggest fear, a prolonged power outage! I hope you don’t have any repercussions from this.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 21, 2022)

Smacker said:


> That’s my biggest fear, a prolonged power outage! I hope you don’t have any repercussions from this.


Nah... 7 hours isn't going to mess anything up. The dry room stayed pretty stable, the Mother tent with clones stayed stable as well, just went 7 hours in the dark during a light cycle... they'll be fine.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 27, 2022)

I gotta say... it really feels good not having to harvest, or trim. Hiring out has been a great experience so far. I peek in the building every now and then, sweep, look around at all the workers, see if they need anything, and then go fly my plane on a nice evening. Well worth the money!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 30, 2022)

32.8..... a new record.


----------



## Skillcraft (Mar 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> 32.8..... a new record.


Congratulations. I am shooting for 2.5 lbs. Granted I only have a fraction of the plants you had.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 30, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Congratulations. I am shooting for 2.5 lbs. Granted I only have a fraction of the plants you had.


Thanks bud!... now we gotta move this stuff, and transplant the clones in the room after I get all the fans, trays, etc cleaned up. They gonna be curing anyways while im doing that. We don't put anything out there unless it has a minimum of a months cure. I just gotta burp and rotate every day for the next week... and so on. We're gonna run less plants this next run with proven phenos of Dosi, and Lemon Cane, do a longer veg, more training and try to pull of a lb a plant. (I hear you laughing)... but, Im gonna try.... you gotta have goals right?


----------



## Skillcraft (Mar 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks bud!... now we gotta move this stuff, and transplant the clones in the room after I get all the fans, trays, etc cleaned up. They gonna be curing anyways while im doing that. We don't put anything out there unless it has a minimum of a months cure. I just gotta burp and rotate every day for the next week... and so on. We're gonna run less plants this next run with proven phenos of Dosi, and Lemon Cane, do a longer veg, more training and try to pull of a lb a plant. (I hear you laughing)... but, Im gonna try.... you gotta have goals right?


I hope you achieve your goals. I believe you will hit it. But an lb a plant has a wonderful sound to it.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 9, 2022)

Transplanting tomorrow. (clones from proven phenos)...gonna see if we can pull a lb per plant with fewer plants, and more training. Stay tuned for updates! Momma Dosi is gonna get flipped in the mother tent, planted clone on 1/1/22, so thats a long veg. Im gong to use her as a tester to see how she reacts to higher bloom nutes and try to replicated or learn how to finish the main room with the same pheno.... Im gonna push her.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Apr 9, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> 32.8..... a new record.


Congrats, I love trying to break new personal records when I do decide to make a run for yield. I usually grow less than I could as far as what could be jammed in the tent just to allow extra airflow and make it easier to work with them. The pound a run my little tent produces at least is way more than my wife and I need and I end up donating the extra to veteran buddies that don't grow yet. Hope you crush it with the new phenos, good luck. My thoughts are with everyone in your state and CA that's had to deal with these terrible fires, I can't imagine the terrible loss so many families have had to deal with. Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## King Avitas (Apr 9, 2022)

Nice set up man. Took me two weeks to get through your grow journal though. Lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 9, 2022)

King Avitas said:


> Nice set up man. Took me two weeks to get through your grow journal though. Lol


Thanks!.. and thanks for following along bud!


----------



## Skillcraft (Apr 9, 2022)

Have you got your labs back yet? Just curious to see what your numbers were. Great job and good luck with your next crop.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 9, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Have you got your labs back yet? Just curious to see what your numbers were. Great job and good luck with your next crop.


Samples being dropped off Monday, prob be Fri before we get results back. I'll post them good or bad LOL!... And thanks bud!.. Good luck with your finish!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 9, 2022)

Got a fresh room transplanted today... this is my favorite part, because Im lazy. They won't need another feed for at least a week on a transplant. The Spartan had me questioning it for a min. It was reading ~1300ppm, and this was after all the workers had left (they raised the levels by being in there)..but!.. they're so young, they're not able to process that much. I disassembled the meter/sniffer and took it outside to recalibrate. It wasn't off, because it read ~389 outside. Calibrated it anyways, it's been 3 years, and that's what they recommend. Put it back in the room, and still reading ~1300, so it must be right. Now, im gonna chill for a few days and go do some fun stuff before it gets busy. Last crop is still curing, and waiting on labs next week, so Im gonna clear my mind for a few days. Lastly... Im gonna grow *16 BIG FAT COLAS!. *(Some of you will get that)


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 12, 2022)

Experimenting with a long veg. A clone that was planted 1/1/22 (about 3.5 months of veg) of Dosi Whoa. Just flipped it last night. In a 4x8 tent under 2 Growers Choice ROI 420’s. Maybe it’ll make a couple of zips.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 13, 2022)

Time to do it over again… running less plants this time.. I’m getting lazy. I think I can produce a good amount with longer veg, more training, and focus more on the plants than anything. Left to right, trays 1 and 2 are Dosi Whoa!, and tray 3 , Lemon Cane. Let’s go!


----------



## King Avitas (Apr 13, 2022)

Looking great as always. You just know something special is gonna happen in there when you see pots that big.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 13, 2022)

King Avitas said:


> Looking great as always. You just know something special is gonna happen in there when you see pots that big.


Thanks bud!.. hoping for a good yield by thinning the herd out a bit.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 13, 2022)

Parden my nasty looking trays.. we scrubbed the hell out of them. IDK what would get all that nute residue off of there. However, if it's not gonna come off with Physan20 and scrub brushes, it's prob not going anywhere. But, .. I do like a tidy room. Maybe after this run I'll try some CLR on it or something. We just didn't have time before we had to transplant.


----------



## Kgrim (Apr 13, 2022)

I think you'll like not having 90 plants to water!!!!!!!
Looking good!!!!!!!
Chop, twist, bend and tuck, I think you'll do good this run.
Test results on the Lemon Cane must have came back pretty good if your gonna run it again.
Have you tried any of it yet?????


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 14, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> I think you'll like not having 90 plants to water!!!!!!!
> Looking good!!!!!!!
> Chop, twist, bend and tuck, I think you'll do good this run.
> Test results on the Lemon Cane must have came back pretty good if your gonna run it again.
> Have you tried any of it yet?????


Yessir!, gonna tuck, weave, tie back, super crop, etc. it will be nice to feed less plants… I don’t mind training, it not so monotonous, and is like moving chess pieces, you gotta think before you move. Lemon Cane labs are not back yet, but the nose on this is pretty amazing. Paige loves it as a sativa dominant, so we’re running that cloned mother #10 from the last run. She also wants a personal plant or 2. So I’m gonna clone these for some outdoor for her. Bittersweet Haze was a low yielder, but it’s good for me. I love it. I’m a little THC sensitive unless the terps are there, but it’s not good for business. It was our lowest at 116g per plant. They grew very short, and squatty. Lemon Cane came in at 211g per., and Dosi right at 1/2 pound per.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 19, 2022)

All tagged up for METRC. Paige says she thinks she will like the new reporting system.


----------



## Skillcraft (Apr 19, 2022)

Did you ever get labs back. Just curious as to what your terps and thc% was. By the way you should have less work this round. I do think it will pay off with longer veg time. Best of luck brother and happy Growing.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 19, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Did you ever get labs back. Just curious as to what your terps and thc% was. By the way you should have less work this round. I do think it will pay off with longer veg time. Best of luck brother and happy Growing.


This is where we had to hold off on sending labs out. The METRC law was just announced not long ago, and it reads like this. IF you test product now, you MUST sell all of your inventory by May 26. If the deadline comes, and you still have product, you have to RE-TEST everything you have left. So, we just got everything in the METRC system as of today, and can now test as "METRC Compliant", and will only have to do labs once. And yes!, Im trying to play it smart with a longer veg, and more training.... Sounds like less work in theory, but I guess we'll see! That momma Dosi was vegged for like 3 1/2 months, and I just flipped her on the 9th. She's got a 4x6 ft canopy right now, and stretching.


----------



## Skillcraft (Apr 19, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> This is where we had to hold off on sending labs out. The METRC law was just announced not long ago, and it reads like this. IF you test product now, you MUST sell all of your inventory by May 26. If the deadline comes, and you still have product, you have to RE-TEST everything you have left. So, we just got everything in the METRC system as of today, and can now test as "METRC Compliant", and will only have to do labs once. And yes!, Im trying to play it smart with a longer veg, and more training.... Sounds like less work in theory, but I guess we'll see!


Sounds like some BS to me. Glad I do not have to deal with it all. I grow enough for me and mine and stay within the laws. Although I do not agree with the 8 oz part. I am allowed 6 in veg and 6 in flower but can only have 8 oz. Glad me and wifey both have a card because if not I would be over limit all the time.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 19, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Sounds like some BS to me. Glad I do not have to deal with it all. I grow enough for me and mine and stay within the laws. Although I do not agree with the 8 oz part. I am allowed 6 in veg and 6 in flower but can only have 8 oz. Glad me and wifey both have a card because if not I would be over limit all the time.


Well, the good news is, they're not gonna come knock on your door to see if you have 80 or 800oz as a patient. They just don't do that. Hell, they just now got around to inspecting us about a month and a half ago, and we've been open since Sept. of 2018.


----------



## Skillcraft (Apr 19, 2022)

If rec is passed here how do you see it affecting the ma and pa growers? Do you think rec would be good or bad for our state?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 19, 2022)

Hard to say. It could create higher demand, or things could shift more to the BM. Possession isn't even a felony anymore, even if you don't have a card. You just gotta give a medical reason you have it. You might get a misdemeanor ticket and a $400 fine, or just get sent on your way. They really don't even look for weed anymore. It's a lost battle.


----------



## Skillcraft (Apr 19, 2022)

I just worry that the market will tank and force all the small grows out and then we will have only the corporations left. If that happens I think the quality will start to go to shit. I don't go to dispensary for medicine but I know many who do and they are already saying the quality is down.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 19, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I just worry that the market will tank and force all the small grows out and then we will have only the corporations left. If that happens I think the quality will start to go to shit. I don't go to dispensary for medicine but I know many who do and they are already saying the quality is down.


Yeah, a lot of growers don't even cure thier product. As soon as it's dry enough to test (max 15% moisture content), then they put it on the market. Quality has been down. I think this is because of the crashing market. If we were getting what we did for a .lb a couple of years back, I'd prob do a better job on the finish handwork (trimming). But because they want to pay peanuts for your hard work, some have taken shortcuts, and the product will always suffer when you do that. We're trying to stay true and sell our stuff like we always have, but damn!.. it's tough out there man.


----------



## Skillcraft (Apr 19, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yeah, a lot of growers don't even cure thier product. As soon as it's dry enough to test (max 15% moisture content), then they put it on the market. Quality has been down. I think this is because of the crashing market. If we were getting what we did for a .lb a couple of years back, I'd prob do a better job on the finish handwork (trimming). But because they want to pay peanuts for your hard work, some have taken shortcuts, and the product will always suffer when you do that. We're trying to stay true and sell our stuff like we always have, but damn!.. it's tough out there man.


I wish you luck my friend. I believe you do things the right way and that will pay off in the end. Quality always beats out quantity in my opinion.


----------



## Tracker (Apr 19, 2022)

Dang! I haven't been getting alerts on this thread even though I'm following. I hope you get some huge productive scrog monsters!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 19, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I wish you luck my friend. I believe you do things the right way and that will pay off in the end. Quality always beats out quantity in my opinion.


We're gonna hang in there to see if this market self levels through 2023, then evaluate if we want to continue, or hang it up. I heard someone say the other day that a grower was in a Dispensary selling lbs of indoor for $325. He's either dumping inventory before METRC comes online and he's getting out, or he's panic selling shit that he's been sitting on since last year.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 19, 2022)

If you're a good indoor grower, your "cost to produce" a lb should be around $400.. and that's not including MY labor over 4 and a half months. That's for electricity, nutes, soil, harvest labor, nickel and dime stuff like sticky traps, tags, tape, paper, ink, labels, packaging, etc.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 19, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Dang! I haven't been getting alerts on this thread even though I'm following. I hope you get some huge productive scrog monsters!


Working on it brother! I can assure you that even with less plants, Im gonna have that net covered from front to back on every tray!


----------



## Tracker (Apr 19, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We're gonna hang in there to see if this market self levels through 2023, then evaluate if we want to continue, or hang it up. I heard someone say the other day that a grower was in a Dispensary selling lbs of indoor for $325. He's either dumping inventory before METRC comes online and he's getting out, or he's panic selling shit that he's been sitting on since last year.


I've been having people pitch me Ps of pretty good looking indoor for 850.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 19, 2022)

Tracker said:


> I've been having people pitch me Ps of pretty good looking indoor for 850.


Yeah, that seems to be the going rate at the moment… 
Here’s that Dosi in my 4x8. Solo cup for reference.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 19, 2022)

Happy 420 from us at The Compound!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 25, 2022)

Got the net set up today. Growing in Sunshine #4 this time. That stuff seems to take forever to dry, but also seems to take alot of feed/water to get to the bottom. I haven't even had any runoff yet. But next feeding, I'll make sure I see some. This was a couple of min. before lights out, so they look a little droopy.




And Momma Dosi in week 2 of flower. She's gotten huge. bout a pound? She's 4x6ft canopy, and drinks like clockwork every 24 hours in C25 soil, 2 Growers Choice ROI 420's at full blast.


----------



## Kgrim (Apr 26, 2022)

I feel bad that they have now dumped the METRC system on you. Some don't mind it, others absolutely hate it.
Hang in there my friend, swings in the market are like stocks, up and down, it's those like you that hold on thru the down times that make it thru. We had to thin the herd out, got rid of 10 employees, and our road crews are down from 85 people to 10. We are just starting to feel the effect of the "virus" we had stuff on the books that got us thru, but there hasn't been a lot of work out for bid. The one thing that's kept us going is our Service channel, all the rioting that happened, destroyed a whole lot of storefronts, and we are still replacing glass and doors. Hell, we opened up the new Chanel store at Hudson Yards mall in New York, Feb 15th, 1 week later, they mobbed and destroyed pretty much the entire storefront to the tune of $1.2 million to fix it.
Keep trudgin, in the end, its guys like you who will come out weathering the storm.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 26, 2022)

Thanks for the encouraging words bro. There are days when I think “why am I even doing this now”… but, you’re right, things have to self level at some point. Gonna hang in there as long as we can.


----------



## Chanelno1 (Apr 26, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Took some great advise from @Renfro to back build our genetics from Ethos. We liked the OKC (Orange Kush Cake) Early Lemon Berry, Dosi Whoa!, and a couple of others from Blimberg, Seedsman, etc. .. Strawberry Banana Grape was shit.. ditching that one this round. Got the room cleared, soil warming up in the processing room, and bleached everything down. Transplanting these clones in the morning... or afternoon, whenever I wake up. We have definitely learned alot over the past 3 runs, and this time, we want to do a more scrog approach. I really fucked up this round by not setting the net low enough. But, I didn't know how these Ethos genetics were going to stretch. We know now. Hopefully, this round will be easier on us come harvest time.... alright, here we go!View attachment 4451225View attachment 4451228View attachment 4451229View attachment 4451228


Jeepers I'd love to learn and grow like this but unfortunately it's too scary in Ireland and in my own home where its still illegal. Else I'd give it a damn good shot. I think I need to move somewhere where its legal-damn!


----------



## Chanelno1 (Apr 26, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> I feel bad that they have now dumped the METRC system on you. Some don't mind it, others absolutely hate it.
> Hang in there my friend, swings in the market are like stocks, up and down, it's those like you that hold on thru the down times that make it thru. We had to thin the herd out, got rid of 10 employees, and our road crews are down from 85 people to 10. We are just starting to feel the effect of the "virus" we had stuff on the books that got us thru, but there hasn't been a lot of work out for bid. The one thing that's kept us going is our Service channel, all the rioting that happened, destroyed a whole lot of storefronts, and we are still replacing glass and doors. Hell, we opened up the new Chanel store at Hudson Yards mall in New York, Feb 15th, 1 week later, they mobbed and destroyed pretty much the entire storefront to the tune of $1.2 million to fix it.
> Keep trudgin, in the end, its guys like you who will come out weathering the storm.


Aww wow no way-mindless destruction-why would you destroy a bud shop it makes no sense-well it doesn't to those of us who cannot buy it legally. Think I need to move to America and damn fast! I'd love a job within the cannabis industry-its the way forward-unfortunately Ireland won't legalise weed as its a tax haven here and they make billions if not trillions out of pharmaceutical companies and weed would blow most out of the water! Grrrr


----------



## Kgrim (Apr 26, 2022)

Chanelno1 said:


> Aww wow no way-mindless destruction-why would you destroy a bud shop it makes no sense-well it doesn't to those of us who cannot buy it legally. Think I need to move to America and damn fast! I'd love a job within the cannabis industry-its the way forward-unfortunately Ireland won't legalise weed as its a tax haven here and they make billions if not trillions out of pharmaceutical companies and weed would blow most out of the water! Grrrr


I wish it was a Bud Shop. It was a Chanel store, like the perfume, and overpriced purses, and god awful expensive dresses. We do High End retail stores across the country. Just finished the Hudson Yards store, Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills is next on the docket. They are real gems to deal with, none of them between Paris and New York City can make up their minds on what they want. Color changes, pattern changes, you name it. It took them 7 months, 12 samples, and having material ready for my paint booth before they would decide. You really don't know how many damn shades of White exist until you have to deal with people like them, LOL


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 2, 2022)

Things are growin’… 

… and momma Dosi flowering nicely…


----------



## Skillcraft (May 2, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Things are growin’… View attachment 5127487
> 
> … and momma Dosi flowering nicely…
> View attachment 5127488View attachment 5127489


Looking good brother. Wishing you a successful grow and an exceptional harvest.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 2, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Looking good brother. Wishing you a successful grow and an exceptional harvest.


Thanks man!


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 2, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Things are growin’… View attachment 5127487
> 
> … and momma Dosi flowering nicely…
> View attachment 5127488View attachment 5127489


That Dosi is a work of art. I'm loving the structure and health of that plant. I'd kill to smell that girl in about 6-7 weeks. Thanks for posting it up in addition to the main grow shots.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 2, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> That Dosi is a work of art. I'm loving the structure and health of that plant. I'd kill to smell that girl in about 6-7 weeks. Thanks for posting it up in addition to the main grow shots.


Thanks!.. yeah, she's kind of an experiment. I had this mother that I was gonna toss, but decided to keep her going. She vegged for 3 1/2 months, and I flipped on April 9th. I've already had to wire tie those long lower branches to the frame. The thing got so heavy, and she's not even made buds yet. Gonna keep posting this one till she finishes.


----------



## SoD4nk (May 5, 2022)

Just curious what size pot did you switch to for this round? Will you still hit the same numbers you usually pull? Why the switch?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 6, 2022)

I figured that while the market sucks anyways (for the moment), I’d go less plants (less work), 10g pots, and see if I can come close to 25 lbs with more net room, leg room, and longer veg. Running 30 is a lot less work than 84. I may be able to get more yield per plant if they have more lateral canopy to grow… it’s an experiment, so we shall see. The other experiment is that momma Dosi.. if I can pull a lb per plant, I’d def keep doing it.


----------



## paintnick (May 6, 2022)

havent popped in here for a bit, im curious DoubleA as i have followed ya and popped in from the beginning for a while now, from what i can gather Oaklahoma medical is now under the stipulation that seed to sale tracking (METRC) is now imposed. I have worked on both the producer side with metrc, & the lab side of metrc, & the dispensary side of metrc. is it the system itself thats a pain to learn? is it simply compliance (having to tag everything)? im curious as to what the worst part from your experience is of metrc? 
*edit* - to be clear i find metrc very annoying and frustrating* 

side note - LOVE the dosi experiment & love the 30 plant count idea;

perhaps consider a 60 plant count and do two rows of 10 gal pots to cut down veg but still get a similar yield with maybe comparable work in terms of longer vegged time.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 6, 2022)

paintnick said:


> havent popped in here for a bit, im curious DoubleA as i have followed ya and popped in from the beginning for a while now, from what i can gather Oaklahoma medical is now under the stipulation that seed to sale tracking (METRC) is now imposed. I have worked on both the producer side with metrc, & the lab side of metrc, & the dispensary side of metrc. is it the system itself thats a pain to learn? is it simply compliance (having to tag everything)? im curious as to what the worst part from your experience is of metrc?
> *edit* - to be clear i find metrc very annoying and frustrating*
> 
> side note - LOVE the dosi experiment & love the 30 plant count idea;
> ...


As of May 26th, you have to be fully compliant (we are already)... IF you've tested product before May 26th, and you have not sold it yet, you have to RE-TEST it again under METRC. As far as METRC goes, Paige thinks it will be easier than what we've been doing, which is a seed to sale program that Paige created. We've been using this as our monthly report to the State every month since 2018.
This 30 count is going to be interesting to see if I can get more yield per plant if I don't crowd them up so close to each other. It's taking more training at the canopy with super cropping, tie and weave, but it's more enjoyable than scattering around feeding 87-90 plants. Looking back on previous grows, the Dosi is shoulder to shoulder, and I think I can do better on the average grams per plant if I give them more room. The Momma Dosi will give me an indicator when I harvest her. Then it will be finding that magic number of plants to run... 30? 40? 60?... we shall see!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 7, 2022)

An interesting observation with Momma Dosi... when I let her veg for 3 1/2 months, and then flipped.. I saw almost no stretch. She just started setting flower sites.


----------



## paintnick (May 7, 2022)

im sure you will find the magic plant count number in due time. I will say metrc can be a pain on all sides of if; however once you get a hang of it there is some great analytical data that can be had from it that can help you in general in sales, & production. some people process harvest weight interesting ways like averaging the wet and dry weight of all plants across the board IE one resting average per plant weight after the fact. some people take it more serious and do exact per plant wet/dry harvest weight. my best advice would be having someone who has worked with metrc at length in the past teach ya the ins and outs of compliance as well as ways to work the program the most efficiently. 

as always your stuff looks clean and spot on. 
also; are you still using the same HLG 550's from about 2 years ago from when you first set up via this current thread?

best,


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 7, 2022)

paintnick said:


> im sure you will find the magic plant count number in due time. I will say metrc can be a pain on all sides of if; however once you get a hang of it there is some great analytical data that can be had from it that can help you in general in sales, & production. some people process harvest weight interesting ways like averaging the wet and dry weight of all plants across the board IE one resting average per plant weight after the fact. some people take it more serious and do exact per plant wet/dry harvest weight. my best advice would be having someone who has worked with metrc at length in the past teach ya the ins and outs of compliance as well as ways to work the program the most efficiently.
> 
> as always your stuff looks clean and spot on.
> also; are you still using the same HLG 550's from about 2 years ago from when you first set up via this current thread?
> ...


They have a "training" video series, but you know how those can be... vague. Paige is pretty smart on that kind of stuff, so im sure she'll catch on quick. This kinda of stuff is in her wheelhouse. She's got data from everything we've grown and sold since 2018. .. and yes, still burning those 550 V2's since 2018.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 9, 2022)

Trying to get this net a little more full before the flip… won’t be long. Need to take some cuts.


----------



## SNEAKYp (May 9, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> They have a "training" video series, but you know how those can be... vague. Paige is pretty smart on that kind of stuff, so im sure she'll catch on quick. This kinda of stuff is in her wheelhouse. She's got data from everything we've grown and sold since 2018. .. and yes, still burning those 550 V2's since 2018.


Some light math after a few more lower count plant runs could get you pretty close to maximized plant count if you have that much data to work with already. It must be fun to see trends popping up.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 9, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Some light math after a few more lower count plant runs could get you pretty close to maximized plant count if you have that much data to work with already. It must be fun to see trends popping up.


Yeah man,... it's interesting to see grow after grow what works, and what's "too much". It will take years for me to figure this out, Im still a pup. But, I like experiments with using both extremes to see what works, and what doesn't. The experiments will go on forever.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 9, 2022)

I will intentionally light burn a pheno just to know what it's limits are. Funny thing i've noticed, is that I have to keep my lights further away with less plant count. Makes sense tho right? There can only be so much biomass there that can take in the photons. The rest are getting over used by the less plant count. Noted.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 9, 2022)

You can see in some of that mid leaf growth that I ran into problems. Corrected since. Lights were too close, and feed was just not enough. I upped the feed and raised the lights and everything came back online.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 17, 2022)

Update on Momma Dosi.. I don’t know how much she’ll make after 3.5 months of veg, it it’s gonna be a nice haul for 1 plant.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 21, 2022)

Been flipped for a few days now. This lower plant count is def going to fill the net by the end of the stretch I believe. The environment is much easier to control. Less biomass = less transpiration. The dehuyes have not kicked in yet, whereas beforehand with more plants, they would be running 24/7 by now.


----------



## jzs147 (May 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Been flipped for a few days now. This lower plant count is def going to fill the net by the end of the stretch I believe. The environment is much easier to control. Less biomass = less transpiration. The dehuyes have not kicked in yet, whereas beforehand with more plants, they would be running 24/7 by now. View attachment 5136926


recon you will get similar yeild.
and have they taken longer having to train them?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 21, 2022)

jzs147 said:


> recon you will get similar yeild.
> and have they taken longer having to train them?


I don't know.. that's kinda why I wanted to do this experiment while the market sucks. I have spent a SHIT TON of more time training I bet I've got 3-400 bread ties on those trays.. I go out there every day and re-adjust ties (all those orange things are the ties), or tie down more leaders, esp since they are in the stretch. We gonna find out tho!.... I have hit 392g per on this Dosi pheno crowded up, so.. it's gonna be interesting, and alot easier once they set, and Im done training. Then I'll just have to feed. I can feed 30 standing on my head. This is so much easier, so IF I can even achieve 70% yield with this compared to ~84 plants crowded up, i'll be happy.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 23, 2022)

Got the feed system installed today. I test fired this thing to see how it worked like I imagined it. Works great!… I got so drawn into dialing in the heads that I forgot to shut the water off to the rez… my water comes in at 22 gallons a min, so you can imagine how badly I flooded this room…not my first time, and probably not the last. These are Rainbird heads, and they spray 10 streams in a 360. You can adjust flow at the heads from “off”, to all the way to the edge of the pots. I like for them to hit right about in the middle. @bk78 I think you said you wanted to see this when I got it done.
I just do my mix in the rez, hook up the hose to the line and go train, larf, etc. then when I get run off, shut it down and move the hose to the next tray. My back is gonna be loving this.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 23, 2022)

Some days you're the Bug, and some day's you're the Windsheild. I was the Bug today. After flooding the room, I got everything cleaned up, dehuyes on full blast drying things up. I go to hand feed Momma Dosi with a 3 gallon pump up sprayer, and it takes about 70 pumps to get it all out at once. Im pumping away, doing my count up to 70, and realize that the fucking spray lock was in the on position. I dumped about a gallon of nutes on the floor. .... One of those days.. Im out.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Some days you're the Bug, and some day's you're the Windsheild. I was the Bug today. After flooding the room, I got everything cleaned up, dehuyes on full blast drying things up. I go to hand feed Momma Dosi with a 3 gallon pump up sprayer, and it takes about 70 pumps to get it all out at once. Im pumping away, doing my count up to 70, and realize that the fucking spray lock was in the on position. I dumped about a gallon of nutes on the floor. .... One of those days.. Im out.


That's when you reach for your special reserve bud. We've all had those kind of days man. At least the auto watering system is installed and in you know it's working. No more hand watering a shit ton of plants which has got to feel good and free up a lot of time.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 23, 2022)

We need to get in there in the next could of days and lollipop these bitches up. Been too busy tho. We'll get it tho.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 28, 2022)

A little update on things going on in the grow. ......


----------



## Smacker (May 30, 2022)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Billy the Mountain (May 30, 2022)

Horizontal video!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 31, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Horizontal video!!


I've been trying to do that bro... it's much easier than typing out of bunch of crap you cant really see. Im a video editor, so it's a lot easier.... for the viewer too, i assume.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 9, 2022)

Momma Dosi Whoa!.. coming along nicely. 3.5 month veg, and flipped on April 9th.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jun 9, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Momma Dosi Whoa!.. coming along nicely. 3.5 month veg, and flipped on April 9th.


Looks beautiful brother. Nice work.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 9, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Looks beautiful brother. Nice work.


Thanks brother!.. can’t wait to see what kinda yield this bitch is gonna make.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 21, 2022)

Going on a Zoom conference with the president of AirROS and some international clients Thurs morning to discuss the benefits of the AirROS system, and I was asked to show and discuss my labs before and after using the system. I guess I should shave or something... and do a booger check..... and maybe put some pants on.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Going on a Zoom conference with the president of AirROS and some international clients Thurs morning to discuss the benefits of the AirROS system, and I was asked to show and discuss my labs before and after using the system. I guess I should shave or something... and do a booger check..... and maybe put some pants on.


Pants optional, keep it real . It's the pandemic, go with footie pj's and see what they say.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 21, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Pants optional, keep it real . It's the pandemic, go with footie pj's and see what they say.


I do have a pair of Legos Onesies with a hoodie LOL!.. 11 am. Im gonna have to set an alarm for 9. I can't talk for a good 2 hours after I wake up.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I do have a pair of Legos Onesies with a hoodie LOL!.. 11 am. Im gonna have to set an alarm for 9. I can't talk for a good 2 hours after I wake up.


 I'm with you, I'm useless until my tincture kicks in. Takes about an hour at least. Vape pen gets my legs over the side of the bed so I can hit the head. Ain't getting old grand.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 21, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I'm with you, I'm useless until my tincture kicks in. Takes about an hour at least. Vape pen gets my legs over the side of the bed so I can hit the head. Ain't getting old grand.


I just need 45 min to take a shit, drink my coffee, and another hour and 15 to come online. My wife knows not to strike up a conversation with me for a while after I wake up. She's 7 hours ahead of me right now, so it works out... maybe she should just stay in France. J/K.. It's just me and the dog.. kinda quiet around here.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 21, 2022)

I know it’s a bit early, but fuck ya! ‘Mercia! … and fuck Joe Biden. 
https://www.facebook.com/reel/756543118679120?fs=e&s=cl


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I know it’s a bit early, but fuck ya! ‘Mercia! … and fuck Joe Biden.
> https://www.facebook.com/reel/756543118679120?fs=e&s=cl


Mornin 
We played some ‘Merika beer pong the other night! Not a single sober soul walked these lands thereafter. The rain shelter (Greenhouse) was the only thing standing.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 21, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> Mornin
> We played some ‘Merika beer pong the other night! Not a single sober soul walked these lands thereafter. The rain shelter (Greenhouse) was the only thing standing. View attachment 5152892View attachment 5152893


Love it!… man, I love the Freedom we have, I fly my flag every day at 30 ft. I love my Country, but I hate the politicians. Let’s not turn this thread into politics, but if you love America, say so…. And fuck Joe Biden…. You can say that.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 21, 2022)

I never served myself.. I was temporarily in a foreign Country at the time I should have been enlisted, but I have the upmost respect for every Veteran out there. I thank every one I see with a WWII hat (getting in short supply), or Vietnam Vet hat on. My grandfather was a tailgunner for the AirForce in WWII. Got shot down in a B27, and had to escape the canopy hatch, parachute up, and jump. Got captured by the Germans, and spent 2 years in a concentration camp. It really fucked him up as you could imagine. Those kids (the crew) weighed an average of 120 lbs to keep the take off weight at the limit with fuel and armaments. They knew going in that they had a 70% chance of not coming back... how do you think todays 18 year olds would feel about that?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Love it!… man, I love the Freedom we have, I fly my flag every day at 30 ft. I love my Country, but I hate the politicians. Let’s not turn this thread into politics, but if you love America, say so…. And fuck Joe Biden…. You can say that.


Yes Sir  
I haven’t gotten very deep into these pages here, but I’m about to pick up where I left off over this homemade moonshine the kids brought back. It’s probably some stuff they concocted. It smells ripe tho. I’ll let ya know how entertaining coffee time is come Mornin’.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> how do you think todays 18 year olds would feel about that?


They’d fold quicker than a soggy single falling from a strippers thong. I know that much.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 21, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> Yes Sir
> I haven’t gotten very deep into these pages here, but I’m about to pick up where I left off over this homemade moonshine the kids brought back. It’s probably some stuff they concocted. It smells ripe tho. I’ll let ya know how entertaining coffee time is come Mornin’.


Best of luck Patriot!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 21, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> Yes Sir
> I haven’t gotten very deep into these pages here, but I’m about to pick up where I left off over this homemade moonshine the kids brought back. It’s probably some stuff they concocted. It smells ripe tho. I’ll let ya know how entertaining coffee time is come Mornin’.


Sleep on your side so you don't choke on your own vomit.... ask me how I know.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I never served myself.. I was temporarily in a foreign Country at the time I should have been enlisted, but I have the upmost respect for every Veteran out there. I thank every one I see with a WWII hat (getting in short supply), or Vietnam Vet hat on. My grandfather was a tailgunner for the AirForce in WWII. Got shot down in a B27, and had to escape the canopy hatch, parachute up, and jump. Got captured by the Germans, and spent 2 years in a concentration camp. It really fucked him up as you could imagine. Those kids (the crew) weighed an average of 120 lbs to keep the take off weight at the limit with fuel and armaments. They knew going in that they had a 70% chance of not coming back... how do you think todays 18 year olds would feel about that?


Pops and my dad were both vets. My grandfather was in some wars, and my dad was in Vietnam. I inherited their shit, because I'm the coolest, most badass of the family,


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 22, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Pops and my dad were both vets. My grandfather was in some wars, and my dad was in Vietnam. I inherited their shit, because I'm the coolest, most badass of the family,
> 
> View attachment 5152900
> View attachment 5152901


That's badass man!... Proud of him!.. I have all of Grandads Air Medals, Purple Hearts, Airman's Ring, shank, fork, and diary.... that is the coolest diary. He wrote poems while in POW camp. One called "It all Started With a Burst of Flack"... I need to post that sometime. He would trace his cell mates dog tags, and fill in the info by pencil. He wrote about rations, conditions, it's really interesting. My dad had everything transcribed in case something happened to it. As someone else has posted on Social Media.... "That old vet you see sitting on the bench in Walmart with the WWII hat on was once the baddest mother fucker you've never seen in your life"..... and don't cross him.. Im sure he's still got skills to kill you in about 2 seconds.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 22, 2022)

Now that’s some awesome stuff to have! I’d be proud too man.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 22, 2022)

I need to get into the chest, and post some of the things from Granddads diary.... very interesting!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 22, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Pops and my dad were both vets. My grandfather was in some wars, and my dad was in Vietnam. I inherited their shit, because I'm the coolest, most badass of the family,
> 
> View attachment 5152900
> View attachment 5152901


Cherish that stuff bro... it's priceless.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 22, 2022)

My father in law was Navy.. He was a Commander on the Flight Deck.. He filmed the Apollo 10 splash landing, and rescue from the ship. It's the only piece of Super 8 converted to digital in the World. Pretty cool... I can't believe he didn't show me this until a few months ago.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Cherish that stuff bro... it's priceless.


Oh hell ya! I do! There's a video I've got that follows my dads platoon, from leaving a port in WA, and then into the shit storm. I swear we can see him in it.

My grandfather was a Navy guy, so he talked a little rougher than what's acceptable today, lol.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 22, 2022)

Man.. I swear.... we've raised a shitpot load of pussies...Granted, there are many serving that I totally respect for what they do, but they are getting shorter in supply. The mentality of the 40's compared to the current time are amazingly different. Back then, they wanted to kill some people, and didn't care if they came back because they felt it was thier duty to serve thier Country...nowadays,....totally different.. We have a DOH thats a tranny, a gay speaker of the House, and people who don't know if they're gay or not. This is why I dont care If I die in the next 10 years.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 22, 2022)

Paige will let you guys know if im dead... I leave my laptop open all the time.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 22, 2022)

But!.. back on track, i'll be posting what's grown' on in the grow tomorrow.. I'll explain some methods and reasoning why we went from 78 plants to just 30.. I think, based on the 6 weeks in that we'll get close to the same yield. .....stay tuned. Props to all our Vets our there. Proud of all the family that's defended our Country with no fear. RedBull ain't got shit on these old timers.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 22, 2022)

P.S... Fuck Joe Biden. I really ....really hate this guy.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Took some great advise from @Renfro to back build our genetics from Ethos. We liked the OKC (Orange Kush Cake) Early Lemon Berry, Dosi Whoa!, and a couple of others from Blimberg, Seedsman, etc. .. Strawberry Banana Grape was shit.. ditching that one this round. Got the room cleared, soil warming up in the processing room, and bleached everything down. Transplanting these clones in the morning... or afternoon, whenever I wake up. We have definitely learned alot over the past 3 runs, and this time, we want to do a more scrog approach. I really fucked up this round by not setting the net low enough. But, I didn't know how these Ethos genetics were going to stretch. We know now. Hopefully, this round will be easier on us come harvest time.... alright, here we go!View attachment 4451225View attachment 4451228View attachment 4451229View attachment 4451228


Very nice room sir impressive !


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I never served myself.. I was temporarily in a foreign Country at the time I should have been enlisted, but I have the upmost respect for every Veteran out there. I thank every one I see with a WWII hat (getting in short supply), or Vietnam Vet hat on. My grandfather was a tailgunner for the AirForce in WWII. Got shot down in a B27, and had to escape the canopy hatch, parachute up, and jump. Got captured by the Germans, and spent 2 years in a concentration camp. It really fucked him up as you could imagine. Those kids (the crew) weighed an average of 120 lbs to keep the take off weight at the limit with fuel and armaments. They knew going in that they had a 70% chance of not coming back... how do you think todays 18 year olds would feel about that?


How dare you Sir !

How dare you think that an 18 yr old would be able to live with out the Internet and their cell phones how dare you think they shouldn't spend 20 out of the 24 hr's of the day on Twich , Snapchat, IG, You tube or video games ! Every one gets a Medal your all the same no one is special ! 

Oh and Fuck you Joe Biden soon it will be $10 a gallon for gas !


----------



## Skillcraft (Jun 22, 2022)

I go to sleep and all the good stuff happens. I see we have a bunch of patriots following this thread. Love to see that. I am a proud American and a veteran. It really pains me to see the shape this country is in. I could go on and on but I will not. Buti will say FUCK JOE BIDEN. I am glad I read this thread first thing. Put a smile on my face.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 22, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I go to sleep and all the good stuff happens. I see we have a bunch of patriots following this thread. Love to see that. I am a proud American and a veteran. It really pains me to see the shape this country is in. I could go on and on but I will not. Buti will say FUCK JOE BIDEN. I am glad I read this thread first thing. Put a smile on my face.


Thank you for your service Sir!!


----------



## Skillcraft (Jun 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thank you for your service Sir!!


Thanks brother. I can honestly say that it was a blessing that I was able to serve such a great country and it's wonderful people. The pleasure was all mine.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 22, 2022)

My Step mom always thinks my Birthday is in June... it's July. But she gave me these today. I don't mind, because the 4th of July is coming up anyways, and she knows I love my "Hey Dude" shoes, that's about all I wear.... "MERICA!



P.S..... Fuck Joe Biden.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 22, 2022)

A couple of things I forgot to mention with running only 30 plants... my RH is A LOT easier to control, operating costs are way down due to not running 3 dehuyes 24/7 pulling 19 amps, and cooling costs. The mini split is set at 81 degrees, and keeps it around 82-83 during the day, and 78 at night. Im also saving on nutes by not feeding 17-35 or more every day. Now, I feed every 3rd day, and can just peek in there a couple of times a day just to make sure nothing has failed or ruptured, so it's alot less work for me than previous grows.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jun 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> A couple of things I forgot to mention with running only 30 plants... my RH is A LOT easier to control, operating costs are way down due to not running 3 dehuyes 24/7 pulling 19 amps, and cooling costs. The mini split is set at 81 degrees, and keeps it around 82-83 during the day, and 78 at night. Im also saving on nutes by not feeding 17-35 or more every day. Now, I feed every 3rd day, and can just peek in there a couple of times a day just to make sure nothing has failed or ruptured, so it's alot less work for me than previous grows.


Looking good as always. I think you will come out better this run than on previous runs. You have a beautiful crop going. 
P.S. FUCK JOE BIDEN


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 22, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Looking good as always. I think you will come out better this run than on previous runs. You have a beautiful crop going.
> P.S. FUCK JOE BIDEN


Thanks brother!.. gonna be interesting to see the results. I may have been doing it wrong this whole time LOL!


----------



## Smacker (Jun 22, 2022)

Brother Aaron you sir are awesome! I’m digging the videos please keep making them. When I grow up I’m want to be just like you and FJB!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 22, 2022)

Smacker said:


> Brother Aaron you sir are awesome! I’m digging the videos please keep making them. When I grow up I’m want to be just like you and FJB!


Hahaha... Im just a curious person man.. I like to take things to the extreme and experiment with different things, and see what works, and what dosn't. Just an ordinary grower. I will keep the videos coming... it's much easier for me than typing out everything.. Im lazy. But!.. if this turns out 25-28 lbs, then my life just got so much easier, and I want to pass on as much information as I can to the general grower.
PS.. Fuck Joe Biden.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> My Step mom always thinks my Birthday is in June... it's July. But she gave me these today. I don't mind, because the 4th of July is coming up anyways, and she knows I love my "Hey Dude" shoes, that's about all I wear.... "MERICA!
> 
> View attachment 5153188
> 
> P.S..... Fuck Joe Biden.


What day in June?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 22, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What day in June?


She always thinks its June 29th, but it's July 29th.... of course, I don't mind getting gifts early LOL! She's done this for like 5 years in a row, but.. I don't care, she's cool. She went through alot of chemo during breast cancer, and I really think that's affected her memory.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> She always thinks its June 29th, but it's July 29th.... of course, I don't mind getting gifts early LOL! She's done this for like 5 years in a row, but.. I don't care, she's cool. She went through alot of chemo during breast cancer, and I really think that's affected her memory.


I thought we'd talked about that before, 

You and my wife are both LEO's.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 23, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I thought we'd talked about that before,
> 
> You and my wife are both LEO's.


Us Leo's are strange and ever curious creatures. Most are introverts.. Paige is an extrovert.. so, it a good balance. .... unless she starts taking too much, than I gotta go hop on the mower. But, I gotta admit, I miss her. She's been gone a few days, and won't be back for another week. I got our dog Sadie to keep me company tho... she's a professional sleeper.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 27, 2022)

Ready for this sexy momma to get back home tomorrow…. I’ve run out of things to do. That’s her nephew, not gonna show his face because he’s underage. But he’s a hell of a basketball player… 16 years old, 6 ft one, and already has 2 full ride college offers on the table.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 27, 2022)

I bet. I haven't been apart from mine since deployments back when I was in service back in 2000 and 2001. She's learned I'm dangerous when left up to my own devices, I'm betting you are too . Good luck explaining to her all the stuff you broke while she was gone


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 27, 2022)

Feeding the catfish down at my dads Summer home,The OutPost.. just about a 100 yards from Headquarters (my place)..... feeding frenzy.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 28, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I bet. I haven't been apart from mine since deployments back when I was in service back in 2000 and 2001. She's learned I'm dangerous when left up to my own devices, I'm betting you are too . Good luck explaining to her all the stuff you broke while she was gone


Haven't broke anything yet, but I guess I should do some laundry and clean up so it don't look like I've lived like a bum for the past couple of weeks. I know she's gonna have a shitload of laundry to do herself.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 28, 2022)

I'd have to be using a leaf blower to clean up if my wife left me alone that long like Caddyshack in the Bill Murray, Chevy Chase scene. Cannon ball comin


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 28, 2022)

My girl is home, my pipes are cleared… goodnight folks!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 28, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> My girl is home, my pipes are cleared… goodnight folks!


Ya, I gotta flush at least once a week.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, I gotta flush at least once a week.


11 days. I was backed up, and had no drip trays


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 28, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> 11 days. I was backed up, and had no drip trays


There's been plenty of socks around here lately to go around for all us.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 5, 2022)

Been a couple of weeks.... here's an update 7/5/22. I think Im gonna start some Anesia strains for the next grow. DankBerry, and Future Island. A good man gifted these genetics to me.. you know who you are....., and see if I can pheno hunt something worthy.. I do have some light burn on Dosi, but I really can't move the light up much more without affecting the mid to lower limbs.. They just gonna have to suck it up.... or maybe I'll move the lights up a few inches tomorrow.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jul 5, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Been a couple of weeks.... here's an update 7/5/22. I think Im gonna start some Anesia strains for the next grow. DankBerry, and Future Island. A good man gifted these genetics to me.. you know who you are....., and see if I can pheno hunt something worthy.. I do have some light burn on Dosi, but I really can't move the light up much more without affecting the mid to lower limbs.. They just gonna have to suck it up.... or maybe I'll move the lights up a few inches tomorrow.


Looking top notch as always. Good luck with finishing them out. They look beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Looking top notch as always. Good luck with finishing them out. They look beautiful. Nice work.


Thanks brother!... I guess I could dual stage harvest this... raise the lights up and take the middle tops, and then let the lowers run longer... I know Im burning them.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jul 5, 2022)

I would harvest if they are burning and they are ready.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I would harvest if they are burning and they are ready.


The experimental Dosi momma? I scoped her yesterday, still have some clears.. Im just gonna feed her plain water for a while... she ain't done yet.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 5, 2022)

She’s just an experiment anyways, not going on the market. 3.5 month veg…..I guess she’s gonna take 3.5 to flower lol!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 10, 2022)

This is our Saturday night (Sunday morning).. sitting on the back porch, smoking our own stuff, listening to music and watching our own personal laser light show against the trees, It's kinda trippy tho..... getting old sucks, but.. it's kinda fun. Gotta love country living.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 10, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> This is our Saturday night (Sunday morning).. sitting on the back porch, smoking our own stuff, listening to music and watching our own personal laser light show against the trees.... getting old sucks, but.. it's kinda fun.


Just need the grand finale Tannerite,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 10, 2022)

Tannerite could also solve this problem, 





__





How to loosen up soil?!?!? Help!


Uh..... your here watching the same thread as I Bro. I'm just playing @Mechman60 I looked on the thread because when you posted, it got bumped to the top of the feed of new posts. Peace ✌



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 10, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Tannerite could also solve this problem,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely!


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 10, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> This is our Saturday night (Sunday morning).. sitting on the back porch, smoking our own stuff, listening to music and watching our own personal laser light show against the trees, It's kinda trippy tho..... getting old sucks, but.. it's kinda fun. Gotta love country living.


I'd have the neighbors calling in UFO sightings the next day, it would light up half the mountain top. Yeah, I gotta get one of those .


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 10, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I'd have the neighbors calling in UFO sightings the next day, it would light up half the mountain top. Yeah, I gotta get one of those .


I've had this one for a few years... think Im gonna order another one that does different patters and colors. We love sitting out there and listening the the crickets and music, and gettin' our smoke on.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 10, 2022)

My wife and I do too, but it's just watching the stars and music. I like the laser light show idea. Gotta date myself and admit I haven't seen one since a Pink Floyd concert in NC back in the late 80s .
I also have to have a big flashlight and 12 gauge with rubber buckshot because the back deck is where the bird feeders sit during the day. It tends to bring bears by and even though they're big sometimes the bastards sneak up on you. 
One of these days I'll figure out an electric bear fence idea that doesn't hurt them or kill me building it. 100% with you on the country living though, I could never go back to living in a big city.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 10, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> My wife and I do too, but it's just watching the stars and music. I like the laser light show idea. Gotta date myself and admit I haven't seen one since a Pink Floyd concert in NC back in the late 80s .
> I also have to have a big flashlight and 12 gauge with rubber buckshot because the back deck is where the bird feeders sit during the day. It tends to bring bears by and even though they're big sometimes the bastards sneak up on you.
> One of these days I'll figure out an electric bear fence idea that doesn't hurt them or kill me building it. 100% with you on the country living though, I could never go back to living in a big city.


They're not that expensive.. you can get a nice one on AMZ for like $45 bucks.. I just ordered another one that has some "Ocean Wave" affects with 48 other laser patterns. You'll dig it! Especially if you have a nice tree line to shoot the laser against.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 10, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I've had this one for a few years... think Im gonna order another one that does different patters and colors. We love sitting out there and listening the the crickets and music, and gettin' our smoke on.


We use to go to laser shows in Seattle. Scorpions, Def Leppard, ect. Laying on the floor is the best way to watch.









Laser Dome - Pacific Science Center


One of the largest in the world, PacSci's Laser Dome packs 10,000 watts of concert sound and dazzling imagery into a one-of-a-kind experience.




pacificsciencecenter.org


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 10, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> We use to go to laser shows in Seattle. Scorpions, Def Leppard, ect. Laying on the floor is the best way to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man!.. maybe I need to find a building for lease outside of the city limits, and set up schedules and put on these laser shows with foggers, and a killer sound system. Like maybe $8 a head for a 30 min show, and have 5 shows a day with different bands or genres for each show. Might be more profitable than weed right now. I would allow smoking in a designated area before each show.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 10, 2022)

Actually, I forget you can just smoke in public... just can just get baked outside right before the shows.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 10, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> They're not that expensive.. you can get a nice one on AMZ for like $45 bucks.. I just ordered another one that has some "Ocean Wave" affects with 48 other laser patterns. You'll dig it! Especially if you have a nice tree line to shoot the laser against.


Yeah, trees are not a problem lol. Acres and acres of trees. Finding a path through them, that's the problem . I gotta get one with space ships. I'll have every sheriff's car in the county responding to calls of aliens attacking. I'm high enough up on the mountain it could be seen from the valley for 5-7 miles at least, in the fall. Oh, it's going to be a good winter


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 10, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Yeah, trees are not a problem lol. Acres and acres of trees. Finding a path through them, that's the problem . I gotta get one with space ships. I'll have every sheriff's car in the county responding to calls of aliens attacking. I'm high enough up on the mountain it could be seen from the valley for 5-7 miles at least, in the fall. Oh, it's going to be a good winter


Im excited to get this new one in on Tue... I'll post a video of that one for sure.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 10, 2022)

We had something like it for holidays a long time ago but it only did Christmas themed stuff. I had forgotten all about it but when I told my wife about this thread she reminded me. 
I'm redneck enough to break that bad boy out in July just for the lights and she knows it. That's why she wouldn't tell me where we stored it this afternoon. I still have Christmas lights up on the horse barn because they're too damn hard to string up every year and I just don't give a damn anymore. Just plug em in come time and I'm good to go . The lady's home and garden tour can skip my place.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 13, 2022)

Momma Dosi is down!... 3.5 month veg, 3.5 month flower.. Any guesses? Video from about a month ago.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 13, 2022)

Bout more than a pound.... for once 
It was a really cool grow to follow and I sure as hell wish I could pack a bowl of it. Great job on managing a plant like that plus your full grow op. Wish I had smello vision after it's had a chance to cure a bit, bet it's got some nice terps.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 13, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Bout more than a pound.... for once
> It was a really cool grow to follow and I sure as hell wish I could pack a bowl of it. Great job on managing a plant like that plus your full grow op. Wish I had smello vision after it's had a chance to cure a bit, bet it's got some nice terps.


Thanks bud!.. we're gonna find out! I think Im gonna just do a Potency and Terps at the lab out of curiosity.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 13, 2022)

Potency and terpenes should be tested out of a clean glass bong as soon as drying allows  , wear a lab coat in the name of SCIENCE.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 13, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Potency and terpenes should be tested out of a clean glass bong as soon as drying allows  , wear a lab coat in the name of SCIENCE.


We'll be doing that too!.... The 3 month cured Dosi (from this same pheno) is my fav. It's nice and smooth, calm high, and smells and tastes like diesel and earth.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 13, 2022)

I was never a big fuel smelling fan until my last grow and then the motorbreath 15 I grew changed my mind. It's very heavy on the fuel but the pain relief, especially for stiff muscles and joints is worth the smell. I like hash, earthy, pine, kush and really funky smells and wifey likes the grape, blueberry and fruity stuff. I do autos for her throughout the year in fruity flavors to keep her stocked up while I'm vegging photos and picking which ones to run. Here's her favorite one, Nurple. It's in week 5 right now and even though I left it in a 2" nursery cube for 22 days at a buddies which stunted it bad, it's still came out decent. Smells like grape candy and has a pure purple pheno in about 30% of the seeds. This one is going to be green bud with some purple leaves I'm thinking. Just a tiny bit smaller than the Dosi you just finished , yield... bout an ounce lol.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 13, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I was never a big fuel smelling fan until my last grow and then the motorbreath 15 I grew changed my mind. It's very heavy on the fuel but the pain relief, especially for stiff muscles and joints is worth the smell. I like hash, earthy, pine, kush and really funky smells and wifey likes the grape, blueberry and fruity stuff. I do autos for her throughout the year in fruity flavors to keep her stocked up while I'm vegging photos and picking which ones to run. Here's her favorite one, Nurple. It's in week 5 right now and even though I left it in a 2" nursery cube for 22 days at a buddies which stunted it bad, it's still came out decent. Smells like grape candy and has a pure purple pheno in about 30% of the seeds. This one is going to be green bud with some purple leaves I'm thinking. Just a tiny bit smaller than the Dosi you just finished , yield... bout an ounce lol.
> View attachment 5163079


Looking good man!


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 13, 2022)

Thanks but it stunted bad getting root bound and then I topped it just cuz I'm a glutton for punishment. I've had some of them top out at 42" and pull 6 ounces in hempy setups before, but since I was already running the light anyway for my photos I put it in a 3 gallon pot with dry amendments and just tried to make sure I watered it. The tip burn is from screwing up the water schedule and letting it dry out too many times. Damn hospital, told them I had plants to water . For an auto, it's nice smoke. Really good for stomach problems like nausea. It's going to have to hurry the hell up though, as my photo plants are getting transplanted into 5 gallon pots the next few days and then it's a couple weeks max before I flip. She loses her 18 hours of light then regardless of whether she's done or not and will finish under 12/12. Wish I had a second tent but she should be finishing up by then and the DLI will still be close as I'll bump up the watts when I flip some.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 19, 2022)

Nothing like having an AC unit crash on you when it's 114 degrees outside.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 19, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Nothing like having an AC unit crash on you when it's 114 degrees outside.


Man, hope you guys get somebody out there quick bud. Plus we were just looking at the forecast for your area last night in the other thread and yikes. Always happens at the worst time possible doesn't it? Good excuse to drink more cold adult beverages though if you're trying to find any up side. Seriously though, hope it's fixed quickly. I can't imagine how hot that would get.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 19, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Man, hope you guys get somebody out there quick bud. Plus we were just looking at the forecast for your area last night in the other thread and yikes. Always happens at the worst time possible doesn't it? Good excuse to drink more cold adult beverages though if you're trying to find any up side. Seriously though, hope it's fixed quickly. I can't imagine how hot that would get.


Well, the good news is that it wasn't the grow AC. That 3 ton unit is pretty new. It was the one in my dry room.. Im using the mother rooms AC unit to push some cooler air in the dry room. Nothing drying other than that Momma Dosi, but I can still maintain 70 degrees/60% rh right now with that one unit down. Otherwise, I can get it to 63. ..... but, it's personal weed so... there's that.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 22, 2022)

AC is fixed, and back up and running!….
Makin’ nugz!… this pheno makes big uns.


----------



## husita (Jul 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> AC is fixed, and back up and running!….
> Makin’ nugz!… this pheno makes big uns.


I can smell it here and its nice. Admire your work, If I ever go comercial, would it be this way.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 22, 2022)

husita said:


> I can smell it here and its nice. Admire your work, If I ever go comercial, would it be this way.


Thanks man! It's alot of work and pheno hunting is very time consuming. But, it's worth it in the end. I may start a new strain and only find 1 out of a 30 pack that I would consider worthy of cloning. Some phenos of this this same strain from the same breeder can make shit plants. All breeders are a crap shoot in my opinion. It's like having 10 kids from the same parents, some are gonna be tall and lanky, fat and short, flat out retarded, or die on the vine. I've seen it all. (well, maybe not all), but I do go through quite of bit of experimenting with phenos.


----------



## husita (Jul 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks man! It's alot of work and pheno hunting is very time consuming. But, it's worth it in the end. I may start a new strain and only find 1 out of a 30 pack that I would consider worthy of cloning. Some pheons of this this same strain from the same breeder made shit plants. All breeders are a crap shoot in my opinion. It's like having 10 kids from the same parents, some are gonna be tall and lanky, fat and short, flat out retarded, or die on the vine. I've seen it all. (well, maybe not all), but I do go through quite of bit of experimenting with phenos.


I can imagine. Please tell me one thing, when you keep mother, Its original plant from the seed or is it a first generation of proven clone. Hope is underatable, I know my english is crap....


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 22, 2022)

husita said:


> I can imagine. Please tell me one thing, when you keep mother, Its original plant from the seed or is it a first generation of proven clone. Hope is underatable, I know my english is crap....


If I find a winning pheno, I'll clone it over and over again. I've had Dosi Whoa! for almost 4 years now. I just take clippings from the mother and root her out and keep doing that until Im ready to make a full room. The original seed was from 4 years ago. I just keep making copies of her via cloning. You can do this indefinitely and not lose any of the DNA genetics.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 22, 2022)

I may keep a mother for 3-4 months if Im waiting for my timing to be right, then I'll clone her and start all over.... if that makes sense. It's why they all look and grow the same, is because they are from the same original mother and cloned over and over again.


----------



## husita (Jul 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> If I find a winning pheno, I'll clone it over and over again. I've had Dosi Whoa! for almost 4 years now. I just take clippings from the mother and root her out and keep doing that until Im ready to make a full room. The original seed was from 4 years ago. I just keep making copies of her via cloning.


Yes, thats clear, but the mother plant, is it a seedling* or a clone. Does this even matter?

*You sprout I say 100 seeds and keep them all until they show their properties. Then make one of this original seedleing mother or you clone the best one and make it mother?


Edit: Thanks, I was late. Once I had a discusion with passionate "mothermaker" who told me it would be his shame not to keep original seedling. I was just curious what you think. If that matters.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 22, 2022)

husita said:


> Yes, thats clear, but the mother plant, is it a seedling* or a clone. Does this even matter?
> 
> *You sprout I say 100 seeds and keep them all until they show their properties. Then make one of this original seedleing mother or you clone the best one and make it mother?


Exactly.. I'll sprout a seed pack from the same strain/breeder, and take clippings from each one during veg, and label them as to which mother they came from. Then I'll finish the seedlings out and see which one finishes the best, then toss the rest. That way, I'll know which cutting finished the best from that mother. Pain in the ass, but well worth hunting it down to have an even canopy of the same DNA genetics, and getting the same results every time. The winning strain gets copied, and the rest are tossed. Its a long process, but worth it. You're gonna have 1 good grow (unless you're trying different strains/phenos,.. and the new set of phenos may be crap on your next round until you find the winners, then your next round is going to be stellar.


----------



## Smacker (Jul 23, 2022)

Amazing work as always! I keep telling you I want to grow up and be just like you and I’m getting closer by the day. Lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 23, 2022)

Smacker said:


> Amazing work as always! I keep telling you I want to grow up and be just like you and I’m getting closer by the day. Lol


Awesome!.. that's a nice Quest!


----------



## Smacker (Jul 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Awesome!.. that's a nice Quest!


Thanks there are two 506’s in that room. I’m not planning on being short of humidity control. Lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 23, 2022)

Smacker said:


> Thanks there are two 506’s in that room. I’m not planning on being short of humidity control. Lol


When you figure out that 2 506's are overkill, sell me the other one


----------



## Smacker (Jul 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> When you figure out that 2 506's are overkill, sell me the other one


We may work out a trade towards one of those greenbroz. I haven’t bought a trimmer yet and as much as I’d like to have hand trimmed product it won’t pay a penny more here for a while. So I may as well save the time and machine trim.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 25, 2022)

One plant!....Any guesses???... Will have the final weight in a couple of hours... closest to weight WITHOUT going over gets a free Compound HQ T-shirt! You have until midnight CST tomorrow 7/26/22 Weight guesses in GRAMS.


----------



## Smacker (Jul 25, 2022)

620 grams


----------



## orangejesus (Jul 25, 2022)

710 grams


----------



## orangejesus (Jul 25, 2022)

Does the t-shirt come as shown, or...?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 25, 2022)

orangejesus said:


> Does the t-shirt come as shown, or...?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169632


Tits not included.


----------



## paintnick (Jul 25, 2022)

589 is my guess!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 25, 2022)

Additional hint.....This is almost dry, and ready to buck.


----------



## Nizza (Jul 25, 2022)

About 452.8 grams


----------



## Skillcraft (Jul 25, 2022)

My guess is 731 grams. Nice work brother. Even if I don't win you should send me a shirt anyways. I would wear it and give advertising.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 25, 2022)

Got the final weight..... needless to say, Im excited!


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 25, 2022)

812 grams, and do those come in 5XXL? I'm a big bastard . Looks awesome man, I only wish we could all smoke a taste. Great job on a cool project.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 25, 2022)

I might have a XXL... I'll have to look.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 25, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I might have a XXL... I'll have to look.


Reminded me of the" Fat guy in a little coat" scene from Tommy Boy with Chris Farley  .


----------



## SSHZ (Jul 25, 2022)

2240 grams…..


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 25, 2022)

SSHZ said:


> 2240 grams…..


I like you're enthusiasm, five pounds seems a little bit much to me but hell I grow in a 4x4 tent with 425 watts of light so what do I know . I bet Aaron would take that number and run though.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 25, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I like you're enthusiasm, five pounds seems a little bit much to me but hell I grow in a 4x4 tent with 425 watts of light so what do I know . I bet Aaron would take that number and run though.


Indeed. I'll say tho.. that Im proud of the number... Never done it before. You still have 24 hours to post your guesses!


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 25, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Indeed. I'll say tho.. that Im proud of the number... Never done it before. You still have 24 hours to post your guesses!


Do sock account guesses count? Asking for many friends lol.


----------



## husita (Jul 26, 2022)

465 g


----------



## mudballs (Jul 26, 2022)

1850g


----------



## Lizard0420 (Jul 26, 2022)

601 bob


----------



## Tracker (Jul 26, 2022)

1500g


----------



## Old Cro (Jul 26, 2022)

2948 grams


----------



## bk78 (Jul 26, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I like you're enthusiasm, five pounds seems a little bit much to me but hell I grow in a 4x4 tent with 425 watts of light so what do I know . I bet Aaron would take that number and run though.


He weighs his weed wet and thinks he pull 7 pounds from a 4x8


----------



## bk78 (Jul 26, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Indeed. I'll say tho.. that Im proud of the number... Never done it before. You still have 24 hours to post your guesses!


1420 grams


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 26, 2022)

1501 grams


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 26, 2022)

Final hint.....


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 26, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Tits not included.


It's a little nipply in your grow room.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 26, 2022)

65 degrees man! In the dry room… grow room is at a comfy 82


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 26, 2022)

Damn Okie time zone, I'm just happy he's not in CA. I'd be waiting all night .


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 26, 2022)

Ok... enough waiting... no more entries coming in anyways.....So, this was just a fun experiment. I had a mom I was gonna toss, but decided to see what would happen if I did a really long veg. (this is a personal plant, and non commercial...just covering my ass here). The video was from a month ago, and after 12 days of drying, bucking, and trimming, we ended up with *1,125 GRAMS!... or 2.47 lbs! * ... and 145g of trim,.. we wet trimmed this Momma... Congrats to @FirstCavApache64 for being closest without going over! DM me your address, and I'll get your shirt sent out (tits not included) I wished I could have hit some of ya'll s 4 digits guesses, but, I'll take it! This should last Paige and her besties a good while.... Thanks for playing along!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 26, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ok... enough waiting... no more entries coming in anyways.....So, this was just a fun experiment. I had a mom I was gonna toss, but decided to see what would happen if I did a really long veg. (this is a personal plant, and non commercial...just covering my ass here). The video was from a month ago, and after 12 days of drying, bucking, and trimming, we ended up with *1,125 GRAMS!... or 2.47 lbs! * ... and 145g of trim,.. we wet trimmed this Momma... Congrats to @FirstCavApache64 for being closest without going over! DM me your address, and I'll get your shirt sent out (tits not included) I wished I could have hit some of ya'll s 4 digits guesses, but, I'll take it! This should last Paige and her besties a good while.... Thanks for playing along!


I demand a recount!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 26, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I demand a recount!


You were close!.. but went over.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 26, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You were close!.. but went over.


I know it was fun still. Like the Price is Right for stoners,


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 26, 2022)

My initial guess when I chopped her was about 1.5lbs... so, im happy!


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 26, 2022)

Oh hell yeah! That's an impressive number. Thanks so much for the shirt, I can't wait to try it on  It will be my only designer apparel, everything else I wear is Walmart lol.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 26, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Oh hell yeah! That's an impressive number. Thanks so much for the shirt, I can't wait to try it on  It will be my only designer apparel, everything else I wear is Walmart lol.


You gotta show us your nipples tho.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 26, 2022)

There's some things you just can't un-see, a middle aged man's hairy nipples are for sure on that list.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 26, 2022)

I don’t remember where I ran across this, but it still cracks me up…


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 26, 2022)

Estimated net worth of 100 million dollars...what is wrong with this world. He dropped out of college and now has a Ferrari in his garage. Preaching about God while living in a 12 million dollar mansion in Houston, TX. Send in your money folks, I need another Lambo lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 26, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Estimated net worth of 100 million dollars...what is wrong with this world. He dropped out of college and now has a Ferrari in his garage. Preaching about God while living in a 12 million dollar mansion in Houston, TX. Send in your money folks, I need another Lambo lol


Yeah... for some reason, I really hate this guy.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 26, 2022)

I love people that are about positivity and boosting others up but when you take money from the poor and use it to support that kind of lifestyle under the guide of doing God's work you're a real dirtbag. I don't fault anybody for their beliefs, I just hate to see the money these televangelist guys throw around. Goes back to Jim and Tammy Fae Baker and it's been worse ever since.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 26, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I love people that are about positivity and boosting others up but when you take money from the poor and use it to support that kind of lifestyle under the guide of doing God's work you're a real dirtbag. I don't fault anybody for their beliefs, I just hate to see the money these televangelist guys throw around. Goes back to Jim and Tammy Fae Baker and it's been worse ever since.


Yeah.. and he gets confronted about his methods,... he crabs back saying that he's more of a "life coach".... I like Dave Ramsey, but at least he tells you he's there to help you and make some money at the same time. Which Im cool with. He's helped me get debt free years ago... and I didn't pay him a dime. His method is basically free out there, and it's pretty simple. ... If you have the discipline.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 26, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I love people that are about positivity and boosting others up but when you take money from the poor and use it to support that kind of lifestyle under the guide of doing God's work you're a real dirtbag. I don't fault anybody for their beliefs, I just hate to see the money these televangelist guys throw around. Goes back to Jim and Tammy Fae Baker and it's been worse ever since.


This stuff will make you rich. But don't drink the Miracle Water, 









Miracle Spring Water


*NOTE* DO NOT INGEST THE MIRACLE SPRING WATER* The Miracle Spring Water is a powerful Biblical point of contact. Almost all of the miracles in both the Old and New Testaments happened when a point …



peterpopoff.org


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 26, 2022)

This is funny as hell... but true. 20 min long, but well worth the watch!


----------



## mudballs (Jul 27, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ... *1,125 GRAMS!... or 2.47 lbs! ...*


it looked a hell of alot more than that in the hanging pic...i always have sucked at guessing weights.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 27, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ok... enough waiting... no more entries coming in anyways.....So, this was just a fun experiment. I had a mom I was gonna toss, but decided to see what would happen if I did a really long veg. (this is a personal plant, and non commercial...just covering my ass here). The video was from a month ago, and after 12 days of drying, bucking, and trimming, we ended up with *1,125 GRAMS!... or 2.47 lbs! * ... and 145g of trim,.. we wet trimmed this Momma... Congrats to @FirstCavApache64 for being closest without going over! DM me your address, and I'll get your shirt sent out (tits not included) I wished I could have hit some of ya'll s 4 digits guesses, but, I'll take it! This should last Paige and her besties a good while.... Thanks for playing along!


You’re wrong. @butternugs had a plant 1/4 the size of yours and he said it was 3 pounds.


----------



## SSHZ (Jul 27, 2022)

Especially for the size of some of the large cola’s!


----------



## Old Cro (Jul 27, 2022)

I was guessing wet weight from from filming


----------



## bk78 (Jul 27, 2022)

SSHZ said:


> Especially for the size of some of this large cola’s!


Some of them are taller than your whole plants


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 31, 2022)

Well folks... after talking with Paige over the past couple of days, it's official. This is our last commercial grow. It's been a good 4 year run, but it's just not worth doing anymore. Weed is worthless, and we don't see it getting any better. We know of 3 other local grows that shut down this week as well. I got 28 units sitting in the cure room, and this crop is a couple of weeks from being ready to pull, and then I'll have about another 25-28 lbs. So, Im gonna have about 55 lbs to move still, so that'll be some money... IF I can move it. Then I'll have lights, roller benches, trimmers, and other equipment to sell, so that'll be some money too. I think Im gonna build out that ManCave I've been talking about, and just chill. We're still gonna grow personal in the 4x8, so I'll still be around. Thanks to all of you guys for following along on our little adventure over the past 4 years!... I hope I've helped some of you all in one way or another. Peace.


----------



## paintnick (Jul 31, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well folks... after talking with Paige over the past couple of days, it's official. This is our last commercial grow. It's been a good 4 year run, but it's just not worth doing anymore. Weed is worthless, and we don't see it getting any better. We know of 3 other local grows that shut down this week as well. I got 28 units sitting in the cure room, and this crop is a couple of weeks from being ready to pull, and then I'll have about another 25-28 lbs. So, Im gonna have about 55 lbs to move still, so that'll be some money... IF I can move it. Then I'll have lights, roller benches, trimmers, and other equipment to sell, so that'll be some money too. I think Im gonna build out that ManCave I've been talking about, and just chill. We're still gonna grow personal in the 4x8, so I'll still be around. Thanks to all of you guys for following along on our little adventure over the past 4 years!... I hope I've helped some of you all in one way or another. Peace.


Best of luck to you and the family in all endeavors. Hope ya find something that keeps ya happy


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Jul 31, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well folks... after talking with Paige over the past couple of days, it's official. This is our last commercial grow. It's been a good 4 year run, but it's just not worth doing anymore. Weed is worthless, and we don't see it getting any better. We know of 3 other local grows that shut down this week as well. I got 28 units sitting in the cure room, and this crop is a couple of weeks from being ready to pull, and then I'll have about another 25-28 lbs. So, Im gonna have about 55 lbs to move still, so that'll be some money... IF I can move it. Then I'll have lights, roller benches, trimmers, and other equipment to sell, so that'll be some money too. I think Im gonna build out that ManCave I've been talking about, and just chill. We're still gonna grow personal in the 4x8, so I'll still be around. Thanks to all of you guys for following along on our little adventure over the past 4 years!... I hope I've helped some of you all in one way or another. Peace.


Man, I hate to see you go. Really thought you would be the last man standing. Kick back, take a hit, and enjoy life. But hang around here.


----------



## DrDukePHD (Jul 31, 2022)

Hangin the ole hat up eh? It's all good man, as long as you still hang out with us & share your personal grows/wisdom. We all appreciate your help & company. Just think of all the extra water you'll have for that giant lawn now


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 31, 2022)

DancesWithWeeds said:


> Man, I hate to see you go. Really thought you would be the last man standing. Kick back, take a hit, and enjoy life. But hang around here.


Def will be hanging around!.. RIU has become a part of my life, and learning new things, and passing along good info!!... but yeah... im gonna slow down, and enjoy life. Travel is in the near future. Going back to Europe, Florida, and Montana before the end of the year. It's all good brother!


DrDukePHD said:


> Hangin the ole hat up eh? It's all good man, as long as you still hang out with us & share your personal grows/wisdom. We all appreciate your help & company. Just think of all the extra water you'll have for that giant lawn now


I'll be around brother!... just not on a commercial level. Hell, a 4x8 tent should be a cake walk for me by now. LOL!


----------



## 420 Garden (Jul 31, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well folks... after talking with Paige over the past couple of days, it's official. This is our last commercial grow. It's been a good 4 year run, but it's just not worth doing anymore. Weed is worthless, and we don't see it getting any better. We know of 3 other local grows that shut down this week as well. I got 28 units sitting in the cure room, and this crop is a couple of weeks from being ready to pull, and then I'll have about another 25-28 lbs. So, Im gonna have about 55 lbs to move still, so that'll be some money... IF I can move it. Then I'll have lights, roller benches, trimmers, and other equipment to sell, so that'll be some money too. I think Im gonna build out that ManCave I've been talking about, and just chill. We're still gonna grow personal in the 4x8, so I'll still be around. Thanks to all of you guys for following along on our little adventure over the past 4 years!... I hope I've helped some of you all in one way or another. Peace.


In a weird way its sad to hear but, I'm gonna say you are on to your next adventure my friend. Don't see no grass growing under your feet. DO NOT drop off the board as I still require more knowledge! I needs me an xl shirt (nipple marks optional).


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 31, 2022)

As far as the business goes if the money's not there it makes sense to retire and enjoy your life. It's far too short. I hope we get to tag along for the personal projects and maybe more cool drone stuff now that the business won't be taking up your time.
Now about that Dosi Whoa cut


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 31, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> As far as the business goes if the money's not there it makes sense to retire and enjoy your life. It's far too short. I hope we get to tag along for the personal projects and maybe more cool drone stuff now that the business won't be taking up your time.
> Now about that Dosi Whoa cut


Yeah.. it just doesn't make sense to do anymore. Im breaking even, or even losing every grow. We're thinking about re-newing just in case.. but I don't see this market correcting itself back to $2500 lbs. So... Im gonna just convert the building to something else, and take it a little more easy and travel more. But for sure!.. I'll be around for my personal grow, and maybe some other random shit in this same thread.


----------



## DrDukePHD (Jul 31, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yeah.. it just doesn't make sense to do anymore. Im breaking even, or even losing every grow. We're thinking about re-newing just in case.. but I don't see this market correcting itself back to $2500 lbs. So... Im gonna just convert the building to something else, and take it a little more easy and travel more. But for sure!.. I'll be around for my personal grow, and maybe some other random shit in this same thread.


All legal markets follow the same path & get taken over by corporate monopolies. It sucks.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 31, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> All legal markets follow the same path & get taken over by corporate monopolies. It sucks.


Yep.. we saw the writing on the wall the way the law was written. We knew we could cash in the first 2-3 years... and we did. But like Ol' Kenny Rogers said "You gotta know when to hold em", know when to fold em'. Know when to walk away, and know when to run"


----------



## Cookie Rider (Jul 31, 2022)

Unfortunate to hear.
I always enjoy your grows.
Always mind blowing impressive and laboratory clean.
Thank you for sharing all you have.

Enjoy sleeping in.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 31, 2022)

Cookie Rider said:


> Unfortunate to hear.
> I always enjoy your grows.
> Always mind blowing impressive and laboratory clean.
> Thank you for sharing all you have.
> ...


Thanks man!.. Looking forward to getting all of this stress off of me after I get this last harvest done and sold, and move on. ... and that's what one of the perks of growing is I always slept in  .. noon, 1 pm... whatever. .... I'll be around.


----------



## husita (Jul 31, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yeah.. it just doesn't make sense to do anymore. Im breaking even, or even losing every grow. We're thinking about re-newing just in case.. but I don't see this market correcting itself back to $2500 lbs. So... Im gonna just convert the building to something else, and take it a little more easy and travel more. But for sure!.. I'll be around for my personal grow, and maybe some other random shit in this same thread.


Well, isn´t it a time to get bigger? Just joking, Im with you, sold my non canabis busines 2 years ago and know what its like. When in Europe, come to have some beer.


----------



## cobshopgrow (Aug 1, 2022)

suck to hear the prices are so low and you retire.
enjoy it and i hope you will stay here still, may grow some smaller scale, just for fun.


----------



## mudballs (Aug 1, 2022)

I have 2 chaps on thcfarmer that had problems with hemp crops popping hot...i asked if they could just find a plant that wont pop hot and just run acres of clones? They said "yes in a perfect world" so im thinking...convert ur space to a hemp clone company...and then just like the pine tree farms do, they can pick up trays of seedlings in spring and get to planting.
They are currently doing seeds and having problems there too but i think bigAg seed coatings will fix that.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 1, 2022)

I’ve been pondering the idea about converting the building into a “ladies only” wine bar/meditation studio. Wine bar up front with some chill music, color changing led lights, 420 friendly room, and the grow room would be a laser light meditation studio. Open Fri and Sat nights. $14 cover charge with the first 2 glasses of wine for free, $5 a glass after, hot towel machine, cold towel cooler, walking trails on nice evenings, fire pit out front, … I think a lot of ladies would gather up thier girls and come out for a chill evening.. IDK, just throwing ideas out there.


----------



## mudballs (Aug 1, 2022)

Just say you want a harem dude, nobody's gonna think less of you for it


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 1, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Just say you want a harem dude, nobody's gonna think less of you for it


Man, it’s so peaceful out here.. I think it would be a good time for them, and there’s no 420 friendly hangouts around here, just people trying to sling weed. I could sell bottles of water for like $2, power bars, desserts (guilty pleasures). It’s gonna get converted to a chill place anyways, why not test the waters with this idea?.. who knows, it might kick off.. if not, we still got a really cool place to hang out with our friends.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 3, 2022)

Getting closer!…


----------



## Cookie Rider (Aug 3, 2022)

Holy shit!
Wow


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 3, 2022)

Cookie Rider said:


> Holy shit!
> Wow


Should have kept this pheno... but, we'll take a little off the top.. we got some new shit coming up.


----------



## husita (Aug 4, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> but I don't see this market correcting itself back to $2500 lbs. So...


Its about 5,52 $/g if I´m right.

Here, It´s now about 2,4 $/g (final prize on street is like 10 $/g), but It´s ilegal and it´s mostly smuggled to Poland to sell it.-I heard its not worth of it here anymore as energy prices rose up and many swaped to pervitin production (meth), In which we are Europe, and may be world superpower.


----------



## Nizza (Aug 4, 2022)

Looking forward to see how things go on a smaller scale!! Great runs man I'll still be following along


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 4, 2022)

Wow! How many days have those ladies been flowering? Semi retirement sounds pretty good specially with looking at the harvest you have on the horizon.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 4, 2022)

Nizza said:


> Looking forward to see how things go on a smaller scale!! Great runs man I'll still be following along


Thanks brother!




farmingfisherman said:


> Wow! How many days have those ladies been flowering? Semi retirement sounds pretty good specially with looking at the harvest you have on the horizon.


I flipped the lights on May 15th, so should be getting close.


----------



## Smacker (Aug 9, 2022)

As a inspiring cannabis entrepreneur this saddens me to my core. I wish you and Paige the best of luck on your new path.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 9, 2022)

Smacker said:


> As a inspiring cannabis entrepreneur this saddens me to my core. I wish you and Paige the best of luck on your new path.


We're gonna be fine brother!... gonna keep growing and hang around here... just not commercially. We got a crew here now taking down our last crop... kinda bittersweet. I need to breath for a min anyways.


----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 9, 2022)

> Def will be hanging around!.. RIU has become a part of my life, and learning new things, and passing along good info!!... but yeah... im gonna slow down, and enjoy life. Travel is in the near future. Going back to Europe, Florida, and Montana before the end of the year. It's all good brother!


Sounds like you have discovered what is _really_ important in life! Hope you don't take offense, but reading your posts the last couple of months, especially on the Oklahoma thread, I'm so very fucking jealous of you "Okies from Muskogee" being able to grow legally before I can where I am here in the SouthEast U.S. The Pure Prairie League song "I'll Fix Your Flat Tire Merle" is embedded in my brain from the 70s. 

Use what you've learned in your commercial endeavor to make your now _personal_ cannabis better. I am absolutely positive you'll notice the "high" you experience will get _much_ better when you're just doing it for just for you, your family, and friends.

It's a karma thing, but I'm an old LSD-25 type of guy, so what the fuck do I know?


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Aug 10, 2022)

Thought about breeding and being a seed seller?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 10, 2022)

MedicinalMyA$$ said:


> Thought about breeding and being a seed seller?


Too many of those out there too. FireTree Market in Tulsa folded up if that tells you anything. Everybody already has thier genetics, so not really a market for it here to be sustainable.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 12, 2022)

Got to meet up again with @Lordhooha today!.. great guy! He's helped me out greatly with a few things!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 13, 2022)

Slowly starting to bring her to a close... one tray is drying (Lemon Cane),.. and the other two trays need to go a bit longer. I can't wait to get all of this cleared out, and move onto something else. Im gonna wait till they unbolt these to power wash them outside before they load them up.





And some personal Anesia Future Island, and Dankberry for personal grow....gifted by a good buddy. Need to transplant soon.


----------



## oodawg (Aug 16, 2022)

I hope you enjoy the next adventure Aaron! Since we've gone legal here on NM I've already gone through the cycle of- I love this, why am I not growing weed for a living? To damn that's fudged up they are boning these commercial growers so hard it's not even worth it. 

Unfortunately the retailers or the store front industry got ahead of the pack with the highest cost licensing and then in turn set the price controls on the actual product that the whole entire industry is built on. Without flower there is nothing, yet the farmers have the lowest profit margins of all. And at the same time the growers take all of the risk. If your crop gets fucked up 4 months into a grow its all on you. Sorry for the rant I know you understand. Some of the prices I hear I dont think hardly cover the electric bill.

The "industry" is a joke, I do think there will be a separate counter culture of hobby and passion growers and smokers that either move back into the shadows and keep the torch going or there will be another side of the legal market like you were talking about such as high end cafes or social clubs where the people who truly enjoy amazing weed and what goes into it can separate themselves from the corporate model that just shits on the people who spend the most time with the plant, and the plant itself.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 16, 2022)

oodawg said:


> I hope you enjoy the next adventure Aaron! Since we've gone legal here on NM I've already gone through the cycle of- I love this, why am I not growing weed for a living? To damn that's fudged up they are boning these commercial growers so hard it's not even worth it.
> 
> Unfortunately the retailers or the store front industry got ahead of the pack with the highest cost licensing and then in turn set the price controls on the actual product that the whole entire industry is built on. Without flower there is nothing, yet the farmers have the lowest profit margins of all. And at the same time the growers take all of the risk. If your crop gets fucked up 4 months into a grow its all on you. Sorry for the rant I know you understand. Some of the prices I hear I dont think hardly cover the electric bill.
> 
> The "industry" is a joke, I do think there will be a separate counter culture of hobby and passion growers and smokers that either move back into the shadows and keep the torch going or there will be another side of the legal market like you were talking about such as high end cafes or social clubs where the people who truly enjoy amazing weed and what goes into it can separate themselves from the corporate model that just shits on the people who spend the most time with the plant, and the plant itself.


Very true. It’s the biggest shit show I’ve ever seen in my life.


----------



## DrDukePHD (Aug 16, 2022)

Aarons still gonna be growing massive Sq Ft of green after this outdoors -> His Lawn. Seriously I'm jealous of that perfect monster of a lawn.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 18, 2022)

So begins my Tent Grower journey. Still finishing up some Dosi in the main room before we chop (very soon), and start moving equipment out of there. Meanwhile, I've started a couple of Anesia Future Island, and Dankberry for personal. Im working on a gravity feed system.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Aug 23, 2022)

I just wanted to show off my cool ass T- Shirt and say thanks to the guy that made it happen . I won the guess the weight contest he had a little bit ago and I got my shirt today. Thanks and good luck going forward.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 23, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I just wanted to show off my cool ass T- Shirt and say thanks to the guy that made it happen . I won the guess the weight contest he had a little bit ago and I got my shirt today. Thanks and good luck going forward. View attachment 5186400


Awesome!... Man, I have so many of these "work shirts" that are permanently stained with nutes, blood, sweat, and tears.. wine. ... Lots of wine stains.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Aug 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Awesome!... Man, I have so many of these "work shirts" that are permanently stained with nutes, blood, sweat, and tears.. wine. ... Lots of wine stains.


I feel you on the blood, sweat and tears but I'm going to leave the wine to you. Booze and me are bad company and luckily I realized it really early in life. I'm betting this shirt will live a fairly sheltered life as the wife's been eyeing it since it got delivered. She gets all the good stuff dammit


----------



## jzs147 (Aug 24, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> So begins my Tent Grower journey. Still finishing up some Dosi in the main room before we chop (very soon), and start moving equipment out of there. Meanwhile, I've started a couple of Anesia Future Island, and Dankberry for personal. Im working on a gravity feed system.
> 
> View attachment 5183293


use air pots mate coco run to waste I swear by it.
definitely upped my yeild using air pots.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 24, 2022)

jzs147 said:


> use air pots mate coco run to waste I swear by it.
> definitely upped my yeild using air pots.


Maybe on my next run... After I get these four finished, Im gonna take a break for a bit.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 27, 2022)

Got my Rain Rings in today and installed a gravity feed system. Works great!....


----------



## Newcangro (Sep 5, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> So begins my Tent Grower journey. Still finishing up some Dosi in the main room before we chop (very soon), and start moving equipment out of there. Meanwhile, I've started a couple of Anesia Future Island, and Dankberry for personal. Im working on a gravity feed system.
> 
> View attachment 5183293


Those are all looking super nice !


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 5, 2022)

Newcangro said:


> Those are all looking super nice !


Thanks!.. off to a decent start anyways. Gonna be a lot more fun on this level I think.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 5, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Got my Rain Rings in today and installed a gravity feed system. Works great!....


Do get roughly the same output from the four rings?
How do you control the output? Does it run continuously?

Nice to see horizontal video!


----------



## Newcangro (Sep 5, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks!.. off to a decent start anyways. Gonna be a lot more fun on this level I think.


Look forward to seeing how they turn out, soild set up you have there


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Sep 5, 2022)

That's a nice system, my back is so jealous. I hand water 3 gallons a day with a turkey baster. I'm so ready for an automated watering system. When I go to a 5*5 tent I'm really going to try and get one setup. Looking forward to seeing how the Anesia seeds do in your hands.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 5, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Do get roughly the same output from the four rings?
> How do you control the output? Does it run continuously?
> 
> Nice to see horizontal video!


Yessir!.. having the manifold in the middle seems to give equal output, and I get about the same runoff from each one. I just fill up the 6 gallon tank, mix my nutes, and just open the T valve. It takes about 6-7 minutes to empty the tank.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 5, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yessir!.. having the manifold in the middle seems to give equal output, and I get about the same runoff from each one. I just fill up the 6 gallon tank, mix my nutes, and just open the T valve. It takes about 6-7 minutes to empty the tank.


Ok, gotcha - they share 6 gallons until the tank runs dry
Essentially an automated watering can or back-saver

You could easily add a solenoid and timer if needed once they get bigger


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 5, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Ok, gotcha - they share 6 gallons until the tank runs dry
> Essentially an automated watering can or back-saver
> 
> You could easily add a solenoid and timer if needed once they get bigger


Meh…. I’m always home. The water hose is right there to fill the tank..mixing nutes prob takes the most time. Going from feeding 78 to 4 is gonna be a cake walk.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 7, 2022)

We took a little break while the Dosi was drying (trimmers coming tomorrow), and went to Red River NM. Had a nice cabin by the roaring river, took ATV's up from 8500ft to 11,500 on advanced driver trails, scared the shit out of Paige. We were getting air off of these jumps on narrow trails with a 1000 ft drop to our right.... fun stuff! Did some river trout fishing, and I only caught one. Believe it or not, I hooked a trout right in the mouth that had been caught upstream that morning and they had filleted it, and threw it back in the river.... what are the odds???


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Sep 7, 2022)

That sounds like an awesome trip. I gotta take a day off one day but there's still so many strains I want to grow. Glad you guys had a safe trip and cool fish.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 7, 2022)

Plants and setup look great man.. i cant wait to get back indoors.. its just to hot here yet.. im figuring late oct. Or nov. Ill be back up and running..
I got a new 5x5 tent i want to get up as well ..


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 7, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Plants and setup look great man.. i cant wait to get back indoors.. its just to hot here yet.. im figuring late oct. Or nov. Ill be back up and running..
> I got a new 5x5 tent i want to get up as well ..


Thanks! My dad was still here on my property.... it's the only time I can go on vacation is if he is here to tend to the current grow when he's not at his Mesa home. He comes in handy. Post up a grow journal on that 5x5! The 4x8 is like crazy easy coming from the 20x30. It was good timing for us to shut down the op. We got a letter from the Power Company today saying that if we didn't lower our consumption, they would disconnect us, and we have no other option other than that Power Company living out in the country. If we don't get under 100KWH per day, then we have the option to pay $1800 and upgrade transformers. Otherwise, we'll be in the dark. But I think once we get the dry room shut down, we'll be under 100KWH per day.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Sep 7, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Plants and setup look great man.. i cant wait to get back indoors.. its just to hot here yet.. im figuring late oct. Or nov. Ill be back up and running..
> I got a new 5x5 tent i want to get up as well ..


I really need to get a 5*5 tent for my next grow. I won a killer light from Spider Farmer and it's for a 5*5. I'm afraid it will be overkill in my 4*4 so I'm talking the wife into a new/extra tent. I love your avatar, Lilu Dallas Multipass is a fan favorite around our house. Every time we have a whole chicken my wife has to say "Chicken.....good" in her accent. It still makes me laugh after a lot of years of bad chicken dinners.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Sep 7, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks! My dad was still here on my property.... it's the only time I can go on vacation is if he is here to tend to the current grow when he's not at his Mesa home. He comes in handy. Post up a grow journal on that 5x5! The 4x8 is like crazy easy coming from the 20x30. It was good timing for us to shut down the op. We got a letter from the Power Company today saying that if we didn't lower our consumption, they would disconnect us, and we have no other option other than that Power Company living out in the country. If we don't get under 100KWH per day, then we have the option to pay $1800 and upgrade transformers. Otherwise, we'll be in the dark. But I think once we get the dry room shut down, we'll be under 100KWH per day.


That's nuts about the threat to cut your power off. As long as you're paying the bill why should they care how much you use unless they aren't equipped to properly service their demands. I remember worrying about power usage in the bad days of prohibition but now I just try to minimize the damage as best I can. When you live out in the country you're at everyone's mercy in some ways. There's no internet, crappy cell coverage and 911 takes 20-30 minutes for the cops if you need them. I'll still take it over city life any day though.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 7, 2022)

Yeah im going to journal a side by side grow with basic nutes and using molasses on one plant to see/show how it aids in plant grow/flower.. one plant is a control.. no nutes just soil (all plants will be in the same) 
One plant will get basic nutes.. and the third will get nutes with molasses.. 
I have a walk in closet thats 6x9 that my normal grows are in.. and if needed my old room thats 14x12..


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 7, 2022)

Yeah.. my power company question us but we told its a medical grow. Which at the time it was.. now im rec. Screw paying to renew my med card
Sucks they are giving you guys greif..


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 7, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> That's nuts about the threat to cut your power off. As long as you're paying the bill why should they care how much you use unless they aren't equipped to properly service their demands. I remember worrying about power usage in the bad days of prohibition but now I just try to minimize the damage as best I can. When you live out in the country you're at everyone's mercy in some ways. There's no internet, crappy cell coverage and 911 takes 20-30 minutes for the cops if you need them. I'll still take it over city life any day though.


Here's my theory.. They got the whole SW Oklahoma grid (rural).. and they decided to expand to accommodate the demand. Then, alot of growers were going out. Then they come up with a "solution" to cover costs of thier expansion ...IDK.... hard to say. They were fine during the peak of demand. They never changed the per KWH from .089 cents per KWH during this whole thing. We will prob never know the whole story.


----------



## Smacker (Sep 7, 2022)

I thought about you this morning Arron when I was mixing a tank. I thought how the hell did he hand water for that long. Lol.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 7, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> That's nuts about the threat to cut your power off. As long as you're paying the bill why should they care how much you use unless they aren't equipped to properly service their demands. I remember worrying about power usage in the bad days of prohibition but now I just try to minimize the damage as best I can. When you live out in the country you're at everyone's mercy in some ways. There's no internet, crappy cell coverage and 911 takes 20-30 minutes for the cops if you need them. I'll still take it over city life any day though.





Smacker said:


> I thought about you this morning Arron when I was mixing a tank. I thought how the hell did he hand water for that long. Lol.


Well.. I didn't have to water 78 at one time.. I may have 13 one day 33 the next. But after I got the feed system in place, I just fed them all at one time. Unless they had a problem of taking up nutes, this worked out great on the last crop. I guess I just needed to balance them out. IDK.... I didn't have anything else to do... especially during the winter. I needed something to do. Summer is a different story.. I have plenty to do outside unless it's 105 degrees.... then I really spend sometime out there.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 7, 2022)

Nice room there bro!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 7, 2022)

Super clean!... good job!


----------



## Smacker (Sep 7, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Nice room there bro!


Thank you kind sir. I’ve been trying my best to get everything done in our grow. I still have to finish a flower room to hang lights, assemble table and finish the drying room but it’s operational. Lol


----------



## Smacker (Sep 7, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Super clean!... good job!


Thanks. It’s all from seed so it will probably be the last decent canopy picture since they are swapping cycles tomorrow. Lol.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 7, 2022)

You're doing it right.... hat's off to you brother!.... looks like my room when I was running.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 7, 2022)

Those Botanicare trays are the bomb eh?


----------



## Smacker (Sep 7, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You're doing it right.... hat's off to you brother!.... looks like my room when I was running.


I am debating pulling some plants. I’ve got 172 on 3 tables at 1.72 sqft each. I’m really feeling like I need 2.25-2.5 per plant.


----------



## Smacker (Sep 7, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Those Botanicare trays are the bomb eh?


It would be impossible without them. The wife actually thanked me for buying them during the swap from veg room to flower after being pissed when I ordered them. Lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 7, 2022)

Smacker said:


> I am debating pulling some plants. I’ve got 172 on 3 tables at 1.72 sqft each. I’m really feeling like I need 2.25-2.5 per plant.


You're gonna be crowded... but you'll figure it out. I got the same yield from 30 as I did 78.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 7, 2022)

Do more training on the net.. super crop, tie down, give them some head room, lollipop up to the net... you got this man.


----------



## Smacker (Sep 7, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You're gonna be crowded... but you'll figure it out. I got the same yield from 30 as I did 78.


I know. I keep telling myself to cut the smalls from the room but they look so healthy I can’t commit to eliminating them.I figure I’ll just make the decision in 2-3 weeks when we they get unmanageable. Lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 7, 2022)

Smacker said:


> I know. I keep telling myself to cut the smalls from the room but they look so healthy I can’t commit to eliminating them.I figure I’ll just make the decision in 2-3 weeks when we they get unmanageable. Lol


Yeah.. I can't tell you how many I have culled... hundreds.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Sep 7, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We took a little break while the Dosi was drying (trimmers coming tomorrow), and went to Red River NM. Had a nice cabin by the roaring river, took ATV's up from 8500ft to 11,500 on advanced driver trails, scared the shit out of Paige. We were getting air off of these jumps on narrow trails with a 1000 ft drop to our right.... fun stuff! Did some river trout fishing, and I only caught one. Believe it or not, I hooked a trout right in the mouth that had been caught upstream that morning and they had filleted it, and threw it back in the river.... what are the odds???
> 
> View attachment 5194141


I'm gonna get you some nippers for Xmas.

Also is that ice?


----------



## Smacker (Sep 7, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Do more training on the net.. super crop, tie down, give them some head room, lollipop up to the net... you got this man.


Oh I’m going to be all on all of that. I just want a clean uneventful first run. It’s not shaping up that way as I’ve had two pump failures this week. Totally my cheapasses fault. So I have several Leader pumps in route. Lol. It’s just money, right!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 7, 2022)

You have a PVC frame ready to go?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 7, 2022)

Smacker said:


> Oh I’m going to be all on all of that. I just want a clean uneventful first run. It’s not shaping up that way as I’ve had two pump failures this week. Totally my cheapasses fault. So I have several Leader pumps in route. Lol. It’s just money, right!


RIght! LOL!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 7, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I'm gonna get you some nippers for Xmas.
> 
> Also is that ice?


No.. just clean river water.


----------



## Smacker (Sep 7, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yeah.. I can't tell you how many I have culled... hundreds.


We did 275 seeds. 260 transplanted to coco. 60 cut at week 2 and 28 cut at room change day 30.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 7, 2022)

Ok guys... I gotta go to bed.. Got court at 9am for a non paying Dispo... Warning .... do not do business with Tilted Holdings LLC out of Tulsa.. they will fuck you blind.


----------



## Smacker (Sep 7, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ok guys... I gotta go to bed.. Got court at 9am for a non paying Dispo... Warning .... do not do business with Tilted Holdings LLC out of Tulsa.. they will fuck you blind.


9am? Doesn’t the judge know you don’t get up till noon. Lol. Best of luck getting your money. Night


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 7, 2022)

Smacker said:


> 9am? Doesn’t the judge know you don’t get up till noon. Lol. Best of luck getting your money. Night


Struggles of a grower....Im not a morning person.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 8, 2022)

FUCK YEAH!!! WE WON!!!


----------



## Smacker (Sep 8, 2022)

Well, I kinda expected that. Lol. I hope the judge tossed him under the jail.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 8, 2022)

We got the balance owed, plus $4000.00 in interest (half of what he accumulated), and we we're happy that we got that.... now... as soon as we got to court, he countersued us for $2000.00 for travel, time lost at work, etc... LMAO!... You wanna sue me because you had to drive 4 hours because you didn't pay me?????? For fuck sake. LOL!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 8, 2022)

About a week and a half or so into flower on this little micro grow. ...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 13, 2022)

Been kinda quiet on the forum lately. …. And so is this grow room…


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Been kinda quiet on the forum lately. …. And so is this grow room…
> View attachment 5197416


That bites. And on a big bite. Thought micro greens and edible blooms? Cheap, quick and rare in your area. Just a thought. My half dozen lights in storage is lost money so to speak.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 13, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That bites. And on a big bite. Thought micro greens and edible blooms? Cheap, quick and rare in your area. Just a thought. My half dozen lights in storage is lost money so to speak.


Im still growing.. but just in 4x8 for personal. We sold our license and all equipment... got other plans. Sucks that this market bottomed out so fast, but it is what it is. I was getting burned out anyways.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Im still growing.. but just in 4x8 for personal. We sold our license and all equipment... got other plans. Sucks that this market bottomed out so fast, but it is what it is. I was getting burned out anyways.


I have not been watching. You were just feeling legalities winds blowing into corporate "sales"! As designed. I know. Keep something wet. You are only truly burnt after burning good buds. 

Hope you get out even at worst.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 14, 2022)

A little break from the grind. I love this guy on TIcktok.. he's funny as fuck. Intentional spray tan, and even tho he's buff, he's still got a sense of humor.....
https://fb.watch/fynOK0Ahww/


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 25, 2022)

Tent grow update, and my little outdoor Dosi.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 25, 2022)

Well, I harvested the Future Island, and Dankberry. Wet trimmed, and is drying, which smells fantastic! This is the first time in 4 years I don't have a plant growing. Feels weird. We have plenty to get us through the Winter and I may load the tent back up around Feb. for a re-stock of personal. Kind of a relief tho. I need a break. Now Im just twiddling my thumbs, thinking about converting the facility. I got plenty of time tho. I may just be lazy for a min. Happy Growing everyone!


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 25, 2022)

I'm betting Jello wrestling would be a winner out in rural OK. I'd be available to officiate for a small Dosi Whoa fee


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 25, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I'm betting Jello wrestling would be a winner out in rural OK. I'd be available to officiate for a small Dosi Whoa fee


Especially Midget Wrestling!... we'll need ponies too. That'll make it interesting. I really got Paige pumped up about the Wine Bar/Meditation Studio. She's been chatting about it around town, and a lot of ladies are ready to book for private parties, bridal showers, company meetings. I think it's gonna work. We know most of the "pillars of the community", and they are down with it. This may be the best business I've ever tried. Hang around a bunch of ladies drinking wine and smoking out.... could be interesting. And working 3 nights a week, and 17 steps from the house aint bad either.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 25, 2022)

It sounds great! A little less fun to watch than my idea, but hey you're a classy guy, I get that lol. Paige will have you locked away with all those women getting high and loose around. Must be nice to take a break after the pressure of commercial growing. Enjoy the peace and quiet while you can.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 25, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> It sounds great! A little less fun to watch than my idea, but hey you're a classy guy, I get that lol. Paige will have you locked away with all those women getting high and loose around. Must be nice to take a break after the pressure of commercial growing. Enjoy the peace and quiet while you can.


Def will!.. Im sure Paige will be in and out "checking" on things LOL!.. Nah, we're cool. She did pop off something about "Them ladies gonna be all over you after a drink and a puff puff"... I ani't like that tho. Im about as loyal as they come. She's gonna be there anyways chatting and smoking out with the clients... she's like a Social Butterfly.


----------



## Flatrate (Oct 26, 2022)

Breaker Breaker- for the Bandit..... WHERE ARE YOU YOU SUMBITCH!

Hey Brother, so happy to see your doing well, and I am sure you and Frog will be a success with the new venture. My lights have been off since May and it has been quite nice. Probably going to fire up a small 6 plant grow soon just for something to do as the weather is changing. I've been playing with my cars all summer long.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 26, 2022)

Flatrate said:


> Breaker Breaker- for the Bandit..... WHERE ARE YOU YOU SUMBITCH!
> 
> Hey Brother, so happy to see your doing well, and I am sure you and Frog will be a success with the new venture. My lights have been off since May and it has been quite nice. Probably going to fire up a small 6 plant grow soon just for something to do as the weather is changing. I've been playing with my cars all summer long.


I wondered where you been brother!.. you build anything cool we need to see?


----------



## Flatrate (Oct 27, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I wondered where you been brother!.. you build anything cool we need to see?


I am working on it! My 200S has just seen regular stuff, regular washes and details. My Scat Charger has gotten equal love as it's still very new. When I bought it I told myself I was going to leave it as is and keep it forever. Well.........I am going to keep it forever thats the plan, but I got the old itch. So far I put a long tube Kooks headers with a full Kooks exhaust on it, and a cooler thermostat.

I just dropped it off at a shop the other day to get some upgrades. Head work, valvetrain work, cam, upgraded fuel system, stronger axle shafts in back. Needless to say the warranty is out the window. Hoping to get around 720HP or so to the rear tires with a tune.

My plan after that is maybe twin turbo, with that could see over 1000HP at the wheels. Its going to be my fastest car I've ever had, my 93 Mustang was around 650HP to the pavement but was a lot lighter.

After that when I get it back I want to install a nice sound system in it. When I first started driving I loved car audio, well before the drag racing. So I want to combine my car hobbies. Back in the day I had or worked on cars that went to the IASCA and USAC Championships, Texas Heat Wave, just to name a few from the day.

Then when I get a youngster next to me at a light blaring their flea market 15's, well yeah!

Full intel coming early spring.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 27, 2022)

Good for you man!. Post some pics when you get er' done!


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Oct 27, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Tent grow update, and my little outdoor Dosi.


Looking great! Cant wait to start mine in a couple weeks.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Oct 27, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Im still growing.. but just in 4x8 for personal. We sold our license and all equipment... got other plans. Sucks that this market bottomed out so fast, but it is what it is. I was getting burned out anyways.


I might could get you some cuttings from "out west" if you wanted to try your hand at a different type of crop.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 27, 2022)

medicaloutlaw said:


> I might could get you some cuttings from "out west" if you wanted to try your hand at a different type of crop.


Man,.. i don't plan on doing anything for a while. ... at least for a couple of months. I wished we could sell equipment on this site. Having hard time moving roller benches, lights, etc in this flooded market... everybody is jumping ship!


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Oct 27, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man,.. i don't plan on doing anything for a while. ... at least for a couple of months. I wished we could sell equipment on this site. Having hard time moving roller benches, lights, etc in this flooded market... everybody is jumping ship!
> [/Q]
> 
> Missouri goes to the polls in a month and is projected to pass. Maybe you can find early buyers before the gold rush starts


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 27, 2022)

I need to... man, I talk to growers all over the US.... Mississippi is the hot market. Only 18 growers (one is a member on here), and they have a "Fair Market Value" system in place. Oklahoma just really messed this deal up from the beginning.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Oct 27, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I need to... man, I talk to growers all over the US.... Mississippi is the hot market. Only 18 growers (one is a member on here), and they have a "Fair Market Value" system in place. Oklahoma just really messed this deal up from the beginning.


Yeah I was down there this summer. My brother told me people are snatching up land as quick as they can. Mississippi River Delta land is famous for its rich soil.


----------



## Flatrate (Oct 28, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Good for you man!. Post some pics when you get er' done!


I will! The shop I am working with is well known in the automotive community, but due to some of the parts being installed are unreleased as of now I can't talk specifics, but there is a good chance it will be in a booth next year in Las Vegas at SEMA. I'am pretty proud about that and honestly never planned on building another car after my Mustang.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 1, 2022)

Beans gifted from a great friend... Anesia Breeders Future Island. 2 plants in the tent without CO2 and topped twice. 12.2 oz's Smells fantastic! Thank you brother! You know who you are!


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Nov 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Gifted from a great friend... Anesia Breeders Future Island. 2 plants in the tent without CO2 and topped twice. 12.2 oz's Smells fantastic! Thank you brother! You know who you are!
> 
> View attachment 5220633


Looks really nice, I was wondering how the strains from there would turn out. Looks like pretty damn well!! I have to tell you, I put on the Compound HQ shirt the other day to see just how small it would look on me and I felt like Chris Farley lol. It's the wife's new favorite. Damn woman gets all the good stuff  . Thanks again for the cool shirt.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 1, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Looks really nice, I was wondering how the strains from there would turn out. Looks like pretty damn well!! I have to tell you, I put on the Compound HQ shirt the other day to see just how small it would look on me and I felt like Chris Farley lol. It's the wife's new favorite. Damn woman gets all the good stuff  . Thanks again for the cool shirt.


That cracked me up!... and no problem brother! The other Anesia strain Dankberry is getting bucked tomorrow. Lord have mercy!, we got alot of weed on hand!.. Paige and her girls better get to smokin'! I bet we got 5 lbs stored up in here. At least I won't have grow for a little while. I know that sounds weird, but when you see it every day for 4+ years... you just don't wanna see it for a while. I'll get the itch around Feb prob.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Nov 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> That cracked me up!... and no problem brother! The other Anesia strain Dankberry is getting bucked tomorrow. Lord have mercy!, we got alot of weed on hand!.. Paige and her girls better get to smokin'! I bet we got 5 lbs stored up in here. At least I won't have grow for a little while. I know that sounds weird, but when you see it every day for 4+ years... you just don't wanna see it for a while. I'll get the itch around Feb prob.


I wish you were getting them tested like for the commercial grow you did. Their THC claims are what had me so curious about them. I just thought it looked a bit odd to have so many strains over 30% and when I asked about their test numbers, I got crickets. I'm really glad it came out so well for you. Interested to hear what you think about the potency and terps.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 1, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I wish you were getting them tested like for the commercial grow you did. Their THC claims are what had me so curious about them. I just thought it looked a bit odd to have so many strains over 30% and when I asked about their test numbers, I got crickets. I'm really glad it came out so well for you. Interested to hear what you think about the potency and terps.


 Im gonna cure these for about 3 weeks, and then have them tested for potency and terps... it's only $50 compared to a Full Panel, which is $360


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 1, 2022)

.... and I don't know where the hell they're getting this 
800-1400g per plant... maybe wet. I mean hell, that Dosi that I ran for 3.5 months veg, and almost 4 months flower made 1121g's dried and trimmed.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Nov 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Im gonna cure these for about 3 weeks, and then have them tested for potency and terps... it's only $50 compared to a Full Panel, which is $360


Hell for 50 bucks I'd be testing my own harvest to get an idea of how potent certain strains really are. Numbers don't mean everything to me, as the terpenes seem to really help with my medical needs and not just the THC number. It would still be nice just to have the data. I'm excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 1, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Hell for 50 bucks I'd be testing my own harvest to get an idea of how potent certain strains really are. Numbers don't mean everything to me, as the terpenes seem to really help with my medical needs and not just the THC number. It would still be nice just to have the data. I'm excited to see how it turns out.


You got a lab near you? Or are you not in a legal State?


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Nov 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> The other Anesia strain Dankberry is getting bucked tomorrow.


Please post a photo!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 1, 2022)

medicaloutlaw said:


> Please post a photo!


Will do!


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Nov 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You got a lab near you? Or are you not in a legal State?


No, Virginia is legal but I don't know how much it costs to test honestly or who even offers the service, if anyone, for home growers. I think Farmer Freeman has THC testing by mail but I'd like to drop it off and avoid mailing bud through the postal service. 
I would love to find out just what level of mids I'm growing lol. I think I'm going to get my feelings hurt once I see some real numbers.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 1, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> No, Virginia is legal but I don't know how much it costs to test honestly or who even offers the service, if anyone, for home growers. I think Farmer Freeman has THC testing by mail but I'd like to drop it off and avoid mailing bud through the postal service.
> I would love to find out just what level of mids I'm growing lol. I think I'm going to get my feelings hurt once I see some real numbers.


Is VA medical or rec?


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Nov 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Is VA medical or rec?


It has both. You just need a doctor's recommendation for medical now and no registration with the VA board like we used to. Recreational grower can posses up to an ounce in public and grow 4 plants per household, not per person unlike better written laws in other states. 
I have a decent allowance for what I can possess as the doctor prescribed a lot of cannabis and I can transport a 3 month supply which is substantial. It helps cover my ass as over 4 ounces is a misdemeanor and I grow more than that on one plant usually.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 1, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> It has both. You just need a doctor's recommendation for medical now and no registration with the VA board like we used to. Recreational grower can posses up to an ounce in public and grow 4 plants per household, not per person unlike better written laws in other states.
> I have a decent allowance for what I can possess as the doctor prescribed a lot of cannabis and I can transport a 3 month supply which is substantial. It helps cover my ass as over 4 ounces is a misdemeanor and I grow more than that on one plant usually.


Ok good, then you have a patient card? If so, then you should be able to take it to a lab for testing. Im not 100% sure about rec States, but I don't think a non card holder can test at the lab because they can't track you via your patient card number. IDK if this is anywhere near you, but....

https://greenanalyticsva.com


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 1, 2022)

Looks like that lab is $60 for Potency and terps with a "Chain of Custody" form... which is common in every legal State.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Nov 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ok good, then you have a patient card? If so, then you should be able to take it to a lab for testing. Im not 100% sure about rec States, but I don't think a non card holder can test at the lab because they can't track you via your patient card number. IDK if this is anywhere near you, but....
> 
> https://greenanalyticsva.com


Its about 2 hours or so but it's close to the VA hospital I go to. I could dropoff a sample when I'm up there which is all too frequent. Thanks so much for the find!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 1, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Its about 2 hours or so but it's close to the VA hospital I go to. I could dropoff a sample when I'm up there which is all too frequent. Thanks so much for the find!


Anytime sir!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 2, 2022)

@medicaloutlaw As promised!… DankBerry!


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Nov 2, 2022)

Looks sweet  Dankberry is supposed to have out-of-this-world flavor and taste. From what you told me Future Island is a hard act to follow!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 2, 2022)

medicaloutlaw said:


> Looks sweet  Dankberry is supposed to have out-of-this-world flavor and taste. From what you told me Future Island is a hard act to follow!


Looks like it!.. Both are very, very good! DankBerry had some super hard nugs! Like rocks! It does have a very nice fruity taste, and can't wait to see what it smells/smokes like in about 3 weeks. Paige has a new fav with Future Island tho... it's got legs! and a super dank nose!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 15, 2022)

Happy Birthday to my lady! ... the braintrust behind Compound HQ. She did a good job!, but we have moved on to other things. She's very busy with her new job working from home, and i just gotta make sure the house is clean and she's fed.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Nov 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Happy Birthday to my lady! ... the braintrust behind Compound HQ. She did a good job!, but we have moved on to other things. She's very busy with her new job working from home, and i just gotta make sure the house is clean and she's fed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226734


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Happy Birthday to my lady! ... the braintrust behind Compound HQ. She did a good job!, but we have moved on to other things. She's very busy with her new job working from home, and i just gotta make sure the house is clean and she's fed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226734


Here's a late birthday card for her,


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 15, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Here's a late birthday card for her,
> 
> View attachment 5226739


When she gets cranky… I send her to the bathroom with some……


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> When she gets cranky… I send her to the bathroom with some……
> 
> View attachment 5226746


She's a good looking woman. Keep her happy. At least today for her Birthday, .


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 15, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> She's a good looking woman. Keep her happy. At least today for her Birthday, .


Thanks brother....She's a good woman.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks brother....She's a good woman.


We're lucky mofos. A lot aren't so lucky.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 15, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> We're lucky mofos. A lot aren't so lucky.


Yessir!..... Funny story... We were both on dating sites over 8 years ago. Very basic info on both of our profiles. My filters were... NO KIDS, MUST HAVE A CAREER, A 401K.... no exceptions!.. I posted that because I was tired of dating women who had 5 kids, and a flat tire away from bankruptcy.... by the 2nd date, we had exchanged credit scores and bloodwork... it just clicked.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yessir!..... Funny story... We were both on dating sites over 8 years ago. Very basic info on both of our profiles. My filters were... NO KIDS, MUST HAVE A CAREER, A 401K.... no exceptions!.. I posted that because I was tired of dating women who had 5 kids, and a flat tire away from bankruptcy.... by the 2nd date, we had exchanged credit scores and bloodwork... it just clicked.


When my wife and I hooked up she was staying at a friends house. I at least had a 32' trailer. I should've made her sign a prenup,


----------

